# De Sciglio



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2012)

Qui tutte le discussioni, le opinioni e i commenti su *Mattia De Sciglio*, difensore/terzino del *Milan *Nato il 20 Ottobre 1992.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2012)

con tutta probabilità abate sarà ancora fuori sabato, quindi largo a de sciglio ancora  speriamo metta buoni cross...


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo giochi anche a Bologna, fiducia fiducia e fiducia a questo ragazzo che mi sa dare un pò di entusiasmo.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

E' il nostro futuro in difesa.


----------



## Brain84 (29 Agosto 2012)

De Scigilio è la rivelazione del Milan...era dai tempi di Maldini che non avevamo un terzino italiano veramente forte


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

Dai dai DeSci


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo con tutto il cuore che, a destra o a sinistra, possa fare almeno una quindicina di presenze quest'anno. Deve crescere e non gli si deve mettere pressione. Per quel che vedo, per quelle che sono le reali possibilità del milan quest'anno, farei giocare fissi lui ed elsha e amen. Forse aggregandoci pure un altro primavera e Gabriel, tanto la squadra resta da metà classifica.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Non sapevo di chi prendermi la maglietta, adesso che c'ha pure il 2 ne sono più convinto, sarò forse uno dei primi a prenderla.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Titolare a Bologna.
E' nettamente il terzino più forte che abbiamo.


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2012)

Deve continuare così, è un ragazzino ed è ancora inesperto ma sembra avere qualità, in confronto agli altri terzini è il migliore. E poi voglio che levi il posto ad Abate perchè mi sono rotto di vederlo correre sulla fascia e non riuscire a fare un dannatissimo cross.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Questo titolare a vita dai..Se Allegri non lo schiera titolare è meglio che si dia ad un altro sport


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Continua crescita. Ragazzo molto intelligente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Bravissimo,mi rimangio completamente i primi giudizi negativi che espressi su di lui.Se solo avesse più cattiveria agonistica...
Ah,se Allegri lo panchina per far giocare Abate vuol dire che è proprio un burattino.


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Bene ... ottima gara stasera.
Deve farne ancora di strada per diventare un terzino coi contro********, ma le possibilità ci sono tutte... bravo! Continua così!


----------



## Bawert (1 Settembre 2012)

Merita la chiamata in azzurro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Titolare inamovibile.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Ho notato una cosa, parte cosi cosi ma alla lunga esce alla grande. Stasera per inesperienza ha commesso tanti falli inutili, in questo deve migliorare, ma il ragazzo merita veramente il posto da titolare.


----------



## Pedrosa (1 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia Mattia 

Comunque si vede chiaramente che gli insegnano bene la tattica. Difensivamente i movimenti ci sono tutti


----------



## SololaMaglia (1 Settembre 2012)

Grande piede e ottima corsa, concordo con voi: deve essere lui il titolare sulla corsia destra


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma tanto quando torna Abate il titolare sarà lui, speriamo almeno venga proposto anche a sinistra tanto da poterlo alternare qui e li. L'importante è che non si monti la testa.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2012)

Bisogna gestirlo bene però. Occhio.

Felice di averlo sostenuto sin dai suo primi minuti (era Champions League se non sbaglio) lo scorso anno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma tanto quando torna Abate il titolare sarà lui, speriamo almeno venga proposto anche a sinistra tanto da poterlo alternare qui e li. L'importante è che non si monti la testa.


non vorrei essere troppo affrettato ma per come l'ho visto io a milanello direi al 100% che sia un ragazzo bravissimo e molto umile...l'umiltà di una persona si vede anche dalle piccole cose..intanto ha una macchinina(polo) e poi è stato l'unico a fermarsi a fare autografi e foto fino a che tutti non erano soddisfatti..poi si vede che è uno timido...è rimasto persino a parlare coi tifosi


----------



## Francy (2 Settembre 2012)

Oggi all'inizio non mi è piaciuto, ma col passare dei minuti prende sempre coraggio e migliora. Certo, trovarsi fisso uno contro uno non è mai facile, Montolivo, che si vedeva che non stava già bene dall'inizio, non l'ha mai aiutato (mentre di solito fa una buona fase difensiva). Impressionante il suo recupero dopo aver sbagliato posizione nei primi minuti. Dal secondo tempo in poi sempre meglio. Mette sempre dei bei cross.


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma tanto quando torna Abate il titolare sarà lui, speriamo almeno venga proposto anche a sinistra tanto da poterlo alternare qui e li. L'importante è che non si monti la testa.



mi viene già da bestemmiare, pensando a chi abbiamo sull'altra fascia


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

Abate deve restare, nel bene o nel male. Non sarebbe possibile spostarlo sulla fascia opposta e panchinare Antonini?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Settembre 2012)

Bel terzino, peccato averli entrambi a destra quelli buoni o quantomeno decenti


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

ma De Sciglio può giocare anche a sinistra?


----------



## Ataraxia (2 Settembre 2012)

Continuo a chiedermelo anche io,perchè non provarlo a sinistra?Sinceramente preferirei non vedere più Antonini che Abate


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio è partito come terzino sinistro in carriera, può interpretare quel ruolo tranquillamente, anche perché pure il suo mancino non è affatto male.
Comunque deve solo crescere sulla fiducia personale, perché se giocasse sempre come negli ultimi 20 minuti, prendendosi anche dei rischi senza timore di un contropiede avversario, questo ai mondiali è titolare, visto che come avversari avrebbe maggio che un terzino non è, e abate.
Molto molto bravo.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> ma De Sciglio può giocare anche a sinistra?



Sì ci ha già giocato anche l'anno scorso nel derby


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> ma De Sciglio può giocare anche a sinistra?



lui ha iniziato come terzino sinistro, infatti è ambidestro. Non ha problemi a giocare dall'altra parte.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Settembre 2012)

Buona prestazione. Speriamo si piazzi a destra con Vilà a sinistra oppure lui a sinistra e Abate a destra. 
Mi sta piacendo sempre di più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Sta crescendo, secondo me può diventare titolare se Allegri non lo mette da parte solo perchè è troppo giovane.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Bologna vs Milan : Mattia De Sciglio and Massimo Ambrosini made the most Passes (56) 
Bologna vs Milan : Mattia De Sciglio (98) made more Touches than any other player.

E direi che s'è visto, tutta personalità e crescita di un neanche 20 enne.


----------



## bmb (2 Settembre 2012)

Deve giocare sempre


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

L'ho anche preso a 3 al fanta 

Mamma che roba. 

Adesso andiamoci piano e non mettiamogli troppe pressioni.


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

Tanto tornerà in panchina con il rientro di Ebete.


----------



## Graxx (2 Settembre 2012)

Questo mi piace tanto...è spavaldo...si propone sempre...ha gamba e un buon piede...si può lavorare su questo ragazzo...io lo proporrei a sx..la storia è piena di destri che hanno fatto alla grandissima i terzini sx...due nomi su tutti Maldini e zambrotta...potremmo aver risolto il problema terzino sx per sempre...ma cmq a prescindere da dove,deve giocare sempre perchè lo merita...bravo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Settembre 2012)

mi sembra abbia classe...è ancora acerbo xò ieri ha fatto un entrata in scivolata e mi ha ricordato maldini ...poi ha sbagliato il passaggio dopo creanzo un mezzo casino ma si vede che ha già quelqualcosa che gente come antonini non avrà mai..Spero un venga chiuso da quel sopravvalutato di abate...terzino senza cross...meglio spostarlo a sx


----------



## Francy (2 Settembre 2012)

Ha talento, è vero, ma attenzione. Rivedendo la partita noto come debba imparare ancora molto in fase difensiva. Ha fatto 2-3 errori che dovrà imparare a non fare (soprattutto in due occasioni era fuori posizione). Comunque se Tassotti ci lavora come fatto con Abate diventerà un signor terzino!


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2012)

non potremmo metterlo al posto di antonini col rientro di abate?


----------



## Petrecte (2 Settembre 2012)

Molto molto bravo , la patita di ieri è stata una iniezione di fiducia anche per lui, da provare a sinistra col rientro di Abate.


----------



## ReyMilan (2 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non potremmo metterlo al posto di antonini col rientro di abate?


----------



## Sindaco (2 Settembre 2012)

Credo abbia un potenziale enorme e, partita dopo partita, fa sempre vedere qualcosina in più.
Al contrario dell'egiziano contraffatto, è partito in sordina e silenzioso, ma sta progressivamente crescendo.
In mano al Tasso e con l'accumulo di minuti e presenze può veramente diventare un Titolare inamovibile di questa squadra e, in teoria, di molte altre.
Tecnicamente, comunque, è di alto livello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

almeno quest'anno deve essere messo a sinistra...bravo De Sciglio


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2012)

Davvero bravo. Arriveranno errori e partite grigie, ma è normale per l'età: sembra un potenziale grande giocatore.


----------



## raducioiu (2 Settembre 2012)

Ieri in fase difensiva ha fatto molto bene, mentre in fase offensiva è stato quasi inesistente (ricordo solo il cross da cui è nato il terzo gol e poco altro). Insomma non ho visto un giocatore che ha fatto meglio del solito Abate. Sembra quasi che abbia paura di superare la metà campo, magari si tratta solo di prendere maggiore confidenza... perché rispetto ad Abate ha il vantaggio di non avere i piedi più storti della storia.


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Mi piace veramente tanto, io lo proverei a sinistra al posto dell'improponibile Antonini.

Però deve crescere, ma è fortunato nel fatto che comunque a livello di terzini stiamo messi malissimo e lui può emergere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

mi sta sorprendendo sempre di piu mattia, corre come un matto e sa pure crossare :O strano ma vero, va tenuto e fatto giocare al posto di abate


----------



## tamba84 (2 Settembre 2012)

sempre meglio questo ragazzo!


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2012)

Sempre meglio. E' il più forte ma deve osare un pelino di più, rischiando anche di sbagliare un cross. Non si deve preoccupare dei tifosi, siamo abituati al peggio.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

abate non lo voglio vedere più...


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2012)

solo io penso che è l'unico che sa crossare decentemente? cerca sempre di metterla in mezzo (un pregio), ha fatto poi un recupero difensivo in scivolata sulla linea di fondo clamoroso... l'unico svantaggio rispetto ad abate è che è meno grintoso e più leggerino. Abate è più cazzuto come giocatore ma secondo me limitato


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

molto bene. mi sta sorprendendo positivamente, gli anni scorsi l'avevo visto spesso con la primavera (una volta dal vivo) e non mi aveva impressionato più di tanto, soprattutto come apporto durante la partita. tecnicamente si vedeva già essere in possesso di un buonissimo piede, ma mancava nel far sentire la sua presenza; in queste prime partite invece ci si accorge finalmente di avere un buon terzino in campo. se continua così, nel giro di qualche anno secondo me diventerà un ottimo centrale, quando sarà migliorato e smaliziato in fase difensiva


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Settembre 2012)

questo è davvero bravo,ma a differenza di santon non ha i giornalisti dalla sua parte.Ogni volta che lo vedo giocare mi sorprende in positivo,proprio come antonini


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)

Che forte


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

Per essere forte, lo è. Basta non caricarlo di troppe pressioni nè presentarlo come l'erede di qualche fenomeno del passato. Mourinho fece una cosa del genere con Santon paragonandolo a Facchetti (anche se sulla sinistra da noi non lo vedrei malissimo)


----------



## peppe75 (2 Settembre 2012)

Il contrario di El 92...personalità...corsa e ottima fase difensiva...speriamo bene....


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

scandalosa la sua non convocazione in nazionale dopo la partita di ieri, prandelli aveva detto che se faceva bene lo convocava, che doveva fare 4 gol per far bene??


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

il commento che mi viene da fare è..............

che meraviglia di giocatore!!


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

balzaretti è stato sostituito per infortunio, forse lo convoca. comunque preferirei che giocasse con l'U21 piuttosto che faccia tribuna con la nazionale maggiore


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Giusto, sarebbe meglio giocasse in under 21.


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> scandalosa la sua non convocazione in nazionale dopo la partita di ieri, prandelli aveva detto che se faceva bene lo convocava, che doveva fare 4 gol per far bene??


Ma se permetti, chi se lo incula quel gobbo di prandelli? Convocasse giaccherini.


----------



## Bawert (3 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Ma se permetti, chi se lo incula quel gobbo di prandelli? Convocasse giaccherini.



Ti ha ascoltato


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Ti ha ascoltato


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Settembre 2012)

Meglio che non l'ha convocato. Questa idaglia del gobbo prandelli di giocatori rossoneri non deve averne.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

la convocazione la meritava sicuramente, va beh che ci vuoi fare non ha la maglia a strisce zebrate quindi non lo chiama


----------



## prd7 (3 Settembre 2012)

Meglio così, si allena con la squadra.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (3 Settembre 2012)

e quando tornerà Abate quali saranno le gerarchie lì a destra?


----------



## robs91 (3 Settembre 2012)

Abate titolare e De Sciglio riserva


----------



## bmb (3 Settembre 2012)

Abate a destra e De Sciglio a sinistra


----------



## Dottorm (3 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Abate a destra e De Sciglio a sinistra



Io proverei, magari in coppa.
Speriamo che continui così, vai Mattia


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2012)

sta facendo davvero una signor partita con l'under 21 spero che abate non torni piu disponibile


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;13563 ha scritto:


> sta facendo davvero una signor partita con l'under 21 spero che abate non torni piu disponibile


C'è da dire che 'sto Lichtcoso è di una pochezza imbarazzante.


----------



## Graxx (6 Settembre 2012)

terzino sx pare giocò il derby dell'anno scorso...ricordo male???


----------



## 2515 (6 Settembre 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> terzino sx pare giocò il derby dell'anno scorso...ricordo male???



sì, e ha fatto pure ********* zanetti perché ogni volta la vinceva lui.XD


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Settembre 2012)

E' da provare ma non forzare a sinistra, non vorrei perdesse il potenziale perchè a crossare di destro è bravo bravo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' da provare ma non forzare a sinistra, non vorrei perdesse il potenziale perchè a crossare di destro è bravo bravo



infatti...adesso che finalmente abbiamo trovato un terzino che sa crossare non lo dobbiamo bruciare


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2012)

Di destro la mette benissimo in mezzo, sempre forti a mezza altezza e pericolosi, altro che Abate... oggi ha fatto una bella partita senza forzare (giustamente contro dei dilettanti) però ha spinto parecchio e tra lui e Florenzi c'è stata un'intesa ottima fin da subito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

questo farà carriera, grande desci..peccato che non sia stato convocato da un allenatore che gli ha preferito un altro mattia, probabilmente era ubriaco visto che quest'ultimo nella sua squadra di club fa la riserva di cuadrado


----------



## Principe (6 Settembre 2012)

State tranquilli quando torna abate magari non dalla prima ma torna titolare il buon abate e Antonini a sinistra non si tocca..... De sciglio farà la riserva vedrete il buon allegri non si smentisce Mai,....


----------



## S T B (6 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo farà carriera, grande desci..peccato che non sia stato convocato da un allenatore che gli ha preferito un altro mattia, probabilmente era ubriaco visto che quest'ultimo nella sua squadra di club fa la riserva di cuadrado



avrà anche lui le sue chances in azzurro. Adesso deve crescere in rossonero... finalmente uno decente dal vivaio!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Settembre 2012)

Io spero seriamente che Allegri abbia coraggio e lo faccia giocare titolare a sinistra, visto che lui ci gioca tranquillamente...tanto nella peggiore delle ipotesi gioca come Antonini


----------



## Bawert (7 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno lui titolare il prossimo Cristante


----------



## Marilson (7 Settembre 2012)

siete sicuri possa giocare a sinistra?


----------



## 2515 (7 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> siete sicuri possa giocare a sinistra?



lui è partito come terzino sinistro, è ambidestro.


----------



## kas86 (7 Settembre 2012)

Non vedo quale sia il problema di farlo giocare a sinistra. Se e' partito a sinistra un motivo ci sara', avere un terzino sinistro che sa crossare con entrambi i piedi e' oro colato. Zambrotta, per dire, era un bel jolly della fascia proprio per questo motivo. A destra quello giusto c'e', il nostro problema scandaloso e' la fascia sinistra. De Sciglio a sinistra puo' stare? Si'. L'abbiamo gia' provato ed e' andata bene? Si'. Chi vi dice che, in realta', non si trovi meglio a sinistra e gioca a destra solo perche' non c'e' Abate e tra tutti il male minore e' avere De Sciglio a destra e Antonini o chi per lui a sinistra? Se c'e' da aspettarlo un paio di partite per abituarsi di la' lo si aspetta. Al ritorno di Abate la fascia non deve piu' essere un problema..


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Si era comportato bene nelle prime due di campionato, adesso ovviamente si è dovuto accomodare in panchina per far giocare l'accoppiata del cross. 

Benone.


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè diavolo non gioca lui al posto di Antonini?


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma perchè diavolo non gioca lui al posto di Antonini?



Non lo so, è una delle tante domande che mi piacerebbe tanto fare ad Allegri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2012)

Scandaloso che non giochi, non è un fenomeno ma fa il suo decentemente


----------



## Snake (15 Settembre 2012)

Non gioca perchè sennò si brucia, nel frattempo però si brucia il mio fegato e quello di tanti altri vedendo giocare Antonini


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Facciamo schifo, almeno cerchiamo di dare esperienza e partite al ragazzo.


----------



## Basileuon (16 Settembre 2012)

Allegri si è impuntato un'altra volta: questa volta su De Sciglio che non può giocare sulla fascia su cui è nato


----------



## SololaMaglia (16 Settembre 2012)

Abate deve andare fuori dalle palle. Tutti sono fissati su Antonini che è scarso, ma Abate non è assolutamente da meno, anzi...

E facciamo giocare sto ragazzo che è il miglior terzino in rosa!!!


----------



## Graxx (16 Settembre 2012)

abate è scarso ma antonini fa rivoltare lo stomaco...mamma mia...ci vorrebbe un terzino sx serio e de sciglio a dx ma visto che questo non succederà mai allora meglio accontentarsi di abate e mettere de sciglio sulla sx che secondo me può fare davvero bene...


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Abate è uno che quando le cose girano male è sempre fra i peggiori, l'anno con Leonardo lo dice bene, quando la squadra c'è fa il suo abbastanza bene ma attualmente può dare veramente poco, ogni volta prima di fare la prima sgaloppata invana bisogna aspettare il 30° e i cross sono uno peggio dell'altro.
De Sciglio l'ultima volta che ha giocato titolare è stato quello che ha toccato più palloni, mi quoto



DannySa ha scritto:


> Bologna vs Milan : Mattia De Sciglio and Massimo Ambrosini made the most Passes (56)
> Bologna vs Milan : Mattia De Sciglio (98) made more Touches than any other player.



Qualcosa vorrà pur dire.


----------



## peppe75 (16 Settembre 2012)

ma come è possibile che sto ragazzo marcisce in panchina....fuoriiiiii Allegriii!!!


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

La mia paura è che una stagione così porti a bruciare tutti i giovani bravi che abbiamo.


----------



## Prinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo due soli giocatori in rosa che sappiano crossare: Emanuelson e De Sciglio. Il primo - è cosa nota a tutti, tranne ad Allegri - è palesemente un giocatore di fascia, che non ha nulla, ma proprio nulla dell'interno di centrocampo, né tantomeno del trequartista. Solo Allegri lo vede interno: un abominio, è come mettere Serginho interno di centrocampo, come una torre su una colonna chiusa in una partita a scacchi. Significa semplicemente disattendere completamente le caratteristiche di un giocatore. Il secondo invece già è stato defenestrato per far spazio ai superfenomeni Abate ed Antonini. Chapeau


----------



## 2515 (17 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Abbiamo due soli giocatori in rosa che sappiano crossare: Emanuelson e De Sciglio. Il primo - è cosa nota a tutti, tranne ad Allegri - è palesemente un giocatore di fascia, che non ha nulla, ma proprio nulla dell'interno di centrocampo, né tantomeno del trequartista. Solo Allegri lo vede interno: un abominio, è come mettere Serginho interno di centrocampo, come una torre su una colonna chiusa in una partita a scacchi. Significa semplicemente disattendere completamente le caratteristiche di un giocatore. Il secondo invece già è stato defenestrato per far spazio ai superfenomeni Abate ed Antonini. Chapeau



pure cruijff ha detto quando emanuelson giocava terzino che quello in quel ruolo non ci deve giocare perché non è assolutamente capace di difendere.


----------



## Francy (17 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson non giocava terzino con profitto nemmeno in Olanda... Il suo ruolo naturale è esterno sinistro/ala sinistra.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson sa fare il terzino. Suvvia, abbiamo plasmato Serginho in quel ruolo, cosa ci sarebbe di scandaloso mettere Ema che, ricordo, quando ha giocato li ha sfornato 2 assist.

Abbiamo un ottimo giocatore in rosa e lo sprechiamo li sulla trequarti.


----------



## Francy (17 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Emanuelson sa fare il terzino. Suvvia, abbiamo plasmato Serginho in quel ruolo, cosa ci sarebbe di scandaloso mettere Ema che, ricordo, quando ha giocato li ha sfornato 2 assist.
> 
> Abbiamo un ottimo giocatore in rosa e lo sprechiamo li sulla trequarti.



Cambia molto la situazione sia del giocatore che della squadra. Serginho, ad esempio, aveva giocato molto spesso da terzino anche in Brasile e aveva a coprirlo nel Milan Nesta e Maldini. Emanuelson, che anche in Olanda giocava da esterno di centrocampo, quest'anno avrebbe da coprire lui i buchi difensivi dei nostri centrali. A questo punto preferisco adattare De Sciglio a sinistra.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Cambia molto la situazione sia del giocatore che della squadra. Serginho, ad esempio, aveva giocato molto spesso da terzino anche in Brasile e aveva a coprirlo nel Milan Nesta e Maldini. Emanuelson, che anche in Olanda giocava da esterno di centrocampo, quest'anno avrebbe da coprire lui i buchi difensivi dei nostri centrali. A questo punto preferisco adattare De Sciglio a sinistra.



A dire il vero ricopriva ENTRAMBI i ruoli, cosa che ripete spesso quando gli viene fatta la domanda. Allegri lo mette li perchè ignorantemente lo considera un giocatore molto tecnico. Io vorrei vedere 6 o 7 partite di Ema da terzino e poi valutare, ma per come aveva giocato quelle poche volte ha sempre fatto alla grande.


----------



## Francy (17 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero ricopriva ENTRAMBI i ruoli, cosa che ripete spesso quando gli viene fatta la domanda. Allegri lo mette li perchè ignorantemente lo considera un giocatore molto tecnico. Io vorrei vedere 6 o 7 partite di Ema da terzino e poi valutare, ma per come aveva giocato quelle poche volte ha sempre fatto alla grande.



Ema ha sempre giocato bene da terzino perchè è stato messo lì quando eravamo sotto nel risultato e allora doveva preoccuparsi quasi esclusivamente della fase offensiva. Come ho già scritto in precedenza la leggenda narra che Crujiff in persona ***.zia.sse Van Basten quando lo metteva terzino perchè non è adatto a difendere.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Si ma quello che voglio dirti è che comunque da allenatore in seconda abbiamo uno che è stato uno dei migliori terzini della storia, ha plasmato Serginho, pure Abate con risultati ottimi [almeno per un anno e mezzo]. Ema ha piede, spinta e tutto. Non sarebbe difficile ma comunque è un ruolo in cui ha giocato, e parecchio.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Apro parentesi, Serginho è diventato terzino a 30 anni e oltre. 

Per me Emanuelson non è un terzino, lo può fare contro le squadrette, perchè di fatto farebbe il fluidificamente perennemente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

Mi raccomando continuiamo a far giocare Abate e Antonini!


----------



## Prinz (18 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> pure cruijff ha detto quando emanuelson giocava terzino che quello in quel ruolo non ci deve giocare perché non è assolutamente capace di difendere.


io non ho detto terzino, ho detto esterno, non necessariamente di difesa. Dell'interno di centrocampo, o mezzala che dir si voglia, non ha nulla: né i tempi, né la visione di gioco, né la capacità di impostare o di fare l'ultimo passaggio. E' un giocatore che è veloce negli spazi e discreto nei cross. E' un esterno. Metterlo al centro, ripeto, ha la stessa utilità di una torre su una colonna chiusa. E' come mettere Armero o Vargas in mezzo. Inutile


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2012)

Sembra che giocherà questa sera.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sembra che giocherà questa sera.



Me lo auguro...


----------



## 2515 (18 Settembre 2012)

che poi dicono di lasciarlo crescere.. Sto qua quando ha giocato è stato tra i migliori in campo, tra quelli che più hanno toccato il pallone, tra quelli che hanno compiuto più passaggi positivi, oltre al fatto che erano anni e anni che non si vedevano cross come i suoi, tesi e a giro, fatti come il cielo comanda. Stasera è ufficiale che gioca, vai De Sci e prenditi la maglia che ti spetta!


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

meno male che non era nulla di eccezionale ma un normale terzino e basta..


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbe spingere di più ma mi sa che esegue quello che gli dice il senza balle livornese


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2012)

Migliore in campo, in una sola azione ha dimostrato più personalità che Abate in tutta la carriera.


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Praticamente è il giocatore più forte di tutta la rosa. Pensa un po come stiamo messi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2012)

oggi è stato il migliore in campo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Perché ? Perché ? Perché è sbocciato in questo momento storico ? Perché ? Spero che vada via, lo spero per lui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Pare un fenomeno, boh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2012)

macchè teniamocelo stretto, speriamo che Berlusconi va via al più presto così si ritrova titolare in una squadra (speriamo) decente


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

sta facendo più lui (tra la fine della stagione scorsa e l'inizio di questa), che abate in 5-6 anni di carriera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

Non voglio mai più vederlo in panca.MAI.


----------



## Ataraxia (18 Settembre 2012)

Anche oggi salvo solo lui,l'unica nota positiva in un mare di gente che non sa proprio cosa fare con il pallone fra i piedi.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Magari non è abituato a fare 2 partite ogni 7 giorni, ma DEVE giocare. Altro che ABATE signori... Adoro questo ragazzo. Orgogglioso di averlo sostenuto dal primo momento, all'esordio lo scorso anno.


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Destra o sinistra che sia, questo deve giocare.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Settembre 2012)

Bravo, sembra Beckham  . Gli rimprovero solo una cosina, per quanto abbia un piede educatissimo, i cross dalla trequarti non mi piacciono.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

Una delle poche note positive...


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

Bastava vendere Abate al PSG e ora sarebbe titolare fisso e invece no


----------



## runner (19 Settembre 2012)

Favoloso!!


----------



## Francy (19 Settembre 2012)

Bravo Mattia. Sta migliorando anche in fase difensiva, è più attento. Impressionante come sappia sempre cosa fare quando si inserisce sulla destra. Magari non azzeccherà tutti i cross, ma almeno li fa finire sempre in area e non in tribuna. Ha un bel piede...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sta facendo più lui (tra la fine della stagione scorsa e l'inizio di questa), che abate in 5-6 anni di carriera.



...concordo!!!l unica nota lieta della serata....


----------



## 2515 (19 Settembre 2012)

Cioé ci rendiamo conto che escludendo i momenti fortuiti e il miracolo su el shaarawy tutte le occasioni migliori sono nate dai suoi spunti? El Shaarawy chiede palla, gliela mette sul destro scavalcando tutta la difesa. Boateng da solo dietro la difesa, gliela piazza sulla testa. Altri cross bassi s*******ti da boateng col tacco, poteva semplicemente girarlo a pazzini, e altri cross più che buoni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

questo è fortissimo, in serie a non ci sono terzini destri migliori di lui a parte quello la della rube


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

altra prova ottima deve giocare TITOLARE chissa se allegri lo capisce o no


----------



## Pedrosa (19 Settembre 2012)

mamma come crossa mattia


----------



## robs91 (19 Settembre 2012)

Ridicoli......è la seconda volta che gli danno 5.5(anche contro il Bologna)quando in realtà la sufficenza sarebbe sacrosanta.
Evidentemente sono pagati da Ebete altrimenti non si spiega


----------



## Kundera (19 Settembre 2012)

Un mix tra Cafu e il Tasso
Quando si è ormai abituati a mangiare menta,anche il pane duro sembra ottimo.


----------



## vota DC (19 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ridicoli......è la seconda volta che gli danno 5.5(anche contro il Bologna)quando in realtà la sufficenza sarebbe sacrosanta.
> Evidentemente sono pagati da Ebete altrimenti non si spiega



Credo che valga solo per i **********/corrotti nostrani. Pure all'estero è osannato, basta dare un'occhiata a qualche forum di lingua inglese.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

veramente ieri la maggior parte delle occasioni sono venute dai suoi piedi


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Settembre 2012)

Ancora poco preciso, il 5,5 è giusto. Ma va fatto giocare lui a sx e abate a dx.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Settembre 2012)

Crossa da tutte le posizioni, ha carattere e prova l'uno contro uno. Avanti così!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2012)

Mette dei cross che Abate non metterà mai. Avanti così

La Gazzetta è buona solo per pulirsi l'ano dopo una tremenda diarrea post-Anderlecht


----------



## Pedrosa (19 Settembre 2012)

ma si è drogato quello della gazzetta?


----------



## 2515 (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ancora poco preciso, il 5,5 è giusto. Ma va fatto giocare lui a sx e abate a dx.



Lui poco preciso? Ha messo almeno 5 palloni solo da spingere dentro, che deve fare di più? Se lui è poco preciso Abate e Antonini che sono?


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Lui poco preciso? Ha messo almeno 5 palloni solo da spingere dentro, che deve fare di più? Se lui è poco preciso Abate e Antonini che sono?



Vabè, da spingere dentro mi sembra eccessivo. Buoni cross, rispetto a quelli cui siamo abituati, si. Ma è poco preciso in alcuni passaggi, nel controllo palla, inoltre ha paura di andare sul fondo a crossare (dove i cross sarebbero molto più pericolosi che dalla 3/4). Detto questo io lo farei giocare titolare sempre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

Kundera ha scritto:


> Un mix tra Cafu e il Tasso
> Quando si è ormai abituati a mangiare menta,anche il pane duro sembra ottimo.



non è solo questo, tu a parte lichsteiner dimmi un terzino destro migliore di lui, io non lo trovo per me deve giocare titolare e celo teniamo stretto..martedi ha giocato da 7 almeno, ma quale 5.5 non sbaglia nulla in difesa perchè a bravo a recuperare e in attacco si propone sempre e crossa benissimo, l'unica cosa che gli può dire è di essere meno timoroso e andare a cercare più l'uno contro uno o i cross dal fondo ma per il resto siamo di fronte a un grandissimo giocatore


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Vabe dai grandissimo giocatore mi pare esagerato. E' un potenziale buon terzino, e sicuramente il nostro miglior terzino (ci vuole poco). Da qui a esaltarlo gia come miglior terzino dx italiano ce ne passa dai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Vabe dai grandissimo giocatore mi pare esagerato. E' un potenziale buon terzino, e sicuramente il nostro miglior terzino (ci vuole poco). Da qui a esaltarlo gia come miglior terzino dx italiano ce ne passa dai.



non ho detto che è un campione ma è un grande giocatore, di solito non mi sbilancio mai nei giudizi ma questo a me da l'impressione diventerà fortissimo


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Si ma si parla del futuro, tra 3-4 anni. Ora come ora non lo è.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio deve crescere tantissimo, ma la cosa importante è che ci sia un'ottima base sulla quale lavorare con il ragazzo. Ha qualità fisiche e tecniche molto importanti e pure la personalità non gli manca. Se rimane umile, con i piedi per terra e avrà un pò di fortuna che è fondamentale potrà sicuramente diventare uno dei migliori terzini in circolazione.


----------



## Francy (20 Settembre 2012)

Ora come ora è un talento. In futuro può diventare un grande calciatore. Per adesso fa una fase difensiva non perfetta, soprattutto nel posizionamento, e, a volte, sbaglia alcuni passaggi. Normale. La cosa positiva è che, dopo un errore, lo vedi che cerca di recuperare con caparbietà. Ha un bel piede e mette dei bei cross, secondo me il ragazzo si farà.


----------



## 2515 (20 Settembre 2012)

Non è un discorso complicato. Chi sono i migliori terzini destri italiani? Abate e Maggio. Maggio all'europeo ha dimostrato di non essere neanche un vero terzino perché è osceno difensivamente, quindi il più forte terzino destro è abate. De Sciglio è già meglio di lui, ergo De Sciglio è il terzino destro italiano più forte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Settembre 2012)

spero che domenica giochi titolare


----------



## Vinz (20 Settembre 2012)

Se vabbè, ora si esagera. Si faceva lo stesso discorso con Antonini e Abate... stiamo calmi.


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non è un discorso complicato. Chi sono i migliori terzini destri italiani? Abate e Maggio. Maggio all'europeo ha dimostrato di non essere neanche un vero terzino perché è osceno difensivamente, quindi il più forte terzino destro è abate. De Sciglio è già meglio di lui, ergo De Sciglio è il terzino destro italiano più forte.



Senza offesa ma è un discorso delirante il tuo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma è un discorso delirante il tuo.


Perché non è vero che De Sciglio è il più forte terzino destro italiano attualmente ? Anche seguendo quel discorso.


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Per niente dai. Perchè ha f atto 2 cross meglio di abate e antonini è il piu forte ? Ma non scherziamo dai. Maggio ha un ottima carriera alle spalle, di assist ma anche di gol. Cassani stesso al palermo era fondamentale. De sciglio deve crescere è vero ma non mettiamogli gia etichette a caso dai.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2012)

Concordo, non si può dire che sia il terzino italiano più forte, ad oggi. Deve crescere e dimostrare ancora tutto.


----------



## raducioiu (20 Settembre 2012)

Al momento se non sbaglio non ha fatto neppure 10 partite ufficiali con il Milan, quindi anche io sarei più cauto. Detto questo, sta facendo bene e merita fiducia. Però non è che stia facendo il fenomeno eh. Poi può anche diventarlo, per ora sembra almeno un buon terzino e di sicuro sa crossare (cosa quasi commovente per noi che siamo abituati ai piedi storti di Abate).


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

comunque è paradossale che in una situazione del genere Tassotti sia riuscito a fare emergere un talento simile!!

direi che il prossimo tecnico è già servito su un piatto d' argento!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Per niente dai. Perchè ha f atto 2 cross meglio di abate e antonini è il piu forte ? Ma non scherziamo dai. Maggio ha un ottima carriera alle spalle, di assist ma anche di gol. Cassani stesso al palermo era fondamentale. De sciglio deve crescere è vero ma non mettiamogli gia etichette a caso dai.


Mah, a me sembra già meglio di Abate o di Antonini.
Maggio non è un terzino, al limite posso concordare su Cassani.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2012)

Si ma non capisco perché De Sciglio sia frutto del talento di Tassotti e non di Allegri onestamente. 
Mi chiedo di chi sia frutto Merkel a questo punto. 
Anche perché ASTORI era nostro, Tassotti non l'ha notato? 
I giovani sono sempre frutto della *collaborazione* di uno staff, mai di un singolo. A partire dal lavoro dello staff delle giovanili.
Tequilad confermerà.


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

allor aparliamo chiaro....il Tasso è stato uno dei terzini più forti ed è al Milan da sempre....lo stesso De Sciglio ha scherzato quando ha parlato col Tasso della scelta del numero di Maglia!!

ovviamente TUTTO lo staff ha dato un contributo, ma lo specialista è lui....il Tasso!!

Astori con tutto il rispetto non gli allaccia neanche gli scarpini a De Sciglio!!


----------



## Bawert (20 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si ma non capisco perché De Sciglio sia frutto del talento di Tassotti e non di Allegri onestamente.
> Mi chiedo di chi sia frutto Merkel a questo punto.
> Anche perché ASTORI era nostro, Tassotti non l'ha notato?
> I giovani sono sempre frutto della *collaborazione* di uno staff, mai di un singolo. A partire dal lavoro dello staff delle giovanili.
> Tequilad confermerà.



Ahimé, quanto vorrei Astori


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, a me sembra già meglio di Abate o di Antonini.
> Maggio non è un terzino, al limite posso concordare su Cassani.



Vabe meglio di antonini anche mia nonna e non scherzo.


----------



## Vinz (20 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché non è vero che De Sciglio è il più forte terzino destro italiano attualmente ? Anche seguendo quel discorso.



Dopo che Abate azzeccò qualche partita buona, si diceva che fosse anche meglio di Ramos ed inferiore solo a D. Alves.
De Sciglio sta giocando bene per carità, ma perchè siamo abituati a quel cesso di Abate. Per diventare il terzino più forte italiano, deve farne di strada.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Dopo che Abate azzeccò qualche partita buona, si diceva che fosse anche meglio di Ramos ed inferiore solo a D. Alves.
> De Sciglio sta giocando bene per carità, ma perchè siamo abituati a quel cesso di Abate. Per diventare il terzino più forte italiano, deve farne di strada.


Ma semplicemente perché non vedo valide alternative sulla destra in Italia.


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio non è Abate ricordatevelo!!


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2012)

Abate all'età di De Sciglio aveva una personalità paragonabile ad una scatola di scarpe.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> allor aparliamo chiaro....il Tasso è stato uno dei terzini più forti ed è al Milan da sempre....lo stesso De Sciglio ha scherzato quando ha parlato col Tasso della scelta del numero di Maglia!!
> 
> ovviamente TUTTO lo staff ha dato un contributo, ma lo specialista è lui....il Tasso!!
> 
> Astori con tutto il rispetto non gli allaccia neanche gli scarpini a De Sciglio!!



Se Tasso è uno specialista allora le colpe per la mediocrità dei terzini vanno dati a lui? O solo i meriti?
De Sciglio sta crescendo come tutti i giovani perché c'è uno staff che lo segue. Tutto qui. Da non sottovalutare il fatto che Allegri gli dia effettivamente fiducia: nessuno vieterebbe al mister di schierare Bonera come faceva Ancelotti, o Zapata. Se schiera De Sciglio è per lo stesso motivo per cui ha continuato a schierare Merkel 2 anni fa.
De Sciglio ha delle capacità notevoli.

Ah, rispondo a chi diceva che non era la stagione né il Milan ideale per far emergere i giovani: come dicevo settimane fa secondo me è invece il contrario: l'allenatore ha dimostrato di saper lavorare con i giovani, non ci sono troppe pressioni visto che gli obiettivi non sono ambiziosi, per cui il giovane ha tutto il tempo di adattarsi ed emergere se ha le qualità.
Non so se De Sciglio giocherà più di Abate, ma sicuramente Abate adesso ha un concorrente nel ruolo: il che vuol dire che deve impegnarsi per avere la conferma. Dalla parte opposta, il giovane Mattia è stimolato a diventare un titolare anche perché si rende conto che davanti a sé non ha di certo Cafù e Maldini.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abate all'età di De Sciglio aveva una personalità paragonabile ad una scatola di scarpe.



Abate a 20 anni non lo ricordo purtroppo  ma, ricordo molto bene l’Abate 18enne, in quel di Napoli, doveva aveva fatto molto bene. Certo mi dirà giustamente che era C1, questo va ricordato, ma non credo sia poi così facile imporsi in una piazza esigente come quella di Napoli a soli 18 anni. Il vero problema è che più o meno è rimasto lo stesso giocatore, solo che ora gioca più arretrato.




The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si ma non capisco perché De Sciglio sia frutto del talento di Tassotti e non di Allegri onestamente.
> *Mi chiedo di chi sia frutto Merkel a questo punto. *
> Anche perché ASTORI era nostro, Tassotti non l'ha notato?
> I giovani sono sempre frutto della *collaborazione* di uno staff, mai di un singolo. A partire dal lavoro dello staff delle giovanili.
> Tequilad confermerà.



Delle giovanili dello Stoccarda.


----------



## Frikez (21 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abate all'età di De Sciglio aveva una personalità paragonabile ad una scatola di scarpe.



LOL muoio


----------



## runner (21 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se Tasso è uno specialista allora le colpe per la mediocrità dei terzini vanno dati a lui? O solo i meriti?
> De Sciglio sta crescendo come tutti i giovani perché c'è uno staff che lo segue. Tutto qui. Da non sottovalutare il fatto che Allegri gli dia effettivamente fiducia: nessuno vieterebbe al mister di schierare Bonera come faceva Ancelotti, o Zapata. Se schiera De Sciglio è per lo stesso motivo per cui ha continuato a schierare Merkel 2 anni fa.
> De Sciglio ha delle capacità notevoli.
> 
> ...



io infatti ho detto che è anche merito dello staff ma di sicuro il tasso se lavora con gente come De Sciglio di sicuro ottiene più risultati che con delle *****......

comunque avrai ragione te....il Tasso non ne sa niente nè di calcio nè di Milan (peccato che sia lì da sempre.....)


----------



## 2515 (22 Settembre 2012)

A ognuno i suoi meriti, Tassotti ha il merito di aver insegnato la fase difensiva ad Abate e aiutato De Sciglio, ma pure la pecca di non aver saputo insegnare ad Antonini nemmeno come fare un fuorigioco dopo 4 anni che è al milan.

Allegri di buono ha l'aver saputo schierare Strasser e Merkel, due bei prospetti. Certo, Strasser nell'ultimo anno in primavera era molto migliorato, ma Merkel era un panchinaro anche in primavera, quindi qua il merito è tutto suo.


----------



## 2515 (26 Settembre 2012)

Stasera gioca nel suo ruolo naturale di terzino sinistro, dai De Sci!


----------



## robs91 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ruolo naturale?


----------



## 2515 (26 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ruolo naturale?



lui giocava terzino sinistro, è ambidestro. Poi lo hanno spostato a destra per rendergli più semplice crossare col suo piede naturale.


----------



## DannySa (26 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo giochi bene così Antonini non lo rivediamo più, sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## robs91 (26 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> lui giocava terzino sinistro, è ambidestro. Poi lo hanno spostato a destra per rendergli più semplice crossare col suo piede naturale.



Se il suo piede naturale è il destro preferisco giochi appunto a destra e non a sinistra.Cmq sempre meglio di Rantonini,quindi mi accontento...


----------



## Graxx (26 Settembre 2012)

un buon primo tempo...col sinistro crossa anche bene...da far crescere in quel ruolo...


----------



## BB7 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ha fatto qualche errorino ma bene nel complesso, ottimi i cross. Senza dubbio il miglior terzino che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2012)

anche di sinistro crossa bene...deve essere titolare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Settembre 2012)

Se proprio a destra non può giocare, va bene così.. Migliorerà anche lì ne sono sicuro


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Settembre 2012)

Deve giocare titolare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Settembre 2012)

Deve giocare a prescindere, è il migliore sia a destra che a sinistra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

Può anche giocare male ma ci sta, sta di fatto, però, che è il nostro miglior terzino.
Spero che non si schiodi più dalla sinistra.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2012)

Ha un difetto, dovuto all'inesperienza, commette tanti falli stupidi. Ma il ragazzo ha un gran potenziale, deve giocare e sono felice di aspettarlo.


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2012)

E' inaccettabile che giochi solo in virtù del turnover. Turnover devono farlo gli altri, non lui.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' inaccettabile che giochi solo in virtù del turnover. Turnover devono farlo gli altri, non lui.



Comunque non può giocare ogni 3 giorni, prima deve entrare nell'ottica fisica del giocare ogni 3 giorni. Gli serve un pò di tempo. Ecco perchè di fatto gioca una partita si e una no.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Settembre 2012)

Meglio di Antonini e Mesbah. Sommati.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (26 Settembre 2012)

Mi piace sempre di più!
A parte degli errori di distrazione normali per un ragazzo al debutto praticamente in A,ha tutto per sfondare
La cosa che più apprezzo in lui è il cross. Desto,sinistro,molto bravo


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Settembre 2012)

Tra l'altro Eranio lo ha allenato ai tempi dei giovanissimi e ha detto che lui nasce centrale. Praticamente può giocare ovunque


----------



## Pedrosa (27 Settembre 2012)

corre, tecnicamente e tatticamente apposto.
Per me dev essere titolare sempre, mai più Maria Antonietta


----------



## Heisenberg (27 Settembre 2012)

Eeeh ma a sinistra non si può schierare, allegri ha il solo antonini disponibile..  pur non giocando una gara eccelsa, ha fatto circa 10000000 volte meglio di antonini fuso a mesbah. E allegri l'ha capita solo ieri.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2012)

A sinistra è sprecato e giustamente,almeno difensivamente,talvolta va in difficolta.A gennaio se cedessimo Abate potremo prendere un buon laterale sinistro a poco(c'è Assou-Ekotto in scadenza) e mettere Mattia nel suo ruolo naturale!


----------



## 2515 (27 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A sinistra è sprecato e giustamente,almeno difensivamente,talvolta va in difficolta.A gennaio se cedessimo Abate potremo prendere un buon laterale sinistro a poco(c'è Assou-Ekotto in scadenza) e mettere Mattia nel suo ruolo naturale!



così antonini diventa la prima riserva di destra e mesbah rimane a fare la riserva mancina? Ti prego no..


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Settembre 2012)

Molto meglio adattarlo a sinistra. Non possiamo stare qui a fare gli schizzinosi, abbiamo una rosa contatissima.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> così antonini diventa la prima riserva di destra e mesbah rimane a fare la riserva mancina? Ti prego no..



Vedi anche ora mesbah e antonini sono le alternative.Poi se mandassimo via anche l'algerino(il giovine non se ne andra' mai)non mi farebbe schifo!


----------



## runner (27 Settembre 2012)

Che magnifico terzino!!


----------



## The Ripper (27 Settembre 2012)

Che roba...!!!


----------



## Graxx (27 Settembre 2012)

cosi a occhio...giocherà poco terzino sx...ho questa sensazione...


----------



## Tobi (28 Settembre 2012)

forse forse ha rubato il posto a due ***** che giocano a sinistra


----------



## smallball (28 Settembre 2012)

spero riconfermi le buone impressioni della partita col Cagliari


----------



## Francy (28 Settembre 2012)

Pare che giochi terzino destro domani pomeriggio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Pare che giochi terzino destro domani pomeriggio.



lo spero


----------



## runner (29 Settembre 2012)

Grande De Sciglio lo voglio bello al top stasera!!


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2012)

Se del 92 mi sto innamorando, di questo qua sono già innamorato


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2012)

Forza della natura. Ed è agli esordi. Continua cosi, tempo 1-2 anni ci possiamo trovare in casa un gran bel terzino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

anche a sinistra è molto più forte di Abate e Antonini messi insieme


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

eh ma non è niente di eccezionale, è normalissimo alla sua età giocare cosi, non ha dimostrato nulla quando ha giocato


----------



## yelle (29 Settembre 2012)

qualcuno sa qualcosa riguardo il suo infortunio?


----------



## tequilad (29 Settembre 2012)

Grande Desci!


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2012)

300 volte meglio di abate, che ormai può adattarsi a fare la riserva di un ventenne


----------



## alexandre (29 Settembre 2012)

abbastanza bene anche stasera, si nota che a sinistra non è a proprio agio e ha sofferto la velocità di biabany, ma è di gran lunga il miglior terzino in rosa. finalmente non si vedono più gli osceni rientri di antonini sul destro o i cross ribattuti di mesbah, ma cross mancini dal fondo o dal lato dell'area. un anno fa non l'avrei mai detto, a questo punto non ci sarebbe da stupirsi se diventa titolare a sinistra e va ai mondiali 2014 vista la pochezza generale nel ruolo di terzino in entrambe le fasce in italia


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa qualcosa riguardo il suo infortunio?



infortunio o.o si e infortunato? mica lo sapevo


----------



## 2515 (29 Settembre 2012)

Non mi risulta che sia infortunato, stava bene.


----------



## yelle (30 Settembre 2012)

non era lui che era rimasto fuori dal campo dolorante ad una gamba dopo uno scontro di gioco negli ultimi minuti della partita?


----------



## The P (30 Settembre 2012)

Molto molto bene anche a sinistra.

La cosa che mi è piaciuta di più (sopratutto rispetto ad Antonini e Mesbahglio) è la fase d'appoggio ai centrocampisti.
Il suo supporto è concreto. Non casuale.

E questa è una caratteristica che o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai.
Antoni, Abate e compagnia non ce l'hanno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Molto molto bene anche a sinistra.
> 
> La cosa che mi è piaciuta di più (sopratutto rispetto ad Antonini e Mesbahglio) è la fase d'appoggio ai centrocampisti.
> Il suo supporto è concreto. Non casuale.
> ...


Mattia è nettamente superiore ai suoi tre colleghi già adesso ed è destinato a diventare davvero bravo perché le qualità su cui lavorare ci sono.
Le uniche caratteristiche degli altri tre sono le gambe che da sole, nel calcio, non servono a niente.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Il ragazzo è bravo,non trascendentale ovviamente,ma certamente migliore rispetto ai suoi colleghi di squadra.Puo' diventare un buon elemento anche se evitiamo accostamenti illustri(tipo la stampa fa il nome di Maldini)perche' puo' far male al ragazzo.Di Maldini ne nascono uno ogni 60 anni e il ragazzo non si avvicina neanche lontanamente!


----------



## Prinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

per me a sinistra è sprecato. Tende a giocare la palla semrpe di destro e questo gli preclude alcune possibilità di passaggio. Comunque deve migliorare a livello difensivo deve migliorare molto, nell'uno contro uno si fa saltare troppo facilmente.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Ottobre 2012)

Preso a 2 al Fanta 
Sapevo che si sarebbe imposto


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2012)

pure secondo me a sinistra è sprecato. Gioca bene ma è meno incisivo.
Purtroppo abbiamo un solo terzino buono per 2 ruoli...servirebbero 2 De Sciglio.

Personalmente preferisco vedere fuori Abate rispetto ad Antonini.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Preso a 2 al Fanta
> Sapevo che si sarebbe imposto



E' un mio difensorone fisso. Acquisto della stagione


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ma ho sentito che si è fatto male, è vero?


----------



## MisterBet (3 Ottobre 2012)

Per l'entrata di Biabiany nel finale della partita di Parma...non dovrebbe essere niente di grave però, out stasera per precauzione...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo non sia niente di grave.
Abate non deve vedere il derby manco dal parterre.


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Speriamo non sia niente di grave.
> Abate non deve vedere il derby manco dal parterre.



Infatti, se gioca abate mi punto una tripletta di milito e vado sul sicuro, vinco 2 euro (perché tanto lo sanno tutti che succede).


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Ottobre 2012)

Terzino destro, sinistro, esterno. Fa sempre il suo!

In difficoltà un paio di volte, ma chi non lo sarebbe in una squadra del genere.. Figurarsi un 20enne esploso in mezzo a questo maialaio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2012)

In difesa ogni tanto scazza un po', ma ci può stare, ha il tempo per migliorare, invece i cross che fa sono già perfetti ora, delle robe paurose.


----------



## 2515 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Se Pazzini si lamenta ancora dei cross spero che De Sciglio gli sputi in faccia e gli dica "riparati la testa".


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Ottobre 2012)

Grandissimo.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2012)

Continua ad esser una delle poche note positive, spazio al ragazzo è un obbligo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2012)

2 giocatori salvo in tutta questo schifo...deschi e elsha... il resto è tutto pattume da rottamare.. 

ma tanto tra un paio di anni arriverà qualcuno a portarli via quindi tanto vale non innamorarsi calcisticamente ...


----------



## chicagousait (25 Ottobre 2012)

Dovrebbe essere titolare inamovibile e invece...


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Ottobre 2012)

dopo anni ho rivisto dei cross deventi partire dalla fascia, ottimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2012)

Mi raccomando Max,col Genoa vai col duo Antonietta-ABale


----------



## Francy (25 Ottobre 2012)

A De Sciglio per adesso mancano un paio di cose fondamentali per un terzino. Una fase difensiva sufficiente e la continuità nell'arrivare al cross. Fortunatamente possiede l'unica cosa che non si impara col tempo, la tecnica nel cross. Quest'anno, dove troverà spazio, gli servirà tantissimo e, spero, che quest'annata ci riconsegni l'anno prossimo un signor terzino. Giocare è il miglior modo per far migliorare un giocatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2012)

IL ragazzo deve ingrossarsi fisicamente,cioe' non come Pato(giusto per evitare qualche battutina),ma rafforzarsi,per avere maggiore progressione e forza nelle discese,cose che manca effettivamente a Mattia!


----------



## pennyhill (26 Ottobre 2012)

Deve lavorare, c'è tempo, ma deve lavorare e avere voglia di crescere, perché anche un Marco Motta qualsiasi sa crossare bene, ma poi gli manca tutto il resto.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sembra lento, forse una mia impressione.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2012)

Piu' che lento,è poco potente,quindi in progressione non riesce ad andar via.Deve migliorare molto la parte fisica,quella tecnica gia' va meglio,ed è un ottima cosa!


----------



## Canonista (26 Ottobre 2012)

Meglio aspettare che cresca da sé e non pompargli anche i muscoli delle sopracciglia, come fatto con Pato


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2012)

Deve migliorare in tutto: tecnicamente, fisicamente, tatticamente, mentalmente. 

Certo stiamo partendo, visti i suoi 20 anni, da una base davvero importante. E' un giocatore dotato di buonissime capacità fisiche e tecniche e sopratutto di personalità. Deve semplicemente stare con la testa sulle spalle e lavorare sodo. Solo cosi nel giro di qualche anno avremo in casa un terzino davvero niente male.


----------



## Francy (26 Ottobre 2012)

Concordo sostanzialmente con Penny e Jino. Per essere la prima stagione reale fra i professionisti la base è ottima, se lavorerà bene diventerà un bel terzino.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2012)

Quel che più conta è che tenga la testa sulle spalle, rimanga un lavoratore umile. Altrimenti fai la fine di un Santon.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Piu' che lento,è poco potente,quindi in progressione non riesce ad andar via.Deve migliorare molto la parte fisica,quella tecnica gia' va meglio,ed è un ottima cosa!



Effettivamente sembra un pò compassato. Non so quanto si possa aumentare l'esplosività atletica a vent'anni con il fisico già formato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2012)

sta facendo un ottimo inizio...non possiamo pretendere che diventa subito un signor terzino...diamogli tempo


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente sembra un pò compassato. Non so quanto si possa aumentare l'esplosività atletica a vent'anni con il fisico già formato.



Si aumenta si aumenta...a prescindere dall'età...


----------



## peppe75 (11 Novembre 2012)

è l'unica nota positiva dell'anno insieme a el92!
Lo porterei anche in Nazionale....


----------



## The P (11 Novembre 2012)

oggi ottima gara, uno dei migliori.

Si è riscattato dalla pessima prestazione scorsa e ci ha messo personalità.


----------



## BB7 (11 Novembre 2012)

Deve avere la sicurezza del posto da titolare, solo cosi si potrà sbloccare psicologicamente al 100% e dimostrare tutto il suo valore. Per ora gioca bene ma è ancora un pò timido.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2012)

Cerchiamo di far giocare il più possibile questo ragazzo, vista l'annata schifosa che ci aspetta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2012)

La cosa importante è che i mezzi tecnici ci sono a differenza del suo biondo collega quindi le cose in cui deve migliorare possono essere realmente migliorate, Abate per quanto crossi resta sempre una capra perché è molto poco tecnico.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2012)

mah al massimo può diventare un buon giocatore!niente di che


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2012)

mette dei bei cross comunque


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2012)

Se non inizia ad andare sul fondo gli mangio le mani


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2012)

Puo' diventare un buon giocatore,ma spero che la finiscano con i vari paragoni che gli fanno solo del male!


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Novembre 2012)

ma solo a me sembra molto mediocre??tra lui e abate faccio giocare lui per il fatto che è giovanissimo e almeno ha un piede decente,ma a me non dice proprio nulla!


----------



## Francy (18 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma solo a me sembra molto mediocre??tra lui e abate faccio giocare lui per il fatto che è giovanissimo e almeno ha un piede decente,ma a me non dice proprio nulla!



Io in lui vedo del bel potenziale, ma per adesso paga l'inesperienza. Non ha il ritmo-partita (come potrebbe, dato che ha fatto 15 partite in carriera e viene dalla Primavera, dove ci sono ritmi veramente bassi), quindi non riesce mai ad arrivare sul fondo e scompare durante la partita, e ha delle pecche in fase difensiva. Ha un bel piede e la capacità di scegliere la cosa giusta da fare, che sono cosa che non si imparano facilmente. Deve, però, necessariamente giocare per fare esperienza e per riuscire ad adattarsi bene ai "Pro". Non credo che ne verrà fuori un Campione, ma se avremo fiducia in lui potremmo ritrovarci un buon titolare.


----------



## Doctore (18 Novembre 2012)

ha bisogno di giocare e basta...questo diventera forte.Vi ricordate negli ultimi anni terzini cosi forti a quest eta?


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma solo a me sembra molto mediocre??tra lui e abate faccio giocare lui per il fatto che è giovanissimo e almeno ha un piede decente,ma a me non dice proprio nulla!



Beh ha 20 anni e ha fondamentali fisici, tecnici e di personalità niente male. Bisogna avere pazienza chiaramente e lasciarlo crescere e maturare.


----------



## Francy (22 Novembre 2012)

Oggi veramente bene. Sta migliorando sia la tenuta fisica che il ritmo partita. Peccato perchè ancora mostra qualche limite difensivo, come sulla rete dove fa la diagonale lentamente (lì però c'era anche De Jong che, se faceva qualche passo in più, copriva bene la zona). Comunque l'ho visto anche più grintoso nel coprire. Speriamo che questi miglioramenti siano costanti. Ha fatto due cross niente male: quello per la rete di El Shaarawy e quello sempre per El Shaarawy dove non è arrivato.


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

Aveva avuto un lieve calo solo per la pesante influenza che aveva pigliato, tutto li.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

In fase offensiva molto bene, deve ancora affinare un pò la fase difensiva tra diagonali e posizionamenti ma siamo sulla buona strada. Stasera in netto miglioramento


----------



## SololaMaglia (22 Novembre 2012)

Sono orgoglioso di questo ragazzo!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma solo a me sembra molto mediocre??tra lui e abate faccio giocare lui per il fatto che è giovanissimo e almeno ha un piede decente,ma a me non dice proprio nulla!


Ha 20 anni oh, se poi ci aspettiamo ogni volta di trovare Dani Alves...
comunque a me piace un casino, va fatto giocare lui, Abate può tranquillamente scaldare la panchina.


----------



## pipporo (22 Novembre 2012)

..


----------



## runner (22 Novembre 2012)

giocatore infinito!!
a mio avviso diventa un Tasso due......


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Andrò controcorrente ma a me ieri sera non è piaciuto tantissimo, soprattutto in fase difensiva. Le qualità ci sono e deve lavorare molto, però sono fiducioso. Il cross che ha pennellato per El Shaarawy è stato davvero ben calibrato, sintomo che il piede c'è.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Novembre 2012)

molto bene in fase offensiva,può e deve migliorare in quella difensiva


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2012)

Sa crossare e anche bene
Sa fare andare in avanti come i terzini di oggi
Deve migliorare la fase difensiva vero. Ma ha 20 farlo sempre giocare e sopratutto non DEVE giocare Abate


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Novembre 2012)

Mi trovo molto d'accordo con voi. In avanti ha sprazzi di vera qualità e ha un cross che dalla fascia destra non si vedeva da anni.
Dietro ha delle lacune importanti. Sugli inserimenti spesso e volentieri perde l'uomo. Ieri dopo una triangolazione si è fatto superare in modo ingenuo.
Però ha 20 anni e mi pare sia uno con la testa sulle spalle. Ero scettico all'inizio ma in alcune cose inizia a piacermi molto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2012)

Deve crescere, ancora impreciso, e tutto quello che volete... ma erano anni che non vedevo dei cross fatti decentemente e non alla viva il parroco.
Può diventare un giocatore fondamentale, e già adesso è migliore rispetto a tutto quello che abbiamo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Novembre 2012)

E' il futuro, di sicuro uno dei punti fermi da cui cercare di ripartire


----------



## robs91 (22 Novembre 2012)

E' ancora molto acerbo.Ha dei buoni mezzi ma deve migliorare molto in tutte e le due fasi(anche in quella offensiva soprattutto quando deve puntare l'uomo)


----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> (anche in quella offensiva soprattutto quando deve puntare l'uomo)



Su queste cose di solito non si può migliorare, il dribbling o lo sai fare o non lo saprai mai fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

È commovente che sappia mettere cross, ieri sui piedi di El Sha l'ha messa


----------



## Frikez (22 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È commovente che sappia mettere cross, ieri sui piedi di El Sha l'ha messa


----------



## jaws (22 Novembre 2012)

Il cross più bello è stato quello che ha fatto verso la fine, dove El Shaarawy però non è arrivato a colpire di testa


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Novembre 2012)

Sarò strano io, ma non mi piace. Ha fatto solo un'ottimo cross dove Stephan non ha impattato. Quello del gol é un errore grave, e non supera mai l'uomo neanche una volta.
Non é peggio di Abate, però se avessi un pò di soldi da spendere comprerei un terzino di livello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2012)

per adesso è una sorpresa...ovvio che deve migliorare, diamogli tempo


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me sul goal l'errore è di De Jong che non segue l'uomo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2012)

Grande desci... tutta la vita un tuo errore che un OrrOre di Sant'Onini


----------



## rossovero (22 Novembre 2012)

deve giocare, giocare e giocare. coi piedi é bravo, per la tattica e la fase difensiva tassotti dovrebbe saperne qualcosa di terzini destri. e poi i terzini non sono fondamentali come altri ruoli in una squadra, meglio averne uno meno bravo ma attaccato alla maglia che un fenomeno che ogni due mesi o chiede l´aumento o minaccia di andar via o fa il fenomeno senza impegnarsi


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Novembre 2012)

Il cross per Elsha Ebete lo avrebbe sparato tra i denti di un curvaiolo belga.


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2012)

onestamente se un terzino sa attaccare e si rende pericoloso il saper difendere non e' cosi fondamentale.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Novembre 2012)

davvero bene,ha margini di miglioramento enormi.Ha un ottimo piede destro,a mio parere deve essere il titolare indiscusso come terzino destro.Non vorrei esagerare,ma tra gli italiani non vedo nessun terzino con un potenziale paragonabile a quello di mattia de sciglio


----------



## saiyansaseru (22 Novembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarò strano io, ma non mi piace. Ha fatto solo un'ottimo cross dove Stephan non ha impattato. Quello del gol é un errore grave, e non supera mai l'uomo neanche una volta.
> Non é peggio di Abate, però se avessi un pò di soldi da spendere comprerei un terzino di livello.



Pienamente d'accordo.

Ok che ora siamo messi male come rosa,ma Serginho era un'altra cosa. A parte che crossare dovrebbe essere naturale per un terzino (lasciamo perdere Abate che è un caso clinico),ma in difesa non è così reattivo,in attacco non è un fattore. L'uomo non è in grado di saltarlo mai,è legnoso nei movimenti. Si propone ok,ma se gli arriva il pallone ed è marcato 9 su 10 il pallone torna indietro o viene perso. Può crescere,ma di sicuro non sarà mai un Dani Alves o Maicon,tradotto non sarà mai un top nel suo ruolo. Se vogliamo tornare al top dobbiamo necessariamente cercare o costruire gente in grado di essere fra i top nel proprio ruolo e De Sciglio non lo sarà mai. Avere giocatori giovani è un conto,averli forti è un altro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> davvero bene,ha margini di miglioramento enormi.Ha un ottimo piede destro,a mio parere deve essere il titolare indiscusso come terzino destro.Non vorrei esagerare,ma tra gli italiani non vedo nessun terzino con un potenziale paragonabile a quello di mattia de sciglio



Fa fatica a difendere nell'uno contro uno e non salta mai l'avversario diretto: se lui è il miglior italiano fra i giovani siamo messi male.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

bello l'assist per il faraone, che strano dopo abate e antonini siamo riusciti a sfornare dalla cantera uno che sa pure crossare


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Novembre 2012)

Molto bravo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> davvero bene,ha margini di miglioramento enormi.Ha un ottimo piede destro,a mio parere deve essere il titolare indiscusso come terzino destro.Non vorrei esagerare,ma tra gli italiani non vedo nessun terzino con un potenziale paragonabile a quello di mattia de sciglio



Potenziale ? Questo è già chiaramente il miglior terzino destro italiano.

Maggio non è un terzino e de-Mazzarrizzato fa ridere, Abate è inferiore e Cassani è sotto un treno, una volta era bravino..


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Molto bravo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Piano, non facciamo già grandi i giocatori prima del tempo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Piano, non facciamo già grandi i giocatori prima del tempo.



Non è che se è il miglior terzino destro italiano è fortissimo per forza eh, è che gli altri fanno pietà 

E' un buon giocatore


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2012)

Ha grandissime capacità ma ha cominciato a giocare ieri, ha bisogno di tempo, esperienza e lavoro per esser considerato un grande terzino. Fosse per me sempre titolare. Ma bisogna aspettare ad etichettare grandi i giocatori, perchè ha ancora tutto da imparare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


1 su ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Novembre 2012)

stupendi i cross di de sciglio ieri

quello sul gol poi è col contagocce, palla sui piedi di el shaarawy  abate avrebbe distrutto qualche finestra probabilmente


----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1 su ?




che poi tecnicamente quello non è neanche un cross, stando alla definizione di wikipedia:

Il cross, anche detto traversone, è un passaggio del gioco del calcio, costituito da un lungo tiro che *alza il pallone da terra*. In genere il cross mette in condizione un attaccante di deviare la palla in gol con un colpo di testa o con un tiro al volo. È chiamato così proprio perché il passaggio "incrocia" (dall'inglese cross) il movimento dell'attaccante.


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2012)

Deve aumentare la velocita' e ingrossarsi di piu' dal punto di vista fisico e dopo ci siamo.


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1 su ?



850 circa


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2012)

Ora che ci penso. De sciglio vs asamoha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora che ci penso. De sciglio vs asamoha


Di De Sciglio mi fido, è Constant vs Lichsteiner che mi preoccupa  oppure De Jong-Vidal


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora che ci penso. De sciglio vs asamoha



Lo tiene tranquillamente a bada, non mi preoccupa la cosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2012)

Intendevo dal punto di vista fisico...Asamoha fisicamente è un mostro bastava vedere che quelli del chessi, ivanovic non è certo un grissino, non riuscivano a contenerlo.

Poi vabbe lichestainer vs costant non c'è storia dai


----------



## MisterBet (24 Novembre 2012)

Ultimamente a favore di Constant


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intendevo dal punto di vista fisico...Asamoha fisicamente è un mostro bastava vedere che quelli del chessi, ivanovic non è certo un grissino, non riuscivano a contenerlo.
> 
> Poi vabbe lichestainer vs costant non c'è storia dai



Si ma De Sciglio nonostante debba ancora crescere fisicamente non è affatto male...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2012)

ottimo, solo una volta è stato superato


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

EROE...credevo tutt'altra cosa. Invece ha fatto una fase difensiva perfetta. Basta ABBATE


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

Che partita ragazzi,Asamoah annullato.


----------



## Francy (25 Novembre 2012)

Oggi ha mostrato grandi progressi in fase difensiva. Nemmeno un errore, continua a crescere, bene così!


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora che ci penso. De sciglio vs asamoha



Asamoah è uscito terrorizzato


----------



## BB7 (25 Novembre 2012)

Primo tempo PERFETTO. Secondo tempo OTTIMO. E continuo a dire che può fare ancora meglio, deve solo avere la tranquillità del posto fisso.


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Soddisfattissimo, grande Mattia


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Questa sera davvero una sicurezza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2012)

grandissima partita ..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Novembre 2012)

Primo tempo da grande giocatore

Il secondo ha sentito la pressione ma ha contenuto un certo animale come Asamoah e sono molto contento


----------



## chicagousait (25 Novembre 2012)

grandissima partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Novembre 2012)

monumentaleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

Se avesse il fisico di Abate diventerebbe in due o tre anni il più forte al Mondo.


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2012)

Unica pecca, anche lui, con quel piedino magico, è affetto dalla sindrome del cross sul marcatore quando c'è Pazzini in campo.


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2012)

Semplicemente perfetto. Non smettere di darci dentro ragazzo.


----------



## peppe75 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ha fatto una partita pazzesca prevalendo su Asamoha...sta crescendo di partita in partita...


----------



## sion (25 Novembre 2012)

fenomeno assoluto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Novembre 2012)

Eroe!!!


----------



## Cm Punk (25 Novembre 2012)

Fenomenale, fantastico, eroico , grandissimo!
Grazie mattia


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

eroe...prestazione spaziale!!!!


----------



## Emanuele (25 Novembre 2012)

Ha umiliato asamoah e si è pure spinto in avanti, incredibile. Ad oggi è forse il miglior terzino italiano ed ha ancora ampi margini di miglioramento


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Novembre 2012)

Una gioia immensa questo ragazzo.. e quando verso la fine si è messo a fomentare il pubblico?!?!? Grande Mattia, avanti così!


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Novembre 2012)

Madò


----------



## Devil May Cry (26 Novembre 2012)

E' dal suo esordio in serie A che lo stimo..Ho fatto una testa quadrata a tutti i miei amici..Ormai non osano dire nemmeno mezza parola contro De Sciglio perché sanno che mi ******* come una bestia!!

Ha annullato Asamoah non di certo il primo che passa..Asa è un giocatore veramente forte che riesce quasi sempre a saltare l'uomo nell 1vs1 invece ieri nada!!Forse ha saltato Mattia solamente una volta.

A me ricorda un sacco Zambrotta (quello dei tempi migliori) 
Ieri quando ha fatto quel tiro che è uscito a fil di palo mi sono gasato un sacco.Secondo me deve prendere ancora un pò di fiducia in fase offensiva,ma di partita in partita si vedono miglioramenti enormi.
In fase difensiva è già quasi perfetto..Certo c'è sempre qualcosa da imparare,e non bisogna smettere di migliorare,ma lui in fase difensiva è bravissimo.
Ricordiamoci che è un terzino..E' un difensore la prima cosa che debbano saper fare i difensori è difendere,poi attaccare.

E' un talento assurdo ed è umile..Sarà perché viene dalla nostra primavera,ma veder giocare questo ragazzo mi da un emozione incredibile.


----------



## bmb (26 Novembre 2012)

Niente da fare, mi arrapa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Novembre 2012)

Grandissimo, deve continuare così


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Novembre 2012)

Ieri impeccabile. Abbiamo trovato finalmente un terzino come si deve.


----------



## runner (26 Novembre 2012)

meritava il gol su quel tiro all' inizio!!

splendido!!


----------



## 2515 (26 Novembre 2012)

Asamoah lo salta una volta e quella stessa volta De Sciglio gli è tornato davanti e Asamoah ha passato il pallone indietro. A 15 minuti dalla fine Asamoah può lanciarsi sulla fascia, vede De Sciglio schierato che lo aspetta a 10 metri da lui e la prima cosa che fa è scaricare la palla al centro a Pirlo marcato stretto.XD
La cosa pazzesca, come ha detto pure Bergomi, è questa "Asamoah è solito fare una finta per poi saltare l'avversario, De Sciglio non gli fa neanche fare la finta, si mette con il corpo per farlo andare dove vuole e fermarlo." Ogni volta che Asamoah provava a fintare De Sciglio gli toglieva la palla, grandissima partita. Poi Vucinic entra in area e De Sciglio da solo lo blocca.
Grandissima partita, contento di averlo sostenuto sin dall'esordio. Si spinge in avanti, sta calmo e freddo ma fomenta il pubblico, cosa che non ha mai fatto, se tira fuori i denti e acquisisce sempre la sicurezza che ha avuto ieri diventa un mostro.


----------



## tamba84 (26 Novembre 2012)

ieri ha dimostrato personalità!


----------



## Devil May Cry (26 Novembre 2012)

Idolo indiscusso!!Presto andrò a comprarmi la sua maglietta!!
Ragazzi guardate questo video






Da notare la differenza tra DeSci e Muntari...........La dice lunga sulla personalità del nostro talentuoso terzino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2012)

De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy due ragazzi d'oro.
Ah, se li vendono... ah!


----------



## forzajuve (26 Novembre 2012)

Ieri il vostro de sciglio sembrava cr7...lol


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2012)

Macchina uguale De Sciglio al Muntari eh!?


----------



## Graxx (26 Novembre 2012)

1. che cacchio di macchina ha muntari...mostro..2. mattia troppo tenero...che bravo ragazzo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2012)

Vabbè ragazzi,secondo me per la macchina non c'è niente di male.Il problema è che non si è fermato dai tifosi.


----------



## Devil May Cry (26 Novembre 2012)

La macchina di Muntari è una Lamborghini Aventador prezzo sui 320.000 euro circa.
Nulla da dire sulla macchina.Ha i soldi e se la può permettere.Me la comprerei pure io una Lambo se avessi i soldi.Adoro quelle macchine!

Non mi è piaciuto l'atteggiamento di Sulley..Snob al 100%!!Arriva con i pantaloni calati con mezzo **** di fuori..Fa l'esaltato e se ne va senza nemmeno filarsi i tifosi di striscio..Ma chi sei???Che fai schifo come giocatore!

Invece Mattia arriva con la sua polo,tranquillo,umile si ferma fa autografi,risponde ai tifosi..Questo è UN UOMO!!Una persona degna della mia stima..Cavoli ma quanto è timido??Per poco non diventava rosso!!Idolo indiscusso!!Appena inizierà a far caldo andrò a Milanello a farmi autografare la maglia e a far na foto con lui!


----------



## jaws (27 Novembre 2012)

quel video non significa niente, la calebrità, essere riconosciuti e fermati per strada è una cosa che fa piacere a tutti all'inizio ma poi dopo un po' stufa.
De Sciglio è ancora nella fase "che figata mi riconoscono per strada", Muntari è invece nella fase "che palle mi fermano sempre per strada voglio un po' di privacy"


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Novembre 2012)

Beh, su De Sciglio non ci sono dubbi. Lo stesso Sacchi, che lo conosce dalle giovanili dell'Italia, la sera di Anderlecht-Milan ha detto qualcosa del tipo: "Mattia ha grandi doti tecniche ed è un bravo ragazzo, per questo ha il futuro assicurato"

Muntari si commenta da solo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> quel video non significa niente, la calebrità, essere riconosciuti e fermati per strada è una cosa che fa piacere a tutti all'inizio ma poi dopo un po' stufa.
> De Sciglio è ancora nella fase "che figata mi riconoscono per strada", Muntari è invece nella fase "che palle mi fermano sempre per strada voglio un po' di privacy"


Non penso che fermarsi con 4 tifosi all'uscita da Milanello sia stressante. Cioè, De sciglio si è fermato 40secondi, non c'era una folla di 2mila persone...


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2012)

De Sciglio ha detto un mese fa che non aveva problemi coi tifosi perché tanto non lo riconosceva nessuno e poteva andare in giro tranquillo per la strada.XD Bé del resto ha un viso molto comunqe, nulla che lo faccia risaltare. Poi ha già la fidanzata quindi può pensare tranquillamente solo al calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Novembre 2012)

Il ragazzo sta migliorando in maniera spaventosa,cioe' 1 mese fa non aveva questa padronanza.L'altro ieri praticamente ha annientato Asamoah,ache aveva fatto a fetta qualsiasi avversario incontrato!


----------



## Graxx (27 Novembre 2012)

infatti...asamoah ridicolizzava qualsiasi avversario...de sciglio non gli ha fatto capire niente...grande mattia...


----------



## BB7 (27 Novembre 2012)

Non dimentichiamoci la grande palla che ha dato a Montolivo per l'azione del rigore.


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2012)

Muntari coi boxer di fuori


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2012)

Si stuferà anche De Sciglio degli autografi va là


Per ora si, gran bravo ragazzo però.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> infatti...asamoah ridicolizzava qualsiasi avversario...de sciglio non gli ha fatto capire niente...grande mattia...


Infatti, contro il Napoli fece le buche sulla sinistra.


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2012)

De sci e' timido si vede..elsha ad esempio e' piu a suo agio con l essere famosi.


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> De sci e' timido si vede..elsha ad esempio e' piu a suo agio con l essere famosi.



Stephan però ha esordito in serie A a 16 anni, fondamentalmente è da 3-4 anni che gioca nel calcio che conta.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Novembre 2012)

Comunque l'IMPORTANTE, è che abate stia lontano. Non vorrei che Allegri lo rimettesse titolare, sarebbe da cacciare seduta istante


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque l'IMPORTANTE, è che abate stia lontano. Non vorrei che Allegri lo rimettesse titolare, sarebbe da cacciare seduta istante



Avverrà avverà, tranquillo


----------



## Facciosnaooo (1 Dicembre 2012)

Voglio Mattia capitano!!!


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo non faccia la fine di santon!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2012)

bravo anche ieri


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2012)

de sica ha scritto:


> Speriamo non faccia la fine di santon!!



Mi pare che la testa sia ben differente, pure la fragilità fisica lo è.


----------



## Graxx (1 Dicembre 2012)

voglio vedere proprio brandelli a chi convoca e chi mette titolare in nazionale...


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> voglio vedere proprio brandelli a chi convoca e chi mette titolare in nazionale...



Cerchiamo di non correre troppo. Se De Sciglio non è titolare della nazionale non mi stupisco. Non bisogna spacciare i giocatori già per grandi prima del tempo, ha appena cominciato nel calcio che conta, tempo al tempo.


----------



## jaws (2 Dicembre 2012)

Titolare magari no, però lo deve convocare su questo non ci piove


----------



## 2515 (2 Dicembre 2012)

De Sciglio ha un anno per guadagnarsi il posto in nazionale. Terzini destri italiani più forti di lui ce ne sono? Maggio e Abate che erano agli europei in quel ruolo non sono migliori di lui. Maggio quest'anno è osceno e non è comunque un terzino, è un centrocampista esterno, infatti è stato sorpassato da Abate e quest'ultimo lo conosciamo bene. Può fare un anno da protagonista, le possibilità e la testa le ha. Vedere l'italia al mondiale con due 92 del milan in campo sarebbe una bella soddisfazione.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Titolare magari no, però lo deve convocare su questo non ci piove



Non dico che non meriterebbe la convocazione, sta facendo bene. Però dico solo che forse l'under 21 può ancora essere il suo posto, dove può giocare e fare esperienza. Inutile correre. In fondo è un giocatore da 13 presenze in serie A. Mica è Maldini che se non è titolare a 18 anni in nazionale maggiore si grida allo scandalo.


----------



## Francy (2 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non dico che non meriterebbe la convocazione, sta facendo bene. Però dico solo che forse l'under 21 può ancora essere il suo posto, dove può giocare e fare esperienza. Inutile correre. In fondo è un giocatore da 13 presenze in serie A. Mica è Maldini che se non è titolare a 18 anni in nazionale maggiore si grida allo scandalo.



Concordo. Poi che c'entra, a mio parere se non sta bene uno fra Abate e Maggio la convocazione gliela darei. Però non bisogna mai correre. Anche se ultimamente sta mostrando miglioramenti costanti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Dicembre 2012)

concordo con voi, se lo chiama va bene, altrimenti pazienza


----------



## Hammer (2 Dicembre 2012)

Meglio se non lo chiama.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Dicembre 2012)

la meriterebbe più che altro perché a destra c'è il vuoto totale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2012)

Dai ragazzi i terzini destri nostrani sono imbarazzanti, deve giocare Mattia


----------



## jaws (2 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non dico che non meriterebbe la convocazione, sta facendo bene. Però dico solo che forse l'under 21 può ancora essere il suo posto, dove può giocare e fare esperienza. Inutile correre. In fondo è un giocatore da 13 presenze in serie A. Mica è Maldini che se non è titolare a 18 anni in nazionale maggiore si grida allo scandalo.



Ma allora chi convocare?
All'europeo c'erano Maggio e Abate. Se De Sciglio ruba il posto ad Abate quest'ultimo non è più convocabile.
Quindi chi?


----------



## sheva90 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Fa dei Cross ottimi, molto meglio di Abate & Co.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Dicembre 2012)

L'attuale titolare della nazionale è Abate.Detto ciò,meriterebbe di esserlo De Sciglio.


----------



## Doctore (2 Dicembre 2012)

calmi ragazzi lasciamolo fare la sua gavetta in modo da evitare un altro caso ''santon''


----------



## 2515 (2 Dicembre 2012)

De Sci se riesce ad arrivare sul fondo per me fa il definitivo salto.


----------



## honestsimula (2 Dicembre 2012)

boh non mi convince mi ricorda un po' antonini...


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Io non capisco mai perchè la maggior parte dei tifosi debba eleggere un calciatore già come un campione, come un grande calciatore. Ma un minimo di equilibrio nel giudare le cose no? 

Ricordo bene il parere su Abate della maggior parte della gente fino a 2 anni fa, il miglior terzino italiano, gente che per fase difensiva lo preferiva a Dani Alves piuttosto dei bei commenti che si sentivano su Santon o dell'Antonini con Leonardo che tutti volevano titolare in nazionale.

De Sciglio sta facendo bene, ma ne deve fare ancora di strada per esser un grande calciatore ragazzi miei. Credete possa far parte della nazionale maggiore? Ok, ci può sicuramente stare. Ma se non ci va e invece gioca titolare nell'under 21 non me la sento di gridare allo scandalo.


----------



## Francy (2 Dicembre 2012)

Sostanzialmente concordo con Jino. Soprattutto per un motivo. Ciò che caratterizza un Campione o, comunque, un ottimo giocatore da un "miracolato" o da uno solamente buono è la continuità di rendimento. Devi giocare bene per lunga parte della stagione e per più stagioni per essere considerato tale. Per questo era una bestemmia considerare Barzagli al pari di Thiago Silva l'anno passato, per questo c'è da stare calmi con De Sciglio. Secondo me in futuro può diventare almeno un ottimo giocatore da terzino destro, ma per adesso deve essere protetto e giocare il più possibile con noi. Certo, la penuria che abbiamo a destra in nazionale è invitante in questo senso, ma lo convocherei solo se almeno uno fra Abate e Maggio è indisponibile, per adesso. Cassani non lo conto quasi più, sembra sparito.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Esatto Francy, è il fare bene con continuità che ti fa essere un giocatore veramente forte. L'Abate dello scudetto è stato un grande giocatore, cosi come Antonini con Leonardo fu per rendimento probabilmente il terzino sinistro migliore in Italia. Ma non è una rondine che fa primavera.

De Sciglio ha grandi capacità ma in molte cose deve crescere ancora parecchio, ho grande fiducia in lui, ma sopratutto per il futuro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Dicembre 2012)

Però ragazzi,bisogna anche considerare che Prandelli ha detto chiaramente che vuole puntare sui giovani.
E onestamente,sulla fascia destra in Italia non c'è nessuno. Tolti Maggio e Abate,che comunque sono abbastanza mediocre (il primo non è più quello di una volta perché inizia a sentire il peso dell'età,il secondo sembra un miracolato che ha fatto la stagione della vita nell'anno dello Scudetto).

Ragion per cui ci può stare che uno come De Sciglio -se Prandelli vuole schierare la difesa a 4- venga convocato. Il che non significa che è il nuovo Zambrotta,ma semplicemente che a destra obbiettivamente non c'è una grande scelta. In effetti non mi pare che ci siano squadre in grado di offrire dei forti terzini destri italiani.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> boh non mi convince mi ricorda un po' antonini...



Antonini la tecnica che ha Mattia non l'acquistera' manco a 70 anni!


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Dicembre 2012)

De Sciglio sa crossare. Ha personalità nel proporsi e ha anche buona tecnica. Migliorerà sicuramente e potrà diventare un signor terzino. 

Antonini nel Milan non ci può giocare, Desci si.


----------



## honestsimula (3 Dicembre 2012)

speriamo che sia come dite voi, ma a me non sembra abbia fatto tutti sti gran traversoni


----------



## 2515 (3 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> speriamo che sia come dite voi, ma a me non sembra abbia fatto tutti sti gran traversoni



quando in attacco abbiamo nani o boateng che non sa manco saltare senza atterrare di faccia cosa ti aspetti? De Sciglio ha già fatto due assist (abate di solito li fa in un anno se gli va bene), il problema è che spesso si ritrova a farli dalla trequarti. Quando arriva sul fondo è un pericolo pubblico per gli avversari, quando arriverà sul fondo con continuità ne vedremo delle belle. Ha già cominciato bene proponendosi tanto in avanti.


----------



## honestsimula (3 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> quando in attacco abbiamo nani o boateng che non sa manco saltare senza atterrare di faccia cosa ti aspetti? De Sciglio ha già fatto due assist (abate di solito li fa in un anno se gli va bene), il problema è che spesso si ritrova a farli dalla trequarti. Quando arriva sul fondo è un pericolo pubblico per gli avversari, quando arriverà sul fondo con continuità ne vedremo delle belle. Ha già cominciato bene proponendosi tanto in avanti.



scusa ma non me li ricordo sti 2 assist in quali partite li ha fatti?
boateng e' un caso a parte quando crossava ibra segnava in tutti i modi


----------



## 2515 (3 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> scusa ma non me li ricordo sti 2 assist in quali partite li ha fatti?
> boateng e' un caso a parte quando crossava ibra segnava in tutti i modi



Napoli e Anderlecht al Faraone.


----------



## honestsimula (3 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Napoli e Anderlecht al Faraone.



Mmm vero pero' st'anno anche abate ha fatto gli assist che di solito fa in tutto l'anno, e' cambiato un po' l'assetto tattico meno lanci lunghi e piu' gioco sugli esterni.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Beh Abate ha fatto 2 assist,pero non proprio dei cross,ma bensi' delle percussioni in area.Mattia gia' ora da molte piu' garanzie di Ignazio,che tecnicamente è da lega pro!


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Dicembre 2012)

Abate non sa crossare, dai su.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Bah io darei ragione ad honestsimula... cioé sicuro sono strano io, però mi sembra un pò mediocre. Il problema é che gli manca la reattività, il passo, lo scatto che hanno tutti i terzini. Peccato perchè tecnicamente era sensibilmente meglio di Abate, però non salta mai l'uomo. Se fosse un pò più rapido...Purtroppo non ci puoi neanche lavorare sopra.


----------



## jaws (4 Dicembre 2012)

Addirittura mediocre? Cioè neanche sufficiente?
Poi sul fatto che non salta mai l'uomo guarda l'inizio di questo video...


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ahahah sto leggendo commenti deliranti, ma le vedete le partire?

Ah e per la cronaca De Sciglio è il terzo giocatore più veloce della squadra nel breve.


----------



## BB7 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Abate tecnicamente superiore a Desciglio? LOL ma guardiamo le stesse partite?


----------



## 2515 (4 Dicembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bah io darei ragione ad honestsimula... cioé sicuro sono strano io, però mi sembra un pò mediocre. Il problema é che gli manca la reattività, il passo, lo scatto che hanno tutti i terzini. Peccato perchè tecnicamente era sensibilmente meglio di Abate, però non salta mai l'uomo. Se fosse un pò più rapido...Purtroppo non ci puoi neanche lavorare sopra.



lo scatto e la progressione ce le ha ma visto che nessuno se lo **** quando parte nello spazio deve sempre dribblare da fermo, e là devi avere un accelerazione della madonna per riuscirci a scartare da fermo, manco el shaarawy ce la fa. La reattività? Il passo? Ogni volta, poche, che viene saltato torna davanti all'uomo o gli ruba il pallone da dietro. Poi non salta l'uomo? Chiedilo ad Asamoah e Pirlo. De Sciglio va servito sulla corsa, non da fermo perché non è un attaccante fantasista.


----------



## Francy (4 Dicembre 2012)

Purtroppo è la squadra che, spesso, latita. Nel senso che ci manca qualità, quindi siamo fermi, non andiamo mai in velocità, e amche se lo facessimo, visto che molti centrocampisti tengono troppo la palla fra i piedi per più di un motivo, ne ricaveremmo solo di allungare la squadra. Lo scatto di De Sciglio lo si vedrebbe se lo servissimo rapido nello spazio, come dice qualcuno, con ripartenze veloci. In passato era parso anche a me che mancasse un pò di ritmo gara, ma è soprattutto il salto Primavera Professionisti a necessitare di un periodo di adattamento, giá ultimamente mi è parso più presente.


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bah io darei ragione ad honestsimula... cioé sicuro sono strano io, però mi sembra un pò mediocre. Il problema é che gli manca la reattività, il passo, lo scatto che hanno tutti i terzini. Peccato perchè tecnicamente era sensibilmente meglio di Abate, però non salta mai l'uomo. Se fosse un pò più rapido...Purtroppo non ci puoi neanche lavorare sopra.



Mah, secondo me hai un'idea totalmente sbagliata...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2012)

Non vorrei bestemmiare ma a tratti vedo Javier Zanetti


----------



## Francy (4 Dicembre 2012)

Per adesso lo vedo bene, a parte nei primi minuti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non vorrei bestemmiare ma a tratti vedo Javier Zanetti


Mavvà, a lui i capelli crescono, mica son quelli delle lego


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Vabbè evidentemente sono prevenuto. Quando riuscirà a farmi dire che é forte sarà pronto per essere un pilastro del Milan e della nazionale.

Ah, e non ho detto mica che é il male del calcio mondiale *e che é più scarso di Abate*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Dicembre 2012)

molto positivo anche oggi ormai e una certezza


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2012)

Stasera partita sotto tono, ma è naturale, non ha ancora la qualità per giocare bene ogni 3 giorni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2012)

Deve migliorare la tecnica nello stretto (ed è dura), perché non salta mai l'avversario

Fisicamente è già messo bene, e di testa anche meglio


----------



## 2515 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sempre raddoppiato nel finale quando dopo 70 minuti si sono decisi a dargli il pallone, nei primi 70 quando aveva il deserto nessuno lo serviva. Che poi sono dei pirla i compagni, si aspettano che lui salti due avversari partendo da fermo da solo! E' un terzino, non un fantasista, va servito in corsa!


----------



## alexandre (5 Dicembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Deve migliorare la tecnica nello stretto (ed è dura), perché non salta mai l'avversario
> 
> Fisicamente è già messo bene, e di testa anche meglio



questo sono i motivi per cui già da qualche tempo penso che con il passare degli anni diventerà un ottimo centrale. non ha la velocità ed il dribbling per arare la fascia (anche se stasera per mezzora ha fatto avanti e indietro senza mai fermarsi), mentre con il colpo di testa e la tecnica che si ritrova può diventare un ottimo regista difensivo. ovviamente mi aspetto che continui a migliorare in fase difensiva


----------



## 2515 (5 Dicembre 2012)

alexandre ha scritto:


> questo sono i motivi per cui già da qualche tempo penso che con il passare degli anni diventerà un ottimo centrale. non ha la velocità ed il dribbling per arare la fascia (anche se stasera per mezzora ha fatto avanti e indietro senza mai fermarsi), mentre con il colpo di testa e la tecnica che si ritrova può diventare un ottimo regista difensivo. ovviamente mi aspetto che continui a migliorare in fase difensiva



Non dici niente di nuovo, gli allenatori delle giovanili del milan hanno detto che De Sciglio sa fare anche il difensore centrale, ma che per una questione di stazza fisica non può giocare lì nei campionati di livello.


----------



## jaws (5 Dicembre 2012)

secondo me se fosse stato brasiliano sarebbe stato osannato da tutti


----------



## 2515 (6 Dicembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> secondo me se fosse stato brasiliano sarebbe stato osannato da tutti



Se El shaarawy giocasse in brasile sarebbe un dio insieme a neymar.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Dicembre 2012)

che cross che mette


----------



## 2515 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Clontatelo e giochiamo con due De Sciglio sulle fasce, nell'azione per Pazzini si è inventato da solo l'assist, tiene palla e la protegge dall'avversario, girandosi lo evita, serve El Shaarawy e si inserisce tra le linee per ricevere il passaggio, va sul fondo e col sinistro la mette da dio per pazzini. Io l'avevo detto che gli manca solo il fondo, se riesce ad arrivarci con più frequenza veramente è oro purissimo.


----------



## BB7 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Col sinistro fa quello che Abate non è riuscito a fare in tutta una vita col destro.


----------



## Albijol (9 Dicembre 2012)

Considerando campionato e CL, Mattia de Sciglio con TRE assist ha superato il record di Meldabate in una stagione, cioè DUE ASSIST


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2012)

A sinistra è leggermente più impacciato e si vede, ciò non toglie che sia una felice realtà.


----------



## Graxx (9 Dicembre 2012)

forse dico una caxxata enorme....ma con de sciglio abate a dx e costant de sciglio a sx non stiamo messi proprio male eh...sbaglio????


----------



## DannySa (9 Dicembre 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> forse dico una caxxata enorme....ma con de sciglio abate a dx e costant de sciglio a sx non stiamo messi proprio male eh...sbaglio????



Purtroppo ancora lo hanno clonato De Sciglio.. quindi..


----------



## Principe (9 Dicembre 2012)

In fase offensiva e' più forte di Maldini....sarà una sparata ma la penso così


----------



## Francy (9 Dicembre 2012)

Sta migliorando costantemente, se viene servito sulla corsa può essere micidiale, comunque deve ancora migliorare nell'uno contro uno e nello stretto, ma sto iniziando a pensare a qualcosa più di un ottimo giocatore in prospettiva. Ha avuto una crescita impressionante ultimamente.


----------



## Alex (9 Dicembre 2012)

anche di sinistro riesce a mettere cross veramente ottimi, deve giocare sempre


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> In fase offensiva e' più forte di Maldini....sarà una sparata ma la penso così



Dimmi che stai scherzando


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Dicembre 2012)

sono sempre stato molto scettico ma nelle ultime giornate mi ha letteralmente smentito!!spero solo che si mantenga su questi livelli!per il resto può solo migliorare...oggi nettamente il migliore e ha davvero un ottimo piede!


----------



## Frikez (9 Dicembre 2012)

Conoscendo Allegri se Constant rientra la prossima partita lo mette in panca.


----------



## Doctore (9 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Conoscendo Allegri se Constant rientra la prossima partita lo mette in panca.


non credo sia cosi folle.


----------



## Graxx (9 Dicembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ancora lo hanno clonato De Sciglio.. quindi..



è chiaro che intendessi 3 giocatori per 2 posti...

titolari abate e de sciglio
abate turno di riposo
de sciglio a dx costant a sx
turno di riposo a de sciglio
abate a dx costant a sx...


----------



## Prinz (9 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> In fase offensiva e' più forte di Maldini....sarà una sparata ma la penso così



Per cortesia, ma il Maldini terzino ve lo ricordate?


----------



## Albijol (9 Dicembre 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> è chiaro che intendessi 3 giocatori per 2 posti...
> 
> titolari abate e de sciglio
> abate turno di riposo
> ...



io farei invece
abate turno di riposo
abate turno di riposo
abate turno di riposo
abate turno di riposo....


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Per cortesia, ma il Maldini terzino ve lo ricordate?



Evidentemente, no. Senza offesa.


----------



## Graxx (9 Dicembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> io farei invece
> abate turno di riposo
> abate turno di riposo
> abate turno di riposo
> abate turno di riposo....



ahuahua...


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

De Sciglio è un grandissimo terzino, deve crescere e può diventare come Maldini, ma paragonarlo ora è una bestemmia


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2012)

Come Maldini no dai. Maldini era un fenomeno vero. Gente come lui nasce ogni 50 anni e per quanto stimi Desci non ha nulla a che vedere con Paolino.


----------



## 2515 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Non come Maldini per carità, ma De Sciglio lo ricorda perché come lui sa giocare in tutti i ruoli della difesa (sì, sa fare anche il centrale) ed è ambidestro. De Sciglio può superare Tassotti se continua così, e già questo lo piazzerebbe nella storia italiana.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come Maldini no dai. Maldini era un fenomeno vero. Gente come lui nasce ogni 50 anni e per quanto stimi Desci non ha nulla a che vedere con Paolino.



si infatti meglio non fare paragoni adesso...speriamo che continua così


----------



## Principe (9 Dicembre 2012)

Non ho detto che è' più forte di Maldini..... Ma leggere ?? Però la fase offensiva secondo me e' migliore in difesa Maldini era un mostro 10 spanne sopra a tutti i terzini dell'universo


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> In fase offensiva e' più forte di Maldini....sarà una sparata ma la penso così



Mado',sta cosa è stata scritta troppe volte,tipo che è l'erede di Paolo.Maldini è stato il piu' grande laterale sinistro della storia del calcio,insieme a Nilton Santos.Un marziano,extraterrestre,era disumano.Mattia puo' diventare un ottimo calciatore,ma non nominiamo il numero 3.E' pura blasfemia!


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2012)

Io ho letto benissimo e per me resta una bestemmia, Maldini era un mostro sui due lati del campo mica solo in difesa


----------



## 2515 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Quando si parla di Maldini si parla del miglior terzino sinistro della storia del calcio mondiale. De Sciglio può diventare un grandissimo terzino, soprattutto a destra e se continua così uno dei migliori della storia italiana. Ma quando si parla di Maldini si parla di uno che i giocatori a vederlo a momenti gli passavano il pallone e gli chiedevano scusa per essere entrati senza permesso nel suo giardino.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che palle ha dato a Robinho e a Pazzini? Fantastiche!


Scomodare Maldini però mi pare un pò esagerato adesso. Certamente per caratteristiche tecniche sono molto simili e De Sciglio ha un gran futuro dalla sua, però quando si parla di Maldini si parla di un mostro sacro di questo sport. Un pò di rispetto!


----------



## jaws (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ho esultato più per quel cross che per i gol


----------



## sheva90 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Continua così Mattia, il futuro e' lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2012)

ottimi i cross e la partita finalmente allegri ha capito che deve giocare titolare corre e sa crossare, finalmente uno che sa crossare dalal primavera l'abbiamo trovato


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;76657 ha scritto:


> ottimi i cross e la partita finalmente allegri ha capito che deve giocare titolare corre e sa crossare, finalmente uno che sa crossare dalal primavera l'abbiamo trovato



Bojan aggiorna la firma!


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che è' più forte di Maldini..... Ma leggere ?? Però la fase offensiva secondo me e' migliore in difesa Maldini era un mostro 10 spanne sopra a tutti i terzini dell'universo



Ma guarda che Maldini faceva una fase offensiva straordinaria, tanto quanto quella difensiva. Veramente io credo che tu parli cosi perchè non hai mai visto il Maldini terzino, forse l'hai solo visto nei suoi ultimi anni di carriera da centrale/laterale.


----------



## 2515 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Se tutto l'anno continua con questo rendimento e Prandelli vuole fare la difesa a quattro è un'eresia non convocarlo.


----------



## Francy (10 Dicembre 2012)

In continuo crescendo.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Lo dicevo che contro il Siena avrebbe giocato lui centrale, lo ha già fatto in passato, ho fiducia in lui.


----------



## 2515 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Vabè se domani fa una grande partita pure da centrale, prandelli molto difficilmente potrà non convocarlo. Vedremo se il paragone con maldini è stato esagerato o meno (non sull'abilità, per carità, ma sull'efficienza tattica)


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

De Sciglio ha cominciato la carriera da ala offensiva, è passato poi terzino e spesso ha fatto il centrale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo bene.

Di sicuro se dovesse sbagliare qualcosa non mi roderebbe come per un Mexes o compagnia. 

Vai Presidente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2013)

domani vediamo come se la cava da centrale


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Sto ragazzo fa tutto.Non so da dove sia uscito,ma dico che abbiamo avuto una gran botta di deretano.Anche i tifosi delle squadre avversaria apprezzano il ragazzo.


----------



## Hammer (5 Gennaio 2013)

Vedete di non vendere pure lui.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (5 Gennaio 2013)

Anche se farà male non potrò criticarlo. Avanti così e buona fortuna!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Gennaio 2013)

Sono sicuro farà una buona prestazione anche lì


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Gennaio 2013)

sono molto curioso di vederlo all'opera da centrale.E sono anche molto fiducioso,perchè da quel che gli ho visto fare finora secondo me puo' ricoprire anche questo ruolo egregiamente


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ho fiducia nel fatto che il Siena non abbia un attacco stratosferico. Ma De Sciglio centrale mi fa paura. In *marcatura* soprattutto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho fiducia nel fatto che il Siena non abbia un attacco stratosferico. Ma De Sciglio centrale mi fa paura. In *marcatura* soprattutto.


Ecco in marcatura è abbastanza "lurido", però se ci mette impegno, buona volontà, attenzione e fa tutto senza paura.. Per una partita col siena può bastare.

In serie A anche Caceres ha fatto qualche partita buona da centrale difensivo.


----------



## Bawert (5 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sto ragazzo fa tutto.Non so da dove sia uscito,ma dico che abbiamo avuto una gran botta di deretano.Anche i tifosi delle squadre avversaria apprezzano il ragazzo.



E' da quando ha 10 anni che é al Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> E' da quando ha 10 anni che é al Milan



Lo so,il "trovare" era un modo per indicare che è stato un caso,visto il vivaio scadente che ci ritroviamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2013)

io nel dubbio domani l'ho messo in tribuna al fantacalcio e questo sicuramente gli farà fare un'ottima partita


----------



## 2515 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Il marcatore dei due è Acerbi, De Sciglio deve fare l'altra parte del difensore, quello che imposta e che contrasta. Sicuramente avere i suoi piedi dietro è uno spreco, Pazzini sarà disperato, ma almeno potrà far girare palla con qualche bel lancio.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho fiducia nel fatto che il Siena non abbia un attacco stratosferico. Ma De Sciglio centrale mi fa paura. In *marcatura* soprattutto.



No tranquillo, il ragazzo se la cava pure li, è concentrato e si applica molto.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No tranquillo, il ragazzo se la cava pure li, è concentrato e si applica molto.



non sono preoccupato per l'impegno e l'applicazione, quanto per l'attitudine a difendere.
Loro hanno anche qualche saltatore... De Sciglio non lo è. Insomma, meno male che è il Siena. De Sci deve fare il terzino e crescere facendo quello.


----------



## sheva90 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Spero non faccia ******, ci tengo molto alla sua crescita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi sarà difficile per lui, se fa una prova da 6 è un fenomeno


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Spero non faccia ******, ci tengo molto alla sua crescita.


Una partita sbagliata può capitare a chiunque,non credo che la sua crescita verrebbe fermata da una prestazione no.
Io comunuque ho fiducia in lui.


----------



## Ale (6 Gennaio 2013)

oggi il troll lo mette centrale..


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2013)

Io dico che una partita da centrale gli servirà moltissimo come crescita personale.


----------



## peppe75 (6 Gennaio 2013)

difficile oggi per lui..speriamo bene...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2013)

Finora poche minacce.


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Acerbi lo lascia in mezzo ai due saltatori del siena e non poteva farci nulla. Sul gol di bojan eccellente nel rubare palla, zampino enorme.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Bravo Mattia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2013)

**** con De Sciglio dietro, **** con El Sha avanti, adesso ci serve **** per un centrocampista: Cristante ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Clonatelo


Voglio una difesa


DeSciglio DeSciglio DeSciglio DeSciglio​


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ottima prova anche da centrale. Nel calco, ad alti livelli, conta la testa. E Mattia ne ha tanta.. ma tanta: CAPOCCIONE! Vai così


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2013)

stasera ha sbagliato molti cross non mi e piaciuto molto stasera a differenza di altre volte


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Una delle poche note liete, fa sempre le cose semplici, ma le fa bene.


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ancora Abate titolare, come mai? É rotto De sciglio?


----------



## Francy (1 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ancora Abate titolare, come mai? É rotto De sciglio?



Dove lo hai visto?


----------



## tequilad (1 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ancora Abate titolare, come mai? É rotto De sciglio?



Si, è indisponibile


----------



## Francy (1 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Si, è indisponibile



Che ha?


----------



## rossovero (1 Febbraio 2013)

10 giorni fa mi pare fosse fuori per febbre, ora sinceramente non so


----------



## Francy (1 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi ha fatto lavoro personalizzato.


----------



## tequilad (1 Febbraio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> 10 giorni fa mi pare fosse fuori per febbre, ora sinceramente non so



Sta facendo lavoro differenziato da una settimana.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



rossovero ha scritto:


> 10 giorni fa mi pare fosse fuori per febbre, ora sinceramente non so



Sta facendo lavoro differenziato da una settimana.


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Pare che rientrerà fra un paio di giorni comunque, tutto a posto.


----------



## Frikez (2 Febbraio 2013)

Non è stato convocato da Mangia, vediamo se recupera dall'infortunio e va in nazionale.


----------



## runner (2 Febbraio 2013)

in nazionale non penso proprio......


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> in nazionale non penso proprio......



veramente su sky hanno detto che senza questo affaticamento, Prandelli intendeva convocarlo per l'amichevole, e con solo una quindicina di presenze da professionista.

Comunque la sua esclusione è solo precauzionale, la prossima partita torna al suo posto.


----------



## drama 84 (8 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

se non gioca domenica mi arrabbio assai!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2013)

drama 84 ha scritto:


>



ahahah


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Credo che non stia ancora bene, però sarebbe importante recuperarlo per il barcellona, quando è pressato Constant non spazza e rischia di mandare in porta gli avversari, col Barcellona seppur io lo adori non lo farei *mai* giocare.

Giocherei con Abate - De Sciglio


----------



## jaws (8 Febbraio 2013)

Io invece lo farei giocare solo perchè poi potrei poter raccontare che ho visto Constant fare un tunnel a Messi


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io invece lo farei giocare solo perchè poi potrei poter raccontare che ho visto Constant fare un tunnel a Messi



Tunnelboy


----------



## 2515 (9 Febbraio 2013)

De Sciglio a 10 anni scartato dall'inter.XD


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

oggi male a parte sul tiro che agazzi ha parato e poi mario se procurato il rigore, ma meglio lui invisibile che grazie a una sua azione è arrivato il rigore che abate che si vede in tutta la partita e non sa crossare niente di niente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Deve spingere di più. Una volta è andato avanti e abbiam segnato, dai!


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

A sinistra si trova maggiormente a disagio in fase di spinta. Comunque prestazione nella fase difensiva assolutamente sufficente.


----------



## BB7 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi male, ma comunque meglio di Ignstrazio. Bravo nel tiro che ha portato al rigore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

settimana prossima va messo subito a destra


----------



## jaws (10 Febbraio 2013)

è giovane e va difeso, ma oggi Abate ha giocato nettamente meglio di lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi delusione non ha fatto nulla di buono


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2013)

stasera male


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2013)

Desci ti prego,ci stai condannando a vedere Ebete in campo


----------



## Principe (15 Febbraio 2013)

Male molto male


----------



## 2515 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Non capisco le critiche, in fase offensiva è stato servito sempre quando era raddoppiato, quando era smarcatissimo invece non è mai stato servito. In fase difensiva ha fatto benissimo, ha intercettato una valanga di palloni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E poi mi ha fatto morire dal ridere quando Amauri si appoggia su di lui per subire fallo e lui invece di avanzare fa un passo indietro e lo fa cascare.XD


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri ha difeso bene, buona prestazione dunque.


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Solo col piede sinistro ha più tecnica di tutti gli altri nostri difensori messi insieme... deve solo migliorare fisicamente e fare esperienza per diventare importante.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

sta giocando fuori ruolo e sta facendo lo stesso il panico


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera ha fatto una partita esagerata, contro un avversario clamoroso come Guarin. Complimenti a Mattia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Che bel giocatore


----------



## Graxx (24 Febbraio 2013)

questo un paio d'anni e diventa immenso...con abate lui e costant finalmente abbiamo terzini di valore...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

che partita bravo desci


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Imbarazzante quanto è forte


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Illegali i suoi piedi..prima o poi prenderà a pugni sia balotelli sia pazzini, sto povero cristo che deve fare? Mettergli la palla sulla linea di porta e tirargli una pedata in **** per fargliela spingere dentro? Povero ragazzo..


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non è' capace a difendere si fa saltare troppo facilmente sofferto maledettamente e complice con mexes nek goal dell'Inter , strepitoso in attacco ma se giochi terzino devi migliorare in difesa


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non è' capace a difendere si fa saltare troppo facilmente sofferto maledettamente e complice con mexes nek goal dell'Inter , strepitoso in attacco ma se giochi terzino devi migliorare in difesa



ok si fa saltare una volta a centrocampo e colpevole cosa? Schelotto era di Mexes, mica suo! Lui non doveva nemmeno essere lì, la colpa sul gol sono di Mexes e Nocerino che guarda Nagatomo invece di pressarlo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Febbraio 2013)

deve giocare stabilmente a destra.
abate è in crescendo, ma questo è di tutt'altra pasta. merita la titolarità.


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ok si fa saltare una volta a centrocampo e colpevole cosa? Schelotto era di Mexes, mica suo! Lui non doveva nemmeno essere lì, la colpa sul gol sono di Mexes e Nocerino che guarda Nagatomo invece di pressarlo.



Mi spieghi perché era di mexes? Schelotto giocava ala destra se la marcatura e' a uomo e' di de sciglio , non ti sto contestando analizzo....


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Se fosse più prestante fisicamente sarebbe top 5 al Mondo.


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi perché era di mexes? Schelotto giocava ala destra se la marcatura e' a uomo e' di de sciglio , non ti sto contestando analizzo....



Schelotto era in mezzo, de sciglio marcava l'uomo a lui vicino, o secondo te mexes doveva marcare quello a 6 metri da lui invece di quello un metro dietro?


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Schelotto era in mezzo, de sciglio marcava l'uomo a lui vicino, o secondo te mexes doveva marcare quello a 6 metri da lui invece di quello un metro dietro?



Sono parzialmente d'accordo secondo me mexes buca la palla e sbaglia ma de sciglio doveva cmq marcare schelotto che è' il suo uomo . Opinioni per me e' così


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2013)

Grande partita. Ma mi è piaciuto più in fase offensiva che difensiva, dove ha fatto benissimo, ma deve avere più "presenza". Ovvio che tra uno-due anni sarà bravo anche in questo.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Febbraio 2013)

a me non è piaciuto molto tatticamente. ha concesso troppo


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2013)

Questa sera ha fatto bene, nel secondo tempo essendo calato tutto il centrocampo ha dovuto rimanere più accorto dietro, prova importante senza scordare la sua età.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se fosse più prestante fisicamente sarebbe top 5 al Mondo.



Peccato che le capacità organiche, anche volendo, non presentano margini di miglioramento.
Se avesse la velocità di Abate...


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma guardate che De Sciglio fisicamente non è male dai, ha 20 anni e crescerà ancora indubbiamente. Gente con limiti fisici è tutt'altra, Nagatomo per dire che ha un palese handicap nell'altezza. Non certo De Sciglio.


----------



## 2515 (25 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a me non è piaciuto molto tatticamente. ha concesso troppo



Non ha mai attaccato così tanto in una partita, ovvio che lasci qualcosa indietro, specie se non lo servono e regalano palla agli avversari. Di solito bada più alla difesa, oggi c'erano spazi dove colpire. Nel secondo tempo avrebbe giocato benissimo se fossimo andati a riposo in vantaggio con 2 o 3 gol, dove avrebbe dovuto solo difendere, il suo mestiere.


----------



## Tobi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non scherziamo. Ha giocato benissimo mettendo palloni perfetti in mezzo, poi in tutta la.partita.l hanno salts 1 sola.volta.mica 15. Lui e costant devono essere inamovibili, abate e fisicamente straripante ma ogni palla sui piedi di ignazio è una opportunita buttata o sul lato opposto del campo o ribattuta dal.difensore. signori abate è veloce di gambe ma molto lento nei tempi di reattività, cioe quando abate riesce quelle pochiss8me.volte.a.saltare.l uomo in velocita portandosi la.palla avanti sulla destra, anche se il difensore è mezzometro dietro lui, per innescare il cross ci mette invece che 1 secondo, lui ne impiega 2.e.quel secondo di ritardo porta all intercetto del.difensore avversario. Sia chiaro è un alternativa.molto valida nel turn over e non andrei ma.a.cederlo per 4 spicci ma per una cifra proporzionale ai costi di questo mercato, tipo 15 milioni non ci penserei 2 volte ad impacchettarlo


----------



## tequilad (25 Febbraio 2013)

E' un grande.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi per un terzino venir puntato sistematicamente sul piede debole non dev'essere facile eh, Guarin lo mandava in crisi ma quasi sempre è riuscito a rendergli la vita difficile, infatti di bei palloni non ne sono arrivati tanti dal colombiano.


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Bravo bravo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Gara di grande qualità. Bravo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gara di grande qualità. Bravo.



ormai è una realtà,non stupisce piu' di tanto questo suo rendimento


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

Clonatelo subito! Offensivamente cresciuto parecchio, e sulla fascia del piede "debole". Un muro in difesa, non ha fatto passare nessuno sulla fascia.


----------



## Alex (2 Marzo 2013)

grande mattia


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Prendetemi per pazzo ma è il terzino under 20 piu forte in circolazione. E' capace sia di giocare a destra che a sinistra una cosa imbarazzantemente straordinaria...


----------



## morokan (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo ma è il terzino under 20 piu forte in circolazione. E' capace sia di giocare a destra che a sinistra una cosa imbarazzantemente straordinaria...


aggiungo che questo se lo metti centrale, in breve tempo diventa anche li, migliore di quelli che abbiamo attualmente in rosa!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

La nostra futura bandiera. È un predestinato.


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

Stasera ha giocato bene, più che per la precisione nei cross per come ha percorso la fascia e ha duettato con El per tutta la partita, stavolta non s'è limitato a crossarla 20 metri dietro di dove dovrebbe ma è andato sul fondo, ha puntano l'uomo e si è sovrapposto sempre molto bene.
Dietro non ha corso particolari rischi però è assodato che sia un gran talento da crescere con calma.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Grandissima partita anche oggi, tra i migliori in campo senza alcun dubbio. Deve continuare così!


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Stasera ha giocato bene, più che per la precisione nei cross per come ha percorso la fascia e ha duettato con El per tutta la partita, stavolta non s'è limitato a crossarla 20 metri dietro di dove dovrebbe ma è andato sul fondo, ha puntano l'uomo e si è sovrapposto sempre molto bene.
> Dietro non ha corso particolari rischi però è assodato che sia un gran talento da crescere con calma.



veramente prima dell'espulsione ha intercettato e stroncato sul nascere le azioni sulla sua zona impedendo persino all'avversario di girarsi, una volta è stato puntato e ha steso l'avversario. Poi si è visto che quando è in falcata la velocità non gli manca per niente, anche nei cross è stato bravo, ha messo due palloni molto interessanti.

Ora vorrei fare una domanda, un terzino della sua età o meno per completezza esiste in assoluto attualmente? Perché De Sciglio aveva solo 2 difetti per il ruolo che fa, cioé la tendenza a crossare più dalla trequarti cercando molto meno il fondo e la tendenza ad attaccare poco, ma entrambi mi sembra che li abbia risolti e in pochissimo tempo.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Marzo 2013)

vabbè raga, qua siamo a livelli impressionanti.
lo adoro.


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> veramente prima dell'espulsione ha intercettato e stroncato sul nascere le azioni sulla sua zona impedendo persino all'avversario di girarsi, una volta è stato puntato e ha steso l'avversario. Poi si è visto che quando è in falcata la velocità non gli manca per niente, anche nei cross è stato bravo, ha messo due palloni molto interessanti.
> 
> Ora vorrei fare una domanda, un terzino della sua età o meno per completezza esiste in assoluto attualmente? Perché De Sciglio aveva solo 2 difetti per il ruolo che fa, cioé la tendenza a crossare più dalla trequarti cercando molto meno il fondo e la tendenza ad attaccare poco, ma entrambi mi sembra che li abbia risolti e in pochissimo tempo.



E' quello che ho spiegato prima, De Sciglio dall'alto della sua giovine età ha sempre avuto questo fatto di essere un po' timido in avanti, non superava mai la trequarti e faceva solo cross a rientrare, per me deve giocare come stasera, rendersi utile in più modi, sfruttare la sua duttilità per aiutare la squadra, in difesa è sempre stato molto attento, da quando giocò il suo primo derby, alla partita contro la Juve, di strada ne ha fatta e con calma potrà diventare un signor terzino a tutti gli effetti, in avanti invece ha tutte le qualità per spingersi oltre, sia nel derby che stasera lo ha fatto e ha messo dentro diversi cross interessanti, crossando più avanti è normale che arrivino più pericoli.
In assoluto in Serie A un terzino così giovane che gioca a questi livelli, italiano, con questo potenziale non c'è, nemmeno la metà di lui; basti pensare alle big, non vedo nessun terzino italiano che possa essergli simile in tutto e per tutto e sfondare in quel ruolo in Italia è pressoché roba per pochi eletti.


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

Nella mediocrità italiana attuale si stupiscono se lo paragonano a maldini. Ovvio che il capitano 2.0 era un pianeta a sé, ma ovvio che per la sua duttilità tattica l'unico rossonero con una simile continuità di rendimento in tutti i ruoli di difesa è lui. Per me può tranquillamente superare tassotti che, a quanto mi ha detto mio padre, a parità di età era ben meno tecnico di de sciglio e dovette lavorare parecchio per affinare il suo piede.


----------



## honestsimula (3 Marzo 2013)

giocatore vero


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

non so come definirlo...con la testa che ha questo diventa un fuoriclasse assoluto...


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Da quanti anni non usciva dal nostro vivaio un giocatore del genere? Chapeau.


----------



## prd7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Da quanti anni non usciva dal nostro vivaio un giocatore del genere? Chapeau.



E il bello è che è uscito dal nulla. Nessuno ne parlava mia. Spettacolare.


----------



## peppe75 (3 Marzo 2013)

che cross che mette........e poi spinge con una personalità incredibile....vi faccio vedere che segnerà anche tanto rispetto ad un classico terzino....un pò alla maicon!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Da quanti anni non usciva dal nostro vivaio un giocatore del genere? Chapeau.


.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Da quanti anni non usciva dal nostro vivaio un giocatore del genere? Chapeau.



Dai tempi di Albertini che non usciva un giocatore così forte. SI parla di fine anni ottanta


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia! MAMMA MIA!


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Marzo 2013)

Incredibile. E' un qualcosa di estasiante vederlo giocare. Fascia sinistra o destra, cross con piede destro o opposto non fanno alcuna differenza (sui cross qualcuno dovrebbe specchiarsi ).

Anni ed anni cercando un terzino sinistro con i cosiddetti e finalmente, anche aldilà di ogni più rosea aspettativa, lo abbiamo trovato. Mi vien quasi da piangere. Magnifico.


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2013)

direi che sulla fascia sinistra siamo apposto,ieri sera e' stato veramente devastante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Incredibile. E' un qualcosa di estasiante vederlo giocare. Fascia sinistra o destra, cross con piede destro o opposto non fanno alcuna differenza (sui cross qualcuno dovrebbe specchiarsi ).
> 
> *Anni ed anni cercando un terzino sinistro con i cosiddetti e finalmente, anche aldilà di ogni più rosea aspettativa, lo abbiamo trovato*. Mi vien quasi da piangere. Magnifico.


Dove poi, in casa...


----------



## sion (3 Marzo 2013)

bastava guardarsi in casa per trovare il terzino del futuro,pazzesco.

fortissimo in tutto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Guardate, se mantiene le aspettative qui tra un anno o due ci ritroviamo il migliore terzino al mondo.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Marzo 2013)

a destra è anche più forte


----------



## Jaqen (3 Marzo 2013)

Stanno aspettando che faccia il definitivo salto di qualità per salutare Abate. Ignazio ci può servire ancora... A destra con Niang si creerebbe qualcosa di impressionante.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Marzo 2013)

a destra può dare molto di più.
a sinistra è costretto a rientrare sul destro per effettuare il cross, e questo gli fa perdere secondi preziosi.


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

E' il nostro futuro, ci credo molto possa essere il nostro simbolo e la nostra bandiera.


----------



## prd7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Con Constant e lui abbiamo 2 signori terzini. Pazzesco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Marzo 2013)

Com'è cresciuto mamma mia, davvero impressionante


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2013)

altro che mandare in serie B a maturare


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2013)

Spaventoso.


----------



## robs91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Nelle ultime due partite mi ha sorpreso molto.Davvero bravo.


----------



## runner (9 Marzo 2013)

ieri sera grande carattere e tecnica!!

devo dire che mi stupisce tutte le volte sempre di più.....


----------



## prd7 (9 Marzo 2013)

Ieri male, deve migliorare fuori casa secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2013)

Male ? Ha sbagliato si e no 3 palloni su 3000


----------



## prd7 (9 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Male ? Ha sbagliato si e no 3 palloni su 3000



A me non è piaciuto...


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Marzo 2013)

Al Camp Nou sarà in panca


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2013)

Gioca come un trentenne. Pazzesco.


----------



## morokan (9 Marzo 2013)

se continua così, dei terzini visti al milan, dagli anni 70 in poi, solo maldini e tassotti sono lontani, ma non per questo irraggiungibili, gli altri li ha già presi tutti!! al primo anno!!


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)

ieri aveva 2 clienti non da poco e ha spinto di meno, senza sbagliare comunque nulla. Bravissimo!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Per me è il terzino under 21 piu forte al mondo. Costant va fuori entra abbata e lui viene spostato a sinistra senza problemi. Uno di 20 anni che sa interpretare il ruolo di terzino sinistro e quello destro nello stesso modo è semplicemente pazzesco.


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

morokan ha scritto:


> se continua così, dei terzini visti al milan, dagli anni 70 in poi, solo maldini e tassotti sono lontani, ma non per questo irraggiungibili, gli altri li ha già presi tutti!! al primo anno!!



Maldini probabilmente irraggiungibile, anche se continuando così chissà.. Ma equivale a scalare l'everest cercare di raggiungere il grandissimo numero 3, gli ci vorrebbe un'intera carriera da noi e sempre ad alti livelli, migliorando sempre.
Tassotti è abbordabile, molto più di quanto se ne dica, di certo è stato uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo, ma Tassotti alla sua età non era affatto così tecnico, infatti dovette allenarsi parecchio con la palla per perfezionarsi nei cross a dovere.

De Sciglio per me non raggiungerà Maldini ma può superare Tassotti e prendersi il suo posto nello schieramento difensivo storico del Milan. Maldini in fondo è stato il miglior terzino sinistro del mondo, Mattia può puntare a diventare il destro.

Ma uno che esordisce nel derby nella zona del suo piede "debole" e fa sclerare Zanetti che potrebbe essere suo padre e che ha esperienza anni luce superiore alla sua promette obbligatoriamente non bene, ma di più.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Gioca come un trentenne. Pazzesco.



E dopo poco più di 20 presenze da professionista Prandelli lo voleva pure convocare in nazionale se non avesse avuto l'affaticamento.. Questo al mondiale sarà titolare, per me non ci piove.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

impressionante davvero,nella penuria generale nel mondo di terzini validi lui è sicuramente in una top 15


----------



## Tobi (11 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia che giocatore che ci siamo ritrovati, e piu gioca e piu migliora.. lo adoro


----------



## 2515 (17 Marzo 2013)

Stasera dovrebbe ricevere la convocazione ufficiale in nazionale maggiore, mostruoso.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Stasera dovrebbe ricevere la convocazione ufficiale in nazionale maggiore, mostruoso.



Se lo merita, anche se non dovesse esordire trovarsi a 20 anni in nazionale maggiore significa tantissimo.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Gli farà bene per il morale, vai Mattia


----------



## Tobi (17 Marzo 2013)

Veterano a 20 anni


----------



## Hammer (17 Marzo 2013)

Benissimo. Avanti così Mattia


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2013)

Che primo tempo ragazzi,questo deve essere titolare SEMPRE,sia nel Milan che in Nazionale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Più gioca più diventa forte!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ehhhhh, ma non è Alaba... ROTFL. Questo nel giro di un paio d'anni può diventare il terzino più forte al mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

il migliore in campo dopo Balotelli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2013)

Maturità esagerata per l'età

Ha avuto 5 minuti di black-out e basta, ma davvero è un giocatore bellissimo


----------



## Canonista (17 Marzo 2013)

Straordinario il giovincello!

Dicono sia anche più veloce di Abate senza palla negli allenamenti


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Uno dei migliori in campo oggi, DS titolare per tuta la sua carriera in Nazionale maggiore


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Marzo 2013)

Ed in teoria sarebbe un terzino DESTRO. Però vabbè, quando hai due mostri sacri come Abate e Constant ci sta che lo sposti o gli fai fare panchina con il Barcelona...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Marzo 2013)

deve giocare a destra.
a sinistra sta facendo benissimo, ma nel suo ruolo naturale può divenire tranquillamente il più forte del mondo.


----------



## 2515 (17 Marzo 2013)

Per continuità di rendimento credo che sia primo per distacco in tutta la rosa del milan, avrà quasi toppato una sola partita da quando è professionista. Né montolivo né El Shaarawy hanno la sua continuità. Per me questo può diventare il nostro capitano fra qualche anno, la maturità che dimostra è sconcertante.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> in nazionale non penso proprio......



Dicevi? Se non si fosse infortunato a fine gennaio, Prandelli l'avrebbe sicuramente chiamato per l'amichevole con l'Olanda.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

è arrivata la chiamata in Nazionale...visto la scarsità dei difensori, può partire pure titolare...però non credo che sarà così


----------



## 2515 (17 Marzo 2013)

e tutto senza aver fatto un anno di carriera professionistica.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> deve giocare a destra.
> a sinistra sta facendo benissimo, ma nel suo ruolo naturale può divenire tranquillamente il più forte del mondo.



DS deve essere titolare a sinistra, è molto più forte che Constant. Lui a sinistra, Abate a destra, è perfetto per le fasce.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Marzo 2013)

abate sta facendo bene ultimamente...mattia è forte ovunque...all inizio lo vedevo bene a dx ma ora con abate in forma preferisco loro due come terzini titolari.Cmq credo che dobbiamo far fuori antonini e prendere un forte terzino sx....costant riserva con abate e de sciglio sempre a dx.Anch io credo possa diventare un fenomeno nel suo ruolo naturale...certo non gli giova cambiare fascia ogni domenica....serve un terzino sx


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dicevi? Se non si fosse infortunato a fine gennaio, Prandelli l'avrebbe sicuramente chiamato per l'amichevole con l'Olanda.



guarda che il mio commento (un po' datato) era riferito al fatto che era infortunato e non volevo che forzasse i tempi per andare a giocare in nazionale.....(fail)

tutto qui

il fatto che Desciglio si meriti la nazionale penso sia scontato


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Marzo 2013)

Se prandelli giudicasse a seconda del rendimento dei giocatori nell'ultimo periodo abate e de sciglio partirebbero titolari. Ma dubito sia cosi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Marzo 2013)

Ma Prandelli meno giocatori nostri chiama, meglio è.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Prandelli meno giocatori nostri chiama, meglio è.


.


----------



## 2515 (18 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Prandelli meno giocatori nostri chiama, meglio è.



francamente non credo proprio.
El Shaarawy Balotelli e Montolivo ogni volta che vanno in Nazionale tornano carichi il doppio di prima, per loro l'azzurro è come l'ossigeno.


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

Andare in nazionale è un ulteriore modo per crescere in tutti i sensi, per qualunque calciatore. Se i miei calciatori giocano in nazionale non posso che esserne felice.


----------



## Marilson (18 Marzo 2013)

un predestinato, straordinario essercelo ritrovati in casa


----------



## Dexter (18 Marzo 2013)

in seria A a sinistra preferisco constant,perchè ti salta l'uomo. a destra lo vedrei bene invece,con abate in tribuna a meditare sul fatto che in tanti anni di professionismo non ha ancora capito come si mette il piede per crossare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Marzo 2013)

A mio avviso si trova meglio a sinistra, sa rientrare e anche crossare col sinistro, inoltre può mettere il corpo per proteggere la palla e averla sul destro.


----------



## Gnagnazio (18 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> in seria A a sinistra preferisco constant,perchè ti salta l'uomo. a destra lo vedrei bene invece,con abate in tribuna a meditare sul fatto che in tanti anni di professionismo non ha ancora capito come si mette il piede per crossare.



Constant non saltà l'uomo ma è lui che si fa saltare. Credo che per Constant, ormai la festa è finità. Non tornerà mai titolare al Milan. Ha fatto solo illuzione finora. Ma sia contro il Genoa che contro il Barcellona ha mostrato il suo vero livello.

DeSciglio deve sempre essere titolare sulla sinistra.


----------



## Milanscout (18 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> *Constant non saltà l'uomo ma è lui che si fa saltare.* Credo che per Constant, ormai la festa è finità. Non tornerà mai titolare al Milan. Ha fatto solo illuzione finora. Ma sia contro il Genoa che contro il Barcellona ha mostrato il suo vero livello.
> 
> DeSciglio deve sempre essere titolare sulla sinistra.


Se il Ras della fossa ti avesse letto non ti troveresti più in questo mondo 
Secondo me Galliani ci ha preso dicendo che DS come Maldini gioca meglio a sinistra e che gli manca solo un la muscolatura per emularne completamente le prestazioni ( o almeno provarci )


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Andare in nazionale è un ulteriore modo per crescere in tutti i sensi, per qualunque calciatore. Se i miei calciatori giocano in nazionale non posso che esserne felice.



Concordo, ma solo finchè si tratta di nazionali europee, fuori fanno solo danni, per via di viaggi e allenamenti fatti un po' così


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma solo finchè si tratta di nazionali europee, fuori fanno solo danni, per via di viaggi e allenamenti fatti un po' così



I sudamericani infatti tornano sempre male dalle nazionali. C'è troppo uno sbalzo in tutti i sensi, è normale. Fosse per me dopo le soste delle nazionali non giocherebbe nessun extra europeo.


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda che il mio commento (un po' datato) era riferito al fatto che era infortunato e non volevo che forzasse i tempi per andare a giocare in nazionale.....(fail)
> 
> tutto qui
> 
> il fatto che Desciglio si meriti la nazionale penso sia scontato







Jino ha scritto:


> Andare in nazionale è un ulteriore modo per crescere in tutti i sensi, per qualunque calciatore. Se i miei calciatori giocano in nazionale non posso che esserne felice.



 soprattutto per i giovani come il Faraone o De Sciglio, che in questo modo possono fare esperienza a livello europeo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A mio avviso si trova meglio a sinistra, sa rientrare e anche crossare col sinistro, inoltre può mettere il corpo per proteggere la palla e averla sul destro.



non sono l'unico ad averlo notato allora invece ci sono molti che sotengono il contrario, quasi tutti praticamente..


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2013)

A sinistra lo vedo più o meno come a destra, però per crossare e anche per difendere secondo me è meglio che abbia il piede giusto, ad esempio quando Guarin nel derby lo puntava sempre sull'esterno andava in crisi.


----------



## Dexter (19 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Constant non saltà l'uomo ma è lui che si fa saltare.



vero,in champions. in serie a invece,con la mediocrità che c'è,spesso e volentieri è lui che crea la superiorità numerica e salta l'uomo. in italia va benissimo..


----------



## 2515 (20 Marzo 2013)

titolare contro il brasile


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono l'unico ad averlo notato allora invece ci sono molti che sotengono il contrario, quasi tutti praticamente..



secondo me è abbastanza intelligente per giocare da tutte e due le parti senza alcun problema...sul sinistro può anche rientrare per provare a calciare anche se non mi sembra una sua dote spiccata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

debutto contro il Brasile


----------



## DannySa (20 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Marzo 2013)

Neymar vs DeSciglio



Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Hammer (20 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Neymar vs DeSciglio
> 
> Non vedo l'ora.



Mi sto segando


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Neymar vs DeSciglio
> 
> 
> 
> Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Neymar vs DeSciglio
> 
> 
> 
> Non vedo l'ora.



ma Neymar non gioca dall'altra parte??? dovrebbe esse Neymar vs Maggio


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma Neymar non gioca dall'altra parte??? dovrebbe esse Neymar vs Maggio



appunto..semmai hulk vs de sciglio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Marzo 2013)

Di solito odio le partite della nazionale, ma in questo caso sono contentissimo per Mattia


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di solito odio le partite della nazionale, ma in questo caso sono contentissimo per Mattia



ti capisco, se poi vedi anche che fanno giocare giaccherini come si fa a non odiarle


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti capisco, se poi vedi anche che fanno giocare giaccherini come si fa a non odiarle


Giaccherini


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2013)

Pensavo facessero giocare DeSci a destra...


----------



## 2515 (21 Marzo 2013)

Non sapete le eresie che ho letto su de sciglio da parte dei tifosi interisti negli ultimi giorni.. Hanno detto che è un panchinaro, scarso, con un piede a malapena un po' meglio di quello di abate, che è goffo e non è granché, c'é scrive pure che abbia giocato solo 14 partite e che quindi non vale una min**a (quando ne ha fatte quasi 30 quest'anno). Che Pereira è meglio di lui!!

Poi ci sono due con un briciolo di cervello che dicono che è un mostro e che gli altri loro compari stanno sparando cavolate, ma veramente ero ALLIBITO.


----------



## runner (21 Marzo 2013)

comunque ragazzi quando penso alla meraviglia di avere in rosa un giocatore come De Sciglio sto davvero bene!!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Giù il cappello questo è un fenomeno ragà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Paolo De Sciglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

ottimo debutto


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Marzo 2013)

Il prossimo capitano e uomo simbolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Marzo 2013)

lui dimostra che è meglio far giocare i primavera piuttosto che incentrarsi sui brasingi carnevangi come è purtroppo di moda fare


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Marzo 2013)

sarà titolare ai mondiali del prossimo anno,è inevitabile


----------



## morokan (21 Marzo 2013)

un predestinato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> lui dimostra che è meglio far giocare i primavera piuttosto che incentrarsi sui brasingi carnevangi come è purtroppo di moda fare


Sempre meglio un primavera che un Mesbah o un Oddo, però stiamo attenti su questa cosa perché con De Sciglio ci è andata anche bene, è chiaramente un predestinato, con molti altri non ci andrà così bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio un primavera che un Mesbah o un Oddo, però stiamo attenti su questa cosa perché con De Sciglio ci è andata anche bene, è chiaramente un predestinato, con molti altri non ci andrà così bene.



per me un altro grandissimo può essere Cristante


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

Simbolo del Milan del domani. Veterano.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Marzo 2013)

Ho visto poco della partita, però il gol di Oscar è venuto dal lato suo, come ha giocato?


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Marzo 2013)

Cavoli ieri ho avuto a da fare e non sono riuscito a guardare la partita..Va bè me la guardo ora in ********* dal sito della Rai..Tutto questo solo per vedere Mattia!!Tra 2 ore scriverò il mio commento sulla sua partita!


P.S: Ho visto la partita.Buona prestazione di DeSci..Mitico!


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Marzo 2013)

Vedete la partita contro il Brasile. Desciglio contro Dani Alves, che ha massacrato Kevin Constant, ha fatto benissimo. Con DeSciglio al posto di Constant contro Barcellona, Il Milan sarebbe passato senza problema. 

Spero solo che questa partita catapulta DEFINITIVAMENTE DeSciglio titolare sulla sinistra. E mandiamo il "Roberto Carlos" altrove.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Marzo 2013)

Come riserva e talvolta titolare Costant va benissimo.Non dimentichiamoci dell'ottima prova dell'andata col Barca,ma tanto quando uno ha pregiudizi alla prima occasione pronta si fionda come un falco sulla preda.


----------



## Prinz (22 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Vedete la partita contro il Brasile. Desciglio contro Dani Alves, che ha massacrato Kevin Constant, ha fatto benissimo. Con DeSciglio al posto di Constant contro Barcellona, Il Milan sarebbe passato senza problema.
> 
> Spero solo che questa partita catapulta DEFINITIVAMENTE DeSciglio titolare sulla sinistra. E mandiamo il "Roberto Carlos" altrove.


DImentichi due cose: un conto è giocare col Barcellona che ti asfissia per 90 minuti, un conto è questo Brasile piuttosto mediocre. Diversi i contesti, diversi anche i rendimenti individuali. Inoltre De Sciglio, pur non avendo sfigurato, ha colpe su entrambi i goal. Io non sono così convinto che Mattia debba essere dirottato a sinistra


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> DImentichi due cose: un conto è giocare col Barcellona che ti asfissia per 90 minuti, un conto è questo Brasile piuttosto mediocre. Diversi i contesti, diversi anche i rendimenti individuali. Inoltre De Sciglio, pur non avendo sfigurato, ha colpe su entrambi i goal. Io non sono così convinto che Mattia debba essere dirottato a sinistra



A tu per tu, Desciglio l'ha fermato. Se fosse DeSciglio al posto di Constant contro il Barcellona, non saremmo qui a parlare di "remuntada". E' solo la verità.


----------



## Prinz (22 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> A tu per tu, Desciglio l'ha fermato. Se fosse DeSciglio al posto di Constant contro il Barcellona, non saremmo qui a parlare di "remuntada". E' solo la verità.



E' un tuo rispettabilissimo argomento controfattuale, la verità non la sapremo mai. io dubito sinceramente che de sciglio al posto di Constant avrebbe garantito il passaggio del turno


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> E' un tuo rispettabilissimo argomento controfattuale, la verità non la sapremo mai. io dubito sinceramente che de sciglio al posto di Constant avrebbe garantito il passaggio del turno



per me la chiave della partita non è stata questa, ci voleva un giocatore la davanti che si prendesse l'attacco da solo che andasse a lottare coi difensori del barca senza fargli iniziare liberamente l'azione che si facesse vedere di più in modo da facilitare i passaggi in uscita dei centrocampisti (infatti soprattutto per questo tantissimi passaggi sbagliati e i gol sono nati da questo) e poi che si prendesse qualche fallo in attacco di esperienza per far salire un po la squadra


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Vedete la partita contro il Brasile. Desciglio contro Dani Alves, che ha massacrato Kevin Constant, ha fatto benissimo. Con DeSciglio al posto di Constant contro Barcellona, Il Milan sarebbe passato senza problema.
> 
> Spero solo che questa partita catapulta DEFINITIVAMENTE DeSciglio titolare sulla sinistra. E mandiamo il "Roberto Carlos" altrove.



Eh certo, perchè Brasile e Barcellona sono uguali, è la stessa cosa affrontare Alves di qua e di là 


Constant capitano col chievo


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio un primavera che un Mesbah o un Oddo, però stiamo attenti su questa cosa perché con De Sciglio ci è andata anche bene, è chiaramente un predestinato, con molti altri non ci andrà così bene.



non lo sapremo mai finché non li facciamo mai giocare imho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Vedete la partita contro il Brasile. Desciglio contro Dani Alves, che ha massacrato Kevin Constant, ha fatto benissimo. Con DeSciglio al posto di Constant contro Barcellona, Il Milan sarebbe passato senza problema.
> 
> Spero solo che questa partita catapulta DEFINITIVAMENTE DeSciglio titolare sulla sinistra. E mandiamo il "Roberto Carlos" altrove.


Ah sì, adesso è colpa di Constant se non siamo passati


----------



## Stex (22 Marzo 2013)

ieri sera uno juventino se permesso di dire che i gol presi erano colpa di de sciglio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> A tu per tu, Desciglio l'ha fermato. Se fosse DeSciglio al posto di Constant contro il Barcellona, non saremmo qui a parlare di "remuntada". E' solo la verità.



Del 2 di coppe la verità


----------



## runner (24 Marzo 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> ieri sera uno juventino se permesso di dire che i gol presi erano colpa di de sciglio...



si anche io ho letto commenti simili

diciamo che la gran parte dei giuventini vota silvio quindi non mi stupisco per niente del loro comento


----------



## 2515 (26 Marzo 2013)

Questo a parte Maldini non ha nessuno davanti che non può superare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2013)

GODURIOSO in occasione del secondo gol.


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Marzo 2013)

Constant o DeSciglio sulla sinistra, questo è il problema...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

Fenomeno, eiaculo a catinelle. 


2515 ha scritto:


> Questo a parte Maldini non ha nessuno davanti che non può superare.


Perché non potrebbe superare Paolo ? Ma è presto, è presto, lasciamolo lavorare...


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fenomeno, eiaculo a catinelle.
> 
> Perché non potrebbe superare Paolo ? Ma è presto, è presto, lasciamolo lavorare...



Non scherziamo. Maldini è un mito. Nessuno potrà superare Maldini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. Maldini è un mito. Nessuno potrà superare Maldini.


Ok, ci vediamo tra 15 anni a mezzanotte a Milanello


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Constant o DeSciglio sulla sinistra, questo è il problema...



Visti i cross di Abate di destro e quelli di sinistro di DeSciglio stasera ormai non ci sono più dubbi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, ci vediamo tra *25* anni a mezzanotte a Milanello



fixed


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

A sinistra gioca pure meglio..che giocatore. Da qui a fine anno panchina per Constant così magari il giocattolaio non chiede troppi soldi per il riscatto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A sinistra gioca pure meglio



Non esageriamo dai...a destra lo vedo molto meglio, portarsi avanti la palla col suo piede si vede che è un'altra cosa, per non parlare dei cross, di sinistro son carini ma di destro bene bene..


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A sinistra gioca pure meglio..che giocatore. Da qui a fine anno panchina per Constant così magari il giocattolaio non chiede troppi soldi per il riscatto.



Lo abbiamo già riscattato Constant


----------



## 2515 (26 Marzo 2013)

Constant titolare e Abate in panca casomai, Constant di piede è molto meglio di Abate, fa pure i cross di trivela, salta l'uomo e gioca benissimo in coppia con stephan, de sciglio deve giocare in coppia con niang, che ha disperatamente bisogno di uno capace di crossare decentemente, ogni palla che da ad abate quello la butta a quel paese.

Per descrivere De Sciglio, considerando età, da quanto gioca professionista, e tutte le sue qualità, basta soltanto una parola: IMBARAZZANTE. Imbarazzante la sua differenza con i terzini della nazionale, al confronto lui fa un altro sport, a 20 anni e senza manco aver fatto un anno da calciatore professionista!


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Marzo 2013)

io penso che debba giocare lui a destra e constant a sinistra. adesso abate è in forma, ma quando ha una condizione non ottimale,visti i piedi che ha, è un giocatore non all'altezza


----------



## pennyhill (27 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché non potrebbe superare Paolo ? Ma è presto, è presto, lasciamolo lavorare...



Non mi piace fare confronti fra giocatori ed epoche diverse, ma diciamo che Maldini ha giocato per 20 anni nel miglior campionato d’Europa, affrontando più o meno tutti i migliori attaccanti.


----------



## 2515 (27 Marzo 2013)

Cristo santo nel forum della juve sono riuscito a leggere sui commenti della partita di stasera "De sciglio giocatore da 3a categoria", mi viene da vomitare..
poi un altro che dice "un mistro tra cabrini e maldini, cioé tra un allenatore di una squadra femminile e un ex giocatore", pure "de ceglie in confronto a de sciglio è dani alves" io ho seri istinti omicidi, e sti qua poi parlano di calcio???


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo già riscattato Constant



No, abbiamo riscattato metà cartellino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No, abbiamo riscattato metà cartellino.



Appunto, possono benissimo rinviare la comproprietà fino al prossimo anno.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio alla RAI: "Spero di fare la metà di quello che ha fatto Maldini al Milan"


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Cristo santo nel forum della juve sono riuscito a leggere sui commenti della partita di stasera "De sciglio giocatore da 3a categoria", mi viene da vomitare..
> poi un altro che dice "un mistro tra cabrini e maldini, cioé tra un allenatore di una squadra femminile e un ex giocatore", pure "de ceglie in confronto a de sciglio è dani alves" io ho seri istinti omicidi, e sti qua poi parlano di calcio???



L'invidia fa brutti scherzi. Comunque sono daccordo con loro su una cosa, de ceglie va bene per la juve e de sciglio per noi


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Marzo 2013)

E col Barcelona hanno giocato Constant e Abate...


----------



## runner (27 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio sta dimostrando di essere un pilastro per il futuro del nostro Milan

più rosicano più godo

che si tengano bonucci barzagli e giaccherini che fanno davvero pena


----------



## Gnagnazio (27 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> E col Barcelona hanno giocato Constant e Abate...



Scusa ma Abate ha giocato molto bene contro il Barcellona. E' Constant che ha fatto schiffo sulla sinistra.


----------



## Tobi (27 Marzo 2013)

De sciglio é straforte, é ambipiede, molto disciplinato in campo e sa fare entrambe le fasi. Se migliora un po nella corsa, cioe fa un po di lavoro di rapidita edesplosivita nello scatto, diventa uno tra i primi al mondo nel giro di poco


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Marzo 2013)

Avanti così De Sciglio, che personalità!


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Bravissimo Mattia.


----------



## 2515 (27 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> De sciglio é straforte, é ambipiede, molto disciplinato in campo e sa fare entrambe le fasi. Se migliora un po nella corsa, cioe fa un po di lavoro di rapidita edesplosivita nello scatto, diventa uno tra i primi al mondo nel giro di poco



guarda che nella corsa de sciglio se non erro è il primo o secondo della squadra, supera pure stephan. XD


----------



## Tobi (27 Marzo 2013)

Non parlo di km fatti, ma di rapiditá nello scatto, progressione palla al piede, se migliora su questo aspetto.....


----------



## Devil May Cry (27 Marzo 2013)

Titolare della nazionale Italiana,riserva nel Milan.

Grazie Allegri!


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Titolare della nazionale Italiana,riserva nel Milan.
> 
> Grazie Allegri!



Allegri grande scopritore e gestore di nuovi talenti (cit.)


----------



## Snake (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Titolare della nazionale Italiana,riserva nel Milan.
> 
> Grazie Allegri!



Come Giaccherini


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Titolare della nazionale Italiana,riserva nel Milan.
> 
> Grazie Allegri!



O magarie e' grazie ad allegri che de sciglio e' arrivato a fare il titolare in nazionale cosi' presto


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Titolare della nazionale Italiana,riserva nel Milan.
> 
> Grazie Allegri!



È il nostro difensore con più presenze, non è affatto una riserva.

Il discorso è che da qui a fine stagione le deve giocare tutte, è quello più forma oltre ad essere il più forte, non mi interessa chi resterà in panchina tra Abate e Constant, l'importante è che giochi Mattia.


----------



## runner (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Titolare della nazionale Italiana,riserva nel Milan.
> 
> Grazie Allegri!



diciamo che forse è stato Allegri a lanciarlo

quando non gioca o è infortunato oppure anche lui deve rifiatare essendo al primo anno in prima squadra


----------



## Canonista (27 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> guarda che nella corsa de sciglio se non erro è il primo o secondo della squadra, supera pure stephan. XD



Sì, più veloce anche di Abate avevo sentito, ma non so che tipo di test fossero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non mi piace fare confronti fra giocatori ed epoche diverse, ma diciamo che Maldini ha giocato per 20 anni nel miglior campionato d’Europa, affrontando più o meno tutti i migliori attaccanti.


Non è detto che da qui ad altri vent'anni la serie A non possa ritornare tra i migliori campionati e quindi vedere tra le sue fila i migliori attaccanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

grande partita e ottimo Assist!


----------



## Devil May Cry (27 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È il nostro difensore con più presenze, non è affatto una riserva.
> 
> Il discorso è che da qui a fine stagione le deve giocare tutte, è quello più forma oltre ad essere il più forte, non mi interessa chi resterà in panchina tra Abate e Constant, l'importante è che giochi Mattia.



E' proprio qui che volevo arrivare..Mattia deve giocare sempre..E doveva giocare pure contro il Barca...A mio parere avremmo perso comunque,anche se avesse giocato lui,però doveva giocare.


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> E' proprio qui che volevo arrivare..Mattia deve giocare sempre..E doveva giocare pure contro il Barca...A mio parere avremmo perso comunque,anche se avesse giocato lui,però doveva giocare.



Ma infatti preferirgli Constant per l'esperienza?  è stato un errore, se vogliamo che i giovani crescano dobbiamo metterli in campo in certe partite.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Titolare della nazionale Italiana,riserva nel Milan.
> 
> Grazie Allegri!



ma è quasi sempre titolare anche da noi, su 29 partite ne ha giocate 22/23


----------



## jaws (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Titolare della nazionale Grazie ad Allegri!



Così va meglio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Così va meglio


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allegri grande scopritore e gestore di nuovi talenti (cit.)



in realtà la prima partita da titolare l ha fatta con me su football manager del 2009  ....anche all epoca i nostri terzini erano davvero poca cosa come le finanze..infatti avevo tirato su parecchi giovani della primavera...verdi e innocenti diventavano parecchio forti!Sperem!!cmq come simulatore è un gran gioco...spesso ci azzecca con le promesse...dovremo recapitare una copia al galliani


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Marzo 2013)

Giocatore enorme... destinato a diventare uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo secondo me.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giocatore enorme... destinato a diventare uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo secondo me.



Più del giovine Antonini?


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Titolare della nazionale Italiana,riserva nel Milan.
> 
> Grazie Allegri!



Quale assurdità mi tocca leggere. De Sciglio è il difensore più utilizzato dal Milan in stagione, il terzo in rosa se escludiamo Abbiati che non è un giocatore di movimento. 

Minutaggio dei terzini:

De Sciglio 1771
Constant 1412
Abate 1589
Antonini 422

Di cosa stiamo parlando?! Riserva di che cosa!? Mah.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quale assurdità mi tocca leggere. De Sciglio è il difensore più utilizzato dal Milan in stagione, il terzo in rosa se escludiamo Abbiati che non è un giocatore di movimento.
> 
> Minutaggio dei terzini:
> 
> ...



Col Barca ha fatto la riserva, punto. Poi Desci a differenza di Abate e Constant è ambivalente e gioca quando uno dei due si infortuna. Ecco spiegato il minutaggio superiore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Col Barca ha fatto la riserva, punto.



Mica tanto punto, DeSciglio stava giocando sempre, gli altri eran più freschi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Si critica Allegri per la gestione di DeSciglio....Va be dai questa mi mancava, siete *incredibili*, vi meritate Gattuso in panchina.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> vi meritate Gattuso in panchina.



no dai offendimi pure ma questo è troppo


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> vi meritate Gattuso in panchina.



Per la carica che trasmetterebbe a squadra ed ambiente lo prenderei anche domani. Poi va bé, bisogna vedere se vale dal punto di vista tecnico che sicuramente è l'aspetto principale.


----------



## peppe75 (27 Marzo 2013)

l'assist che ha fatto a mario non era facile affatto e in più con quel gesto dimostra le sue qualità tecniche stop in velocità in quel poco spazio...è un ottimo prospetto non c'è che dire...


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Col Barca ha fatto la riserva, punto. Poi Desci a differenza di Abate e Constant è ambivalente e gioca quando uno dei due si infortuna. Ecco spiegato il minutaggio superiore.



Ma che c'entra? Sono dati di fatto, ha giocato più di tutti, chi lo considera riserva va contro ai numeri che parlano chiaro.


----------



## Milanscout (27 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> l'assist che ha fatto a mario non era facile affatto e in più con quel gesto dimostra le sue qualità tecniche stop in velocità in quel poco spazio...è un ottimo prospetto non c'è che dire...



Quello stop è difficile farlo anche per i migliori attaccanti davvero di grandissima fattura


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Più del giovine Antonini?


Antonini appartiene a un'altra categoria, non a caso è stato contattato dai più grandi club inglesi


----------



## Hammer (27 Marzo 2013)

Da quanto tempo non avevamo un giovane talento del genere in squadra?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Antonini appartiene a un'altra categoria, non a caso è stato contattato dai più grandi club inglesi



De Sciglio è più pronto

Credo che dopo ElSha, Desciglio quest'anno e Cristante Petagna l'anno prossimo
la prossima giovine coppia da lanciare in prima squadra fra qualche anno sarà Mastour Antonini


----------



## Devil May Cry (27 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quale assurdità mi tocca leggere. De Sciglio è il difensore più utilizzato dal Milan in stagione, il terzo in rosa se escludiamo Abbiati che non è un giocatore di movimento.
> 
> Minutaggio dei terzini:
> 
> ...



De Sciglio non è il terzino titolare del Milan ficcatevelo in testa...Allegri gli preferisce Constant e Abate..DeSci ha giocato le partite che ha giocato per altri motivi tipo infortuni e acciacchi vari degli altri terzini...
Nelle partite importanti chissà perchè non lo schiera (ammesso che non ci sia qualcuno infortunato o squalificato!) MISTERO direte voi..No no la risposta c'è e l'ho citata qua sopra.




jaws ha scritto:


> Così va meglio



Va meglio per chi vede il calcio in una maniera distorta..


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> De Sciglio non è il terzino titolare del Milan ficcatevelo in testa...



Non penso proprio,il mister alterna i 3 e quindi nessun può considerarsi titolare o riserva.


----------



## Devil May Cry (27 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio,il mister alterna i 3 e quindi nessun può considerarsi titolare o riserva.



Questa cosa PER ME (mio personale parere) è inaccettabile..La differenza che c'è tra DeSci e gli altri terzini non è poca..E' la stessa differenza che c'è tra El Shaarawy e Giovinco.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Questa cosa PER ME (mio personale parere) è inaccettabile..La differenza che c'è tra DeSci e gli altri terzini non è poca..E' la stessa differenza che c'è tra El Shaarawy e Giovinco.



Un conto è dire che inaccettabile l'alternanza tra i 3 ed un conto è direesci è la riserva degli altri 2,cosa che statistiche alla mano non è veritiera.


----------



## 2515 (27 Marzo 2013)

non so che vi siete fumati perché abate si è fatto tre o quattro partite di fila da riserva di de sciglio prima che quest'ultimo avesse un piccolo infortunio che lo ha tenuto fuori una o due partite, e quando de sci è tornato si è fatto male constant, a parte il barça de sciglio ha giocato sempre quando era in salute, abate spesso è stato in panchina pur non avendo niente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> non so che vi siete fumati perché abate si è fatto tre o quattro partite di fila da riserva di de sciglio prima che quest'ultimo avesse un piccolo infortunio che lo ha tenuto fuori una o due partite, e quando de sci è tornato si è fatto male constant, a parte il barça de sciglio ha giocato sempre quando era in salute, abate spesso è stato in panchina pur non avendo niente.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un conto è dire che inaccettabile l'alternanza tra i 3 ed un conto è direesci è la riserva degli altri 2,cosa che statistiche alla mano non è veritiera.



Ma se ad ogni partita c'è sempre il giornalista che dice: Dubbio de sciglio sulle fasce e bla bla bla bla bla..
Dai eh...De Sciglio deve essere titolare SEMPRE anche da mezzo zoppo è meglio di quei due cessi di constant e abate.


----------



## Tobi (28 Marzo 2013)

partiamo dal presupposto che ne constant ne abate sono da milan
sono al massimo ottime riserve..
fossi nella dirigenza in estate andrei a prendere un terzino sinistro giovane e talentuoso (Martins Indi, Lukaku) e sbatterei Ignazio e Kevin in panca perchè hanno evidenti limiti. Magari in serie A faranno la loro figura dignitosa ma al camp nou se ti presenti con questa gente prendi legnate.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> partiamo dal presupposto che ne constant ne abate sono da milan
> sono al massimo ottime riserve..
> fossi nella dirigenza in estate andrei a prendere un terzino sinistro giovane e talentuoso (Martins Indi, Lukaku) e sbatterei Ignazio e Kevin in panca perchè hanno evidenti limiti. Magari in serie A faranno la loro figura dignitosa ma al camp nou se ti presenti con questa gente prendi legnate.



Abate al camp neu è stato il meno peggio
degli attuali titolari i veri cessi sono Flamini, Muntari e i 2 centrali di difesa qualunque siano


----------



## pennyhill (28 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è detto che da qui ad altri vent'anni la serie A non possa ritornare tra i migliori campionati e quindi vedere tra le sue fila i migliori attaccanti



Speriamo, al momento siamo in ritardo, quando Maldini giocava titolare in A a 17 anni, nello stesso campionato giocavano Platini, Maradona, Rummenigge, Boniek ecc...


----------



## Gnagnazio (28 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Abate al camp neu è stato il meno peggio
> degli attuali titolari i veri cessi sono Flamini, Muntari e i 2 centrali di difesa qualunque siano



Esattamente. Abate è stato il migliore al Camp Nou. Ha fermato tutta la partita Pedro e Jordi alba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Speriamo, al momento siamo in ritardo, quando Maldini giocava titolare in A a 17 anni, nello stesso campionato giocavano Platini, Maradona, Rummenigge, Boniek ecc...


Vero, ci sono tante e troppe varianti ma già la lontana ipotesi che possa diventare come Paolo è una buona cosa.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma se ad ogni partita c'è sempre il giornalista che dice: Dubbio de sciglio sulle fasce e bla bla bla bla bla..
> Dai eh...De Sciglio deve essere titolare SEMPRE anche da mezzo zoppo è meglio di quei due cessi di constant e abate.



Vabbè, su 50 partite se ne deve giocare 50 è un cyborg. Mattia ha panchinato Abate ed Antonini, a volte pure Constant eppure è una riserva. E tu ti appendi a questo discorso solo perchè non ha giocato la doppia sfida con il Barcellona che a te brucia, il perchè francamente non lo capisco. Comunque sia il minutaggio parla chiaro, De Sciglio quest'anno è stato il terzino titolare, destra o sinistra che sia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Speriamo, al momento siamo in ritardo, quando Maldini giocava titolare in A a 17 anni, nello stesso campionato giocavano Platini, Maradona, Rummenigge, Boniek ecc...



Se ci pensiamo non era logico allora
tutti i fuoriclasse erano in italia, addirittura molti facevano panchina e tribuna, non poteva continuare
Ora sono più distribuiti nei vari campionati, la normalità è adesso


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè, su 50 partite se ne deve giocare 50 è un cyborg. Mattia ha panchinato Abate ed Antonini, a volte pure Constant eppure è una riserva. E tu ti appendi a questo discorso solo perchè non ha giocato la doppia sfida con il Barcellona che a te brucia, il perchè francamente non lo capisco. Comunque sia il minutaggio parla chiaro, De Sciglio quest'anno è stato il terzino titolare, destra o sinistra che sia.



A me brucia che Allegri ancora abbia dei dubbi su De Sciglio...La doppia sfida col Barcellona la doveva giocare...Avremmo perso comunque,ma la doveva giocare.
Non dico che debba giocare tutte le partite,ma se lo si deve lasciare in panca lo bisogna lasciare contro squadre come il Chievo,Samp etc...Ci sta che in queste partite allegri lo possa anche tenere in panca,ma nelle sfide importanti lui deve giocare..Non il contrario.

Allegri nelle sfide importanti ha fatto chiaramente capire chi preferiva come terzini..
Poi smettiamola con sta favoletta che DeSci è diventato qualcuno grazie a Max...Ad Allegri è stato imposto dalla società di usare De Sciglio...Certamente lui ci saprà fare coi giovani,ma non è una cima.
Si parla di uno che l'anno scorso diceva che El Shaarawy non poteva partire titolare perché era troppo giovane...Ma va va...
Allegri l'anno scorso ha fatto la stessa cosa che sta facendo mazzarri quest'anno col Napoli..Mazzarri non fa giocare titolare Insigne perchè gli preferisce Pandev (scarsissimo) Allegri l'anno scorso gli preferiva Robinho ad ElShaa..Sappiamo tutti quanto faceva pena robinho l'anno scorso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> A me brucia che Allegri ancora abbia dei dubbi su De Sciglio...La doppia sfida col Barcellona la doveva giocare...Avremmo perso comunque,ma la doveva giocare.
> Non dico che debba giocare tutte le partite,ma se lo si deve lasciare in panca lo bisogna lasciare contro squadre come il Chievo,Samp etc...Ci sta che in queste partite allegri lo possa anche tenere in panca,ma nelle sfide importanti lui deve giocare..Non il contrario.
> 
> Allegri nelle sfide importanti ha fatto chiaramente capire chi preferiva come terzini..
> ...




Secondo mè stai facendo una valutazione sbagliata,
Giusto o sbagliato in certe partite internazionali si preferisce l'esperienza al di là della titolarità. e non è del tutto sbagliato.
se poi i nostri giocatori più esperti sono scandalosamente più scarsi dei giovani bisogna prendersela con la politica degli ultimi anni della società sino alla svolta giovane
Se non fosse stato vergognosamente fuori forma probabilmente anche Robinho avrebbe giocato al posto di ElSha


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Secondo mè stai facendo una valutazione sbagliata,
> Giusto o sbagliato in certe partite internazionali si preferisce l'esperienza al di là della titolarità. e non è del tutto sbagliato.
> se poi i nostri giocatori più esperti sono scandalosamente più scarsi dei giovani bisogna prendersela con la politica degli ultimi anni della società sino alla svolta giovane
> Se non fosse stato vergognosamente fuori forma probabilmente anche Robinho avrebbe giocato al posto di ElSha



Vorrei sapere che esperienza ha Constant..Poi i giovani devono giocare,sbagliare,prendere batoste come quella di Barcellona...E' cosi che si cresce...Non di certo lasciandoli in panca nelle sfide più importanti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Marzo 2013)

oggi sono stato a milanello!tra tutti i giocatori,l'unico che si è fermato per quasi 10 minuti per fare autografi,foto a tutti i presenti è stato lui!ha persino fatto un intervista con una ragazza per la tesina della maturità...umiltà incredibile questo ragazzo!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere che esperienza ha Constant..Poi i giovani devono giocare,sbagliare,prendere batoste come quella di Barcellona...E' cosi che si cresce...Non di certo lasciandoli in panca nelle sfide più importanti.



Sono d'accordo con tè, ma sai come la pensa la maggior parte degli allenatori
la verità è che se un giovane fallisce la colpa ricade direttamente sull'allenatore. se invece fallisce il giocatore esperto ll'allenatore ha la coscenza pulitai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> oggi sono stato a milanello!tra tutti i giocatori,l'unico che si è fermato per quasi 10 minuti per fare autografi,foto a tutti i presenti è stato lui!ha persino fatto un intervista con una ragazza per la tesina della maturità...umiltà incredibile questo ragazzo!



grandissimo Mattia!
ma possibile che gli altri non si sono fermati neanche per un autografo??


----------



## runner (28 Marzo 2013)

De Sciglio è giovane, ma oltre a quello è anche un uomo vero e un giocatore di calcio di un certo livello


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> A me brucia che Allegri ancora abbia dei dubbi su De Sciglio...La doppia sfida col Barcellona la doveva giocare...Avremmo perso comunque,ma la doveva giocare.
> Non dico che debba giocare tutte le partite,ma se lo si deve lasciare in panca lo bisogna lasciare contro squadre come il Chievo,Samp etc...Ci sta che in queste partite allegri lo possa anche tenere in panca,ma nelle sfide importanti lui deve giocare..Non il contrario.
> 
> Allegri nelle sfide importanti ha fatto chiaramente capire chi preferiva come terzini..
> ...



Non sono d'accordo in nulla, ma fa niente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grandissimo Mattia!
> ma possibile che gli altri non si sono fermati neanche per un autografo??



Alcuni si ma non con la sua disponibilitá..di el shaarawy e balotelli manco l'ombra


----------



## 2515 (28 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION] niente link.

Spero che ti basti questo avviso.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> oggi sono stato a milanello!tra tutti i giocatori,l'unico che si è fermato per quasi 10 minuti per fare autografi,foto a tutti i presenti è stato lui!ha persino fatto un intervista con una ragazza per la tesina della maturità...umiltà incredibile questo ragazzo!



E non è nemmeno la prima volta!!
Trovate le differenze tra Muntari e DeSci


----------



## SololaMaglia (28 Marzo 2013)

Ma come? Un calciatore non deve pensare solo a giocare e fancu lo ai tifosi?

Coerenza 0 proprio eh...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Marzo 2013)

snocciolate tutti i numeri che vi pare, de facto è stato panchinato nelle due partite più importanti della stagioni.
numeri alla mano pure nel 2010/11 berbatov era titolare, peccato però che non appena l'asticella si alzava sir alex gli preferiva sistematicamente il chicharito.
la statistiche possono dire tutto e niente se non vengono contestualizzate.
dopo verona ci sarà un tour de force, e lì finalmente capiremo quali sono le gerarchie di allegri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> E non è nemmeno la prima volta!!
> Trovate le differenze tra Muntari e DeSci


Basta guardare il pantalone e l'auto


----------



## Djici (28 Marzo 2013)

i numeri parlano chiaro.


----------



## jaws (28 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma come? Un calciatore non deve pensare solo a giocare e fancu lo ai tifosi?
> 
> Coerenza 0 proprio eh...



Ma che pesantezza


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma come? Un calciatore non deve pensare solo a giocare e fancu lo ai tifosi?
> 
> Coerenza 0 proprio eh...



Che pesantezza si...Mai detto una cosa del genere..Ho semplicemente detto che un calciatore non è obbligato ad avere rapporti con i tifosi.Ognuno fa quel che vuole..Di certo se De Sciglio non mi c..a quando esce dagli allenamenti non piango..La vita è la sua,mica lo posso obbligare.Se poi lui è un ragazzo umile ed ha voglia di fermarsi ben venga,son stra felice..Ma legarsi al dito che Maldini non voleva avere rapporti con la tifoseria è una cosa da bambini...Queste sono cose extra e il calciatore le gestisce come vuole.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2013)

Bisogna anche immedesimarsi nei panni di un calciatore, non è che può pensare di fermarsi con tutti i tifosi, altrimenti non è più finita. Ora Mattia lo fa, un pò perchè di carattere è cosi, un pò perchè è agli inizi. Son curioso di vedere tra qualche anno se continuerà a farlo, non per questo può essere una brutta persona.


----------



## Principe (29 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che giochi almeno lui visto che gioca bonera


----------



## 2515 (29 Marzo 2013)

se ci si vuole interrogare su cosa sono i fan basta guardare The Fan di Robert de Niro e Snipes quando parlano giocando a baseball di sera.


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma come? Un calciatore non deve pensare solo a giocare e fancu lo ai tifosi?
> 
> Coerenza 0 proprio eh...


Onestamente non so a cosa ti riferisca, però c'è da dire che De Sciglio in questo momento si sta godendo la popolarità che prima non aveva...
Dubito che tra qualche anno, sperando possa ulteriormente migliorare in campo, possa/voglia dedicare lo stesso tempo ai tifosi.


----------



## jaws (29 Marzo 2013)

Si riferisce a Maldini che come sai è odiato da molti ultras


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Si riferisce a Maldini che come sai è odiato da molti ultras


Chiaro.
Immagino, comunque, che anche Maldini all'inizio della carriera spendesse più tempo per i tifosi.Ripeto, sono convinto che De Sciglio,pian piano, spenderà sempre meno tempo per firmare autografi e simili.Direi che che tutto sommato sia normale.


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Chiaro.
> Immagino, comunque, che anche Maldini all'inizio della carriera spendesse più tempo per i tifosi.Ripeto, sono convinto che De Sciglio,pian piano, spenderà sempre meno tempo per firmare autografi e simili.Direi che che tutto sommato sia normale.



Esatto, ed è normale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Marzo 2013)

Anche io ho lo stesso problema con le donne
prima le timbravo tutte, adesso mi tocca scontentare qualcuna delle decine di mie fans


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

grandissima partita, ha fatto pure qualche bel dribbling


----------



## 2515 (30 Marzo 2013)

commovente come non abbia mandato a quel paese tutto lo stadio che gli ha fischiato contro per il non-fallo sull'avversario, quando invece lo aveva anticipato alla perfezione.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Marzo 2013)

Oggi partita straordinaria. Perfetto.


----------



## peppe75 (31 Marzo 2013)

eccezionale....semplicemente! io gli suggerisco che se attacca di più potrebbe anche segnare..visto che è dotato di buona tecnica...


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> eccezionale....semplicemente! io gli suggerisco che se attacca di più potrebbe anche segnare..visto che è dotato di buona tecnica...



Gli manca ancora qualcosa a livello fisico secondo me per poter interpretare meglio la fase offensiva.


----------



## 2515 (31 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli manca ancora qualcosa a livello fisico secondo me per poter interpretare meglio la fase offensiva.



sì quello l'ha detto pure maldini, anche perché De Sci è alto e di testa è bravo, potrebbe farsi valere anche in mezzo all'area.

Pure senza questo è vergognosamente superiore a tutti gli altri terzini italiani, considerando che lanciato è più veloce pure di abate ed elsha è tutto dire.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Rimane comunque normale che un ventenne abbia dei mergini fisici di miglioramento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

A quanto pare "lui mi filio" è una moda a Milanello


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Rimane comunque normale che un ventenne abbia dei mergini fisici di miglioramento.



Dipende... secondo me sulla velocità è un pò difficile...


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Aprile 2013)

con quei capelli sembra mio nonno

la cosa più importante comunque è che tra tutti questi ragazzi ci sia un bellissimo rapporto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A quanto pare "lui mi filio" è una moda a Milanello



simpatici tutti e 2...è stato sincero il Boa che stava per dire che è il terzino destro più forte del mondo, poi ci ha ripensato e ha detto in Italia


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A quanto pare "lui mi filio" è una moda a Milanello



Da notare 3 cose:

-So tutti "fili" a Milanello di più padri(quello originale dovrebbe essere Gabriel)
-Boa quando dice che Desci ha i capelli come suo nonno(cioè non da tamarrone)
-Desci e il suo sorrisino ironico quando dice che Kevin da qualità alla squadra.


----------



## 2515 (5 Aprile 2013)

Sì suo figlio..De Sciglio è 50 volte più forte di te in campo e 1000 volte meglio di te fuori, INCAPACE.


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipende... secondo me sulla velocità è un pò difficile...



Comunque Mattia non è lento, affato. Devo ancora vedere uno che in velocità lo salta.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque Mattia non è lento, affato. Devo ancora vedere uno che in velocità lo salta.



Però avesse l'esplosività di Abate...


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2013)

Si beh Abate ha una velocità innata. Intendevo dire che De Sciglio comunque non è certo un giocatore lento o macchinoso.


----------



## 2515 (6 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però avesse l'esplosività di Abate...



De Sciglio è il giocatore più veloce della squadra, più di Abate ed Elsha. Asamoah, un giocatore esplosivo da fermo, lo ha saltato una sola volta contro la juve e dopo 2 secondi contati che è successo? De Sciglio gli è tornato davanti e gli ha strappato il pallone dai piedi.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Aprile 2013)

No bé in quanto a velocità Abate non lo batte nessuno della nostra rosa. Ciò non vuol dire che De Sciglio sia lento.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Aprile 2013)

Però la statura non lo aiuta. Forse il terzino è l'unico ruolo dove conviene essere non più di 1.80.


----------



## 2515 (6 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No bé in quanto a velocità Abate non lo batte nessuno della nostra rosa. Ciò non vuol dire che De Sciglio sia lento.



veramente no, in accelerazione sarà più forte ma in progressione de sciglio è il migliore della squadra.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> veramente no, in accelerazione sarà più forte ma in progressione de sciglio è il migliore della squadra.



Non ne sono convinto.


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però la statura non lo aiuta. Forse il terzino è l'unico ruolo dove conviene essere non più di 1.80.



Beh non è vero, parliamoci chiaro, al giorno d'oggi il calcio è sempre più fisico, quindi non potrà mai essere uno svantaggio l'altezza di De Sciglio, anzi. Tutt'altro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> veramente no, in accelerazione sarà più forte ma in progressione de sciglio è il migliore della squadra.



Ma dov'è che hai visto i dati atletici?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però la statura non lo aiuta. Forse il terzino è l'unico ruolo dove conviene essere non più di 1.80.


Maicon era un animale.


----------



## rossovero (6 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maicon era un animale.


E Maldini no?!


----------



## jaws (6 Aprile 2013)

Magari De Sciglio è più veloce di Abate con la palla, ma senza palla la vedo dura superare Ignazio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> E Maldini no?!


Eh... tanto per dirne due.


----------



## Canonista (6 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No bé in quanto a velocità Abate non lo batte nessuno della nostra rosa. Ciò non vuol dire che De Sciglio sia lento.



Ha detto bene 2515, De Sciglio è più veloce di Abate (avevo letto dei test atletici un paio di mesi fa, non ricordo neanche se palla al piede o corsa libera), solo che quest'ultimo ha uno scatto da gazzella.


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ha detto bene 2515, De Sciglio è più veloce di Abate (avevo letto dei test atletici un paio di mesi fa, non ricordo neanche se palla al piede o corsa libera), solo che quest'ultimo ha uno scatto da gazzella.



Beh i dati sono sicuramente non palla al piede se li hai letti.


----------



## Milanscout (6 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ha detto bene 2515, De Sciglio è più veloce di Abate (avevo letto dei test atletici un paio di mesi fa, non ricordo neanche se palla al piede o corsa libera), solo che quest'ultimo ha uno scatto da gazzella.


lo ricordo pure io


----------



## 2515 (7 Aprile 2013)

E con questo fatto è assodato che Abate non abbia niente meglio di De Sciglio. Personalmente adoro questo giocatore, straordinaria la sua crescita, semplicemente mostruosa, al confronto l'esplosione di el shaarawy è stata una fiammata d'accendino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ha detto bene 2515, De Sciglio è più veloce di Abate (avevo letto dei test atletici un paio di mesi fa, non ricordo neanche se palla al piede o corsa libera), solo che quest'ultimo ha uno scatto da gazzella.


De Sciglio sulla lunga distanza dovrebbe essere più veloce di Abate, mentre Abate ha esattamente uno scatto da paura che lascerebbe sul posto Mattia. Tutto questo senza palla.


----------



## Harvey (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> De Sciglio sulla lunga distanza dovrebbe essere più veloce di Abate, mentre Abate ha esattamente uno scatto da paura che lascerebbe sul posto Mattia. *Tutto questo senza palla*.



Trattandosi di un oggetto estraneo alla persona di Abate


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maicon era un animale.



A parte che ha altri piedi, e poi ha una struttura fisica diversa da de Sciglio.
Maldini terzino giovane non l'ho vissuto, però mi sembra che avesse più esplosività nel breve e nel lungo.
Detto questo viva De Sciglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A parte che ha altri piedi, e poi ha una struttura fisica diversa da de Sciglio.
> Maldini terzino giovane non l'ho vissuto, però mi sembra che avesse più esplosività nel breve e nel lungo.
> Detto questo viva De Sciglio.


Eh, altra fisicità... giusto per dire che anche per i terzini può essere un buone avere un buon fisico, come nel caso di De Sciglio.


----------



## Hammer (7 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Trattandosi di un oggetto estraneo alla persona di Abate


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Oggi ha commesso l'ingenuità sul rigore, c'è da dire che uno veloce come Quadrado comunque non lo puoi lasciare in 1 contro 1. Sopratutto se sei in superiorità numerica.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi ha commesso l'ingenuità sul rigore, c'è da dire che uno veloce come Quadrado comunque non lo puoi lasciare in 1 contro 1. Sopratutto se sei in superiorità numerica.



Perfetto. Peccato che dopo si sia un pò perso, si è portato fuori due palloni sbagliando il controllo. Fa niente, aiuta a crescere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

È giovane, bisogna concedergli i suoi errori, anche se pesanti.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Aprile 2013)

che dire un errore ci può stare.... Matteo continua con la personalità che hai!


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> che dire un errore ci può stare.... *Matteo *continua con la personalità che hai!


----------



## Devil May Cry (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi ha commesso l'ingenuità sul rigore, c'è da dire che uno veloce come Quadrado comunque non lo puoi lasciare in 1 contro 1. Sopratutto se sei in superiorità numerica.



Si ma avrà anche commesso un ingenuità,ma quello non era rigore..Manco morto lo era.


----------



## Hammer (7 Aprile 2013)

È giusto che commetta ingenuità da ventenne, ogni tanto. Non è perfetto, ad averne di gente come lui. Avanti Mattia!


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Si ma avrà anche commesso un ingenuità,ma quello non era rigore..Manco morto lo era.



Aimè secondo me il rigore c'era eccome. Il fatto grave non è quello, è il non aver dato quello alla fine che era ancora più netto per noi. O ancor più grave è quello di Nocerino, inventato.


----------



## Devil May Cry (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aimè secondo me il rigore c'era eccome. Il fatto grave non è quello, è il non aver dato quello alla fine che era ancora più netto per noi. O ancor più grave è quello di Nocerino, inventato.



Ti spiego perché SECONDO ME non era rigore..De Sciglio fa l'intervento,NON prende Cuadrado ed appoggia la gamba sul terreno..Se tu guardi bene è Cuadrado che si disinteressa del pallone e va a cercare la gamba di De Sciglio. Persino a QSVS che è pieno di anti milanisti tutti la pensavano allo stesso modo..Due rigori inventati.

Se lo riguardi bene ti accorgerai di questa cosa.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Si ma dico che dare quel rigore non è blasfemo, ci sta! Come se lo dava su Abate ci poteva stare! Ciò che è delittuoso è dare il rigore di Nocerino e non dare quello di Roncaglia. Questi due sono lo scandalo di oggi!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Ingenuo sul fallo costato il rigore. Pazienza.


----------



## Devil May Cry (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ingenuo sul fallo costato il rigore. Pazienza.



Rigore che non c'era eh.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

ha commesso un ingenuità piuttosto importante nel secondo tempo.Ma a sua parziale discolpa c'è il fatto di avere avuto davanti nocerino nel secondo tempo che non l'ha aiutato per niente,anzi...


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

rigore che si poteva evitare (cuadrado aveva fatto movimento ad uscire, quindi non poteva andare al tiro), ma lì non si lascia solo de sci contro cuadrado (vero Nocerello?)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2013)

Ingiusto addossargli tutte le colpe.. ne vedremo altri di errori così, è normale.

Sono quelli che dovrebbero essere "esperti" che devono compensare questi errori nei momenti di sbandamento, dando tranquillità e saggezza alla squadra, invece abbiamo dei giocatori d'esperienza penosi.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Aprile 2013)

Per me è il giovane più forte che abbiamo in squadra (mi impressiona più dei 3 "crestati").
Ha testa, personalità, classe, duttiilità e tranquillità (dovrebbe essere un filo più cattivo e dovrebbe interpretare meglio alcune situazioni difensive).
Oggi purtroppo è stato pollo.
Gli errori li possono fare tutti, figuriamoci un giovane. Quello di oggi è stato decisivo e grave, anche se fino all'episodio del rigore aveva giocato bene.
Il rigore non è nettissimo ma c'è, è stato ingenuo e inesperto.
Ma il mio giudizio su di lui non cambia di una virgola.
Però non voglio più sentire paragoni con Maldini, lasciamo stare questi confronti che non stanno né in cielo né in terra al momento.


----------



## Butcher (7 Aprile 2013)

Fino al rigore è stato impeccabile, non lo saltava nessuno!


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Fino al rigore è stato impeccabile, non lo saltava nessuno!


Forse ieri è stato il primo errore veramente grave che ha fatto (anche se di errori ne ha fatti ovviamente).
Quello che mi ha sorpreso è che da lì in poi è andato in tilt.
A volte ci si dimentica che è pur sempre un ventenne al primo anno in Serie A!
A sinistra ha fatto bene, però continuo a pensare che debba giocare a destra.


----------



## 2515 (8 Aprile 2013)

deve giocare a destra, farsi puntare sul piede debole per 90 minuti da uno veloce come quadrado è troppo scomodo, sulla destra lui le finte agli avversari non le fa nemmeno fare.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Aprile 2013)

ragà lì intervieni in quel modo se non hai esperienza. cuadrado fa un movimento ad uscire, non verso la porta, per cui non DEVI fare fallo mai nella vita. Il problema VERO però è che lì la squadra era spaccata in due. De Sciglio era solo contro Cuadrado e del centrocampo nemmeno l'ombra. Io penso che Nocerino non sappia giocare in un centrocampo a 3. E' più inutile di Traorè, e dico sul serio, perché non sa correre e non sa coprire se non nella sua zona.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> deve giocare a destra, farsi puntare sul piede debole per 90 minuti da uno veloce come quadrado è troppo scomodo, sulla destra lui le finte agli avversari non le fa nemmeno fare.



Amen !


----------



## 2515 (9 Aprile 2013)

basta guardare come fronteggiava asamoah, piede sinistro avanti, appena asamoah azzardava la finta gli rubava la palla, se invece lo juventino lo superava (una sola volta in 90 minuti), è già pronto col corpo a partire indietro e a chiudere subito la posizione. De Sciglio si sono inventati che sia più forte a sinistra perché spinge di più, ma lo fa semplicemente perché a sinistra c'è el shaarawy che glielo permette aprendo spazi, mentre sulla destra ha giocato sempre con boateng davanti, mai con niang, e boateng la sola cosa che fa è stare in mezzo e lo lascia solo contro 2 o tre avversari, rendendogli impossibile spingere efficacemente da solo. De Sciglio difensivamente a destra è praticamente invalicabile, quello che gli manca per essere eccellente in entrambe le fasi è un compagno davanti che glielo permetta e quello è niang, ma niang sta in panchina per far posto a quel lurido tamarro schifoso che spero gli venga un cancro ai capelli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Deve giocare a destra poche storie! Li secondo me rende di più, poi si vede che è la sua posizione naturale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2013)

Sia con Guarin (anche se fece una partitona) che con Quadrato, ovvero due esterni seri, ha sofferto.

De Sciglio - Constant e... Planiamo [cit.]


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

De Sciglio deve perfezionarsi ma è davvero un grande!!


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ragà lì intervieni in quel modo se non hai esperienza. cuadrado fa un movimento ad uscire, non verso la porta, per cui non DEVI fare fallo mai nella vita. Il problema VERO però è che lì la squadra era spaccata in due. De Sciglio era solo contro Cuadrado e del centrocampo nemmeno l'ombra. Io penso che Nocerino non sappia giocare in un centrocampo a 3. E' più inutile di Traorè, e dico sul serio, perché non sa correre e non sa coprire se non nella sua zona.



Lui sa giocare solo in un centrocampo a tre, il punto è che semplicemente è scarso.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2013)

Questa sera non dovrebbe giocare per lasciare spazio a Constant.
Spero non sia per scelta tecnica (lasciare fuori un giovane al primo errore non mi pare corretto), ma solo per farlo rifiatare un attimo in vista della Juve.
D'altronde negli ultimi mesi ha giocato sempre, anche in Nazionale.


----------



## 2515 (14 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questa sera non dovrebbe giocare per lasciare spazio a Constant.
> Spero non sia per scelta tecnica (lasciare fuori un giovane al primo errore non mi pare corretto), ma solo per farlo rifiatare un attimo in vista della Juve.
> D'altronde negli ultimi mesi ha giocato sempre, anche in Nazionale.



Ovvio, Asamoah ha ancora gli incubi dallo scorso scontro, Abate non è in grado di contenere Asamoah, De Sciglio sì. Spero proprio che torni sulla destra e che constant faccia una gran partita stasera, così abate se ne torna in panca.


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ovvio, Asamoah ha ancora gli incubi dallo scorso scontro, Abate non è in grado di contenere Asamoah, De Sciglio sì. Spero proprio che torni sulla destra e che constant faccia una gran partita stasera, così abate se ne torna in panca.



Ad Abate, sopratutto questo scandaloso Asamoah, non va via una volta che sia una, credimi.


----------



## Dexter (14 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ad Abate, sopratutto questo scandaloso Asamoah, non va via una volta che sia una, credimi.



ma neanche a me va via asamoah,da quando è rientrato dalla coppa d'africa sembra mio nonno


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2013)

Ho criticato tantissimo Abate, però ora è in formissima.
Anche nel disastro di Barcellona è stato l'unico che si è salvato.
Certo, tecnicamente Abate e De Sciglio non si possono minimamente paragonare.
Preferei Mattia a destra, però forse la scelta migliore sulle fasce è De Sciglio a sinistra e Abate a destra (Constant non mi convince).
Asamoah all'andata è uscito dal campo senza aver mai visto palla  (e in quel momento era in una forma incredibile)


----------



## Dexter (14 Aprile 2013)

io credo che con constant el sharaawy si trovi meglio. difensivamente non c'è paragone,ma nella fase offensiva costantino da' ancora qualcosa in più. stasera terrei in panca il buon mattia per dar spazio al formichiere.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> io credo che con constant el sharaawy si trovi meglio. difensivamente non c'è paragone,ma nella fase offensiva costantino da' ancora qualcosa in più. stasera terrei in panca il buon mattia per dar spazio al formichiere.



A me pare che le combinazioni El Shaarawy-De Sciglio abbiano creato più di qualche preoccupazione a molte squadre


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Aprile 2013)

adesso si può dire che non è titolare inamovibile, oppure devo aspettarmi orde di acciugaboys armati di statistiche?


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> adesso si può dire che non è titolare inamovibile, oppure devo aspettarmi orde di acciugaboys armati di statistiche?



Nelle partite decisive non lo fa mai giocare, verissimo.
Dice che i giovani devono crescere, ma allora quali sono le partite in cui un giovane deve crescere se non uno scontro diretto e una partita contro il Barcellona??
Poi per far giocare Constant, che ancora non ho capito quale esperienza ha visto che giocava nel Chievo ...


----------



## runner (15 Aprile 2013)

allora Allegri lo ha saputo valutare e rendere importante e come primo anno in prima squadra direi che ha fatto un ottimo lavoro

però ieri doveva giocare titolare


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Questa sera è stata fondamentale per lui, ha fatto tanta esperienza ed è sicuramente migliorato (guardando quel fenomeno che gioca al posto suo poi...). Menomale che Mister Allegri evita di bruciarlo lasciandolo in panchina


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Questa sera è stata fondamentale per lui, ha fatto tanta esperienza ed è sicuramente migliorato (guardando quel fenomeno che gioca al posto suo poi...). Menomale che Mister Allegri evita di bruciarlo lasciandolo in panchina



Quoto,ma comunque è strano averlo visto in panchina,in fondo il Mister gli ha sempre dato la massima fiducia nei big match!!!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

Dai Mattia, dicci la verità.
Ti sei trombato la moglie di Allegri.
Perché così la cosa avrebbe un senso.
Se deve pagare l'errore di Firenze stando fuori per il resto del campionato, allora Abate e Constant andrebbero messi alla ghigliottina.


----------



## robs91 (21 Aprile 2013)

Per Allegri è chiaramente una riserva.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2013)

"Per Allegri De Sciglio è un titolare" (cit. ottanta per cento degli utenti Milan World)


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Per Allegri è chiaramente una riserva.




........cioè ma che si fuma allegri??....madò...sta cosa di non bruciare i giovani lasciandoli in panchina la capisco fino ad un certo punto...l unico terzino in rosa che sa crossare poi...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

ed ecco uno dei tanti motvi per cui prima se ne va quell'incompetente meglio è.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ........cioè ma che si fuma allegri??....madò...sta cosa di non bruciare i giovani lasciandoli in panchina la capisco fino ad un certo punto...l unico terzino in rosa che sa crossare poi...



ma poi cosa vuoi bruciare ormai??? Ha esordito pure in nazionale!!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Aprile 2013)

...dovremo chiederlo ad allegri "ci sa fare con i giovani" cit


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2013)

No, ma poi lo lascia fuori non perché giocano Maicon o Lahm, ma Constant (che non è un terzino) e Abate (che non sa crossare nemmeno a piangere e per quanto difenda benino fa sempre più di qualche orrore nell'arco della stagione). E per far giocare Abate a tutti i costi, adatta a sinistra, quando vuole, l'unico terzino che abbiamo che sappia crossare e anche bene. Sono convinto che se fosse alla Juve con Conte (squadra al nostro stesso livello ahah) De Sciglio giocherebbe molto di più e sarebbe titolare inamovibile.


----------



## Harvey (22 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ...dovremo chiederlo ad allegri "ci sa fare con i giovani" cit



Che ci sappia fare con i giovani lo hanno dichiarato i giovani stessi, non più tardi qualche giorno fa El Shaarawy. Con un altro allenatore staremmo giocando con Antonini titolare.


----------



## addox (22 Aprile 2013)

De Sciglio in questo momento è il più sacrificabile dei terzini, ovviamente per motivi extracalcistici. Abate ha rognato e Costant sulla sinistra evidentemente da garanzie ad Allegri oltre al fatto che è stato appena riscattato e quindi non è da escludere che lo stiano anche mostrando per una eventuale cessione.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Sono stato il suo primo fan quando ancora il forum sperava negli AOGO e nei VAN DER WIEL.
Però l'ultima partita l'ha giocata con la Fiorentina e ha regalato ingenuamente un rigore.
Per aver sbagliato il gol contro il Barça Niang è crollato... così come lo scorso anno El Shaarawy contro l'Arsenal.
Quindi calma.
Sono sicuro che domenica tornerà in campo.


----------



## 2515 (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sono stato il suo primo fan quando ancora il forum sperava negli AOGO e nei VAN DER WIEL.
> Però l'ultima partita l'ha giocata con la Fiorentina e ha regalato ingenuamente un rigore.
> Per aver sbagliato il gol contro il Barça Niang è crollato... così come lo scorso anno El Shaarawy contro l'Arsenal.
> Quindi calma.
> Sono sicuro che domenica tornerà in campo.



Perché va fatto giocare nel suo ruolo e lui è un terzino DESTRO, farsi puntare da uno veloce come quadrado per 90 minuti sul piede debole non è certo d'aiuto. A destra De Sciglio è sempre stato invalicabile, che giochi nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Perché va fatto giocare nel suo ruolo e lui è un terzino DESTRO, farsi puntare da uno veloce come quadrado per 90 minuti sul piede debole non è certo d'aiuto. A destra De Sciglio è sempre stato invalicabile, che giochi nel suo ruolo.



quoto


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

La maglia da titolare a destra se l'è giocata quando Galliani non ha ceduto Abate a gennaio.
Se non l'hanno ceduto è perché *deve* giocare. 

In ogni caso non capisco il problema, visto che De Sciglio ha giocato più di Abate e di Constant quest'anno. Proprio come El Shaarawy probabilmente ha bisogno di riacquistare lucidità. Per un esordiente 20enne in Serie A, COL MILAN, fare una rincorsa come la nostra (e quindi restare concentrato al massimo per evitare errori perché puoi distruggere l'andamento della squadra), non è semplice giocare sempre. Anzi, quasi impossibile.
Ma d'altronde lo stiamo vedendo col Faraone....


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sono stato il suo primo fan quando ancora il forum sperava negli AOGO e nei VAN DER WIEL.
> Però l'ultima partita l'ha giocata con la Fiorentina e ha regalato ingenuamente un rigore.
> Per aver sbagliato il gol contro il Barça Niang è crollato... così come lo scorso anno El Shaarawy contro l'Arsenal.
> Quindi calma.
> Sono sicuro che domenica tornerà in campo.



Concordo. Ma qua dentro lasciare fuori Mattia, che io stimo da matti, sembra un delitto. Non capisco davvero.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> La maglia da titolare a destra se l'è giocata quando Galliani non ha ceduto Abate a gennaio.
> Se non l'hanno ceduto è perché *deve* giocare.
> 
> In ogni caso non capisco il problema, visto che De Sciglio ha giocato più di Abate e di Constant quest'anno. Proprio come El Shaarawy probabilmente ha bisogno di riacquistare lucidità. Per un esordiente 20enne in Serie A, COL MILAN, fare una rincorsa come la nostra (e quindi restare concentrato al massimo per evitare errori perché puoi distruggere l'andamento della squadra), non è semplice giocare sempre. Anzi, quasi impossibile.
> Ma d'altronde lo stiamo vedendo col Faraone....



Hai perfettamente ragione. Qua dentro non si considerano mai gli aspetti psicologici che nel calcio ci sono, a maggior ragione nei ragazzini. Il calcio reale è una cosa, il calcio dei videogiochi dove giochi con gli stessi 11 tutto l'anno è un altro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2013)

Qui non si parla di alcune panchine per rifiatare,si parla del fatto che De Sciglio non ha giocato i recenti big match,nonostante sia il miglior terzino per distacco.Si parla del fatto che non gioca da due partite perchè si è fatto ingannare da uno dei migliori giocatori uno contro uno del campionato.Altro che aspetti psicologici.


----------



## Dexter (22 Aprile 2013)

lasciare fuori un giocatore dopo un errore in una gara è una mazzata psicologica,di certo non lo aiuta. sarebbe molto meglio confermarlo nella partita successiva. se si parla di aspetti psicologici che funzionano al contrario,per giustificare le scelte di allegri,allora mi tiro fuori.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Qui non si parla di alcune panchine per rifiatare,si parla del fatto che De Sciglio non ha giocato i recenti big match,nonostante sia il miglior terzino per distacco.Si parla del fatto che non gioca da due partite perchè si è fatto ingannare da uno dei migliori giocatori uno contro uno del campionato.Altro che aspetti psicologici.



il match ball contro la viola l'ha cannato. 180 minuti fa. non 2348239084.
altro big match, contro l'inter, ha sbagliato in occasione del gol dell'inter



> lasciare fuori un giocatore dopo un errore in una gara è una mazzata psicologica,di certo non lo aiuta. sarebbe molto meglio confermarlo nella partita successiva. se si parla di aspetti psicologici che funzionano al contrario,per giustificare le scelte di allegri,allora mi tiro fuori.


al posto di abate o constant ieri? no perché si sta sparando su entrambi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il match ball contro la viola l'ha cannato. 180 minuti fa. non 2348239084.



Non ho scritto nulla di diverso.E comunque non vedo un motivo sufficiente per panchinare per due partite consecutive (ed importantissime) colui che è nettamente il migliore nel ruolo.



The Ripper ha scritto:


> altro big match, contro l'inter, ha sbagliato in occasione del gol dell'inter



Ok,ha sbagliato sull'inserimento di Schelotto.Abate invece ha REGALATO gol su gol a Milingo,ma non è mai stato panchinato per due partite subito dopo.


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> altro big match, contro l'inter, ha sbagliato in occasione del gol dell'inter
> .



Dai su le responsabilità del gol di Schelotto sono da dividersi tra Nocerino e Mexes, che c'entra De Sciglio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Aprile 2013)

"spero" che abbia qualche problema fisico perchè altrimenti non riesco a spiegarmi il motivo di due esclusioni di fila....che potesse saltare la partita col napoli poteva essere anche accettabile,ma saltarle tutte e due per far giocare quel cesso di abate...a meno che non ci sia sotto qualche mossa di mercato!(far giocare abate per venderlo ad un buon prezzo allo zenit)..ma non penso perchè desci potrebbe comunque giocare a sinistra


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dai su le responsabilità del gol di Schelotto sono da dividersi tra Nocerino e Mexes, che c'entra De Sciglio.


'nsomma. la diagonale l'ha cannata.


----------



## Prinz (22 Aprile 2013)

De sciglio nel derby ha creato tutte le azioni pericolose della squadra, ed il goal non è certo principalmente responsabilità sua


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2013)

Non è Robocob, è normale che qualche errore lo commetta.
Nel derby, diamogli pure la colpa del gol di Schelotto, se Balotelli avesse messo dentro anche solo uno dei 3683092 cross che ha fatto avremmo vinto la partita tranquillamente.
Io non dico che è un dio sceso in terra ed è infallibile, però francamente difensivamente non è peggio di Constant e Abate (nonostante debba migliorare molto), mentre dal punto di vista tecnico se li mangia a colazione.
Ha giocato tanto per essere un ventenne al primo vero anno in serie A e considerando che ha dimostrato di avere personalità per giocare nel Milan, per carità.
Discuto solo il fatto che Allegri nelle partite importanti non lo metta mai (contro Juve, Napoli, Lazio e Inter è sempre stato tra i migliori in campo), quando sono queste le sfide in cui deve fare esperienza e quando giocano terzini che non sono meglio di lui, tutto qua.
Di errori ne ha fatti (con la Fiorentina molto grave), ma per me rimane uno dei giocatori migliori del Milan di questa stagione, forse è stato addirittura quello col rendimento più costante di tutti.

P.S.: su di lui ho cambiato totalmente idea. L'anno scorso per me era assolutamente mediocre e anche ad inizio anno mi sembrava valido ma non pronto. Ha avuto una crescita davvero esponenziale e questo lascia ben sperare per i prossimi anni.


----------



## 2515 (22 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non è Robocob, è normale che qualche errore lo commetta.
> Nel derby, diamogli pure la colpa del gol di Schelotto, se Balotelli avesse messo dentro anche solo uno dei 3683092 cross che ha fatto avremmo vinto la partita tranquillamente.
> Io non dico che è un dio sceso in terra ed è infallibile, però francamente difensivamente non è peggio di Constant e Abate (nonostante debba migliorare molto), mentre dal punto di vista tecnico se li mangia a colazione.
> Ha giocato tanto per essere un ventenne al primo vero anno in serie A e considerando che ha dimostrato di avere personalità per giocare nel Milan, per carità.
> ...



nel derby la colpa del gol è solo di Nocerino e Mexes. De Sciglio ha fatto una signora partita, nel primo tempo ha dato a balotelli due palloni a 2 metri dalla porta sui piedi col mancino.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> nel derby la colpa del gol è solo di Nocerino e Mexes. De Sciglio ha fatto una signora partita, nel primo tempo ha dato a balotelli due palloni a 2 metri dalla porta sui piedi col mancino.



Sì sì, per me è stato anche il migliore in campo nel derby (non era disposto benissimo sul gol, ma la colpa principale è di Mexes e Nocerino).
Voglio vedere quando Abate e Constant saranno in grado di fare l'assist che De Sciglio ha fatto per Balotelli in nazionale.


----------



## 2515 (22 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì sì, per me è stato anche il migliore in campo nel derby (non era disposto benissimo sul gol, ma la colpa principale è di Mexes e Nocerino).
> Voglio vedere quando Abate e Constant saranno in grado di fare l'assist che De Sciglio ha fatto per Balotelli in nazionale.



o anche quello al volo col mancino sulla testa di pazzini che lui ha spedito fuori, o quello di prima in corsa sui piedi a balotelli in area di rigore o quello fatto fumandosi guarin con una finta. Senza contare quello ad elsha in Champions.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Che ci sappia fare con i giovani lo hanno dichiarato i giovani stessi, non più tardi qualche giorno fa El Shaarawy. Con un altro allenatore staremmo giocando con Antonini titolare.




Credo che finchè sei in una squadra e ci vuoi rimanere è difficile proprio andare contro l allenatore...è vero allegri ha lanciato il faraone,aiutato anche dal fatto che non avevamo altri attaccanti...ma x me quello che l ha messo nella posizione giusta è stato prandelli in nazionale.Da li si è visto un altro faraone.De sciglio per me dovrebbe giocare sempre,come maldini


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno mi spiega perchè tale Bartra può giocare una semifinale di Champions, mentre De Sciglio non può giocare un quarto di finale perchè sennò "si brucia"?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perchè tale Bartra può giocare una semifinale di Champions, mentre De Sciglio non può giocare un quarto di finale perchè sennò "si brucia"?



Chiedere al livornese in panchina, magari spiegherà perché nelle ultime giornate è stato sostituito da ABATE...


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perchè tale Bartra può giocare una semifinale di Champions, mentre De Sciglio non può giocare un quarto di finale perchè sennò "si brucia"?


Perchè non ha un allenatore mediocre come il nostro.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perchè tale Bartra può giocare una semifinale di Champions, mentre De Sciglio non può giocare un quarto di finale perchè sennò "si brucia"?



Perchè in Italia abbiamo una mentalità del piffero.Che poi sto Bartra con Mattia c'entra nulla.


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

De Sciglio giovane o no deve giocare titolare.....sempre.....

se magari è un po' affaticato allora il cambio ci sta però nelle ultime uscite doveva essere lui in campo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perchè tale Bartra può giocare una semifinale di Champions, mentre De Sciglio non può giocare un quarto di finale perchè sennò "si brucia"?


infatti sta facendo proprio una gran partita


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

p.s. e infatti sto Bartra mi sa che il campo non lo vedrà mai più


----------



## pennyhill (23 Aprile 2013)

Lasciate perdere Bartra, c'è Alaba che sono due anni che gioca queste partite.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> infatti sta facendo proprio una gran partita





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere Bartra, c'è Alaba che sono due anni che gioca queste partite.



Ti ha risposto alla perfezione Penny


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere Bartra, c'è Alaba che sono due anni che gioca queste partite.



Appunto. Alaba a 20 anni giocava una stagione intera da titolare, comprese le partite con il Real e la finale (battendo anche i rigori) e nessuno si è mai preoccupato che su bruciasse. Se uno è forte deve giocare.

Del resto, c'è gente che crede che quello che abbiamo preso dal Brescia a 23 anni abbia bisogno di tempo...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere Bartra, c'è Alaba che sono due anni che gioca queste partite.



ma Alaba è tra i migliori in Europa. E finora ha giocato tutte le partite del Bayern in Europa. E' arrivato forse a oltre 20 partite, ormai è una sicurezza. Bartra non ha giocato manco 4 partite in Liga! 
Ok i giovani, ma devono avere le qualità fisiche, tecniche e per giocare certe partite soprattutto MENTALI.
El Shaarawy lo scorso anno contro l'Arsenal si è fumato un gol semplicissimo ed è calato. Niang dopo Barcellona è in condizioni pessime (contro il Napoli l'avrei sparato). 
Poi, se si è talentuosi, dagli errori si cresce. El Shaarawy è quello di quest'anno anche grazie a quell'errore a Londra. Quindi va bene così. Ma è vero, il rischio di bruciare un giovane in determinate partite c'è, esiste. 
E lo dico da primo fan di De Sciglio (che oggi ha fatto dichiarazioni splendide).

p.s. Alaba ha fatto lo stesso percorso di De Sciglio. Alla sua prima vera stagione ha giocato una manciata di partite in CL. Nella successiva (la scorsa) praticamente tutte, tranne le prime 4... perché s'è preso il posto da titolare come l'ha fatto De Sciglio. Sono strasicuro che De Sciglio il prossimo anno le giocherà tutte.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Aprile 2013)

Alaba che tra quarti e semifinali sbagliò spesso l’anno scorso, ma non per questo l’hanno messo fuori.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Alaba che tra quarti e semifinali sbagliò spesso l’anno scorso, ma non per questo l’hanno messo fuori.



Perché ha qualità superiori alla media, anche di De Sciglio (che, ripeto, secondo me dal prossimo anno sarà titolare inamovibile come El Shaarawy quest'anno).

p.s. che poi, diciamo la verità, Abate e Constant all'andata hanno fatto un partitone. Teoricamente non c'era un motivo per cui mettere De Sciglio. Per caratteristiche evidentemente Constant e Abate davano maggiori garanzie, come l'andata aveva dimostrato.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Aprile 2013)

Non è colpa tua, è che c'è un obrobrio in panchina.


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

State calmi su, è la sua prima vera stagione tra i professionisti ed ha giocato tantissimo. Le cose si fanno per gradi.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (23 Aprile 2013)

Vale lo stesso anche per EL92!


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Avrà tutto il tempo di dimostrare il suo valore anche in queste sfide.
Alla fine del suo primo anno tra i professionisti è considerato uno dei più talentuosi terzini under 21 anche in Europa, si è conquistato il posto in nazionale con ottime prestazioni e quasi certamente ci sarà nella Confederations Cup.
Non è proprio poca roba.
Che sia meglio di Abate e Constant è fuori discussione.
Però metti caso che avesse fatto una prestazione disastrosa sarebbe stato massacrato, nonostante l'ottima stagione nel complesso.
Io l'avrei fatto giocare non per fargli fare esperienza ma perché lo reputo più forte degli altri


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Aprile 2013)

io gli darei pure le colpe sul penalty concesso ai gobbi.
non si sa mai.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io gli darei pure le colpe sul penalty concesso ai gobbi.
> non si mai.



Massì, tanto per gli juventini è già colpevole di tutti i gol incassati dalla Nazionale dal Mondiale dell'82 in poi.
Non era ancora nato, però era già colpa sua


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io gli darei pure le colpe sul penalty concesso ai gobbi.
> non si mai.



Ma veramente.

Aspetto solo che tra un paio d'anni diventi il terzino destro italiano più forte senza dubbio alcuno. E se non sarà così sarà solo perchè in dirigenza e noi tifosi non siamo stati capaci di dargli il giusto tempo per crescere. Però poi scordatevi il modello Dortmund


----------



## sheva90 (25 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Non è colpa tua, è che c'è un obrobrio in panchina.



L'obrobrio come dici tu De Sciglio l'ha lanciato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Massì, tanto per gli juventini è già colpevole di tutti i gol incassati dalla Nazionale dal Mondiale dell'82 in poi.
> Non era ancora nato, però era già colpa sua



mica solo per gli juventini, a leggere 'sto topic.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



sheva90 ha scritto:


> L'obrobrio come dici tu De Sciglio l'ha lanciato.



sì, ma si scrive obbrobrio comunque.


----------



## _ET_ (28 Aprile 2013)

migliore in campo....il sombrero in corsa è una cosa


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Anche lui mi sembra un po' sottotono in questo finale di stagione.
Certo, nello strazio della difesa è stato l'unico che si è salvato.
Partita da 6: non ha commesso errori né ha fatto chissà che.
Sul fallo che ha fatto ad inizio partita ci sono rimasto, non è da lui fare quel tipo di fallo, forse è stato posseduto da Flamini in quel momento 
Continuo a pensare che sia enormemente sprecato a sinistra.


----------



## 2515 (29 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche lui mi sembra un po' sottotono in questo finale di stagione.
> Certo, nello strazio della difesa è stato l'unico che si è salvato.
> Partita da 6: non ha commesso errori né ha fatto chissà che.
> Sul fallo che ha fatto ad inizio partita ci sono rimasto, non è da lui fare quel tipo di fallo, forse è stato posseduto da Flamini in quel momento
> Continuo a pensare che sia enormemente sprecato a sinistra.



l'ultima frase spiega tutto quello che hai detto sopra, il fallo è semplice, è giovane e quindi vuole rimediare ad ogni errore immediatamente. Quell'irruenza significa che per lui quell'errore era brutto.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Tra l'altro, quando qualcuno riuscirà a capire per quale motivo non debba giocare a destra mi faccia un fischio.
Piuttosto adattiamo Abate sulla fascia sinistra che magari visto che ha i piedi al contrario azzecca qualche cross


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Aprile 2013)

oggi brillantissimo, ha fatto una sgroppata verso la fine del primo tempo sulla fascia che stava andando in porta da solo...stavo quasi venendo.

Il nostro miglior terzino per distacco-.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Aprile 2013)

A tratti in difficoltà a sinistra e a tratti invece scatenato, rimettetelo a destra dai, vi prego.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

non si può preferire Abate a lui su


----------



## runner (29 Aprile 2013)

De Sciglio strepitoso!!


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Anche se ieri ha fatto il compitino ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Deve giocare a destra!


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2013)

Col Pescara probabilmente ritorna e gioca.
Sono queste le partite importanti che deve giocare per dimostrare di essere da Milan, anche se c'è il rischio che si bruci.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (11 Maggio 2013)

ma bruciare cosa, ormai non si brucia più, è un grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma bruciare cosa, ormai non si brucia più, è un grandissimo giocatore.



Ero ironico 
Dipendesse da me, lo farei giocare anche con una gamba sola.
Domenica se gioca lo aspetta un confronto difficile, Totti è il giocatore che ha più sofferto quest'anno. Con la Roma ha disputato la sua peggior partita.


----------



## 2515 (11 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma bruciare cosa, ormai non si brucia più, è un grandissimo giocatore.



è già il terzino più forte in serie A e della nazionale. A conti fatti la sua esplosione fa impallidire quella di balotelli ed el shaarawy.


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me, Saponana è un Boateng italiano. Al massimo, lo vedo mezz'ala destra. Ma chi crede che questo giocatore puo fare il trequartista al Milan ha perso la testa.


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> A conti fatti la sua esplosione fa impallidire quella di balotelli ed el shaarawy.



Verissimo. In pochi si aspettavano una crescita di questo tipo. Sia noi sia molti interisti/gobbi


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Secondo me, Saponana è un Boateng italiano.



Non c'entra assolutamente nulla, giocatori completamente diversi, se volevi fare un paragone dispregiativo potevi dire Gasbarroni, ma Boateng ?


P.S. Forse hai sbagliato topic, e anche io


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> è già il terzino più forte in serie A e della nazionale. A conti fatti la sua esplosione fa impallidire quella di balotelli ed el shaarawy.



.


----------



## 2515 (11 Maggio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Verissimo. In pochi si aspettavano una crescita di questo tipo. Sia noi sia molti interisti/gobbi



primo anno vero da professionista e diventa il terzino più utilizzato, il migliore della difesa e va pure in nazionale dove dimostra di poterci stare tranquillamente pur giocando sul piede più debole.
E' stata una bomba atomica assolutamente, passare dalla primavera alla nazionale maggiore in 6 mesi è semplicemente pazzesco, specie per un giocatore difensivo.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> primo anno vero da professionista e diventa il terzino più utilizzato, il migliore della difesa e va pure in nazionale dove dimostra di poterci stare tranquillamente pur giocando sul piede più debole.
> E' stata una bomba atomica assolutamente, passare dalla primavera alla nazionale maggiore in 6 mesi è semplicemente pazzesco, specie per un giocatore difensivo.



Attualmente il più utilizzato però è il crossatore pazzo.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (11 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> è già il terzino più forte in serie A e della nazionale. A conti fatti la sua esplosione fa impallidire quella di balotelli ed el shaarawy.



Piano, Balotelli è esploso a 17 anni, mica cotica 

Ed Elsha comunque all'andata è stato il miglior giocatore della serie A intera.


----------



## 2515 (12 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Piano, Balotelli è esploso a 17 anni, mica cotica
> 
> Ed Elsha comunque all'andata è stato il miglior giocatore della serie A intera.



Io non dico che elsha o balo non abbiano avuto esplosioni importanti. ma De Sciglio dalla primavera del milan è passato a titolare del milan, miglior terzino in serie A e della nazionale in 6 mesi. E' stato un passo enorme, colossale. Elsha per la nazionale e per esplodere ha fatto 3/4 anni da professionista prima. Balotelli per arrivare in nazionale ci ha messo tempo e non è mai stato titolare prima di venire al milan. De Sciglio ha fatto qualcosa di semplicemente trascendentale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2013)

Finalmente a destra


----------



## 2515 (12 Maggio 2013)

Vai e fai capire ad Abate chi deve starsene in panchina, sia qui che in nazionale!


----------



## Graxx (12 Maggio 2013)

da noi potrebbero tornare in versione ringiovanita serginho e cafu dopo poco cag.herebbero i cross anche loro...è assurdo..noi i giocatori li depauperiamo tecnicamente...è incredibile questa cosa

- - - Aggiornato - - -

da noi potrebbero tornare in versione ringiovanita serginho e cafu dopo poco cag.herebbero i cross anche loro...è assurdo..noi i giocatori li depauperiamo tecnicamente...è incredibile questa cosa


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2013)

malino finora


----------



## robs91 (12 Maggio 2013)

Dovrebbe andare più sul fondo invece di tentare cross da trequarti campo come faceva Oddo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Maggio 2013)

Male, molto male


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Maggio 2013)

Maluccio (sempre meglio dell'_idolo_ Constant).
Si è ridotto ad un compitino striminzito nelle ultime partite che ha giocato, sbagliando qualche passaggio di troppo (ci ha abituato troppo bene probabilmente).
Con Fiorentina e Roma quest'anno ha probabilmente giocato le sue peggiori partite.
Il bilancio comunque alla sua prima vera stagione in serie A è ampiamente positivo.
Anche lui come El Shaarawy è proprio l'ultimo dei problemi di questa squadra.


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2013)

Stasera malino, fisicamente e mentalmente non è al top, ma ha 20 anni il che è normale. Stasera ha dimostrato che non negli ultimi tempi non è al top. Però Allegri da un mese è in croce, perchè non fa giocare Mattia. Stasera ce n'è stata la dimostrazione del perchè ultimamente abbia fatto anche panchina.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Maggio 2013)

belli i giudizi dettati da una singola partita.
proprio tipici della mentalità italica.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Stasera malino, fisicamente e mentalmente non è al top, ma ha 20 anni il che è normale. Stasera ha dimostrato che non negli ultimi tempi non è al top. Però Allegri da un mese è in croce, perchè non fa giocare Mattia. Stasera ce n'è stata la dimostrazione del perchè ultimamente abbia fatto anche panchina.



Constant questa sera ha fatto peggio, Abate nelle ultime partite ha fatto danni.
Poi ogni tanto la panchina se la può fare, solo che davanti a lui non è che abbia proprio Cafù, Serginho o Zambrotta, anzi.
Comunque è pur sempre al suo primo anno tra i professionisti e si critica quando fa il compitino (non ha fatto bene, non mi è piaciuto, ma non ha fatto danni e se Mario nel primo tempo l'avesse messa avrebbe fatto un assist vincente).
Per la stagione passata e i giocatori che abbiamo criticare El Shaarawy e De Sciglio per me è pura follia.
Il che non significa che va bene così, devono crescere entrambi e anche tanto, ma è meglio avere dei giovani come loro che non averli. Teniamoceli stretti.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

Non è una partita dai, è da un mesetto minimo che Mattia è scarico e si vede. Non è lo stesso di mesi fa, proprio per niente. Ma il che è normalissimo. 

I nostri giovanotti hanno fatto un'annata molto molto importante, mi riferisco ad El Shaarawy e De Sciglio ed in parte a Niang. Ma bisogna essere altrettanto onesti e dire che da qualche mese a questa parte stanno pagando tanto a livelli fisico e mentale.

Ma è normale, un giovane non ha l'abitudine di uno con più esperienza sulle spalle, l'abitudine alla pressione, alla fatica mentale e fisica.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Constant questa sera ha fatto peggio, Abate nelle ultime partite ha fatto danni.
> Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo al primo anno tra i professionisti e si critica quando fa il compitino (non ha fatto bene, non mi è piaciuto, ma non ha fatto danni e se Mario nel primo tempo l'avesse messa avrebbe fatto un assist vincente).
> Per la stagione e i giocatori che abbiamo criticare El Shaarawy e De Sciglio per me è pura follia.
> Il che non significa che va bene così, devono crescere entrambi e anche tanto, ma è meglio avere dei giovani come loro che non averli. Teniamoceli stretti.



Mica li critico, sono due dei pochi che considero idoli di questo nuovo Milan, figurati. Cerco semplicemente di dare una valutazione obiettiva su di loro, per il loro momento.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2013)

Quest'anno è andato.

Aspetto di vederlo fare tutta la preparazione con la squadra...


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è andato.
> 
> Aspetto di vederlo fare tutta la preparazione con la squadra...



Aimè non la farà, che sia confederation o europeo ne salterà mezza. Veramente d'estate ci sono troppe partite delle nazionali, ogni anno è cosi.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è una partita dai, è da un mesetto minimo che Mattia è scarico e si vede. Non è lo stesso di mesi fa, proprio per niente. Ma il che è normalissimo.
> 
> I nostri giovanotti hanno fatto un'annata molto molto importante, mi riferisco ad El Shaarawy e De Sciglio ed in parte a Niang. Ma bisogna essere altrettanto onesti e dire che da qualche mese a questa parte stanno pagando tanto a livelli fisico e mentale.
> 
> ...



Sì sì certo e sono d'accordo con te.
Il problema è che per molti Elsha o è un fenomeno o una pippa, De Sciglio passa dall'essere meglio di Maldini a peggio di Mesbah.
Esiste una via di mezzo.
Si parla tanto di progetto Borussia Dortmund ma molto probabilmente se giocassero nel Milan qualche anno fa qualcuno avrebbe chiesto la cessione di Reus o Gotze perché troppo acerbi.
Per non parlare di tutti gli errori che ha commesso Varane contro il Borussia, se giocasse nel Milan sarebbe stato massacrato pesantemente.
Se ci si mette a criticare i pochi giovani che hanno dimostrato già ottime qualità con tutte le pippe che abbiamo in squadra non ce la caviamo più 

- - - Updated - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è andato.
> 
> Aspetto di vederlo fare tutta la preparazione con la squadra...



Sarà sicuramente titolare in Confederations o all'Europeo Under 21.
Altro che preparazione.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

Si ma non è che i tifosi del Real non se la "prendono" con Varane quando sbaglia eh. Ragazzi, siamo tifosi del Milan, squadra storicamente grandissima. I tifosi di una grande squadra sono abituati ai campioni, vedere i giovani sbagliare magari tanto non è facile da mandare giu. La mentalità non si cambia in due giorni. La mentalità vincente dei milanisti. 

Ci dobbiamo abituare ad un altro standard, come si sono abituati i tifosi del Dortmund. 

Io sono il primo orgoglioso e paziente nei confronti di De Sciglio ed Elsha. Sono il nostro futuro. Sono gli idoli del nuovo Milan. Ma questo ovviamente non vieta di sottolineare quando sbagliano, di elencare in cosa devono migliorare, di evidenziare quando vivono un momento di calo generale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Vale Constant e Abate messi insieme.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma non è che i tifosi del Real non se la "prendono" con Varane quando sbaglia eh. Ragazzi, siamo tifosi del Milan, squadra storicamente grandissima. I tifosi di una grande squadra sono abituati ai campioni, vedere i giovani sbagliare magari tanto non è facile da mandare giu. La mentalità non si cambia in due giorni. La mentalità vincente dei milanisti.
> 
> Ci dobbiamo abituare ad un altro standard, come si sono abituati i tifosi del Dortmund.
> 
> Io sono il primo orgoglioso e paziente nei confronti di De Sciglio ed Elsha. Sono il nostro futuro. Sono gli idoli del nuovo Milan. Ma questo ovviamente non vieta di sottolineare quando sbagliano, di elencare in cosa devono migliorare, di evidenziare quando vivono un momento di calo generale.



Sono d'accordissimo.
Forse non mi sono espresso bene.
E' giustissimo sottolineare gli errori che commettono (Stephan in molte partite non ha inciso e anche Mattia in parecchie partite ha commesso errori non solamente a Firenze) perché possano diventare dei grandi.
Ma c'è chi solo perché non segna e sta giocando male spera nella cessione del Faraone.
Questa per me è follia.
Tutto qua. 

- - - Updated - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vale Constant e Abate messi insieme.



Non gli hai fatto un grandissimo complimento eh


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Stagione più che positiva, con le normali flessioni dovute all'età.
Dal prossimo anno lo voglio vedere più spesso titolare, soprattutto in partite che contano.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo.
> Forse non mi sono espresso bene.
> E' giustissimo sottolineare gli errori che commettono (Stephan in molte partite non ha inciso e anche Mattia in parecchie partite ha commesso errori non solamente a Firenze) perché possano diventare dei grandi.
> Ma c'è chi solo perché non segna e sta giocando male spera nella cessione del Faraone.
> ...




CI ho pensato dopo  ..fondere Constant e Abate da luogo ad un mostro di scarsezza pauroso


----------



## The Ripper (13 Maggio 2013)

moooolto male. da un mese a questa parte.
e lo dico da fan numero 1 di Mattia (che vorrei capitano).

Giusto criticare tutti, compreso l'allenatore, ma bisogna anche capire con che materiale umano sta lavorando. Un ragazzo come De Sciglio, come El Shaarawy, non sono in grado di fare una stagione sempre ad alti livelli da inizio alla fine. Il prossimo anno andrà meglio per entrambi. 

Nella prossima non so davvero quale coppia di terzini schiererei.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aimè non la farà, che sia confederation o europeo ne salterà mezza. Veramente d'estate ci sono troppe partite delle nazionali, ogni anno è cosi.


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2013)

Premetto che purtroppo non ho potuto vedere la partita, a me pare (avendo visto solo gli highlights) che l'unico cross perfetto sia stato proprio di De Sciglio a Bidoneng che ha sprecato malamente. Però qui viene criticato, magari a ragione eh, ripeto non ho potuto vederli.


----------



## Harvey (14 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Premetto che purtroppo non ho potuto vedere la partita, a me pare (avendo visto solo gli highlights) che l'unico cross perfetto sia stato proprio di De Sciglio a Bidoneng che ha sprecato malamente. Però qui viene criticato, magari a ragione eh, ripeto non ho potuto vederli.



Come te penso che sia il migliore terzino in rosa, c'è da dire però che quello a cui ti riferisci è stato l'unico cross riuscito. Per il resto come il peggior Abate ne ha tirati una decina addosso a Dodò


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Come te penso che sia il migliore terzino in rosa, c'è da dire però che quello a cui ti riferisci è stato l'unico cross riuscito. Per il resto come il peggior Abate ne ha tirati una decina addosso a Dodò



Ah ok capito grazie  . Però converrai con me che aver azzeccato un cross in una partita lo pone già a un livello superiore a tutta la stagione di Abate


----------



## Harvey (14 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ah ok capito grazie  . Però converrai con me che aver azzeccato un cross in una partita lo pone già a un livello superiore a tutta la *carriera* di Abate



Fixed


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Maggio 2013)

DeSciglio, e lo dico da molto tempo, il suo vero ruolo è terzino sinistro. Sulla destra, non mi ricordo che cosa di bene ha fatto.

Sulla sinistra in Nazionale ha fermato Dani Alves e fatto un assist per Balotelli.
Altro che fare giocare _l'idolo _Constant.

Quando Allegri lo capirà, saremo a posto.


----------



## Milanscout (14 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> DeSciglio, e lo dico da molto tempo, il suo vero ruolo è terzino sinistro. Sulla destra, non mi ricordo che cosa di bene ha fatto.
> 
> Sulla sinistra in Nazionale ha fermato Dani Alves e fatto un assist per Balotelli.
> Altro che fare giocare _l'idolo _Constant.
> ...



Lo dici solo perché De sciglio ruba il posto al tuo amatissimo Abate -.-"


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> DeSciglio, e lo dico da molto tempo, il suo vero ruolo è terzino sinistro. Sulla destra, non mi ricordo che cosa di bene ha fatto.
> 
> Sulla sinistra in Nazionale ha fermato Dani Alves e fatto un assist per Balotelli.
> Altro che fare giocare _l'idolo _Constant.
> ...



no dai a destra mi sembra decisamente meglio, devono giocare de sciglio e costant sono i due che hanno più qualità, abate può essere solo un ottimo rincalzo ma ha dei grossi limiti


----------



## runner (14 Maggio 2013)

De Sciglio non si tocca è lui la rivelazione di quest' anno e deve giocare sempre lui......


----------



## 2515 (14 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> DeSciglio, e lo dico da molto tempo, il suo vero ruolo è terzino sinistro. Sulla destra, non mi ricordo che cosa di bene ha fatto.
> 
> Sulla sinistra in Nazionale ha fermato Dani Alves e fatto un assist per Balotelli.
> Altro che fare giocare _l'idolo _Constant.
> ...


 De Sciglio a livello difensivo a destra è un altro pianeta rispetto a sinistra, quello che vuoi che contro la fiorentina se avesse giocato a destra contro quadrado quello il pallone se lo sarebbe sognato solo con la mano nei pantaloni. De Sciglio non può farsi puntare sul piede debole ogni volta, non è ancora pronto. La differenza è che a sinistra lui ha el shaarawy e un incontrista che coprono e quindi può avanzare di più e cercare il fondo, mentre a destra c'ha boateng che gli porta 2 o 3 avversari sulla linea di corsa e quindi il fondo non lo trova.


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio a livello difensivo a destra è un altro pianeta rispetto a sinistra, quello che vuoi che contro la fiorentina se avesse giocato a destra contro quadrado quello il pallone se lo sarebbe sognato solo con la mano nei pantaloni. De Sciglio non può farsi puntare sul piede debole ogni volta, non è ancora pronto. La differenza è che a sinistra lui ha el shaarawy e un incontrista che coprono e quindi può avanzare di più e cercare il fondo, mentre a destra c'ha boateng che gli porta 2 o 3 avversari sulla linea di corsa e quindi il fondo non lo trova.



Se Desciglio è di un "altro pianeta sulla destra", allora voglio sapere perche Prandelli l'ha fatto giocare 2 volte sulla fascia sinistra sia contro il Brasile che contre Malta ?

DeSciglio ha fermato Daniel Alves (il migliore terzino destro al mondo).

La verità è che DeSciglio ha fatto le sue migliori partite sulla fascia sinistra.


----------



## Frikez (15 Maggio 2013)

Forse perchè a sinistra non abbiamo nessuno!? All'Europeo si alternarono Balzaretti e Giaccherini


----------



## 2515 (15 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Se Desciglio è di un "altro pianeta sulla destra", allora voglio sapere perche Prandelli l'ha fatto giocare 2 volte sulla fascia sinistra sia contro il Brasile che contre Malta ?
> 
> DeSciglio ha fermato Daniel Alves (il migliore terzino destro al mondo).
> 
> La verità è che DeSciglio ha fatto le sue migliori partite sulla fascia sinistra.



Se Dani Alves è il miglior terzino destro mi sa che non sai cosa sia un terzino, Dani Alves è un ala di centrocampo adattata. Se mi parli di terzino destro parla di Lahm, quello è un altro pianeta proprio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2013)

Ahahah si dai meglio a sinistra


----------



## Albijol (15 Maggio 2013)

A volte ho l'impressione che una decina di utenti di Milanworld siano in realtà i parenti di Ebete sotto copertura


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se Dani Alves è il miglior terzino destro mi sa che non sai cosa sia un terzino, Dani Alves è un ala di centrocampo adattata. Se mi parli di terzino destro parla di Lahm, quello è un altro pianeta proprio.



Esattamente. Si è visto Dani Alves nella doppia sfida con il Barca, dove ha dovuto fare veramente il terzino e non il centrocampista cos'ha combinato. Disastri.


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se Dani Alves è il miglior terzino destro mi sa che non sai cosa sia un terzino, Dani Alves è un ala di centrocampo adattata. Se mi parli di terzino destro parla di Lahm, quello è un altro pianeta proprio.



Non cambia la discussione, DeSciglio ha fermato Daniel Alves in Nazionale giocando a sinistra. E' VERO o NO ??? 
Quando lo stesso Daniel Alves ha MASSACRATO il vostro _*idolo*_ Constant al Camp Nou. 
DeSciglio ha disputato SEMPRE le sue migliori partite a sinistra. 
Prandelli l'ha bene capito, e lo fa giocare a sinistra, non a destra. Punto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (15 Maggio 2013)

Mi domando perchè secondo molti qui dentro Allegri avesse ragione a tenerlo in panchina, giudicandfo da una singola partita.

Constant stava regalando il gol alla Roma ma lui è intoccabile perchè non è un giovane. Abate non azzecca un cross da inizio anno ma lui è intoccabile perchè non è un giovane. De Sciglio sbaglia una partita e partono i massacri.

Forse qualcuno non ha ancora capito che i giovani vanno fatti crescere anche a costo di perdere qualche partita. Io sono disposto a vedere un MIlan mediocre anche per tre anni di fila a condizione di averne uno in prospettiva per dieci anni fortissimo sia in Italia che in Europa, esattamente come è successo per il Borussia ma anche per il Milan pre-Shevchenko.


----------



## jaws (15 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non cambia la discussione, DeSciglio ha fermato Daniel Alves in Nazionale giocando a sinistra. E' VERO o NO ???
> Quando lo stesso Daniel Alves ha MASSACRATO il vostro _*idolo*_ Constant al Camp Nou.
> DeSciglio ha disputato SEMPRE le sue migliori partite a sinistra.
> Prandelli l'ha bene capito, e lo fa giocare a sinistra, non a destra. Punto.



In under 21 ha sempre giocato a destra.
Potrei sapere perchè?


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2013)

Il giocatore ha sempre detto che giocare a destra o sinistra non fa differenza per lui. E concordo. Cambia poco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2013)

Dani Alves del Barcellona e quello del Brasile sono due giocatori completamente diversi, non si possono minimamente paragonare.


Dai che pur di far giocare Abate elogeresti Traorè.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non cambia la discussione, DeSciglio ha fermato Daniel Alves in Nazionale giocando a sinistra. E' VERO o NO ???
> Quando lo stesso Daniel Alves ha MASSACRATO il vostro _*idolo*_ Constant al Camp Nou.
> DeSciglio ha disputato SEMPRE le sue migliori partite a sinistra.
> Prandelli l'ha bene capito, e lo fa giocare a sinistra, non a destra. Punto.



punto un bel niente


----------



## 2515 (15 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non cambia la discussione, DeSciglio ha fermato Daniel Alves in Nazionale giocando a sinistra. E' VERO o NO ???
> Quando lo stesso Daniel Alves ha MASSACRATO il vostro _*idolo*_ Constant al Camp Nou.
> DeSciglio ha disputato SEMPRE le sue migliori partite a sinistra.
> Prandelli l'ha bene capito, e lo fa giocare a sinistra, non a destra. Punto.



E si è fatto uccellare da cuadrado per 90 minuti, è vero o no?

De Sciglio difensivamente a destra si mangia chiunque, mi sono rotto di sentir dire che è meglio a sinistra, perché è una cavolata, una delle ragioni che ha cambiato il ruolo di terzino tra l'altro, la sola ragione per cui dite che è meglio a sinistra è perché attacca di più e va di più sul fondo, ma sapete perché lo fa? Perché El Shaarawy gli porta via l'uomo. A destra ha sempre due avversari addosso, perché Boateng glieli porta addosso e gli sta a due metri dal c**o, infatti de sciglio non sa mai dove c***o andare perché boa gli taglia la strada e gli porta su due uomini. Infatti quando boateng ha tagliato in mezzo e gli ha portato via l'uomo de sciglio gli ha messo la palla sui piedi a un metro dalla porta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non cambia la discussione, DeSciglio ha fermato Daniel Alves in Nazionale giocando a sinistra. E' VERO o NO ???
> Quando lo stesso Daniel Alves ha MASSACRATO il vostro _*idolo*_ Constant al Camp Nou.
> DeSciglio ha disputato SEMPRE le sue migliori partite a sinistra.
> Prandelli l'ha bene capito, e lo fa giocare a sinistra, non a destra. Punto.


Ma come fai a dare giudizi completi sulla base di episodi?
Allora Constant ha uccellato in un'azione mezza Juventus, squadra che ha preso 4 goal dal Bayern, mentre il Barcellona ne ha presi 7 dal Bayern, quindi Constant vs Juve vale più di Constant vs Daniel Alves... per piacere.


----------



## 2515 (15 Maggio 2013)

E poi ho visto Abate fermare CR7 e poi farsi uccellare di gran carriera da asamoah (quello che de sciglio ha fatto sembrare uno di serie c)


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio difensivamente a destra si mangia chiunque, mi sono rotto di sentir dire che è meglio a sinistra, perché è una cavolata, una delle ragioni che ha cambiato il ruolo di terzino tra l'altro, la sola ragione per cui dite che è meglio a sinistra è perché attacca di più e va di più sul fondo, ma sapete perché lo fa? Perché El Shaarawy gli porta via l'uomo. A destra ha sempre due avversari addosso, perché Boateng glieli porta addosso e gli sta a due metri dal c**o, infatti de sciglio non sa mai dove c***o andare perché boa gli taglia la strada e gli porta su due uomini. Infatti quando boateng ha tagliato in mezzo e gli ha portato via l'uomo de sciglio gli ha messo la palla sui piedi a un metro dalla porta.


Concordo.
Però anche a sinistra dal punto di vista difensivo non è mai stato disastroso, anzi. Anche a Firenze, prima dell'episodio del rigore, Cuadrado, un cliente molto scomodo, non l'aveva mai passato.
Secondo me davvero per lui è indifferente giocare a destra o a sinistra. Al momento lo preferisco a destra, però non vedo tutta questa differenza abissale tra quando gioca a destra o a sinistra.
Destra o sinistra, comunque, statistiche alla mano, alla sua prima stagione in serie A è stato il difensore che ha fatto il maggior numero di cross precisi.
Continuo a pensare che sia il giovane più forte del Milan, nonostante sia quello di cui si parla di meno.



2515 ha scritto:


> E poi ho visto Abate fermare CR7 e poi farsi uccellare di gran carriera da asamoah (quello che de sciglio ha fatto sembrare uno di serie c)


L'anno scorso Antonini ha fermato Messi


----------



## 2515 (15 Maggio 2013)

Io trovo che sia completamente sbagliato dare ad un destro, seppur ambidestro, la fascia debole, specie se è l'unico coi piedi buoni tra i terzini, ce ne fossero due ok, ma è l'unico, quindi meglio metterlo nelle condizioni migliori.
Senza contare che pure guarin nel secondo tempo del derby gli aveva creato problemi, dopo che all'inizio l'aveva massacrato, e perché? perché ha dovuto fronteggiare due avversari quando saliva, non più uno solo, questo è la stessa cosa che capita a destra, solo che capita quasi sempre a causa dell'incapacità dei suoi compagni di aprirgli lo spazio.


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Maggio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no dai a destra mi sembra decisamente meglio, devono giocare de sciglio e costant sono i due che hanno più qualità, abate può essere solo un ottimo rincalzo ma ha dei grossi limiti



L'_*idolo*_ contro la Roma :
Ha sbagliato due retropassagi che potevano costare caro. 
Concesso un fallo nell'area di rigore non visto. 
Senza parlare dei cross direttamente sul fondo o in fallo laterale. 


Occore notevole ardimento per definire l'_*idolo*_, dopo una partita cosi, un giocatore di QUALITA'.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=357]Gnagnazio[/MENTION] 

Oh idolo, Vatti a vedere che ha combinato il tuo socio contro la Juve e in ogni derby ogni anno, se parliamo di episodi.


Constant deve giocare ancora 10 anni per pareggiare il conto.

Idolo


----------



## Gnagnazio (16 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E si è fatto uccellare da cuadrado per 90 minuti, è vero o no?
> 
> De Sciglio difensivamente a destra si mangia chiunque, mi sono rotto di sentir dire che è meglio a sinistra, perché è una cavolata, una delle ragioni che ha cambiato il ruolo di terzino tra l'altro, la sola ragione per cui dite che è meglio a sinistra è perché attacca di più e va di più sul fondo, ma sapete perché lo fa? Perché El Shaarawy gli porta via l'uomo. A destra ha sempre due avversari addosso, perché Boateng glieli porta addosso e gli sta a due metri dal c**o, infatti de sciglio non sa mai dove c***o andare perché boa gli taglia la strada e gli porta su due uomini. Infatti quando boateng ha tagliato in mezzo e gli ha portato via l'uomo de sciglio gli ha messo la palla sui piedi a un metro dalla porta.



Non hai risposto alla domanda. Perche Prandelli ha fatto gocare Desciglio sulla fascia SINISTRA 2 volte ??? 

La migliore partita del Milan è stata Inter-Milan 1-1, L'*idolo* in panchina e Desciglio sulla fascia sinistra. La peggiore partita del Milan, è Roma Milan 4-2, L'*idolo* titolare sulla fascia sinistra e Desciglio sulla destra.

Non è una coincidenza. La partita di domenica scorsa dimostra ancorà una volta che L'_*idolo*_ sulla fascia sinistra e Desciglio sulla destra non funzionà.


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2013)

De Sciglio in questo momento non renderebbe ne a destra ne a sinistra perchè da un mesetto non sta bene fisicamente e mentalmente è scarico. La cosa mi sembra palese. 

Se lui sta bene come lo è stato in questa annata ha dimostrato di fare bene a destra come a sinistra, indifferentemente.


----------



## Albijol (16 Maggio 2013)

Incredibile oh, quattro anni di quella melma putrescente di Abate, poi arrivano un buon terzino di spinta e un potenziale fenomeno che già al primo anno si mangiano, sputano e rimangiano la totale carriera di Ignazio e noi che facciamo? Li critichiamo


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non hai risposto alla domanda. Perche Prandelli ha fatto gocare Desciglio sulla fascia SINISTRA 2 volte ???
> 
> La migliore partita del Milan è stata Inter-Milan 1-1, L'*idolo* in panchina e Desciglio sulla fascia sinistra. La peggiore partita del Milan, è Roma Milan 4-2, L'*idolo* titolare sulla fascia sinistra e Desciglio sulla destra.
> 
> Non è una coincidenza. La partita di domenica scorsa dimostra ancorà una volta che L'_*idolo*_ sulla fascia sinistra e Desciglio sulla destra non funzionà.



perché non c'era un c***o di terzino sinistro valido da schierare, ecco perché.

De Sci e Constant la migliore partita l'hanno fatta contro la juve, dove constant ha pure salvato due gol fatti e de sciglio ha schiacciato tutto quello che gli passava vicino.


----------



## Milanscout (16 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> perché non c'era un c***o di terzino sinistro valido da schierare, ecco perché.
> 
> De Sci e Constant la migliore partita l'hanno fatta contro la juve, dove constant ha pure salvato due gol fatti e de sciglio ha schiacciato tutto quello che gli passava vicino.


Quotone enorme


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Senza contare che paragonare Constant e Abate è RIDICOLO, perché? Perché abate fa il terzino da 4-5 anni! Constant è il primo anno che lo fa.


----------



## Dexter (16 Maggio 2013)

de sciglio in nazionale gioca a sinistra perchè le alternative sono balzaretti e mickey mouse. a destra invece ci sono abate e maggio. 
al milan dovrebbe giocare a destra invece,perchè è superiore ad abate e perchè a sinistra c'è constant,che è decente PER LA SERIE A.

se parliamo di episodi,con cui NON si giudica un giocatore,abate ha regalato un camion di gol a diego milito,quindi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se parliamo di episodi,con cui NON si giudica un giocatore,abate ha regalato un camion di gol a diego milito,quindi...



Sbagliato, un giocatore si giudica per gli episodi quando si ripetono per molte volte.


Altro punto a favore di Ababbuino...oh wait !


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> De Sciglio in questo momento non renderebbe ne a destra ne a sinistra perchè da un mesetto non sta bene fisicamente e mentalmente è scarico. La cosa mi sembra palese.
> 
> Se lui sta bene come lo è stato in questa annata ha dimostrato di fare bene a destra come a sinistra, indifferentemente.



.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Ad inizio partita osceno, nel secondo tempo bene (anche se mi aspetto molto di più).
L'arbitro si è dovuto mettere in mezzo tra lui e Agra, perché gli stava scattando l'ignoranza


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Brutta partita, capita, gestire la pressione per i giovani non è facile


No no ma metti Cristante Allegri.


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ad inizio partita osceno, nel secondo tempo bene (anche se mi aspetto molto di più).
> L'arbitro si è dovuto mettere in mezzo tra lui e Agra, perché gli stava scattando l'ignoranza



Agra che tra parentesi era ammonito e quindi da mandare fuori, ma ovviamente nessuno lo fa notare


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma io mi chiedo, se lo convochi per far giocare quel cesso di Abate, non facevi prima a lasciare questo povero ragazzo in under 21 a gioare? Boh...

Sto Prandelli è proprio fumato.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, se lo convochi per far giocare quel cesso di Abate, non facevi prima a lasciare questo povero ragazzo in under 21 a gioare? Boh...
> 
> Sto Prandelli è proprio fumato.



Potrebbe accidentalmente fargli un'entrataccia in allenamento 
Credo lo faccia giocare in Confederations comunque, anche perché Prandelli avrà detto a Mangia che era intenzionato a farlo giocare in Brasile. Altrimenti, non ha alcun senso la sua convocazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Potrebbe accidentalmente fargli un'entrataccia in allenamento
> Credo lo faccia giocare in Confederations comunque, anche perché Prandelli avrà detto a Mangia che era intenzionato a farlo giocare in Brasile. Altrimenti, non ha alcun senso la sua convocazione.



Mah... lo spero. Cioè dai al posto di Abata o Chiellini DEVE giocare. I due sono imbarazzanti. Chiellini poi che razza di terzino


----------



## cedgenin (8 Giugno 2013)

Magari De Sciglio giocerà a sinistra in Confédérations Cup. Due milanisti sulle fasce  Abate a destra, DS a sinistra, bene bene.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Giugno 2013)

Troppo lento e appesantito questa sera.
E' stato comunque il meno peggio in difesa (oddio, gli altri sono stati disastrosi).
Forse sarebbe stato meglio se fosse andato all'Europeo.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Troppo lento e appesantito questa sera.*
> E' stato comunque il meno peggio in difesa (oddio, gli altri sono stati disastrosi).
> Forse sarebbe stato meglio se fosse andato all'Europeo.



Lo sono tutti per gli evidenti carichi di lavoro eh...


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo sono tutti per gli evidenti carichi di lavoro eh...



Sì sì, sono d'accordo.
Però da un paio di mesi è poco propositivo in fase offensiva.
E' arrivato al cross solamente una volta e stava per propiziare un gol.
E' anche meno lucido nella fase difensiva, ma crescerà.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Nel finale di stagione con noi ha pagato la stanchezza assieme a tutta la squadra e vista la giovane età ha pagato in termini mentali alla sua prima stagione da professionista, è normalissimo. 

Per quanto riguarda il periodo attuale è come ho detto sopra. 

Rimane il nostro futuro, grande Mattia.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

Imbarazzante, forse uno dei migliori terzini in circolazione. Poco sponsorizzato, se si chiamasse desciglinho sarebbe su tutti i giornali. Il nome è importante.

Gioca tra l'altro terzino sinistro con un piedi non suo.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

Boh, migliore tra i difensori, più esperto e freddo di BarzaGOD, al Maracanà, a 20 anni e fa entrambi le fasi impeccabilmente.
Un fenomeno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2013)

Partita davvero ottima. Ora sotto con Hulk


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2013)

Assolutamente ridicola la freddezza che mette in campo De Sciglio,ho visto trentenni meno tranquilli di lui.
E l'anno prossimo in panca


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Grande giocatore, fortunati ad averlo tra le nostra fila.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2013)

Grande prestazione.


----------



## BB7 (16 Giugno 2013)

Giusto ancora un pò più di coraggio nel puntare l'uomo e sarebbe perfetto. Grandioso comunque


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2013)

quanto è forte


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2013)

Migliore della difesa e tra chi non ha segnato è stato il migliore, peccato per quell'azione inventata saltando l'avversario alzandosi il pallone per poi scattare e crossare non conclusa abbastanza a giro su balotelli e soprattutto per il cross col contagiri su quello sciagurato di gilardino.
Imbarazzante la sua superiorità, chicharito quando è capitato nella sua zona la palla si chiedeva dove fosse finita.


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Giugno 2013)

Bellissima prestazione. Il Messico di stasera veramente mi ha deluso, ma lui sta crescendo e tornando ai livelli a cui ci aveva abituato. Può diventare un grande giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2013)

La sua miglior partita di sempre per me.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Non perde mai la testa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

grande


----------



## Gnagnazio (16 Giugno 2013)

Ancorà una altra partitone di DeSciglio... *sulla sinistra*.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2013)

Voglio vedere chi dice ancora che è meglio a sinistra, non crossa bene di lì dai su.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Giugno 2013)

E' troppo scarso


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Giugno 2013)

questo è davvero un gran giocatore,un terzino con la T maiuscola.Grande prestazione ieri sera ed ottima intesa con montolivo sulla sinistra


----------



## 2515 (17 Giugno 2013)

questo può diventare il secondo terzino più forte della storia rossonera.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Giugno 2013)

folle come un inconfutabile inetto qual è abate gli precluda di giocare nel ruolo più a lui consono sia nel club che in nazionale.


----------



## rossovero (17 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> folle come un inconfutabile inetto qual è abate gli precluda di giocare nel ruolo più a lui consono sia nel club che in nazionale.



Sai che potrebbe essere quasi un bene? Un paio d´anni cosí, da una fascia all´altra, e ci ritroviamo un giocatore capace di giocare indifferentemente a destra e a sinistra. Senza Abate non sarebbe successo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2013)

Grandissimo Mattia...sono questi i giocatori che ci piacciono.... lascia stare le creste le code e i tatuaggi... umiltà e corsa.. bravo Mattia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2013)

Molto bravo, però bisogna tenere conto che ieri ha giocato contro degli scandali con le gambe.

Voglio vederlo contro Neymar\Hulk adesso, e spero li asfalti


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

Ieri sera in nazionale insieme a Balo è stato il migliore in campo!!

orgoglio Rossonero


----------



## Milanscout (17 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ancorà una altra partitone di DeSciglio... *sulla sinistra*.


----------



## Dexter (17 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ancorà una altra partitone di DeSciglio... *sulla sinistra*.


abate un fenomeno sulla destra,l'unico tiro in porta del messico è tutto merito suo. idolo.


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2013)

State ancora a sindacare da che parte giochi meglio?! A me pare che giochi bene ovunque.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> State ancora a sindacare da che parte giochi meglio?! A me pare che giochi bene ovunque.



.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Sai che potrebbe essere quasi un bene? Un paio d´anni cosí, da una fascia all´altra, e ci ritroviamo un giocatore capace di giocare indifferentemente a destra e a sinistra. Senza Abate non sarebbe successo



così avremo un terzino buono su entrambe le fasce piuttosto che un fenomeno sulla destra.
è ancora giovane, ha bisogno di crescere nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> State ancora a sindacare da che parte giochi meglio?! A me pare che giochi bene ovunque.



Assolutamente si, almeno un terzino su due che crossa bene lo vorrei in campo, sai com'è.


----------



## Doctore (17 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi questo giocatore farà la storia del milan e del calcio italiano.


----------



## rossovero (17 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> così avremo un terzino buono su entrambe le fasce piuttosto che un fenomeno sulla destra.
> è ancora giovane, ha bisogno di crescere nel suo ruolo.



vabè, se il tuo odio per allegri ti porta a questo è inutile discutere.


----------



## Hammer (17 Giugno 2013)

Aaaaah come gioca bene De Sciglio

Una prestazione come questa contro il Brasile ed eiaculo


----------



## 2515 (17 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Aaaaah come gioca bene De Sciglio
> 
> Una prestazione come questa contro il Brasile ed eiaculo



se dovesse riuscire a fermare neymar o hulk..


----------



## MisterBet (17 Giugno 2013)

In amichevole in Svizzera si comportò bene contro Hulk..


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Giugno 2013)

Ieri ha dimostrato (ancora una volta) di essere un predestinato, davvero impeccabile.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> vabè, se il tuo odio per allegri ti porta a questo è inutile discutere.



ma non fai prima ad ammettere di aver detto una cosa lunare piuttosto che uscirtene con risposte senza senso?
non è che se vidal può disimpegnarsi anche come centrale o come ala vista la sua incredibile duttilità allora lo mettono lì, gioca nel ruolo a lui più congeniale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ieri ha dimostrato (ancora una volta) di essere un predestinato, davvero impeccabile.



veramente...alla prima in A titolare col Milan e con la Nazionale


----------



## rossovero (18 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma non fai prima ad ammettere di aver detto una cosa lunare piuttosto che uscirtene con risposte senza senso?
> non è che se vidal può disimpegnarsi anche come centrale o come ala vista la sua incredibile duttilità allora lo mettono lì, gioca nel ruolo a lui più congeniale.



non mi pare di aver detto una cosa lunare: Vidal é un giocatore giá maturo e sí non bisogna snaturarlo, De Sciglio invece sta imparando. E imparare a fare entrambe le fasce lo renderebbe un vero fenomeno. E il ruolo é sempre quello di terzino, mica gli si chiede di fare il centrocampista o il centrale di difesa


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> non mi pare di aver detto una cosa lunare: Vidal é un giocatore giá maturo e sí non bisogna snaturarlo, De Sciglio invece sta imparando. E imparare a fare entrambe le fasce lo renderebbe un vero fenomeno. E il ruolo é sempre quello di terzino, mica gli si chiede di fare il centrocampista o il centrale di difesa



ma se vidal a 20 anni si fosse ritrovato con un allenatore con idee affini alle tue cosa ne sarebbe venuto fuori? con tutta probabilità un giaccherini cileno a forza di cambiargli ruolo.
de sciglio non deve imparare a giocare sulla sinistra (a parte che lì rende bene, quindi in caso di emergenza lo si potrà sempre dirottare), perché gli ampi margini di miglioramento ce li ha sulla fascia opposta; non foss'altro che sulla sinistra è praticamente impossibilitato a crossare bene visto che non è ambidestro.
pensa ad un robben sulla sinistra: il ruolo è sempre quello di ala, ma lì renderebbe giocoforza la metà.
mi sembra un ragionamento abbastanza elementare.


----------



## jaws (18 Giugno 2013)

De Sciglio intervistato dalla RAI ha dichiarato che giocare sulla sinistra gli permette di migliorare il suo sinistro.


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2013)

abate se ne deve andare e De Sciglio deve giocare al suo posto. Punto


----------



## 2515 (18 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> De Sciglio intervistato dalla RAI ha dichiarato che giocare sulla sinistra gli permette di migliorare il suo sinistro.



scusate ma trovo incredibile una cosa del genere.. Quale ventenne alla prima esperienza in nazionale, al Maracanà in confederation cup dice che giocare a sinistra gli è utile per migliorare il mancino?XD E' come dire "Sì mi piace giocare a sinistra, mi aiuta a migliorare.", manco si stesse facendo un torneo di allenamento.XD


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me desci deve giocare a sinistra...Poi se vogliamo vendere abate perché non sa fare un cross e prendere un terzino decente e' un altro discorso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Constant-De Sciglio deve essere la coppia di terzini, Abate dovrebbe servire soltanto per farli rifiatare.


----------



## jaws (18 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusate ma trovo incredibile una cosa del genere.. Quale ventenne alla prima esperienza in nazionale, al Maracanà in confederation cup dice che giocare a sinistra gli è utile per migliorare il mancino?XD E' come dire "Sì mi piace giocare a sinistra, mi aiuta a migliorare.", manco si stesse facendo un torneo di allenamento.XD



sarà incredibile ma l'ha detto, l'ho sentito io con le mie orecchie. Ed è una buona cosa perchè dimostra umiltà e voglia di imparare


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Giugno 2013)

cosa non si dice pur di giocare.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Forse per la prima volta ha giocato da 4 pieno (ad essere molto generosi).
Ma mi piace leggere che nel giro di 3 giorni è passato da essere il nuovo Maldini a una pippa immonda senza personalità non meritevole della Nazionale per una partita sbagliata.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Forse per la prima volta ha giocato da 4 pieno (ad essere molto generosi).
> Ma mi piace leggere che nel giro di 3 giorni è passato da essere il nuovo Maldini a una pippa immonda senza personalità non meritevole della Nazionale per una partita sbagliata.



Quattro è eccessivo.Ha sbagliato in occasione del rigore (che comunque non era manco rigore) ed ha avuto difficoltà contro un Okazaki in versione Cristiano Ronaldo.I starei sul cinque pieno.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Ieri maluccio, come altri 8-9 compagni di squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me non ha giocato neanche male, l'errore può capitare, nemmeno ci faccio caso con l'età che ha.


Però è in difficoltà quando deve crossare, se poi non lo si vuol capire pace, ma o cross brutti o cross bruttissimi dalla trequarti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Constant-De Sciglio deve essere la coppia di terzini, Abate dovrebbe servire soltanto per farli rifiatare.



non che ci sia un abisso tra Abate e Constant, al di là della mia grande simpatia per il guineano è meglio che giochi Constant, proprio per il fatto che DeSciglio a destra è una sicurezza, sapremmo che almeno 1 terzino su due la mette bene.

Con Abate- DeSciglio o Abate-Constant di cross belli se ne vedono veramente pochi.


----------



## BB7 (20 Giugno 2013)

Continuo a ripetere che gli manca ancora un pò di personalità nel puntare l'uomo o nel fare anche qualche giocata non scontata. Si vede che si trattiene ancora però appena troverà la continuità farà bene. Per quanto riguarda il rigore (che in realtà non c'era) c'è stato un errore ma può capitare dato che era pressato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Giugno 2013)

ha 20 anni,qualche presenza in champions e una sola stagione giocata in prima squadra...e nonostante tutto ciò si è dimostrato il miglior terzino della squadra..è normale che capitino delle brutte prestazioni e degli errori,non facciamone un dramma...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2013)

Ieri ha fatto un errore grave e giocato molto male. Ma è normale per un ragazzo di 20 anni, meglio faccia questi errori con l'Italia che col Milan

Non sono tutti Maldini che son pronti a 17 anni, altri hanno bisogno di sbagliare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ha giocato neanche male, l'errore può capitare, nemmeno ci faccio caso con l'età che ha.
> 
> 
> Però è in difficoltà quando deve crossare, se poi non lo si vuol capire pace, ma o cross brutti o cross bruttissimi dalla trequarti.
> ...


Constant è certamente più capace di Abate nel cross.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto un errore grave e giocato molto male. Ma è normale per un ragazzo di 20 anni, meglio faccia questi errori con l'Italia che col Milan
> 
> Non sono tutti Maldini che son pronti a 17 anni, altri hanno bisogno di sbagliare



Ma oltre a questo io continuo a dire che deve giocare a destra dove sicuramente può dare il meglio di se.


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Giugno 2013)

E' bravo bravo,d'altronde a 20 anni gioca nella nazionale maggiore,mica come qualcuno che a 23 gioca nel Grosseto e nell'Under


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

un "errore" d'appoggio... secondo me dovuto all'eccessiva sicurezza.
Errori che fanno crescere.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> un "errore" d'appoggio... secondo me dovuto all'eccessiva sicurezza.
> Errori che fanno crescere.



Esatto. Un errore di sufficienza. Paradossale...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (20 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto un errore grave e giocato molto male. Ma è normale per un ragazzo di 20 anni, meglio faccia questi errori con l'Italia che col Milan
> 
> Non sono tutti Maldini che son pronti a 17 anni, altri hanno bisogno di sbagliare



ne ha fatti tanti anche maldini eh e anche a fine carriera. errare e' umano. ricordate il disimpegno corto al limite dell'area nel derby? poi cambiasso segno con la complicità di dida ma l'errore del capitano fu infantile. fa parte del calcio


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> un "errore" d'appoggio... secondo me dovuto all'eccessiva sicurezza.
> Errori che fanno crescere.



Come ho scritto nel topic della partita,Thiagone ne fece uno ancora più evidente con la Roma.Risultato?Qualche mese dopo era Il Re.


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2013)

Ha giocato male, ma in linea con tutta la squadra.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quattro è eccessivo.Ha sbagliato in occasione del rigore (che comunque non era manco rigore) ed ha avuto difficoltà contro un Okazaki in versione Cristiano Ronaldo.I starei sul cinque pieno.



Ieri secondo me non ne ha fatta proprio una giusta.
4 forse è pure troppo (ma è in buona compagnia: Pirlo, Montolivo, Barzagli e Aquilani non sono stati da meno, anzi).
Si è fatto anticipare sempre, saltare spesso (lui che si fa saltare poche volte), ha fatto dei cross osceni e ha sbagliato un sacco di passaggi. Ma ha giocato molto male davvero tutta la Nazionale, quindi è un problema generico di condizione non del singolo. Nell'errore, invece, paradossalmente ci ho visto un po' di sufficienza, come se fosse troppo sicuro. La stessa sensazione me l'ha data anche a Firenze, quando ha sfidato Cuadrado nell'1 contro 1 per eccesso di sicurezza. Ed è un paradosso considerando quanti anni ha


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto un errore grave e giocato molto male. Ma è normale per un ragazzo di 20 anni, meglio faccia questi errori con l'Italia che col Milan
> 
> Non sono tutti Maldini che son pronti a 17 anni, altri hanno bisogno di sbagliare



Vabbé, ma anche Maldini ha fatto i suoi errori eh.
Comunque lasciamo perdere i paragoni, lasciamo crescere questi pochi giovani promettenti che abbiamo senza esaltarli o affossarli al primo errore.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Quanto ci scomettiamo che il mago do brandelli lo silura in panchina e mette chiellini terzino e Bonucci centrale?


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto ci scomettiamo che il mago do brandelli lo silura in panchina e mette chiellini terzino e Bonucci centrale?


Può darsi. Ma ha sostituito Maggio che forse ha giocato anche peggio di Mattia.
Però anch'io ho l'impressione che Desci non giocherà più, come se fosse stata solo colpa sua.
Io attualmente metterei Mattia a destra, Chiellini a sinistra, con Barzagli e Bonucci centrali, ma vista la condizione attuale di TUTTI i difensori la figuraccia è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2013)

Troppo insicuro ma alcune chiusure difensive sono da veterano


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Giugno 2013)

a sinistra in fase di appoggio fa molta fatica.sarebbe interessante vedere statisticamente quanti appoggi sbaglia in una partita giocata a sinistra e quanti ne sbaglia giocando a destra.per me c'è un 50% in meno giocando a destra.


----------



## Tobi (23 Giugno 2013)

non diventerà un top player solo perchè è lento.. e si sa che per quel ruolo la velocità è determinante


----------



## prebozzio (23 Giugno 2013)

ieri nel complesso una partita sotto la sufficienza. Qualche chiusura fenomenale, un paio di azioni personali splendide, ma anche tanti, troppi errori. 

A un certo punto mi sono detto "ecco perché allegri a barcellona non l'ha messo", per proteggerlo da certe pressioni.


----------



## MisterBet (23 Giugno 2013)

Quando attaccato in uno contro uno da Danì Alves lo ha mangiato recuperando palla sulla linea di fondo io invece ho pensato "ma per quale diavolo di motivo non l'ha schierato a Barcellona?"


----------



## 2515 (23 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non diventerà un top player solo perchè è lento.. e si sa che per quel ruolo la velocità è determinante



spero che tu stia scherzando visto che de sciglio è il giocatore più veloce del milan. Sì, anche abate è più lento di lui.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Pippa immonda, via dalla Nazionale e dal Milan al più presto possibile.
E togliete il vino ai commentatori che lo esaltano ogni volta senza motivo.
Non ha alcun tipo di talento, cedere subito alla prima squadra con lo sceicco pollo di turno.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non diventerà un top player solo perchè è lento.. e si sa che per quel ruolo la velocità è determinante



E' ancora nella fase della crescita, si potenzierà muscolaramente ed avrà maggior spunto e cambio passo. Serve pazienza.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

E' giusto criticare questo ragazzo per quello che potrà diventare, ma non bisogna dimenticare quello che è diventato nel giro di un anno. Quando l'anno scorso lo vidi esordire in campionato col Chievo, mai mi sarei immaginato che quel giocatore che mi sembrava assolutamente mediocre nel giro di un anno dalla Primavera sarebbe diventato titolare del Milan e della Nazionale. Ieri, è vero che è stato disattento in qualche occasione (in particolare per il primo gol, per l'ultimo è colpevole tutta la difesa), ha sbagliato qualche passaggio di troppo, non è riuscito a controllare un po' troppi palloni, ma stiamo pur sempre parlando di un ventenne al primo vero anno tra i grandi che gioca in casa del Brasile da adattato sulla fascia sinistra. Non ha giocato bene, non è in forma in questo momento, eppure ha tenuto a bada quasi con facilità Dani Alves, che non lo ha mai passato né ieri né a marzo, e Hulk, che è il doppio di lui (beh, Hulk è il doppio di tutti  ). E quella che ha disputato ieri è stata tutto fuorché la gara della sua vita, anzi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pippa immonda, via dalla Nazionale e dal Milan al più presto possibile.
> E togliete il vino ai commentatori che lo esaltano ogni volta senza motivo.
> Non ha alcun tipo di talento, cedere subito alla prima squadra con lo sceicco pollo di turno.



Emh guarda che è il topic su De Sciglio, non quello su Antonini...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Giugno 2013)

De Sciglio ha buone potenzialità, ma onestamente anche secondo me viene troppo esaltato oltremisura.
Al momento non è per niente un fenomeno, anzi fa troppi troppi errori in fase difensiva, cosa che per un difensore è pecca grave.


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2013)

deve assolutamente giocare a destra. prandelli mettesse da parte l'orgoglio e chiamasse pasqual per il ruolo di terzino sinistro,ma va bene anche chiellini o criscito. questo è un terzino destro,punto.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Giugno 2013)

ieri è stato probabilmente il migliore in campo, ma è sotto la sufficienza.
vabbbbbene.


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> spero che tu stia scherzando visto che de sciglio è il giocatore più veloce del milan. Sì, anche abate è più lento di lui.



da dove esce questo dato?
una dichiarazione ufficiale?

secondo me non e per niente piu veloce di abate.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2013)

Anche secondo me se fosse un pò più reattivo non avrebbe nulla da invidiare a quasi tutti i terzini che giocano champions e mondiali. Purtroppo non credo che ci siano grossi margini di miglioramento in questo senso...


----------



## Hammer (23 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non diventerà un top player solo perchè è lento.. e si sa che per quel ruolo la velocità è determinante



Lento? 
Non stiamo parlando di Bonera



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pippa immonda, via dalla Nazionale e dal Milan al più presto possibile.
> E togliete il vino ai commentatori che lo esaltano ogni volta senza motivo.
> Non ha alcun tipo di talento, cedere subito alla prima squadra con lo sceicco pollo di turno.



Stai trollando?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

Ieri il migliore della retroguardia, infatti Dani ALves ha combinato poco.


----------



## Frikez (23 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ieri è stato probabilmente il migliore in campo, ma è sotto la sufficienza.
> vabbbbbene.



Ieri era da 6 stop, altro che migliore in campo..giusto per quegli ubriachi della Rai che lo esaltavano anche quando sbagliava gli stop.


----------



## 2515 (23 Giugno 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> da dove esce questo dato?
> una dichiarazione ufficiale?
> 
> secondo me non e per niente piu veloce di abate.



Abate in accelerazione nello stretto è più veloce, ma in allungo De Sciglio è superiore. Sto dato viene fuori da test di Milanello, De Sciglio è il giocatore più veloce della squadra. Basta guardarlo quando scatta, ha una progressione impressionante.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Giugno 2013)

destinato a diventare in fretta uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo, anche ieri il mgliore in campo, mentre col Giappone non mi era piaciuto affatto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pippa immonda, via dalla Nazionale e dal Milan al più presto possibile.
> E togliete il vino ai commentatori che lo esaltano ogni volta senza motivo.
> Non ha alcun tipo di talento, cedere subito alla prima squadra con lo sceicco pollo di turno.



il vino lo dovrebbero togliere a te.

Parliamo di un '92, messaggi come questo sono la summa perfetta del perchè in Italia non si investe sui giovani.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Forse per la prima volta ha giocato da 4 pieno (ad essere molto generosi).
> Ma mi piace leggere che nel giro di 3 giorni è passato da essere il nuovo Maldini a una pippa immonda senza personalità non meritevole della Nazionale per una partita sbagliata.



appena due giorni fa tra l'altro dicevi questo...mah, davvero sono basito dalla sindrome di Jekyll&Hyde che prende molti su questo forum


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> appena due giorni fa tra l'altro dicevi questo...mah, davvero sono basito dalla sindrome di Jekyll&Hyde che prende molti su questo forum



Possibile che sia così difficile capire uno che sta ?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Giugno 2013)

ah beh, se è così faccio ammenda, ma bisognerebbe farlo capire meglio magari con una faccina, cercate di capire uno che ha lavorato tutto il giorno e ha il cevrello fuso


----------



## Morghot (23 Giugno 2013)

ho sbagliato, fate finta che sto post non esista


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> ho sbagliato, fate finta che sto post non esista


----------



## Bawert (24 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> destinato a diventare in fretta uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo, anche ieri il mgliore in campo, mentre col Giappone non mi era piaciuto affatto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ehm, credo che stesse scherzando...


----------



## robs91 (24 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ieri era da 6 stop, altro che migliore in campo..giusto per quegli ubriachi della Rai che lo esaltavano anche quando sbagliava gli stop.



.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> il vino lo dovrebbero togliere a te.
> 
> Parliamo di un '92, messaggi come questo sono la summa perfetta del perchè in Italia non si investe sui giovani.





Stavo scherzando 
Su una cosa però mica troppo: l'altra sera non è stato affatto il migliore in campo. Ha fatto una partita da 6, quindi tutta l'esaltazione per la sua partita dei commentatori della Rai non la condivido affatto.

- - - Updated - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Ieri era da 6 stop, altro che migliore in campo..giusto per quegli ubriachi della Rai che lo esaltavano anche quando sbagliava gli stop.


Ecco.


----------



## peppe75 (24 Giugno 2013)

sta crescendo...è questo è importante! con esperienze del genere il giocatore ne acquisisce anche in esperienza nonostante la giovane età!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (24 Giugno 2013)

boh io la discesona che ha fatto recuperando la palla sulla linea di fondo più le due chiusure spettacolari,. una per tempo, mi hanno ricordato il grande Paolo...solo quele tre azioni per me sono da predestinato


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2013)

Mattia, grattati le palle!! 
Menomale che ci sono solo 5 rossoneri in Nazionale. Se stanno a fa' male tutti.


----------



## Bafometh (27 Giugno 2013)

è un ragazzo eccezionale meno male che il destino ci regala queste perle, perchè ad aspettare la società.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2013)

2 balle quadratissime .... Onore a te ... Diventerai un campione ..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Giugno 2013)

Era bianchissimo già alla scelta dei rigoristi, ma avuto comunque il coraggio di tirarlo. Bella partita, ha corso per 120 minuti, un gladiatore


----------



## chicagousait (30 Giugno 2013)

Bravissimo. Null'altro da dire. Ha dimostrato quello che vale anche in nazionale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

Mi piange il cuore per il fatto che debba crescere in questo Milan privo di ambizioni, di fame e di voglia. Giocasse nella Juve...


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2013)

Ottima Confederations, davvero bravo.
Lui il suo lo ha fatto El Shaarawy che sembrava molto più avanti di lui (alla stessa età) no.


----------



## Hammer (30 Giugno 2013)

Continua così.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2013)

No ma il fatto che sia stato l'allenatore di sua sponte a farlo battere ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2013)

Buonissimo torneo per il Desci,ed anche il rigore non è stato battuto male.


----------



## 2515 (1 Luglio 2013)

No il rigore l'ha battuto proprio male, là se il portiere azzecca la direzione non può sbagliarlo. Doveva prendersi due metri in più per battere, perché con una rincorsa breve o la piazzi chiurgicamente o spiazzi il portiere, non c'è alternativa, è molto facile prevedere dove tiri. Comunque ottima la sua confederation, assolutamente valido.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

Mi chiedo se abbia mai tirato un rigore in vita sua 
L'ha sbagliato, non l'ha tirato nemmeno malissimo, ma troppo prevedibile.
Però ha avuto le palle di batterlo senza tirarsi indietro.
Difensivamente, retropassaggio folle e qualche errore di troppo col Giappone a parte, è stato un muro, in fase offensiva così così. Per me deve giocare a destra (anche se può sempre giocare a sinistra). Detto ciò, ha dimostrato di avere una personalità imbarazzante per l'età che ha. Se nei prossimi 2/3 anni riesce a migliorare come ha fatto nel giro di solo un anno, può diventare uno dei terzini più forti del mondo.
Grande Mattia


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> No il rigore l'ha battuto proprio male, là se il portiere azzecca la direzione non può sbagliarlo. Doveva prendersi due metri in più per battere, perché con una rincorsa breve o la piazzi chiurgicamente o spiazzi il portiere, non c'è alternativa, è molto facile prevedere dove tiri. Comunque ottima la sua confederation, assolutamente valido.



I rigori,se non li batti alla Balotelli o estremamente angolati alla Ibra,sono una lotteria.Se Musly si fosse tuffato dall'altra parte si sarebbe parlato di "rigore perfetto".


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Luglio 2013)

è probabilmete l'unico milanista a cui ha fatto bene giocare questa confederations cup,soprattutto per calcare palcoscenici importanti ed affrontare avversari di un certo calibro.Il suo potenziale è enorme,condito da una maturità calcistica non indifferente per un ventunenne,ma non fategli piu' battere un solo rigore


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2013)

Tutta esperienza


----------



## Petrecte (1 Luglio 2013)

Sara' il prossimo a partire....(tra uno o due anni),addio preceduto da frasi di circostanza del geometra e articoli ad hoc sulla gazza......


----------



## jaws (1 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I rigori,se non li batti alla Balotelli o estremamente angolati alla Ibra,sono una lotteria.Se Musly si fosse tuffato dall'altra parte si sarebbe parlato di "rigore perfetto".



Vero, ma il modo peggiore di tirare un rigore e a mezz'altezza perchè se il portiere indovina l'angolo la para di sicuro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I rigori,se non li batti alla Balotelli o estremamente angolati alla Ibra,sono una lotteria.Se Musly si fosse tuffato dall'altra parte si sarebbe parlato di "rigore perfetto".



un rigore tirato a mezz'altezza non sara mai un rigore perfetto perche se il portiera indovina l'angolo , come in questo caso , lo para sicuramente


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vero, ma il modo peggiore di tirare un rigore e a mezz'altezza perchè se il portiere indovina l'angolo la para di sicuro





Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> un rigore tirato a mezz'altezza non sara mai un rigore perfetto perche se il portiera indovina l'angolo , come in questo caso , lo para sicuramente



Giustissimo,infatti ho semplicemente detto che non è stato un rigoraccio.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Sara' il prossimo a partire....(tra uno o due anni),addio preceduto da frasi di circostanza del geometra e articoli ad hoc sulla gazza......



Eh beh, mi pare ovvio.
E ieri già si è visto quanto fosse troppo agitato prima di battere il rigore.
E Prandelli quando gli ha detto di batterlo è diventato cadaverico, questo è sintomo di poco carattere.
Inoltre, è poco personaggio, è troppo timido e non ha la personalità per diventare il capitano del Milan.
Cosa ci teniamo a fare un giocatore che è al Milan da quando ha 10 anni se non può diventare il capitano della squadra?

- - - Updated - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> un rigore tirato a mezz'altezza non sara mai un rigore perfetto perche se il portiera indovina l'angolo , come in questo caso , lo para sicuramente



Ha tirato praticamente senza rincorsa e non ha guardato il portiere, l'ha preparato male.
Almeno non lo ha tirato alle stelle come mi sarei aspettato quando l'ho visto andare sul dischetto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2013)

ero convinto al 100% che segnava...vabbè fa niente


----------



## Mithos (1 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh beh, mi pare ovvio.
> *E ieri già si è visto quanto fosse troppo agitato prima di battere il rigore.
> E Prandelli quando gli ha detto di batterlo è diventato cadaverico, questo è sintomo di poco carattere.
> Inoltre, è poco personaggio, è troppo timido e non ha la personalità per diventare il capitano del Milan.
> ...



E' proprio scarso. Sul carattere concordo anche io, troppo poco primadonna per sfondare. Da noi avrà un futuro breve. è uno di quei giocatori di cui dobbiamo sbarazzarci per prendere un vero TOP PLAYER!!!


----------



## runner (15 Luglio 2013)

sento dire che delle volte lo provino anche difensore centrale in allenamento....

se fosse vero sarebbe davvero un difensore completissimo!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sento dire che delle volte lo provino anche difensore centrale in allenamento....
> 
> se fosse vero sarebbe davvero un difensore completissimo!!



In Nazionale potrebbe, anzi dovrebbe trovare posto nei tre dietro


----------



## 2515 (15 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sento dire che delle volte lo provino anche difensore centrale in allenamento....
> 
> se fosse vero sarebbe davvero un difensore completissimo!!



ha già giocato un paio di volte da centrale in partite ufficiali col milan eh, non è una novità.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sento dire che delle volte lo provino anche difensore centrale in allenamento....
> 
> se fosse vero sarebbe davvero un difensore completissimo!!



Un talento come quello di Mattia non si trova tutti i giorni (e pensare che quando era in Primavera mi sembrava assolutamente mediocre).
Aldilà del fatto che sia del Milan, in ottica nazionale per fortuna non è una testa calda ma è un ragazzo serio con la testa sulle spalle.
A 20 anni è già in grado, con evidenti limiti ma potenziale enorme di miglioramento, di ricoprire tutti i ruoli in difesa e all'occorrenza a mio avviso sarebbe in grado di fare l'ala da entrambi i lati (forse l'ha già fatto anche in Primavera).
Stravedo per lui, ma mi aspetto anche tantissimo, quindi nel valutare le sue partite l'asticella ora si è alzata di molto rispetto all'anno scorso.


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In Nazionale potrebbe, anzi dovrebbe trovare posto nei tre dietro



Scherzi? OgbonnaBonucciChielliniBarzagli, difensorissimi inamovibilissimi


----------



## Albijol (15 Luglio 2013)

Deve giocare a destra fisso, speriamo di non rovinarlo


----------



## smallball (16 Luglio 2013)

Sono convinto farà una grande stagione


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2013)

Un idolo!


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

si lo so anche io ragazzi che è già stato provato sia in nazionale che da noi, ma io parlavo delle sue potenzialità di vero jolly della difesa....

anche io adesso lo vedo soprattutto come terzino destro però non si sa mai....alla fine pure Baresi dove lo mettevi giocava!!


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Ho sentito che forse non ce la fa per i preliminari 
Speriamo di avere 2 terzini decenti e in un buon stato di forma.
Vedere Antonini ed Emanuelson anche se in amichevole è un tuffo al cuore.


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

De Sciglio ha avuto un problema traumatico e non muscolare, in questi casi a volte è meglio perché ti puoi riprendere più velocemente una volta che è passato, invece di fare gradualmente. Io sono certo che ci sarà, questo in un paio d'anni diventa il miglior giocatore difensivo italiano.


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha avuto un problema traumatico e non muscolare, in questi casi a volte è meglio perché ti puoi riprendere più velocemente una volta che è passato, invece di fare gradualmente. Io sono certo che ci sarà, questo in un paio d'anni diventa il miglior giocatore difensivo italiano.



Per certi versi per me lo è già, gioca con una concentrazione, maturità fuori dal comune.


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per certi versi per me lo è già, gioca con una concentrazione, maturità fuori dal comune.



intendo proprio come difensore in senso assoluto, non solo come terzino, dove è già palesemente il migliore.


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> intendo proprio come difensore in senso assoluto, non solo come terzino, dove è già palesemente il migliore.



Intendevo come difensore anch'io


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

ma quando torna il mio pupillo?

per i preliminari ce la farà vero?


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma quando torna il mio pupillo?
> 
> per i preliminari ce la farà vero?



non si sa con precisione, essendo un infortunio traumatico. Devono valutare tra una settimana com'è messo, se starà bene potrà giocare subito, sennò bisognerà aspettare.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (9 Agosto 2013)

torna, mattia!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Agosto 2013)

Torna , twitterson da terzino è da rabbrividire


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Agosto 2013)

Ma ci sarà per i preliminari o devo subirmi Emanuelson?


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarà per i preliminari o devo subirmi Emanuelson?



Credo che non ci sarà purtroppo.
Ma non c'è Constant? Preferisco _l'idolo_ a Straziuelson.


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2013)

Difficile per l'andata ci sia Mattia, forse per il ritorno.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Credo che non ci sarà purtroppo.
> Ma non c'è Constant? Preferisco _l'idolo_ a Straziuelson.



Penso che facciano giocare Costant, che ha più padronanza del ruolo rispetto ad Emanuelson.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Agosto 2013)

Non dimentichiamoci che come terzini sinistri abbiamo Emanuelson e Constant, all'occorrenza Antonini. Tecnicamente e numericamente siamo apposto così. Poi non è così improbabile che ne esca un altro bravo dalla Primavera, anzi è probabilissimo.
Dai dai, Galliani vendilo che facciamo una megaplusvalenza 
Sheva preso a 20 milioni (erano 40 miliardi di lire), venduto a 45.
Kakà preso a 8,5 milioni, venduto a 67.
Thiago Silva preso a 10 milioni, venduto a 40.
Possiamo proseguire su questa strada.

#ilclubchefapiùplusvalenzealmondo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamoci che come terzini sinistri abbiamo *Emanuelson e Constant, all'occorrenza Antonini. *Tecnicamente e numericamente siamo apposto così. Poi non è così improbabile che ne esca un altro bravo dalla Primavera, anzi è probabilissimo.
> Dai dai, Galliani vendilo che facciamo una megaplusvalenza
> Sheva preso a 20 milioni (erano 40 miliardi di lire), venduto a 45.
> Kakà preso a 8,5 milioni, venduto a 67.
> ...



Tre pippe, forse solo Emanuelson sa fare qualcosa.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (11 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tre pippe, forse solo Emanuelson sa fare qualcosa.



Io direi:

1)Constant
2)Emamuelson










3)Antonini 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamoci che come terzini sinistri abbiamo Emanuelson e Constant, all'occorrenza Antonini. Tecnicamente e numericamente siamo apposto così. Poi non è così improbabile che ne esca un altro bravo dalla Primavera, anzi è probabilissimo.
> :



Pinato, per dire, è molto promettente,.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2013)

Magari Pinato un giorno farà la stessa strada di Mattia


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Magari Pinato un giorno farà la stessa strada di Mattia



Quindi dopo un paio di stagioni verrà venduto anche lui al Real?


----------



## 2515 (16 Agosto 2013)

Fare la stessa strada di Mattia credo sia impossibile per il 99% dei giovani, la sua esplosione fa sembrare quella di el shaarawy e di balotelli due scoregge.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Fare la stessa strada di Mattia credo sia impossibile per il 99% dei giovani, la sua esplosione fa sembrare quella di el shaarawy e di balotelli due scoregge.



Quoto.
Sono contento che ci siano dei giovani validi che vengono aggregati in prima squadra (vedi Cristante e Petagna), però non ci si può aspettare da tutti la stessa personalità e le stesse prestazioni di De Sciglio. Per me il suo è un caso a parte, qui siamo di fronte ad un grandissimo talento. Ha avuto sicuramente fortuna quando si sono infortunati sia Abate che Antonini (a posteriori fa ridere, ma era dietro al cccciovane Capitan Futuro nelle gerarchie) ad inizio anno, ma se l'è saputa girare a proprio favore. Non capita tutti gli anni e in tutte le squadre un giocatore che dalla Primavera in una sola stagione diventa titolare nel proprio club e in Nazionale (e si sta parlando di Milan e Italia).


----------



## Frikez (16 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Magari Pinato un giorno farà la stessa strada di Mattia



 se lo cediamo al Genoa siamo degli idioti patentati.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma non avrebbe dovuto rinnovare? 
Comunque, anche se non credo che lo venderanno, mi spiace davvero che sia nato calcisticamente in questo Milan senza alcun tipo di ambizione.
Avrebbe meritato di nascere 10 anni prima.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

E' un pò esagerato dirlo dopo una sola partita, ma dopo Emanuelson e Constant che hanno lasciato, nelle prime due partite stagionali, praterie per gli avversari ed El Shaarawy costantemente solo, è fondamentale 

Ad oggi De Sciglio e Abate inamovibili


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Gli manca ancora l'esplosività


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Quanto mi sei mancato.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Se penso che gioca da un anno in Serie A, con la testa che si ritrova, non oso immaginare che giocatore diventerà.
Ma tanto prima che diventi un campione, verrà venduto a qualche top team europeo.


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2013)

Si era sentita la tua mancanza De Sci


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Agosto 2013)

altro che real madrid....600 milioni ci devono dare se lo vogliono, se ce ne danno 599 rifiuto.


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

Ti amo


----------



## Gas (29 Agosto 2013)

Mattia IMMENSO, voglio vederlo tutta la carriera al Milan !


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Partitone di emanuelson all'andata direi.XD E sapete perché? Perché ha portato la squadra a spingere quasi tutto il tempo sulla propria fascia destra in questa partita credendola il nostro punto debole, invece si è trovata davanti mattia.XD Park è stato annientato.

L'andata è stata come mettere una muraglia, lasciando vedere un passaggio da cui poterla superare. Al ritorno quelli hanno scoperto che dentro il passaggio c'era una fossa di squali.XD


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

che ragazzo pazzesco!!

a mio avviso insieme al Faraone sulla fascia sinistra possono fare benissimo....


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Mi piace che venga molto coinvolto da balotelli in attacco.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Questo è un qualcosa di grande. Da quanto a S. Siro non mi esaltavo più per un terzino. Questo non giocava da due mesi, ha saltato la preparazione. Grande Mattia.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Agosto 2013)

Spero per lui vada in una grande squadra perchè per il Milan di oggi è sprecato. Ho notato che però a volte si perdere l'uomo in aria sui cross dalla parte opposta.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Spero per lui vada in una grande squadra perchè per il Milan di oggi è sprecato. Ho notato che però a volte si perdere l'uomo in aria sui cross dalla parte opposta.



Vero.
Anche col PSV in un'occasione si è perso l'uomo e abbiamo rischiato di prendere gol (miracolo di Abbiati).
Sono d'accordo anche che sia totalmente sprecato nel Milan attuale.
Ma tanto verrà ceduto l'anno prossimo.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Anche col PSV in un'occasione si è perso l'uomo e abbiamo rischiato di prendere gol (miracolo di Abbiati).
> Sono d'accordo anche che sia totalmente sprecato nel Milan attuale.
> Ma tanto verrà ceduto l'anno prossimo.



In realtà lo scalo l'ha fatto corretto, era Zapata quello senza marcatura. Poi è ovvio che Mexes e De Sciglio scalino per proteggere il centro della difesa, zona più pericolosa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Il fatto che non l'abbiano convocato mi fa pensare male...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non l'abbiano convocato mi fa pensare male...



Scambio De sciglio Kakà


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Scambio De sciglio Kakà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Titolare a sinistra, a destra Abate. Ci vorrebbe un sostituto di Abate a destra però.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Spero per lui vada in una grande squadra perchè per il Milan di oggi è sprecato. Ho notato che però a volte si perdere l'uomo in aria sui cross dalla parte opposta.


sbagliatissimo. De Sciglio fa il movimento giusto, l'errore è dei centrali o dei centrocampisti.

de Sciglio ad esempio contro il psv si è trovato in una situazione di uno contro due, in questo caso il terzino ha l'obbligo di scalare sul giocatore più vicino allo specchio della porta, quindi deve mollare il giocatore più lontano dallo specchio e chiudere quello smarcato davanti al portiere. Anche nell'amichevole col brasile successe una roba del genere, dove prendemmo gol. Ma la colpa lì fu di uno tra barzagli e bonucci che s'era perso l'avversario diretto.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Scambio De sciglio Kakà


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2013)

Durante la partita me la sentivo poi sarebbe stato fuori un pochino... non era ancora a posto al 100%, ma è troppo importante anche a mezzo servizio.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Agosto 2013)

anche robben era un gran giocatore come ala sinistra, ma una volta spostato a destra è definitivamente esploso.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anche robben era un gran giocatore come ala sinistra, ma una volta spostato a destra è definitivamente esploso.



???


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> ???



era un'analogia.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> era un'analogia.



Per me può giocare davvero allo stesso modo sia a destra che a sinistra, anche se difensivamente è un po' meglio a destra, chiaramente.
Ha fatto grandissime partite sia a sinistra che a destra, così come ha fatto partite brutte sia su una fascia che sull'altra.
Certo, ci fosse un terzino sinistro decente venderei Abate, se non accetta di fare il secondo, e sposterei Mattia a destra.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per me può giocare davvero allo stesso modo sia a destra che a sinistra, anche se difensivamente è un po' meglio a destra, chiaramente.
> Ha fatto grandissime partite sia a sinistra che a destra, così come ha fatto partite brutte sia su una fascia che sull'altra.
> Certo, ci fosse un terzino sinistro decente venderei Abate, se non accetta di fare il secondo, e sposterei Mattia a destra.



a destra può dare più incisività alla manovra.
non è né mancino né ambidestro, è un destro. non stiamo parlando di maldini e zambrotta, col sinistro non sa crossare.
constant e abate sono di un livello similare, perché non fare il giocare il primo a sinistra e mattia a destra? a parte il nostro sempiterno autolesionismo cosa ce lo impedisce?


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> a destra può dare più incisività alla manovra.
> non è né mancino né ambidestro, è un destro. non stiamo parlando di maldini e zambrotta, col sinistro non sa crossare.
> constant e abate sono di un livello similare, perché non fare il giocare il primo a sinistra e mattia a destra? a parte il nostro sempiterno autolesionismo cosa ce lo impedisce?



dillo a pazzini e balotelli che non sa crossare col sinistro. Si sono mangiati di quei gol..


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> dillo a pazzini e balotelli che non sa crossare col sinistro. Si sono mangiati di quei gol..



qualche palla buona la mette anche col sinistro ma spesso con quel piede sbaglia sempre a crossare, col destro è tutta un' altra storia


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> qualche palla buona la mette anche col sinistro ma spesso con quel piede sbaglia sempre a crossare, col destro è tutta un' altra storia



io sono d'accordo che col destro sia meglio eh, de sciglio ha bisogno di spazio per crossare bene col mancino, col destro ce la fa bene comunque.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> a destra può dare più incisività alla manovra.
> non è né mancino né ambidestro, è un destro. non stiamo parlando di maldini e zambrotta, col sinistro non sa crossare.
> constant e abate sono di un livello similare, perché non fare il giocare il primo a sinistra e mattia a destra? a parte il nostro sempiterno autolesionismo cosa ce lo impedisce?



Anche secondo De Sciglio dovrebbe giocare a destra. Sono d'accordo sul fatto che abbia qualche difficoltà in più a crossare (in molte partite a sinistra crossa male), ma per il bene della squadra preferisco vedere lui a sinistra con Abate a destra piuttosto che lui a destra e uno tra Constant e Emanuelson a sinistra. Per me Abate invece è sicuramente meglio di Constant. Quest'ultimo può essere una buona riserva, ma non un titolare, IMHO.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto che c'è il rischio che venga sottoposto ad un intervento per il ginocchio, spero sia una bufala. Non ce la faccio a vedere Emanuelson o quello che mette su Twitter il suo numero di telefono.
Cosa diavolo ha a questo ginocchio?
Magari è tutta una messa in scena per fargli saltare la Nazionale


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho letto che c'è il rischio che venga sottoposto ad un intervento per il ginocchio, spero sia una bufala. Non ce la faccio a vedere Emanuelson o quello che mette su Twitter il suo numero di telefono.
> Cosa diavolo ha a questo ginocchio?
> Magari è tutta una messa in scena per fargli saltare la Nazionale



La fonte è il Corriere dello Sport comunque. Secondo Allegri non ha nulla di che. Durante l'ultima partita aveva fatto un movimento innaturale e il ginocchio già infortunato aveva sofferto.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Ci sarà contro il toro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci sarà contro il toro?



non credo, in questi ultimissimi giorni ho sentito che deve fare altre visite e si parla pure di operazione :S


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2013)

sarebbe una sciagura lo stop per l'operazione


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2013)

Non c'è nessun intervento da fare, semplicemente non era pronto per giocare ma l'importanza della partita con il PSV l'ha "obbligato" a scendere in campo.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Spero non abbia davvero niente di grave.
Col PSV non era ancora in forma, anche se ha fatto una grande partita ed è stato uno dei migliori in campo, IMHO.



smallball ha scritto:


> sarebbe una sciagura lo stop per l'operazione



Vorrebbe dire vedere Emanuelson in campo per 3/4 mesi


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

A sportitalia hanno detto che il milan attende ulteriori analisi per vedere se sono interessati i legamenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2013)

Speriamo sia nulla di che.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;275138 ha scritto:


> non credo, in questi ultimissimi giorni ho sentito che deve fare altre visite e si parla pure di operazione :S



Ah in 2 settimane non recupera? gli è andato in cancrena il ginocchio? il solito kulo


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi ma Mattia come sta??? Novità???


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Settembre 2013)

Mattia, almeno tu torna presto.
L'idea di dover vedere sulle fasce Emanuelson/Constant-Zaccardo per qualche mese mi fa congelare il sangue.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Settembre 2013)

A quanto pare ha risolto i problemi al ginocchio. Fonte Gazzetta dello Sport.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> A quanto pare ha risolto i problemi al ginocchio. Fonte Gazzetta dello Sport.


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2013)

Infatti si deve operare


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Settembre 2013)

Per 4 mesi il campo non lo vede.


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Settembre 2013)

Non ho parole, è mai possibile che una volta che sforniamo un vero Campione dalle giovanili subito dentro con gli infortuni? Il ragazzo è giovane e non è un buon presagio per la sua carriera futura ( a meno che non ti chiami Nesta ma va beh lui era un alieno)


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Settembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Non ho parole, è mai possibile che una volta che sforniamo un vero Campione dalle giovanili subito dentro con gli infortuni? Il ragazzo è giovane e non è un buon presagio per la sua carriera futura ( a meno che non ti chiami Nesta ma va beh lui era un alieno)



Dai alla fine torna fra un mese e basta, questo è un infortunio di "routine" quasi.


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Dai alla fine torna fra un mese e basta, questo è un infortunio di "routine" quasi.



Si spera...non per voler esser pessimista ad ogni costo ma quando leggo la parola indisponibile/infortunio legato ai nostri (in particolare a giocatori esposti mediaticamente) mi vengon i brividi. Aleggia sempre una coltre di nebbia sui nostri infortunati da troppi anni a questa parte


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2013)

Quando torna? 
Non credo che il mio fegato (ma anche stomaco, cuore, intestino) sia ancora in grado di reggere un altro mese di Emanuelson.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Serve come il pane; peccato che a fine anno sarà ceduto.


----------



## Bawert (23 Settembre 2013)

Quanto manca...


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Settembre 2013)

Ho appena letto che è stato coinvolto in un incidente questa mattina in autostrada 
Nulla di grave, per fortuna.
Ammazza oh, se un gatto nero passa per Milanello si gratta per un paio di giorni.


----------



## 2515 (12 Ottobre 2013)

scommetto quello che vi pare che la solidità in difesa cambierà totalmente ora che torna al suo posto.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> scommetto quello che vi pare che la solidità in difesa cambierà totalmente ora che torna al suo posto.



Nelle prossime 4 partite lo farei giocare al centro.
Mi fido più di lui che di Bonera e Zaccardo messi assieme.


----------



## 2515 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nelle prossime 4 partite lo farei giocare al centro.
> Mi fido più di lui che di Bonera e Zaccardo messi assieme.



anche io, ma almeno con lui sulla sinistra neutralizziamo i cross da quella parte, così i colpi di testa saranno problematici solo sui calci piazzati.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ma è morto?
Ritornerà prima o poi?
C'erano delle possibilità che tornasse a giocare contro la Juve e ora non ce la fa nemmeno per il Barcellona?
Bah.


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nelle prossime 4 partite lo farei giocare al centro.
> Mi fido più di lui che di Bonera e Zaccardo messi assieme.



Effettivamente potrebbe essere una buona soluzione in casi di emergenza come questa. Peccato non sia ancora disponibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ha avuto lo stesso infortunio di Caceres. Il gobbo s'è operato 2 giorni prima ed è a disposizione di Conte. Su Mattia non si sa nulla di preciso. Spiegatemi il perchè.


----------



## Mithos (18 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha avuto lo stesso infortunio di Caceres. Il gobbo s'è operato 2 giorni prima ed è a disposizione di Conte. Su Mattia non si sa nulla di preciso. Spiegatemi il perchè.



Perchè alla Juve c'è un allenatore serio e uno staff serio, da noi invece...


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2013)

Forse forse forse giocherà contro il Barca


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Forse forse forse giocherà contro il Barca



Fonte???


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fonte???


Di risorgiva


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Di risorgiva



What???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Vorrei almeno sapere cos'ha, è possibile saperlo?


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vorrei almeno sapere cos'ha, è possibile saperlo?



Tanto col Barcellona Allegri avrebbe fatto giocare comunque Constant, perché è più fisico 
Ormai penso che il suo ginocchio sia marcio, non credo ci possano essere altre spiegazioni.
Avevano detto che forse sarebbe tornato già con la Juve e sono passate 2 settimane.
Probabilmente i tempi di recupero dagli infortuni li decidono tirando i dadi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Tanto col Barcellona Allegri avrebbe fatto giocare comunque Constant, perché è più fisico
> Ormai penso che il suo ginocchio sia marcio, non credo ci possano essere altre spiegazioni.
> Avevano detto che forse sarebbe tornato già con la Juve e sono passate 2 settimane.
> Probabilmente i tempi di recupero dagli infortuni li decidono tirando i dadi.



anche questa è una cosa scandalosa, di solito quando si dicono i tempi di recupero i dottori tendono a dire tempi più lunghi per poi invece farli tornare prima (molti fanno cosi anche per fare bella figura) con i nostri è il contrario, è una situazione incredibile..


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vorrei almeno sapere cos'ha, è possibile saperlo?



Ma che cosa vuoi che abbia scusa!? E' stato operato un mesetto fa, non si vuole rischiare, semplice eh. Se non gioca è perchè ancora non può.


----------



## 2515 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto pagherei per sapere quanti punti in più avremmo se lui fosse stato sempre in campo.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Ottobre 2013)

Quando qualcuno scrive nel suo topic ho il terrore che si sia rotto di nuovo o abbia fatto un altro incidente 
Con Mattia in campo ieri avremmo vinto 2-1, ma avremmo preso i 3 punti con qualunque terzino del campionato al di fuori di Constant.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ma quando cavolo torna?! Mercoledi è dei nostri!?


----------



## 2515 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma quando cavolo torna?! Mercoledi è dei nostri!?



hanno detto che a sto punto allegri dovrà per forza inserirlo subito invece di farlo rientrare gradualmente, a causa dell'inesistenza su quella fascia.


----------



## Frikez (3 Novembre 2013)

Rietra dopo la sosta, no ma è solo un'infiammazione.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Rietra dopo la sosta, no ma è solo un'infiammazione.



In effetti è solo un'infiammazione, ma ti pare valga la pena nella nostra situazione rischiare il ragazzo!?!


----------



## Frikez (3 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> In effetti è solo un'infiammazione, ma ti pare valga la pena nella nostra situazione rischiare il ragazzo!?!



Ma quale rischiare Jino, chissà cosa si è fatto e se vengono a raccontartelo, solita gestione vergognosa di Allegri e soci.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Sicuramente è stato mandato in campo troppo presto l'altra sera con la Lazio, ma sopratutto non doveva fare già i 90 minuti. Detto questo dopo un'operazione che si possa infiammare è normalissimo, che lo si tenga a riposo pure. La gestione non è stata ottimale di certo, ma non sarei più di tanto preoccupato, dopo la sosta se non muore prima ci sarà.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Novembre 2013)

E' ancora vivo?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Novembre 2013)

Ma questo? E' tornato ha giocato poi è scomparso.... boh


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Novembre 2013)

Veramente  ma quando torna?


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2013)

Erano già stati chiari sul fatto che sarebbe tornato dopo Elsha.


----------



## Graxx (27 Novembre 2013)

gli infortuni di desci e pazzo per me restano dei misteri...tempi infinitamente più lunghi di quello che si prospettava...bah...


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> gli infortuni di desci e pazzo per me restano dei misteri...tempi infinitamente più lunghi di quello che si prospettava...bah...


veramente per de sci è una ricaduta dopo l'operazione a causa della forzatura al rientro, non erano stati fatti tempi ottimistici per lui. Per Pazzini si sapeva, aveva avuto una ricaduta, e comunque non ha nemmeno fatto la preparazione.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Novembre 2013)

Foto di ieri a Milanello







Sembra un fattone 
Ne abbiamo perso un altro?


----------



## 2515 (28 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Foto di ieri a Milanello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a me sembra che si sia appena svegliato e si sforzi di sorridere per non cascare dal sonno.XD


----------



## Brain84 (28 Novembre 2013)

Sembra Jesse Pinkman


----------



## 2515 (7 Dicembre 2013)

E' l'unico difensore di ruolo che abbiamo, santo cielo.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Dicembre 2013)

De Sciglio in questo momento è qualcosa come due spanne sopra a tutti i colleghi di reparto, vedete voi se giudicare come fenomeno lui o inadatti gli altri.
Certo non si può confrontare con Poli ed Emanuelson che NON SONO terzini e mai lo saranno (poli in particolare) ma questo lo deve capire Allegri, o forse l'ha capito e se ne sbatte.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Dicembre 2013)

Di gran lunga il miglior difensore che abbiamo e si è visto anche questa sera, nonostante fosse appena rientrato dall'infortunio.
Ha fatto 3/4 passaggi deliziosi, purtroppo per lui li ha fatti a Niang.


----------



## colcuoresivince (8 Dicembre 2013)

de sciglio è un fenomeno punto


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Dicembre 2013)

Imbarazzante l'abisso che c'è tra Mattia ed il resto del parco terzini.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Dio ti benedica, figliolo.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Dicembre 2013)

mi rende orgoglioso


----------



## Butcher (11 Dicembre 2013)

Voglio diventare gay e sposarmelo.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sarà alla metà della condizione fisica, grande Mattia.


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Dani Alves, Asamoah, Pedro, Hulk, Lichsteiner, ecc... De Sciglio è una rogna per tutti.

Un MOSTRO, semplicemente. E' il nostro giocatore più forte, una freddezza olimpica. E' quando lo vedi giocare che capisci perché la gente lo paragona ai grandi del passato rossonero.
Se c'è un giovane che tutte le nazionali possono invidiarci a ragione è lui, un 92 così completo non c'è al mondo. Ha una continuità disarmante.

Non vedo l'ora di vederlo capitano, quella fascia presto gli spetterà di diritto.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Dicembre 2013)

gioca con una tranquillità e una sicurezza....è quasi commovente vedere quanto sia bravo. 

temo che purtroppo non ce lo godremo ancora a lungo.


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sulla destra a livello difensivo è quasi impossibile da saltare per chiunque, ripeto per l'ennesima volta. Questo deve giocare a destra, è un MURO.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2013)

Pazzesco se si pensa che rientrava dopo uno stop così lungo.


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Qui l'unico mistero è come abbia fatto il nostro vivaio a sfornare sto ragazzo qua. Si parla tanto, giustamente, di Pogba. Ma se li mettiamo entrambi nel proprio ruolo, De Sciglio si mangia pure lui perché ha una continuità che non ha nessuno in tutta la squadra, neanche Kakà. L'unico che regge il passo con lui è De Jong, un mastino puro.


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2013)

Il motivo principale per cui Abate va venduto ALL'ISTANTE. Non roviniamo un campione del genere a sinistra, non se lo merita


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Dicembre 2013)

DEVE rimanere in Italia (possibilmente al Milan...) una cessione all'estero lo frenerebbe tatticamente per il ruolo che ricopre.
L'unica debolezza in prospettiva sono i frequenti infortuni...ma da come vi ci rientra il ragazzo ha carattere da vendere. 
In prospettiva un tesoro per il calcio Italiano. Altro che Santon...


----------



## 2515 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> DEVE rimanere in Italia (possibilmente al Milan...) una cessione all'estero lo frenerebbe tatticamente per il ruolo che ricopre.
> L'unica debolezza in prospettiva sono i frequenti infortuni...ma da come vi ci rientra il ragazzo ha carattere da vendere.
> In prospettiva un tesoro per il calcio Italiano. Altro che Santon...



Credo che se il Milan lo cedesse ad un'altra italiana potrei fare un colpo di stato, perché un conto è pirlo giuda a 32 anni che camminava da 4, ma De Sciglio che è un potenziale fenomeno mondiale MAI!!!! Frequenti infortuni? Ne ha avuto solo uno eh, il secondo e il terzo sono state ricadute una dovuta ad un fallo sul ginocchio quando era al rientro e l'altro per un affaticamento eccessivo al rientro sempre. Colpa del mister in questo caso, che deve saperlo dosare meglio. Per il resto è sano come un pesce, la scorsa stagione ha giocato quasi sempre, uno dei primi 3 per minutaggio.


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Credo che se il Milan lo cedesse ad un'altra italiana potrei fare un colpo di stato, perché un conto è pirlo giuda a 32 anni che camminava da 4, ma De Sciglio che è un potenziale fenomeno mondiale MAI!!!! Frequenti infortuni? Ne ha avuto solo uno eh, il secondo e il terzo sono state ricadute una dovuta ad un fallo sul ginocchio quando era al rientro e l'altro per un affaticamento eccessivo al rientro sempre. Colpa del mister in questo caso, che deve saperlo dosare meglio. Per il resto è sano come un pesce, la scorsa stagione ha giocato quasi sempre, uno dei primi 3 per minutaggio.


Io parlavo per la carriera del ragazzo siccome si ventilava di cessioni verso l'estero, chiaro poi che lo vorrei al Milan a vita


----------



## 2515 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Be' per essere più milanista di così dovrebbe essere stato partorito sul campo da gioco.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

Lo amo follemente.


----------



## Serginho (12 Dicembre 2013)

Abate (che comunque mi piace) + Constant + Emanuelson + Zaccardo non fanno un De Sciglio. Un fenomeno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Dicembre 2013)

Le capacità di questo ragazzo derivano prima di tutto dalla testa, ha una maturità e un'intelligenza inaudite.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fenomeno vero.


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2013)

Grandissimo


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le capacità di questo ragazzo derivano prima di tutto dalla testa, ha una maturità e un'intelligenza inaudite.



.


----------



## Canonista (16 Dicembre 2013)

Un po' insicuro oggi, poi però ti fa l'azione dove salta tutti e mette la palla in mezzo senza problemi, cosa vuoi dirgli?


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Un po' insicuro oggi, poi però ti fa l'azione dove salta tutti e mette la palla in mezzo senza problemi, cosa vuoi dirgli?



più che insicuro fregato. Gervinho non lo seguiva mai quindi ogni volta che saliva doveva farsi 50 metri di distanza tra lui e l'ivoriano in contropiede.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

E' fuori dalla scorsa estate, giocare 90 minuti a distanza di tre giorni non era facile.


----------



## Belfast Boy (16 Dicembre 2013)

Al netto dell'*età* (RICORDIAMOCELA SEMPRE) e dell'evidente scarsa condizione. Prestazione maiuscola.
La fascia di capitano spetta a lui


----------



## robs91 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Bah,a me non è piaciuto stasera.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (16 Dicembre 2013)

non ha sbagliato quasi nulla stasera, sontuoso


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ha giocato male, dai ragazzi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

L'obiettività a volte la mandate proprio a quel paese, stasera è stato il peggiore li dietro.


----------



## Frikez (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ha fatto schifo stasera però non era facile con Gervinho dalla sua parte.


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ha fatto schifo stasera però non era facile con Gervinho dalla sua parte.


non ha fatto schifo, gervinho non lo inseguiva e restava sempre su, quindi quando de sciglio saliva, su richiesta di allegri, e le azioni venivano bloccate lanciavano gervinho in contropiede con 50 metri di vantaggio su di lui!


----------



## Frikez (16 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> non ha fatto schifo, gervinho non lo inseguiva e restava sempre su, quindi quando de sciglio saliva, su richiesta di allegri, e le azioni venivano bloccate lanciavano gervinho in contropiede con 50 metri di vantaggio su di lui!



Il primo gol arriva dalla sua parte e non pressa Ljajic che smarca Strootman, in un'altra occasione scivola lasciando Gervinho a tu per tu con Abbiati, in occasione del rigore invece gli scappa Gervinho in velocità che viene atterrato da Gabriel..mi sembra che abbia fatto schifo dal momento che in attacco non ha fatto nulla a parte una discesa.


----------



## Belfast Boy (17 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il primo gol arriva dalla sua parte e non pressa Ljajic che smarca Strootman, in un'altra occasione scivola lasciando Gervinho a tu per tu con Abbiati, in occasione del rigore invece gli scappa Gervinho in velocità che viene atterrato da Gabriel..mi sembra che abbia fatto schifo dal momento che in attacco non ha fatto nulla a parte una discesa.



Per metà hai ragione, ovvero il traversone arriva dalla sua parte ma Destro si è trovato da solo con Emanuelson che non ha scalato e l'ha lasciato uccel di bosco.
Devi inoltre mettere in conto che questo ha 21 anni e rientra da un infortunio e gioca in un ruolo dove se manca la condizione sono cavoli amari...insomma non voglio giustificarlo ma non lo si può criticare, i bidonazzi/inadatti son ben altri suvvia...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Per metà hai ragione, ovvero il traversone arriva dalla sua parte ma Destro si è trovato da solo con Emanuelson che non ha scalato e l'ha lasciato uccel di bosco.
> Devi inoltre mettere in conto che questo ha 21 anni e rientra da un infortunio e gioca in un ruolo dove se manca la condizione sono cavoli amari...insomma non voglio giustificarlo ma non lo si può criticare, i bidonazzi/inadatti son ben altri suvvia...



ma tutto questo non c'entra col fatto che sia stato insufficiente


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma tutto questo non c'entra col fatto che sia stato insufficiente



Appunto, si parla di stasera mica delle sue indubbie qualità.


----------



## Belfast Boy (17 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma tutto questo non c'entra col fatto che sia stato insufficiente



Come non c'entra? Si giustificano tutti tranne lui? Gioca terzino, dove serve GAMBA (lui ora non ce l'ha) ma se lo fa emanuelson poverino ma scarso rimane.. (colpa sua il goal di oggi perchè terzino non è).
Cioè criticare un 21enne rientrante da un infortunio contro la Roma (non il Livorno...) mi pare stucchevole ed ingeneroso.
Avreste preferito Poli terzino? O Zaccardo? fatemi capire


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Come non c'entra? Si giustificano tutti tranne lui? Gioca terzino, dove serve GAMBA (lui ora non ce l'ha) ma se lo fa emanuelson poverino ma scarso rimane.. (colpa sua il goal di oggi perchè terzino non è).
> Cioè criticare un 21enne rientrante da un infortunio contro la Roma (non il Livorno...) mi pare stucchevole ed ingeneroso.
> Avreste preferito Poli terzino? O Zaccardo? fatemi capire



Ha attenuanti, ma è stato cooprotagonista in negativo.

P.S. Ti sfido a cercare un messaggio in cui difendo Emanuelson.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Continuo ad amarlo, ma quella di stasera è stata la sua peggior partita in assoluto. Pessimo difensivamente, timido in attacco, poco presente in fase di impostazione, troppi errori in fase di disimpegno. Sul finale solamente un azione secondo le sue possibilità. Partita da 4,5.


----------



## Belfast Boy (17 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha attenuanti, ma è stato cooprotagonista in negativo.
> 
> P.S. Ti sfido a cercare un messaggio in cui difendo Emanuelson.



Ma non ce l'ho con te, ne con altri utenti. E' che secondo me la "linea di aspettative" di De Sciglio la state/stanno ponendo troppo in alto. E' un ragazzino...gioca contro la Roma e rientra da un infortunio, non ha fatto una gran partita ma considerando età, avversari, condizione fisica non trovo chi altri avrebbe potuto fare di meglio. 
A mio avviso non dobbiamo mai dimenticarci (e lo dico anche per me) le peculiarità dei giocatori e le contingenze.
Citavo Urby perchè era l'altro terzino e seppur abbia fatto una buona prova (favorito dal gioco della Roma...) il goal dello 0-1 è responsabilità sua, ed è pesato tanto quanto la vaccata di Gabriel.
Al netto di questo: Emanuelson non è un terzino (e lo dico da svariato tempo) e Gabriel ha troppa poca esperienza, ma se si giustificano parzialmente questi due, non possiamo al contempo criticare Mattia, autore di una gara opaca ma decorosa.
Mi sembravan troppo duri i giudizi, ma per carità ognuno ha il suo e meno male, altrimenti non ci sarebbe forum e non ci sarebbe nulla di cui parlare.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Ma non ce l'ho con te, ne con altri utenti. E' che secondo me la "linea di aspettative" di De Sciglio la state/stanno ponendo troppo in alto. E' un ragazzino...gioca contro la Roma e rientra da un infortunio, non ha fatto una gran partita ma considerando età, avversari, condizione fisica non trovo chi altri avrebbe potuto fare di meglio.


Non capisco sinceramente perché bisogna trovare attenuanti. Ha giocato malissimo, aldilà di età, avversari e condizione fisica. Non cambia di una virgola il giudizio su di lui, una partita negativa può sempre capitare, per carità.


----------



## arcanum (17 Dicembre 2013)

Quando è scappato a due e l'ha buttata in mezzo con violenza però son venuto


----------



## Tobi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ci stava. 2 partite in 5 giorni al rientro da un lungo stop


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Non ha giocato benissimo ma quel doppio sombrero è da


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ma hanno visto il pattinaggio sul ghiaccio ieri sera??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Dicembre 2013)

Top mondo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2013)

Fortissimo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Io mi auguro che davvero abbia ancora margini di crescita perché non sono affatto soddisfatto. E' il nostro terzino migliore ma non vuol dire nulla, in Europa non sarebbe titolare in nessuna squadra di vertice.

A volte sembra non ce la faccia fisicamente, però ce l'ha la gamba. Boh.

E poi la sindrome da Abate, crossa sempre male e sul difensore


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Per fortuna ora arriva la sosta e può allenarsi per bene perchè si vede che nelle ultime partite era forzato.


----------



## robs91 (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che davvero abbia ancora margini di crescita perché non sono affatto soddisfatto. E' il nostro terzino migliore ma non vuol dire nulla, in Europa non sarebbe titolare in nessuna squadra di vertice.
> 
> A volte sembra non ce la faccia fisicamente, però ce l'ha la gamba. Boh.
> 
> E poi la sindrome da Abate, crossa sempre male e sul difensore



Perfetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Negli ultimi 15 minuti Nagatopo gli ha fatto una capa tanta.


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 15 minuti Nagatopo gli ha fatto una capa tanta.



Io direi il contario, nei primi 20 min lo gnomo l'ha uccellato costantemente va detto, poi quando Mattia gli ha preso le misure l'ha costantemente anticipato/accorciato, è mancato tanto in fase offensiva ma è mancante di condizione, fa il terzino...il ruolo più atletico che ci sia.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Desci è insuperabile come sempre, il suo "problema" in questo momento, ed è normale, è la condizione fisica che non gli permette di fare il pistone su e giu come riusciva a fare lo scorso anno!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che davvero abbia ancora margini di crescita perché non sono affatto soddisfatto. E' il nostro terzino migliore ma non vuol dire nulla, in Europa non sarebbe titolare in nessuna squadra di vertice.
> 
> A volte sembra non ce la faccia fisicamente, però ce l'ha la gamba. Boh.
> 
> E poi la sindrome da Abate, crossa sempre male e sul difensore



.

Però se il problema è atletico grandi margini di crescita non ce ne sono. Uno può migliorare tecnicamente, di testa, ma fisicamente è dura superati i 20 anni. Secondo me è troppo lento.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Però se il problema è atletico grandi margini di crescita non ce ne sono. Uno può migliorare tecnicamente, di testa, ma fisicamente è dura superati i 20 anni. Secondo me è troppo lento.



Hai sparato una BOIATA ciclopica. De Sciglio è stato infortunato per mesi fino a due settimane fa, che cavolo t'aspetti che si faccia tutta la fascia??? E per tua informazione De Sciglio è il giocatore più veloce della squadra, più di Stephan e di Abate.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Fortissimo




Però dobbiamo essere obiettivi! Stasera Nagatomo non gli ha fatto capire nulla.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però dobbiamo essere obiettivi! Stasera Nagatomo non gli ha fatto capire nulla.



Nagatomo non l'ha mai saltato! Le volte che ha tirato o crossato è stato col destro e pure male perché si allontanava dalla sua zona di competenza. Nagatomo ha uccellato Poli, che spesso si sovrapponeva con De Sciglio. Non confonderli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Nagatomo non l'ha mai saltato! Le volte che ha tirato o crossato è stato col destro e pure male perché si allontanava dalla sua zona di competenza. Nagatomo ha uccellato Poli, che spesso si sovrapponeva con De Sciglio. Non confonderli.




Mi riferisco agli ultimi 15 minuti; a sinistra eravamo vulnerabilissimi. De Sciglio era palesemente in debito d'ossigeno.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco agli ultimi 15 minuti; a sinistra eravamo vulnerabilissimi. De Sciglio era palesemente in debito d'ossigeno.



Veramente è proprio negli ultimi minuti che De Sciglio non lo ha fatto passare una volta. Era sul lato di Emanuelson che giocavano di più. De Sciglio il suo l'ha fatto, ma attaccavano in tre dal suo lato e poi dopo il gol è rimasto giustamente alto per sostenere l'attacco.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

Partita da 6-, può fare molto di più  speriamo che con il nuovo anno abbia meno problemi fisici e riesca ad avere una condizione accettabile..oggi ha messo un paio di cross da brividi.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

A differenza della partita con la Roma, ha fatto il suo, sufficienza stiracchiata. Da lui mi aspetto molto di più.
Forse per il suo bene e per quello dei pochi giocatori buoni che abbiamo in squadra Allegri se ne dovrebbe andare il prima possibile, risulta nocivo per la crescita dei giovani. L'anno scorso sapeva crossare da tutte le posizioni sia a destra che a sinistra. Mi chiedo come sia possibile che sembra abbia disimparato. Ma cosa fanno a Milanello in settimana??


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A differenza della partita con la Roma, ha fatto il suo, sufficienza stiracchiata. Da lui mi aspetto molto di più.
> Forse per il suo bene e per quello dei pochi giocatori buoni che abbiamo in squadra Allegri se ne dovrebbe andare il prima possibile, risulta nocivo per la crescita dei giovani. L'anno scorso sapeva crossare da tutte le posizioni sia a destra che a sinistra. Mi chiedo come sia possibile che sembra abbia disimparato. Ma cosa fanno a Milanello in settimana??



guarda che a parte il primo quando ha fatto passare il pallone ha creato non pochi problemi all'inter. Due-tre cross che ha fatto erano molto buoni. Infatti sul primo che ha fatto sul lancio di saponara non ci credeva nemmeno lui, da lì si capisce che non è proprio abituato a fare roba del genere.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> guarda che a parte il primo quando ha fatto passare il pallone ha creato non pochi problemi all'inter. Due-tre cross che ha fatto erano molto buoni. Infatti sul primo che ha fatto sul lancio di saponara non ci credeva nemmeno lui, da lì si capisce che non è proprio abituato a fare roba del genere.



E' una cosa che ho notato già da qualche partita (oddio, ne ha giocate 4/5 quest'anno). Aldilà del cross che ha fatto col pallone finito a Rho Fiera nemmeno gli altri mi sono piaciuti. Da lui mi aspetto altro sinceramente, ha ampiamente dimostrato di avere una signora tecnica. E' rientrato dall'infortunio e forse non è ancora in forma, spero che con l'anno nuovo ritorni il miglior De Sciglio.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che davvero abbia ancora margini di crescita perché non sono affatto soddisfatto. E' il nostro terzino migliore ma non vuol dire nulla, in Europa non sarebbe titolare in nessuna squadra di vertice.
> 
> A volte sembra non ce la faccia fisicamente, però ce l'ha la gamba. Boh.
> 
> E poi la sindrome da Abate, crossa sempre male e sul difensore



io invece credo che non abbia nulla da invidiare a un alaba o a un marcelo...per me sarebbe titolare un po' ovunque, forse solo al barcellona sono copetrtissimi-.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dai Alaba e Marcelo sono un'altra cosa, non scherziamo..pure Lichtsteiner e il Maicon di questa stagione gli danno le piste.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ma per favore, appena atleticamente torna in forma si mangia chiunque in sto campionato, ma di brutto anche!


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dai Alaba e Marcelo sono un'altra cosa, non scherziamo..pure Lichtsteiner e il Maicon di questa stagione gli danno le piste.



Ha anche 10 anni in meno però. In prospettiva può valere 5 Lichtsteiner. Secondo me non c'è tutta questa differenza, anzi. Preferisco già Desci allo svizzero.
Alaba gioca in una squadra che è un congegno perfetto ma è secondo me il terzino più forte subito dopo Lahm. E' del '92 anche lui, ma è semplicemente mostruoso.
Comunque anche Mattia è uno dei terzini più promettenti tra quelli che ci sono in Europa. Ha lampi da numero uno nel ruolo, deve dare continuità alle sue giocate e prestazioni. L'anno scorso ha fatto una stagione d'esordio ottima, quest'anno non ha quasi mai giocato praticamente.
Dopo la partita con l'Ajax per molti di voi era un fenomeno, ora è diventato scarso. Sono passati 10 giorni. Bisogna essere un può più equilibrati nei giudizi (sia in positivo sia in negativo), non mi riferisco a te ma in generale.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha anche 10 anni in meno però. In prospettiva può valere 5 Lichtsteiner. Secondo me non c'è tutta questa differenza, anzi. Preferisco già Desci allo svizzero.
> Alaba gioca in una squadra che è un congegno perfetto ma è secondo me il terzino più forte subito dopo Lahm. E' del '92 anche lui, ma è semplicemente mostruoso.
> Comunque anche Mattia è uno dei terzini più promettenti tra quelli che ci sono in Europa. Ha lampi da numero uno nel ruolo, deve dare continuità alle sue giocate e prestazioni. L'anno scorso ha fatto una stagione d'esordio ottima, quest'anno non ha quasi mai giocato praticamente.
> Dopo la partita con l'Ajax per molti di voi era un fenomeno, ora è diventato scarso. Sono passati 10 giorni. Bisogna essere un può più equilibrati nei giudizi (sia in positivo sia in negativo), non mi riferisco a te ma in generale.



Infatti ha giocato 3 partite in 10 giorni tutte 90 minuti, e la prima di queste è stata il suo rientro in campo dopo mesi di stop per infortunio al ginocchio, non al pollice della mano!
De Sciglio difensivamente per me si mangia Alaba, Alaba è più un centrocampista di fascia che un terzino puro. E' fortissimo, in attacco sicuramente è superiore a De Sciglio, ma in difesa per me il paragone non si pone. De Sciglio sulla destra, quando è stato puntato, non ha fatto ancora passare NESSUNO.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Infatti ha giocato 3 partite in 10 giorni tutte 90 minuti, e la prima di queste è stata il suo rientro in campo dopo mesi di stop per infortunio al ginocchio, non al pollice della mano!
> De Sciglio difensivamente per me si mangia Alaba, Alaba è più un centrocampista di fascia che un terzino puro. E' fortissimo, in attacco sicuramente è superiore a De Sciglio, ma in difesa per me il paragone non si pone. De Sciglio sulla destra, quando è stato puntato, non ha fatto ancora passare NESSUNO.



Dai, siamo obiettivi. Alaba è più forte di De Sciglio anche difensivamente. Io sono dell'idea che Mattia possa diventare anche più forte in futuro, ma al momento non c'è confronto. Alaba ha già giocato 2 finali di Champions e gioca nella squadra più forte del mondo (e campione del mondo), Mattia ha giocato in Nazionale contro avversari forti in Confederations, in Champions non ha mai giocato contro il Barcellona, per dire.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dai, siamo obiettivi. Alaba è più forte di De Sciglio anche difensivamente. Io sono dell'idea che Mattia possa diventare anche più forte in futuro, ma al momento non c'è confronto. Alaba ha già giocato 2 finali di Champions e gioca nella squadra più forte del mondo (e campione del mondo), Mattia ha giocato in Nazionale contro avversari forti in Confederations, in Champions non ha mai giocato contro il Barcellona, per dire.



La colpa non è mica di Mattia, ma del fatto che in Alaba hanno creduto da quando aveva 19 anni, da noi uno a 21 anni gioca ancora in Primavera con la Pergolettese.

Poi il fatto di "aver giocato" in un determinato contesto rende uno "più forte"? Messi, per dire, se giocasse in eccellenza (poniamolo per assurdo) sarebbe più scarso? Per me no, nel senso che se Mattia fosse esistito nel '94 avrebbe fatto parte della squadra degli Invincibili e alzato la Coppa in faccia al Barcellona. 

La "sfortuna" di queste nuove generazioni è che si sono trovate a giocare in un contesto del campionato senza soldi e progettazione...Maldini a 20 anni era campione d'europa e del mondo di club, ma anche perchè stava in un club che all'epoca se la poteva giocare con chiunque, stava in un calcio in cui l'Italia dei club dominava in lungo e in largo. Ci vuole anche "fortuna" di trovarsi nel momento storico favorevole.

Oggi i vari De Sciglio, Insigne, Gabbiadini, Destro, Longo, Bardi, Florenzi, Zaza, Berardi, ecc sono indubbiamente bravini, ma non avranno mai (forse) la soddisfazione di alzare un trofeo o di giocare in Europa a grandissimi livelli come Inzaghi, Nesta, Baresi, Maldini, Baggio, Totti, ecc....ma non per colpa loro, perchè la situazione economica dei club che li crescono e li fanno giocare è quella che è.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dai, siamo obiettivi. Alaba è più forte di De Sciglio anche difensivamente. Io sono dell'idea che Mattia possa diventare anche più forte in futuro, ma al momento non c'è confronto. Alaba ha già giocato 2 finali di Champions e gioca nella squadra più forte del mondo (e campione del mondo), Mattia ha giocato in Nazionale contro avversari forti in Confederations, in Champions non ha mai giocato contro il Barcellona, per dire.


Esatto.

Calma ad incensarlo, i paragoni con Maldini sono folli


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Hai sparato una BOIATA ciclopica. De Sciglio è stato infortunato per mesi fino a due settimane fa, che cavolo t'aspetti che si faccia tutta la fascia??? E per tua informazione De Sciglio è il giocatore più veloce della squadra, più di Stephan e di Abate.



Mah a me non sembra così reattivo, non mi pare che bruci Costant o Emanuelson nello scatto. ma è una cosa che dico da marzo, infatti nel topic già al tempo qualcuno mi ha dato dell'idi.ota. Poi se mi porti dei dati, la questione non si pone ovviamente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Calma ad incensarlo, i* paragoni con Maldini sono folli*



Esiste persona al Mondo che ha fatto questo paragone? :O


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Esiste persona al Mondo che ha fatto questo paragone? :O



Sì, purtroppo sì. Ed alcuni vengono pure pagati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però dobbiamo essere obiettivi! Stasera Nagatomo non gli ha fatto capire nulla.



ahahah ma che stai a di Ronaldì...De Sciglio ieri ha fermato TUTTI...una grandissima partita...se il Real lo voleva si vede che è veramente di livello mondiale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahah ma che stai a di Ronaldì...De Sciglio ieri ha fermato TUTTI...una grandissima partita...se il Real lo voleva si vede che è veramente di livello mondiale



Ha avuto l'insufficienza da tutti i giornali del globo, dai.


----------



## Gas (23 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah a me non sembra così reattivo, non mi pare che bruci Costant o Emanuelson nello scatto. ma è una cosa che dico da marzo, infatti nel topic già al tempo qualcuno mi ha dato dell'******. Poi se mi porti dei dati, la questione non si pone ovviamente.



Io vedo un calcio diverso da voi probabilmente.
Per me De Sciglio è ottimo, io lo vedrei titolare anche nel GRANDE MILAN, ieri ad esempio ho visto tutta la partita ma non vedo il motivo per cui stamattina leggendo il forum ci possano essere commenti negativi sulla sua prestazione.
Non da le piste a Constant o Emanuelson ? Non ho parole, davvero, mi rendo conto di quanto si possa avere opinioni diverse su uno stesso argomenti...
Io quando sulla fascia c'è De Sciglio sono tranquilli, sai quei giocatori che non vedi che non danno nell'occhio perché lavorano bene e non danno adito a preoccupazioni.
Constant per me è un cesso, non ho mai una sola partita da quando è al Milan, maturato di lui un pensiero positivo. Perde tantissimi palloni anche facili, quando per caso salta l'uomo sbaglia il passaggio successivo o crossa alle stelle e difensivamente viene saltato piuttosto spesso, galleggia solo grazie al fisico se gli mancasse quello sarebbe improponibile anche in squadre di bassa classifica.
Emanuelson è poco concreto in fase difensiva anche rispetto a Constant mentre lo preferisco per la fase offensiva, mi pare che le sortite offensive di Emanuelson creino occasioni migliori rispetto a quelle di Constant ma anche Urby alla fin fine è un casinaro caotico.

De Sciglio per me non si discute, mi da molta sicurezza in copertura, quello che gli manca secondo me per diventare il numero uno nel ruolo sono percussioni offensive impressionanti che effettivamente non ha, ne sfoggia una di tanto in tanto ma non con la continuità per essere il numero uno. Comunque sia per me lui potrebbe essere il titolare in qualsiasi squadra al mondo.


----------



## Gas (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ha avuto l'insufficienza da tutti i giornali del globo, dai.



Non so su cosa sia basata questa insufficienza davvero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah a me non sembra così reattivo, non mi pare che bruci Costant o Emanuelson nello scatto. ma è una cosa che dico da marzo, infatti nel topic già al tempo qualcuno mi ha dato dell'******. Poi se mi porti dei dati, la questione non si pone ovviamente.



sullo scatto no, in allungo è il più veloce del Milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ha avuto l'insufficienza da tutti i giornali del globo, dai.



mah...io ogni volta che fermava qualcuno mi seg avo


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io vedo un calcio diverso da voi probabilmente.
> Per me De Sciglio è ottimo, io lo vedrei titolare anche nel GRANDE MILAN, ieri ad esempio ho visto tutta la partita ma non vedo il motivo per cui stamattina leggendo il forum ci possano essere commenti negativi sulla sua prestazione.
> *Non da le piste a Constant o Emanuelson ? Non ho parole, davvero, mi rendo conto di quanto si possa avere opinioni diverse su uno stesso argomenti...*
> Io quando sulla fascia c'è De Sciglio sono tranquilli, sai quei giocatori che non vedi che non danno nell'occhio perché lavorano bene e non danno adito a preoccupazioni.
> ...



1. Sì ma ho detto solamente nello scatto, mica in generale, dai. E' logico che anche zoppo è meglio degli altri due cessi.

2. E' quello che volevo dire io alla fine. Se avesse la velocità di Abate sarebbe il nuovo Zambrotta, così è un buonissimo prospetto. Come ho detto prima il problema è che su questo non ci puoi lavorare.


----------



## Gas (23 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1. Sì ma ho detto solamente nello scatto, mica in generale, dai. E' logico che anche zoppo è meglio degli altri due cessi.



Ah ok, avevo letto male allora.


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2013)

In fase offensiva ha giocato malissimo,dietro invece se l'è cavata bene. Partita da 5.5/6,ma il talento c'è e si vede.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1. Sì ma ho detto solamente nello scatto, mica in generale, dai. E' logico che anche zoppo è meglio degli altri due cessi.
> 
> 2. E' quello che volevo dire io alla fine. Se avesse la velocità di Abate sarebbe il nuovo Zambrotta, così è un buonissimo prospetto. Come ho detto prima il problema è che su questo non ci puoi lavorare.



De Sciglio è più veloce di Abate, Ignazio lo supera nello scatto sul breve, ma questa è una cosa che si può migliorare. In allungo De Sciglio è nettamente il più veloce. E se ti vai a lamentare della sua velocità dopo che è tornato in squadra 2 SETTIMANE FA dopo 3 MESI E PASSA FUORI con 3 partite da 90' in 10 giorni, allora fuma di meno perché al momento non può essere che a metà della condizione atletica.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Calma ad incensarlo, i paragoni con Maldini sono folli



Per me tutti i paragoni non hanno senso, alcuni sono proprio blasfemi. De Sciglio-Maldini è uno di questo. Non si può paragonare un giovane molto promettente con il più grande difensore della storia del calcio. Va confrontato semmai con i suoi coetanei e secondo me è il secondo terzino più forte tra gli Under 21 dopo Alaba (migliore per distacco al momento). Maldini non c'entra nulla. Il talento di Mattia c'è ed è innegabile. Rimane pur sempre uno dei giocatori migliori che abbiamo in squadra.


----------



## Marilson (23 Dicembre 2013)

è evidente che presto non potremo permetterci di tenerlo, e dovremo darlo via come Thiago.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio è più veloce di Abate, Ignazio lo supera nello scatto sul breve, ma questa è una cosa che si può migliorare. In allungo De Sciglio è nettamente il più veloce. E se ti vai a lamentare della sua velocità dopo che è tornato in squadra 2 SETTIMANE FA dopo 3 MESI E PASSA FUORI con 3 partite da 90' in 10 giorni, allora fuma di meno perché al momento non può essere che a metà della condizione atletica.



1. Secondo me non è proprio più veloce di Abate, poi ribadisco che se ci sono dei dati il problema non si pone.

2. Ti ho detto che è dall'anno scorso che lo faccio notare, e già qualcuno mi faceva notare il contrario, mica me ne sono uscito adesso con questa storia. 

Ad ogni modo se quasi tutti la pensate così, sicuramente mi sbaglierò io..


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sullo scatto no, in allungo è il più veloce del Milan



Vedi sopra.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1. Secondo me non è proprio più veloce di Abate, poi ribadisco che se ci sono dei dati il problema non si pone.
> 
> 2. Ti ho detto che è dall'anno scorso che lo faccio notare, e già qualcuno mi faceva notare il contrario, mica me ne sono uscito adesso con questa storia.
> 
> Ad ogni modo se quasi tutti la pensate così, sicuramente mi sbaglierò io..


I dati ci sono, guarda l'anno scorso quando correva su grande distanza, recuperava anche chi gli era molto distante in un attimo.


----------



## Dave (23 Dicembre 2013)

A gennaio questo cambia passo, il problema è che ci sarà Abate, ergo non giocherà.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> I dati ci sono, guarda l'anno scorso quando correva su grande distanza, recuperava anche chi gli era molto distante in un attimo.



Veramente non li trovo in giro. Comunque fa niente, me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> A gennaio questo cambia passo, il problema è che ci sarà Abate, ergo non giocherà.



già pazzesco...al Real mettono in panchina una leggenda come Casillas (32 anni ottimo per un portiere) e quì non si può panchinare un piedestorto come Abate


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Non penso proprio che Desci sarà panchinato. Al massimo sarà messo sulla sinistra.


----------



## Gas (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che Desci sarà panchinato. Al massimo sarà messo sulla sinistra.



Anche secondo me.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Dicembre 2013)

per far esplodere definitivamente de sciglio bisogna vendere abate e prender eun buon terzino sinistro...purtroppo non accadrà mai...


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> per far esplodere definitivamente de sciglio bisogna vendere abate e prender eun buon terzino sinistro...purtroppo non accadrà mai...


prima di tutto bisogna cambiare allenatore, allora esulterò più di quando ho visto il ritorno di Grimmjow a salvare il deretano ad Urahara.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> prima di tutto bisogna cambiare allenatore, allora esulterò più di quando ho visto *il ritorno di Grimmjow a salvare il deretano ad Urahara*.



questa me la sono persa o.o

comunque a prescindere,anche con un altro allenatore,abate ha raiola e in più,mi duole dirlo, è un "veterano" quindi il titolare a destra sarebbe comunque lui,anche con un altro allenatore,perchè il giovane de sciglio può giocare a sinistra o andare in panchina. Altrimenti abate si metterebbe a piangere e raiola farebbe casino.
Per fare quello che dici tu ci vorrebbe una svolta radicale in tutta la società,non solo nell'allenatore.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> questa me la sono persa o.o


E' quando Kirge Opie sta per attaccare e viene tagliato a metà da un fendente.


----------



## O Animal (23 Dicembre 2013)

Non si può valutare un giocatore che ha perso tutta la preparazione e che è stato forzato al massimo per essere messo in campo...

Contro la Roma è stato tra i migliori in campo, speriamo torni a gennaio con un po' di preparazione in più nelle gambe...


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non si può valutare un giocatore che ha perso tutta la preparazione e che è stato forzato al massimo per essere messo in campo...
> 
> *Contro la Roma è stato tra i migliori in campo*, speriamo torni a gennaio con un po' di preparazione in più nelle gambe...



Concordo sul fatto che sia appena tornato dall'infortunio, ma contro la Roma è stato disastroso. Con il Livorno bene per quanto abbia giocato, ottimo con l'Ajax, secondo me da 6 ieri sera, ma contro i lupacchiotti non ci ha capito niente, anche perché Poli non copriva assolutamente niente e vagava a caso per il campo, un po' come ieri sera.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non si può valutare un giocatore che ha perso tutta la preparazione e che è stato forzato al massimo per essere messo in campo...
> 
> Contro la Roma è stato tra i migliori in campo, speriamo torni a gennaio con un po' di preparazione in più nelle gambe...



Esatto, quello che dico da settimane, De Sciglio è stato buttato sulla mischi a giocare ogni 3 giorni per emergenza. Ha bisogno di allenarsi prima di tutto.


----------



## O Animal (23 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo sul fatto che sia appena tornato dall'infortunio, ma contro la Roma è stato disastroso. Con il Livorno bene per quanto abbia giocato, ottimo con l'Ajax, secondo me da 6 ieri sera, ma contro i lupacchiotti non ci ha capito niente, anche perché Poli non copriva assolutamente niente e vagava a caso per il campo, un po' come ieri sera.



Secondo me è andato molto meglio contro la Roma che contro l'Ajax... Con la Roma ha giocato molti più palloni sbagliandone molti meno e per assurdo è riuscito ad incidere molto di più in difesa che non in attacco, per questo ti sarà sembrato più fumoso...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzo devi allenarti coi cross.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2014)

Non sa crossare. Ma zero proprio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non sa crossare. Ma zero proprio



Ed è una lacuna da limare; il terzino deve saper crossare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2014)

È la "cura Milan",agli esordi sapeva crossare piuttosto bene


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ha giocato bene anche oggi?


----------



## Dexter (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ha fatto abbastanza schifo. Nelle ultime partite sta giocando male,mi auguro sia fuori forma...Fra l'altro credo che Abate lo stia infettando con il virus che ti rende incapace di crossare. Gli do comunque il merito di darmi sicurezza dietro,anche quando gioca male tipo oggi.


----------



## Graxx (6 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È la "cura Milan",agli esordi sapeva crossare piuttosto bene



mi sa che non si allenano sulla tecnica...non è possibile che i ns terzini non sappiano crossare...è un indecenza...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Non ha fatto male. Un paio di spunti importanti, aldilà dei cross fatti alla Abate.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Gennaio 2014)

Va anche detto che ha messo Robinho davanti al portiere,nel primo tempo.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ancora un pò arrugginito, ha bisogno di giocare...


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Male oggi ma da lui lo accetto.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Male oggi ma da lui lo accetto.



Male è un pò forte... 

E' un difensore, cos'ha sbagliato nel suo lavoro? A parte una mezza sbavatura non ricordo altro..

Un pò impreciso in fase offensiva, quello si, ma non può essere quello a giudicare insufficente la prova di un DIFENSORE.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Male è un pò forte...
> 
> E' un difensore, cos'ha sbagliato nel suo lavoro? A parte una mezza sbavatura non ricordo altro..
> 
> Un pò impreciso in fase offensiva, quello si, ma non può essere quello a giudicare insufficente la prova di un DIFENSORE.



Chiaro, comunque un paio di volte è andato fuori tempo, ha deciso di alzarsi in pressing in situazioni in cui sarebbe stato meglio temporeggiare.

Ad ogni modo definire solo difensore un terzino è riduttivo, in particolar modo nel calcio moderno.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiaro, comunque un paio di volte è andato fuori tempo, ha deciso di alzarsi in pressing in situazioni in cui sarebbe stato meglio temporeggiare.
> 
> Ad ogni modo definire solo difensore un terzino è riduttivo, in particolar modo nel calcio moderno.



Sarà anche riduttivo, ma la prima cosa che si guarda in un terzino è che sappia difendere anche nel 2014, grazie a dio. Altrimenti El Shaarawy sarebbe un ottimo terzino.

Oggi ha giocato in maniera semplice, può fare qualcosa in più in fase offensiva senza dubbio, ma è già importante che in un momento in cui non è ancora al 100% stia a maggior ragione attento a fare il difensore.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà anche riduttivo, ma la prima cosa che si guarda in un terzino è che sappia difendere anche nel 2014, grazie a dio. Altrimenti El Shaarawy sarebbe un ottimo terzino.
> 
> Oggi ha giocato in maniera semplice, può fare qualcosa in più in fase offensiva senza dubbio, ma è già importante che in un momento in cui non è ancora al 100% stia a maggior ragione attento a fare il difensore.


tra i migliori commenti degli ultimi tempi
:bravo:


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Da quando è rientrato, Ajax escluso, si sta limitando al compitino (forse non è ancora in forma). Pazzesco come il nostro miglior crossatore (sia di destro che di sinistro, lo ha dimostrato anche in Nazionale oltre al Milan) sembra abbia dimenticato quale sia l'arte del cross. Sembra posseduto da Abate. Allegri se ne deve andare il prima possibile, riesce a rovinare tutti nel giro di un anno. Non ha giocato male (da 6), ma da lui mi aspetto di più soprattutto in fase offensiva.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Da quando è rientrato, Ajax escluso, si sta limitando al compitino (forse non è ancora in forma). Pazzesco come il nostro miglior crossatore (sia di destro che di sinistro, lo ha dimostrato anche in Nazionale oltre al Milan) sembra abbia dimenticato quale sia l'arte del cross. Sembra posseduto da Abate. Allegri se ne deve andare il prima possibile, riesce a rovinare tutti nel giro di un anno. Non ha giocato male (da 6), ma da lui mi aspetto di più soprattutto in fase offensiva.


In questo momento sta pagando tantissimo la mancanza non solo di gioco (praticamente inesistente) della squadra ma anche la sfiducia che risiede nei compagni di reparto e non solo, ogni pallone appare avvelenato, tutti disimpegnano in maniera frettolosa come se il pallone "scottasse" per certi versi.
Ovvio che un giovane in crescita ne risenta ancor di più in maniera negativa della mancanza di sicurezza dei compagni.
In una squadra dal gioco (qualsiasi) rodato e con fiducia nei propri mezzi vedremmo un altro Mattia, ne sono certo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Gennaio 2014)

se avesse dietro a coprirlo nesta e thiago silva farebbe 2000 volte meglio in fase offensiva..ovvio che la totale mancanza di sicurezza nella fase difensiva stia un pò più cauto..anche se sicuramente non è ancora al massimo della condizione


----------



## 2515 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Dimenticato come si crossa? Non lo direbbe nessuno se Robinho non avesse la mira di un cieco, visto il pallone che gli ha messo all'inizio sui piedi.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> In questo momento sta pagando tantissimo la mancanza non solo di gioco (praticamente inesistente) della squadra ma anche la sfiducia che risiede nei compagni di reparto e non solo, ogni pallone appare avvelenato, tutti disimpegnano in maniera frettolosa come se il pallone "scottasse" per certi versi.
> Ovvio che un giovane in crescita ne risenta ancor di più in maniera negativa della mancanza di sicurezza dei compagni.
> In una squadra dal gioco (qualsiasi) rodato e con fiducia nei propri mezzi vedremmo un altro Mattia, ne sono certo.



Sì sì questo è vero. Stavo solamente giudicando le sue ultime prestazioni, ma non bisogna dimenticarsi che è ritornato da un mese scarso e praticamente non ha fatto la preparazione. Ci vorrà ancora qualche settimana probabilmente prima che ritorni in forma.
Nessuno discute le sue qualità e potenzialità, ci mancherebbe altro 



2515 ha scritto:


> Dimenticato come si crossa? Non lo direbbe nessuno se Robinho non avesse la mira di un cieco, visto il pallone che gli ha messo all'inizio sui piedi.


Verissimo.
Però dai, nelle 3/4 partite che ha giocato da quando è ritornato ha crossato abbastanza male nel complesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Continuo a non capirlo. Al minuto 74 ha fatto una discesa impressionante. Al minuto 74. 

Sembra fome che giochi per risparmiarsi, che non mette il 100% in ogni salita (dal punto di vista fisico, non mentale, ci mancherebbe).


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà anche riduttivo, ma la prima cosa che si guarda in un terzino è che sappia difendere anche nel 2014, grazie a dio. Altrimenti El Shaarawy sarebbe un ottimo terzino.
> 
> Oggi ha giocato in maniera semplice, può fare qualcosa in più in fase offensiva senza dubbio, ma è già importante che in un momento in cui non è ancora al 100% stia a maggior ragione attento a fare il difensore.



Mi trovi parzialmente d'accordo. Sono sempre stato il primo a rimarcare l'importanza della fase difensiva. Però un terzino di una squadra di alto livello deve fare molto bene entrambe le fasi.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capirlo. Al minuto 74 ha fatto una discesa impressionante. Al minuto 74.
> 
> Sembra fome che giochi per risparmiarsi, che non mette il 100% in ogni salita (dal punto di vista fisico, non mentale, ci mancherebbe).



Probabilmente è perché non è al meglio dal punto di vista fisico, ma la stessa sensazione ce l'ho anch'io (anche l'anno scorso notavo questa cosa in alcune partite).

Ecco il video dell'azione che dicevi.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è perché non è al meglio dal punto di vista fisico, ma la stessa sensazione ce l'ho anch'io (anche l'anno scorso notavo questa cosa in alcune partite).
> 
> Ecco il video dell'azione che dicevi.



Esattamente. Pensa che io lo dico da un anno e mezzo.

Ha fatto la stessa al derby. Dopo aver sofferto Nagatomo, verso la fine ha fatto un paio di sgrobbate tipo questa.

Se il problema fosse di condizione, dovrebbe spegnersi, non far lievitare la sua prestazione col passare dei minuti.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capirlo. Al minuto 74 ha fatto una discesa impressionante. Al minuto 74.
> 
> Sembra fome che giochi per risparmiarsi, che non mette il 100% in ogni salita (dal punto di vista fisico, non mentale, ci mancherebbe).



Non gli manca la gamba, gli mancano compagni affidabili e chiare direttive tattiche, una volta li chiamavano schemi...
Lo stesso dicasi per Riki, nota che cerca sempre l'1-2 in profondità ma spesso trova compagni impauriti e che sostanzialmente non san che fare.
Le cose migliori contro l'atalanta le abbiamo fatte su contropiede, anche un cieco al posto di Allegri lo avrebbe visto, cosi come altrettanto le cose peggiori le abbiamo fatte su contropiedi subiti e lanci lunghi.
Siamo sfilacciati e lunghi tra i reparti, i singoli son timorosi e non sanno cosa fare, immaginati un giovane in questo circo cosa può fare, se va tutto bene raggiungere la sufficienza, appunto.
Idem per Cristante eh, goal a parte aveva le stesse problematiche.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Non gli manca la gamba, gli mancano compagni affidabili e chiare direttive tattiche, una volta li chiamavano schemi...
> Lo stesso dicasi per Riki, nota che cerca sempre l'1-2 in profondità ma spesso trova compagni impauriti e che sostanzialmente non san che fare.
> Le cose migliori contro l'atalanta le abbiamo fatte su contropiede, anche un cieco al posto di Allegri lo avrebbe visto, cosi come altrettanto le cose peggiori le abbiamo fatte su contropiedi subiti e lanci lunghi.
> Siamo sfilacciati e lunghi tra i reparti, i singoli son timorosi e non sanno cosa fare, immaginati un giovane in questo circo cosa può fare, se va tutto bene raggiungere la sufficienza, appunto.
> Idem per Cristante eh, goal a parte aveva le stesse problematiche.



Ho detto, e ripeto, che è ragionevole pensare che un buon contesto di squadra possa far rimarcare le qualità dei singoli. Però qui ho fatto un discorso atletico in primis, Kakà non salta più l'uomo lanciandosi la palla nenanche a morire, e De Sciglio uguale, sembra che corra col freno a mano tirato.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Pensa che io lo dico da un anno e mezzo.
> 
> Ha fatto la stessa al derby. Dopo aver sofferto Nagatomo, verso la fine ha fatto un paio di sgrobbate tipo questa.
> 
> Se il problema fosse di condizione, dovrebbe spegnersi, non far lievitare la sua prestazione col passare dei minuti.



Anche con la Roma nel finale ha fatto un'azione stupenda con doppio sombrero su Strootman e Dodò.
Non dobbiamo dimenticarci però che ha 21 anni e giocare in questo Milan per un giovane che deve crescere non è proprio il massimo della vita.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ho detto, e ripeto, che è ragionevole pensare che un buon contesto di squadra possa far rimarcare le qualità dei singoli. Però qui ho fatto un discorso atletico in primis, Kakà non salta più l'uomo lanciandosi la palla nenanche a morire, e De Sciglio uguale, sembra che corra col freno a mano tirato.



Kakà ha 31 anni e la storia del calcio recente insegna come chi esploda in età giovanissima, avrà un calo altrettanto precoce, calo eh non tracollo. Tanto che ieri abbiamo vinto grazie a lui (il primo goal, forse e ci metto il forse, solo Mario nella rosa attuale l'avrebbe messo dentro) e sostanzialmente a due miracoli di Abbiati o staremmo parlando di un'altra partita e altro risultato.
Su De sciglio, tra le altre cose, nonostante lui si ostini a dire che le due fasce siano uguali, beh le cose migliori le ha fatte a sinistra e non a destra, parlo di continuità ed efficacia.
Ciò è in ogni caso imprescindibile dalla mancanza di gioco, bello o brutto, catenacciaro o meno, qui non ce l'abbiamo, ci affidiamo ad un pressing che dura 5-10 min da parte di metà squadra senza che l'altra accorci e di triangolazioni e contropiede affidate all'estro dei singoli. Per me è talmente palese...


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> sostanzialmente a due miracoli di Abbiati



Gli hanno tirato addosso, quali miracoli dai su per favore.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gli hanno tirato addosso, quali miracoli dai su per favore.



Beh, mi ricordo anche goal su palloni tirati addosso 
In ogni caso quei tiri (tanti, troppi) in casa contro l'Atalanta non dovevano arrivare, si torna sempre li


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> In ogni caso quei tiri (tanti, troppi) in casa contro l'Atalanta non dovevano arrivare, si torna sempre li


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche con la Roma nel finale ha fatto un'azione stupenda con doppio sombrero su Strootman e Dodò.
> Non dobbiamo dimenticarci però che ha 21 anni e giocare in questo Milan per un giovane che deve crescere non è proprio il massimo della vita.



Ma infatti non gliene imputo una colpa, più che altro è una stranezza che non concepisco.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Kakà ha 31 anni e la storia del calcio recente insegna come chi esploda in età giovanissima, avrà un calo altrettanto precoce, calo eh non tracollo. Tanto che ieri abbiamo vinto grazie a lui (il primo goal, forse e ci metto il forse, solo Mario nella rosa attuale l'avrebbe messo dentro) e sostanzialmente a due miracoli di Abbiati o staremmo parlando di un'altra partita e altro risultato.
> Su De sciglio, tra le altre cose, nonostante lui si ostini a dire che le due fasce siano uguali, beh le cose migliori le ha fatte a sinistra e non a destra, parlo di continuità ed efficacia.
> Ciò è in ogni caso imprescindibile dalla mancanza di gioco, bello o brutto, catenacciaro o meno, qui non ce l'abbiamo, ci affidiamo ad un pressing che dura 5-10 min da parte di metà squadra senza che l'altra accorci e di triangolazioni e contropiede affidate all'estro dei singoli. Per me è talmente palese...



Su Kakà lo so bene, e non ne faccio un dramma, alla fine lo sapevamo. Per quanto riguarda De Sciglio, pure per me ha fatto meglio a destra, però il problema in questo caso rimane lo stesso. Forse dovrebbe metterci più cattiveria, più rabbia, è troppo tranquillo.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Su Kakà lo so bene, e non ne faccio un dramma, alla fine lo sapevamo. Per quanto riguarda De Sciglio, *pure per me ha fatto meglio a destra*, però il problema in questo caso rimane lo stesso. Forse dovrebbe metterci più cattiveria, più rabbia, è troppo tranquillo.


Io dicevo a sinistra


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Io dicevo a sinistra



Sì scusa volevo dire sinistra . Chiedo scusa.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì scusa volevo dire sinistra . Chiedo scusa.


Siamo d'accordo


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Su Kakà lo so bene, e non ne faccio un dramma, alla fine lo sapevamo. Per quanto riguarda De Sciglio, pure per me ha fatto meglio a destra, però il problema in questo caso rimane lo stesso. *Forse dovrebbe metterci più cattiveria, più rabbia, è troppo tranquillo.*



Forse è un paradosso vista l'età, ma gioca troppo da veterano, invece dovrebbe avere la voglia di spaccare il mondo di un ragazzino della sua età. Su questo concordo.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Forse è un paradosso vista l'età, ma gioca troppo da veterano, invece dovrebbe avere la voglia di spaccare il mondo di un ragazzino della sua età. Su questo concordo.



Bisogna anche sottolineare che non è al 100%, negli ultimi sei mesi si è allenato ed ha giocato poco e niente. Giustamente sa di non esser al massimo e quindi si limita a fare bene il minimo sindacale. Ed ha ragione, non è in condizione e strafare lo mette in un grosso rischio.


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

Da fare capitano appena (si spera) quel cesso di Montolivo lascerà il Milan.


----------



## 2515 (8 Gennaio 2014)

De Sciglio ha detto anche Maldini che deve essere più "cattivo", ma questo è un aspetto caratteriale suo. E' una cosa che avviene crescendo, De Sciglio non è sempre bravo e buono, non so se vi ricordate ma diverse volte si è arrabbiato con l'avversario alzando la voce, non è esattamente un santo. Lui deve essere responsabilizzato, più gli si affida la palla e più lui tira fuori la personalità. E' fatto così e a me va benissimo. Ma deve anche avere gente affianco che gli dia sicurezza, perché con certa gente in campo ci credo che non si fidi ad andare deciso in avanti. E comunque ripeto, nessuno parlerebbe male dei suoi cross se al posto di robinho ci fosse stato un altro (a parte matri e nocerino) all'inizio della partita.


----------



## Dave (8 Gennaio 2014)

Chi parla male dei cross di De Sciglio si merita quelli di Abate.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha detto anche Maldini che deve essere più "cattivo", ma questo è un aspetto caratteriale suo. E' una cosa che avviene crescendo, De Sciglio non è sempre bravo e buono, non so se vi ricordate ma diverse volte si è arrabbiato con l'avversario alzando la voce, non è esattamente un santo. Lui deve essere responsabilizzato, più gli si affida la palla e più lui tira fuori la personalità. E' fatto così e a me va benissimo. Ma deve anche avere gente affianco che gli dia sicurezza, perché con certa gente in campo ci credo che non si fidi ad andare deciso in avanti. E comunque ripeto, nessuno parlerebbe male dei suoi cross se al posto di robinho ci fosse stato un altro (a parte matri e nocerino) all'inizio della partita.



Non gli si devono dare ulteriori responsabilità, ha 21 anni, con il tempo diventerà un leader di questa squadra. 

Se non ce lo vendono prima!


----------



## 2515 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non gli si devono dare ulteriori responsabilità, ha 21 anni, con il tempo diventerà un leader di questa squadra.
> 
> Se non ce lo vendono prima!


io parlo di dargli maggiore fiducia, non che non gliene diano, ma devono coinvolgerlo di più nel gioco. Spesso quando è libero, mentre giochiamo sulla fascia sinistra, sulla destra non lo servono con un cambio di gioco. Se lo facessero potrebbe rendere molto meglio.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> io parlo di dargli maggiore fiducia, non che non gliene diano, ma devono coinvolgerlo di più nel gioco. Spesso quando è libero, mentre giochiamo sulla fascia sinistra,* sulla destra non lo servono con un cambio di gioco*. Se lo facessero potrebbe rendere molto meglio.



Il problema nel fare un cambio di gioco è che serve qualcuno in grado di farlo


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Chi parla male dei cross di De Sciglio si merita quelli di Abate.



sembra che abbiano lo stesso allenatore specifico.....


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche sottolineare che non è al 100%, negli ultimi sei mesi si è allenato ed ha giocato poco e niente. Giustamente sa di non esser al massimo e quindi si limita a fare bene il minimo sindacale. Ed ha ragione, non è in condizione e strafare lo mette in un grosso rischio.



Nessuno sta dicendo il contrario, si può dire che non sta giocando benissimo, no?
Possono esserci poi tutte le scusanti di questo mondo, lui può giocare molto meglio, tutto qui.
Ha sicuramente più carattere lui di tanti giocatori che ci sono in squadra, anche di 10 anni più grandi di lui, capitano compreso.



2515 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha detto anche Maldini che deve essere più "cattivo", ma questo è un aspetto caratteriale suo. E' una cosa che avviene crescendo, De Sciglio non è sempre bravo e buono, non so se vi ricordate ma diverse volte si è arrabbiato con l'avversario alzando la voce, non è esattamente un santo. Lui deve essere responsabilizzato, più gli si affida la palla e più lui tira fuori la personalità. E' fatto così e a me va benissimo. Ma deve anche avere gente affianco che gli dia sicurezza, perché con certa gente in campo ci credo che non si fidi ad andare deciso in avanti. E comunque ripeto, nessuno parlerebbe male dei suoi cross se al posto di robinho ci fosse stato un altro (a parte matri e nocerino) all'inizio della partita.



Vero, però in queste partite nel complesso sta crossando male. Questo non significa che non sia in grado di farlo, anzi, semplicemente deve lavorare un po' più sui cross.


----------



## 2515 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nessuno sta dicendo il contrario, si può dire che non sta giocando benissimo, no?
> Possono esserci poi tutte le scusanti di questo mondo, lui può giocare molto meglio, tutto qui.
> Ha sicuramente più carattere lui di tanti giocatori che ci sono in squadra, anche di 10 anni più grandi di lui, capitano compreso.
> 
> ...



gli servirebbe anche qualcuno in grado di metterla dentro però. Pazzini ed Elsha che su di essi si sono resi pericolosi insieme a balotelli l'anno scorso non hanno ancora visto il campo.. Con Matri e Robinho farebbe meglio a cercare di tirare..


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sta giocando malino, ma è forte


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> gli servirebbe anche qualcuno in grado di metterla dentro però. Pazzini ed Elsha che su di essi si sono resi pericolosi insieme a balotelli l'anno scorso non hanno ancora visto il campo.. Con Matri e Robinho farebbe meglio a cercare di tirare..



E' vero anche che molti cross perfetti non vengono sfruttati a dovere: penso anche al derby dell'anno scorso in cui Balotelli poteva fare 2/3 gol solamente nel primo tempo, Robinho conto l'Atalanta e in altre occasioni.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

Certo che si può dire che non sta offrendo grandi prestazioni, ma neanche riesco a leggere che sta giocando male o malino, sta giocando da 6 e tutti, lui compreso, siamo consapevoli che può fare di più. Semplicemente dico che una volta che riprende un pò di condizione e ritmo ritorna sui suoi standard.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (10 Gennaio 2014)

per carità, come si fa a criticarlo, lui, cristante ed el shaarawy sono gli unici capitali che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## runner (10 Gennaio 2014)

a mio avviso è il giocatore più talentuoso che abbiamo, la cosa che più mi piace di lui è la scelta dei tempi che per un giovincello non sono mai scontati.....


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Gennaio 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> per carità, come si fa a criticarlo, lui, cristante ed el shaarawy sono gli unici capitali che abbiamo in rosa.



Ci possono essere anche critiche costruttive eh.
Siccome lo stimo tantissimo e credo abbia tutte le qualità e potenzialità per diventare uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo nel giro di un paio di anni vorrei vedere quest'anno un ulteriore salto di qualità, che al momento anche e soprattutto a causa degli infortuni non c'è stato.
Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION], anche secondo me Mattia è il giocatore più talentuoso che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Un altro mese di Allegri può esser dannoso per lui. Sta facendo una stagione pietosa, via l'asino di Livorno e tornerà sui suoi livelli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un altro mese di Allegri può esser dannoso per lui. Sta facendo una stagione pietosa, via l'asino di Livorno e tornerà sui suoi livelli.



Beh consideriamo che arriva da un infortunio.. e poi con l'asino in panca anche messi giocherebbe male..


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Io mi stupisco che gli si dica di spingere. Emanuelson gioca a centrocampo praticamente! Ci credo che non va in avanti, col rischio di lasciare quelle robe da sole in difesa.


----------



## danyaj87 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Io boh ragazzi, ho visto un veterano in campo oggi, ma non lo vedo nei movimenti che fa, nella tranquillità, negli errori, ma per esempio anche nei falli tattici che fa, li fa con una naturalezza tale che sembra avere un carisma a 1000 anche se non gli daresti un euro. Poi gira dalla fascia dx alla sx come nulla, questo è uno con i contro ca... avete capito. Spero che non sia messo su un piatto al primo Real o Psg che passino!


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Gennaio 2014)

Prima o poi farà il suo primo gol in carriera 
Dopo lo spezzone di Livorno e la partita con l'Ajax oggi è tornato a piacermi.
Non ha fatto la preparazione, deve ancora tornare sui suoi livelli.
Speriamo torni in forma il prima possibile.


----------



## 2515 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Mai visto fare un tiro così forte, finalmente ha mostrato anche un po' della potenza di cui dispone nelle gambe.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2014)

Eh la madonna, fa una partita da 6 e partono le lodi


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Gennaio 2014)

non capisco sinceramente dove vediate la stagione pietosa di de sciglio


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzo mio, è ora di svegliarsi.
Si prende troppe pause durante la partita, non è lo stesso dell'anno scorso o delle partite con PSV e Ajax.
Oltre a lavorare sui cross, sarebbe il caso lavorasse pure sui congiuntivi


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ragazzo mio, è ora di svegliarsi.
> Si prende troppe pause durante la partita, non è lo stesso dell'anno scorso o delle partite con PSV e Ajax.
> Oltre a lavorare sui cross, sarebbe il caso lavorasse pure sui congiuntivi



A me pare sia in crescita di partita in partita comunque... e resto della mia idea, in fase propositiva a sinistra mi piace molto di più.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me pare sia in crescita di partita in partita comunque... e resto della mia idea, in fase propositiva a sinistra mi piace molto di più.



Anche a me, in fase offensiva mi è piaciuto di più. Ovvio che ancora gli manchi qualcosa, ma sta crescendo.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me pare sia in crescita di partita in partita comunque... e resto della mia idea, in fase propositiva a sinistra mi piace molto di più.



Gli ho dato 6, ma sta giocando con un po' troppa sufficienza in questo periodo.
Sì, concordo, anch'io in fase propositiva lo apprezzo più a sinistra. Difensivamente, aldilà di questo periodo, continuo a pensare che giochi meglio a destra.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Gli ho dato 6, ma sta giocando con un po' troppa sufficienza in questo periodo.
> Sì, concordo, anch'io in fase propositiva lo apprezzo più a sinistra. Difensivamente, aldilà di questo periodo, continuo a pensare che giochi meglio a destra.



In fase difensiva è naturale a destra faccia meglio perchè agisce con il piede naturale. Però lui e rientrare è molto bravo, per quello in fase offensiva a sinistra offre alla squadra un movimento molto interessante. 

E' vero che sta facendo il compitino, però i calciatori non sono robot e purtroppo saltare l'intera preparazione estiva e star fuori dei mesi lo paghi. Ha semplicemente bisogno di metter minuti nelle gambe, è in crescita un mese a questa parte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Deve giocare di più la palla, ogni tanto si intestardisce e la perde


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Gli ho dato 6, ma sta giocando con un po' troppa sufficienza in questo periodo.
> Sì, concordo, anch'io in fase propositiva lo apprezzo più a sinistra. Difensivamente, aldilà di questo periodo, continuo a pensare che giochi meglio a destra.



Però l'ho visto più in palla oggi. Forse è un effetto del cambio allenatore e dell'ambiente.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In fase difensiva è naturale a destra faccia meglio perchè agisce con il piede naturale. Però lui e rientrare è molto bravo, per quello in fase offensiva a sinistra offre alla squadra un movimento molto interessante.
> 
> E' vero che sta facendo il compitino, però i calciatori non sono robot e purtroppo saltare l'intera preparazione estiva e star fuori dei mesi lo paghi. Ha semplicemente bisogno di metter minuti nelle gambe, è in crescita un mese a questa parte.


Ma aldilà del compitino, in certe circostanze gioca proprio con sufficienza, come se fosse svogliato.
Sicuramente conta il fatto che non ha fatto la preparazione in estate per via dell'infortunio e di tutte le ricadute che ha avuto, però paradossalmente le 2 partite migliori che ha fatto sono state proprio le prime 2 in cui ha giocato non appena rientrato.
Ci manca il miglior De Sciglio, forse Allegri aveva ragione quando a dicembre disse che lui ed El Shaarawy (che poi si è fatto male di nuovo) sarebbero entrati in forma verso fine gennaio/febbraio.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ragazzo mio, è ora di svegliarsi.
> Si prende troppe pause durante la partita, non è lo stesso dell'anno scorso o delle partite con PSV e Ajax.
> Oltre a lavorare sui cross, sarebbe il caso lavorasse pure sui congiuntivi



l'hai sentito nche tu alla DS?????

che io MUOVI 


comunque per me ieri è stato uno dei migliori


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> l'hai sentito nche tu alla DS?????
> 
> che io MUOVI
> 
> ...


Sì, ho sentito. In una frase ha ucciso la lingua italiana 
Non ha giocato male, ma può giocare molto ma molto meglio rispetto a quanto sta facendo in questo periodo.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

Sparo? Sparo!
Stasera segna il suo primo gol in carriera 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] se indovino esigo 1000 punti in _Fantapronostici_


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sparo? Sparo!
> Stasera segna il suo primo gol in carriera
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] se indovino esigo 1000 punti in _Fantapronostici_



aggiudicato! Con il cul che hai indovini veramente


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Gennaio 2014)

Stasera completamente disastroso. Ha sbagliato tutto. E c'é chi dice sulla destra deve essere il nostro titolare. Ma stiamo scherzando ???? Sulla destra, gioca SEMPRE 50% peggio. Non ha MAI fatto una buona partita sulla destra.


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Stasera completamente disastroso. Ha sbagliato tutto. E c'é chi dice sulla destra deve essere il nostro titolare. Ma stiamo scherzando ???? Sulla destra, gioca SEMPRE 50% peggio. *Non ha MAI fatto una buona partita sulla destra*.



Ma che partite vedi? L'hai visto l'anno scorso?


----------



## 2515 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Stasera completamente disastroso. Ha sbagliato tutto. E c'é chi dice sulla destra deve essere il nostro titolare. Ma stiamo scherzando ???? Sulla destra, gioca SEMPRE 50% peggio. Non ha MAI fatto una buona partita sulla destra.


ripetilo ad asamoah, ti sventra.


----------



## robs91 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Discreto terzino,con margini di miglioramento.Ma non mi sembra un potenziale top nel ruolo,o addirittura il nuovo Maldini come qualcuno soteneva.
Felice di sbagliarmi,ovviamente.


----------



## 2515 (22 Gennaio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Discreto terzino,con margini di miglioramento.Ma non mi sembra un potenziale top nel ruolo,o addirittura il nuovo Maldini come qualcuno soteneva.
> Felice di sbagliarmi,ovviamente.



è stato 6 mesi fermo lo sai?


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Discreto terzino,con margini di miglioramento.Ma non mi sembra un potenziale top nel ruolo,o addirittura il nuovo Maldini come qualcuno soteneva.
> Felice di sbagliarmi,ovviamente.


Ma basta con questi paragaoni con Maldini. Chi li fa è un folle.
Può diventare un grande terzino, uno tra i migliori tra qualche anno, le qualità le ha tutte.
Non bisogna commettere l'errore di buttare tutto nel calderone dopo una stagione del genere.
Sicuramente sta giocando male in questo periodo, ma visto che un periodo negativo può capitare a tutti è ora che tiri fuori gli attributi e dimostri quello che è in grado di fare.
E' stato anche fermo 6 mesi e non ha fatto la preparazione, sarebbe stato meglio se non lo avesse fatto giocare sinceramente.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2014)

Giocatore discreto. Abbastanza pompato perchè cresciuto nel settore giovanile (fascino da football manager). Ma non è niente di che.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giocatore discreto. Abbastanza pompato perchè cresciuto nel settore giovanile (fascino da football manager). Ma non è niente di che.



Mi sa che hai ragione.


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma basta con questi paragaoni con Maldini. Chi li fa è un folle.
> Può diventare un grande terzino, uno tra i migliori tra qualche anno, le qualità le ha tutte.
> Non bisogna commettere l'errore di buttare tutto nel calderone dopo una stagione del genere.
> Sicuramente sta giocando male in questo periodo, ma visto che un periodo negativo può capitare a tutti è ora che tiri fuori gli attributi e dimostri quello che è in grado di fare.


Perfetto. Volevo scrivere sostanzialmente le stesse cose, mi hai anticipato. 
L'unica cosa che mi sento di aggiungere è come non ci si possa aspettare prestazioni stratosferiche da parte di un giovane (qualsiasi) in un Milan messo cosi male sotto il piano fisico e psicologico, per dare un esempio son convinto che il tanto decantato Pogba da noi si piglierebbe una pioggia di fischi.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

5 partite negative ed è già diventato mediocre/scarso (prima era un presunto fenomeno per il 90% dei tifosi).
Vi meritate 10 anni di Constant.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Gennaio 2014)

De Sci è bravo. Stop.
È stato fermo a lungo e crescerà, i paragoni lasciamoli perdere..
Veramente qua molti si meritano Costant e Zaccardo.


----------



## robs91 (22 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> è stato 6 mesi fermo lo sai?


Non centra la forma fisica che sicuramente può migliorare.E' un discorso di qualità tecniche:in fase difensiva è abbastanza buono, ma con dei difetti(non mi sembra un fulmine di guerra nell'uno contro uno,ad es) e in fase offensiva fa il compitino ma niente più.
Ripeto,felice di sbagliarmi.
Per precisareer me non è mai stato un fenomeno,ho trovato sempre esagerato l'entusiasmo nei suoi confronti da parte di stampa e tifosi.


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ogni dannata volta che gli davano la palla lui faceva un retropassaggio . Ma qualcuno gliel'ha detto a De Sciglio che un terzino deve galoppare? Spero ci siano dietro problemi fisici...


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sembra palesemente fuori forma, oltre al fatto che le sue cattive prestazioni sono sicuramente figlie della lunga inattività.


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ogni dannata volta che gli davano la palla lui faceva un retropassaggio . Ma qualcuno gliel'ha detto a De Sciglio che un terzino deve galoppare? Spero ci siano dietro problemi fisici...



L'ho notato anch'io, non punta mai l'avversario però può anche essere per via della scarsa forma fisica.

Teniamocelo stretto però i paragoni con Alaba o Marcelo non esistono, figuriamoci con Maldini e Zambrotta.


----------



## O Animal (23 Gennaio 2014)

Credo che sia stato il giocatore più richiamato da Seedorf e Tassotti, nel primo tempo gli hanno urlato nell'orecchio continuamente, è evidente che ci sia parecchio da lavorare sul ragazzo... ma almeno lui in prospettiva può crescere a differenza dei suoi 28 compagni di rosa...


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'ho notato anch'io, non punta mai l'avversario però può anche essere per via della scarsa forma fisica.



L'anno scorso correva e crossava alla grande, boh


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

secondo me ieri sera non ha spinto molto però ha fatto il suo lavoro a livello difensivo


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non centra la forma fisica che sicuramente può migliorare.E' un discorso di qualità tecniche:in fase difensiva è abbastanza buono, ma con dei difetti(non mi sembra un fulmine di guerra nell'uno contro uno,ad es) e in fase offensiva fa il compitino ma niente più.
> Ripeto,felice di sbagliarmi.
> Per precisareer me non è mai stato un fenomeno,ho trovato sempre esagerato l'entusiasmo nei suoi confronti da parte di stampa e tifosi.



Attento che se lo dici ad alta voce ti ammazzano.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2014)

L'anno scorso e anche quest'anno in alcune circostanze ha dimostrato di avere grandi qualità, chi le nega secondo me di calcio capisce molto poco.
Detto ciò, con le qualità in sé e per sé non si va da nessuna parte.
E' un giovane di grande prospettiva che deve crescere ancora tantissimo.
Ha ancora enormi margini di miglioramento, commette ancora molti errori stupidi. Non mi piace molto l'atteggiamento che sta mostrando in questo periodo, come ho già scritto qualche giorno fa sembra giochi con sufficienza. Oltretutto, non è nemmeno in condizione, per cui pensa a fare il compitino e spesso lo fa anche male. Continuo a credere enormemente in lui, ma non c'è stato nessun salto di qualità, anzi si sta notando un'involuzione preoccupante. Queste situazioni devono far crescere un giovane, fino ad ora ha avuto un inizio di carriera abbastanza in discesa dato che nel giro di un anno è passato dalla Primavera all'essere titolare in Nazionale. Ora deve dimostrare tutto quello che si è detto (a volta in maniera esagerata) sul suo conto.
Dico solo che lui, come anche Balotelli (anche se c'è un altro problema, la testa) ed El Shaarawy, avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore vero in grado di fargli compiere il salto di qualità, serve anche quello.



runner ha scritto:


> secondo me ieri sera non ha spinto molto però ha fatto il suo lavoro a livello difensivo


Bah, mica tanto.
Si è fatto saltare da Gabriel Silva in più di una circostanza.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'ho notato anch'io, non punta mai l'avversario però può anche essere per via della scarsa forma fisica.
> 
> Teniamocelo stretto però i paragoni con Alaba o Marcelo non esistono, figuriamoci con Maldini e Zambrotta.



Ma lo sai che a 21 anni Marcelo era una piaga?! Dietro era osceno. 
Alaba è fortissimo, ma anche li c'è da capire una cosa, giocare in una macchina perfetta come il Bayern aiuta. 

Per me state pretendendo troppo da questo ragazzo a tal punto che dite addirittura che sta giocando male. Sta giocando in maniera sufficente, lo scorso anno giocava meglio indubbiamente, ma se non altro tutta la squadra giocava a calcio a differenza di ora e la condizione fisica c'era, non veniva da sei mesi di inattività. 

E' un periodo cosi per tutta la rosa, Desci è e rimane un punto fermo del Milan del domani.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Bah, mica tanto.
> Si è fatto saltare da Gabriel Silva in più di una circostanza.



forse mi sarò addormentato in quei momenti....hahahaaa


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma lo sai che a 21 anni Marcelo era una piaga?! Dietro era osceno.
> Alaba è fortissimo, ma anche li c'è da capire una cosa, giocare in una macchina perfetta come il Bayern aiuta.
> 
> Per me state pretendendo troppo da questo ragazzo a tal punto che dite addirittura che sta giocando male. Sta giocando in maniera sufficente, lo scorso anno giocava meglio indubbiamente, ma se non altro tutta la squadra giocava a calcio a differenza di ora e la condizione fisica c'era, non veniva da sei mesi di inattività.
> ...



Ma lo so, semplicemente le frasi che sono state scritte l'anno scorso tipo "è uno dei migliori terzini in circolazione, non ha nulla da invidiare ad Alaba" e simili mi sembrano esagerate.

Non sto dicendo che non possa diventare altrettanto forte, ha le potenzialità per farlo, credo solo che bisogna andarci cauti, sia con gli eccessi che con il catastrofismo di adesso.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> forse mi sarò addormentato in quei momenti....hahahaaa



Ma come? La partita è stata così divertente, impossibile dormire in un match del genere


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2014)

vorrei ricordare che sulla destra ieri c'era solo De Sciglio: in difesa, a centrocampo e in attacco. 
Non ha avuto aiuto, assistenza... nessuno che lo facesse salire e che ripiegasse.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Gennaio 2014)

Soprattutto in un 4-2-3-1 è importante la "catena", non solo il terzino. Se davanti hai Birsa, questo Birsa, è chiaro che non puoi giocare bene. Guardate, ad esempio, l'Inter. Jonathan sembra(va) un giocatore di calcio, solo perchè Mazzarri sulle fasce attacca con tre giocatori anzichè due e lui si trova spesso in uno contro uno. è difficile, per De Sciglio, puntare l'uomo perchè spesso si trova uno contro due oppure l'ala destra sbaglia il movimento. Personalmente non so se De Sciglio ha le stesse qualità o potenzialità di Alaba, ma con questa squadra il suo reale valore non è giudicabile.


----------



## Belfast Boy (24 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Soprattutto in un 4-2-3-1 è importante la "catena", non solo il terzino. Se davanti hai Birsa, questo Birsa, è chiaro che non puoi giocare bene. Guardate, ad esempio, l'Inter. Jonathan sembra(va) un giocatore di calcio, solo perchè Mazzarri sulle fasce attacca con tre giocatori anzichè due e lui si trova spesso in uno contro uno. è difficile, per De Sciglio, puntare l'uomo perchè spesso si trova uno contro due oppure l'ala destra sbaglia il movimento. Personalmente non so se De Sciglio ha le stesse qualità o potenzialità di Alaba, ma con questa squadra il suo reale valore non è giudicabile.


No ma soprattutto...ci facciamo tante ***** mentali su De Sciglio che per altro giocherebbe pure a sinistra (a mio avviso anche meglio) quando dall'altra parte al momento c'è quel cesso di Emanuelson che dire pena è poco.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> No ma soprattutto...ci facciamo tante ***** mentali su De Sciglio che per altro giocherebbe pure a sinistra (a mio avviso anche meglio) quando dall'altra parte al momento c'è quel cesso di Emanuelson che dire pena è poco.



Credo lo si faccia perchè in molti si aspettano il Campione. Secondo me è stato molto penalizzato prima dal modulo di Allegri e dalla condizione, adesso da chi si trova davanti.


----------



## Belfast Boy (24 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Credo lo si faccia perchè in molti si aspettano il Campione. Secondo me è stato molto penalizzato prima dal modulo di Allegri e dalla condizione, adesso da chi si trova davanti.



Sicuramente è stato penalizzato da una troppa aspettativa e troppa propaganda mediatica oltre a mio avviso dall'età che non lo agevola in un Milan messo cosi male.
Ma proprio in virtù di questo: alla fine le prestazioni sono incolori, si, ma mai condite da gravi errori tecnici o tattici e per me vista appunto l'età è già tanta tanta roba in un terzino.
Insomma il problema sicuramente non è lui, certamente fatica a crescere in una squadra del genere, questo si.


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è stato penalizzato da una troppa aspettativa e troppa propaganda mediatica oltre a mio avviso dall'età che non lo agevola in un Milan messo cosi male.
> Ma proprio in virtù di questo: alla fine le prestazioni sono incolori, si, ma mai condite da gravi errori tecnici o tattici e per me vista appunto l'età è già tanta tanta roba in un terzino.
> Insomma il problema sicuramente non è lui, certamente fatica a crescere in una squadra del genere, questo si.



Io mi limito a far notare questo. Quando De Sciglio è emerso? Quando ha reso meglio?
Rendeva meglio a destra quando aveva il miglior Montolivo a dargli supporto, a permettergli di salire, a dargli copertura.
Passando a sinistra è sembrato anche più forte in avanti, perché? Perché aveva davanti Elsha che lo aiutava portandogli via un uomo davanti e dandogli sostegno dietro.

De Sciglio, come qualsiasi altro terzino, non può giocare da solo contro due o contro tre. Perché De Sciglio è un terzino vero, di ruolo. Ha bisogno di gente capace di supportarlo e permettergli di andare all'uno contro uno e farlo salire senza la certezza matematica di lasciare autostrada dietro. Il terzino è questo, un ruolo che ha bisogno di altri, non esistono Ibrahimovic o CR7 terzini. Nemmeno Maldini avrebbe potuto rendere al massimo da solo.

A questo aggiungiamo poi il fatto che non si sia praticamente mosso per 6 mesi per due infortuni al ginocchio poi.. Ci va male anche la condizione atletica.


----------



## Belfast Boy (24 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io mi limito a far notare questo.
> 
> De Sciglio, come qualsiasi altro terzino, non può giocare da solo contro due o contro tre. Perché De Sciglio è un terzino vero, di ruolo. Ha bisogno di gente capace di supportarlo e permettergli di andare all'uno contro uno e farlo salire senza la certezza matematica di lasciare autostrada dietro. Il terzino è questo, un ruolo che ha bisogno di altri, non esistono Ibrahimovic o CR7 terzini. Nemmeno Maldini avrebbe potuto rendere al massimo da solo.
> 
> A questo aggiungiamo poi il fatto che non si sia praticamente mosso per 6 mesi per due infortuni al ginocchio poi.. Ci va male anche la condizione atletica.



Sono completamente concorde ed in linea con il tuo pensiero su Mattia ed il suo ruolo 
Però non tiriamo in ballo Paolino, soltanto perchè uno come lui ne passa uno ogni 50 anni.


----------



## gabuz (24 Gennaio 2014)

Se ci lamentiamo di De Sciglio mi arrendo, alzo bandiera bianca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io mi limito a far notare questo. Quando De Sciglio è emerso? Quando ha reso meglio?
> Rendeva meglio a destra quando aveva il miglior Montolivo a dargli supporto, a permettergli di salire, a dargli copertura.
> Passando a sinistra è sembrato anche più forte in avanti, perché? Perché aveva davanti Elsha che lo aiutava portandogli via un uomo davanti e dandogli sostegno dietro.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io mi limito a far notare questo. Quando De Sciglio è emerso? Quando ha reso meglio?
> Rendeva meglio a destra quando aveva il miglior Montolivo a dargli supporto, a permettergli di salire, a dargli copertura.
> Passando a sinistra è sembrato anche più forte in avanti, perché? Perché aveva davanti Elsha che lo aiutava portandogli via un uomo davanti e dandogli sostegno dietro.
> 
> ...



Questo è assolutamente vero.
Il binario De Sciglio-El Shaarawy, nel pieno della forma, l'anno scorso è stato devastante in molte partite.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questo è assolutamente vero.
> Il binario De Sciglio-El Shaarawy, nel pieno della forma, l'anno scorso è stato devastante in molte partite.



già, come nel primo tempo contro l'inter, dove de sciglio s'è fumato 3-4 volte Guarin da solo nell'uno contro uno.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io mi limito a far notare questo. Quando De Sciglio è emerso? Quando ha reso meglio?
> Rendeva meglio a destra quando aveva il miglior Montolivo a dargli supporto, a permettergli di salire, a dargli copertura.
> Passando a sinistra è sembrato anche più forte in avanti, perché? Perché aveva davanti Elsha che lo aiutava portandogli via un uomo davanti e dandogli sostegno dietro.
> 
> ...



La tua analisi tatticanon fa una grinza, da qualche mese sottolineavo come questa squadra nei movimenti sugli esterni sia alquanto ridicola. La catena non funziona bene, non ci sono movimenti sincronizzati tra il terzino e l'esterno d'attacco. Solamente tra Desci ed Elsha s'erano visti l'anno scorso, sia in nazionale che nel club.


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Non sa più crossare eh? Quanti terzini sanno mettere una palla simile con sto vento dalla trequarti, che per i difensori e i portieri sono i cross "a salve" perché troppo facili da bloccare?


----------



## Belfast Boy (26 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi il migliore in campo.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi ottimo, dai che allora fino a adesso ha avuto problemi fisici


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2014)

dopo quel periodo di stop forzato, si sta scrollando di dosso tutta la ruggine accumulata. 

grande mattia, per me migliore in campo dei nostri oggi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi ha fatto un cross alla Beckham.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Gennaio 2014)

Assolutamente il migliore in campo.
Speriamo che questa partita sia solo la prima di una lunga serie dopo un periodo di appannamento (giustificato dal ritorno dall'infortunio e dalla mancata preparazione).
Bene in difesa sia da una parte che dall'altra, ha messo un sacco di palloni che come al solito non sono stati sfruttati.
Il cross che ha fatto nel primo tempo dalla trequarti è un'opera d'arte, col vento che c'era, tra l'altro.


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Gennaio 2014)

Meglio oggi, ma preferisco vederlo sulla sinistra.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Gennaio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Meglio oggi, ma preferisco vederlo sulla sinistra.



Gioca bene da entrambe le parti.
Quando è in forma crossa meglio a destra, ma ha dimostrato l'anno scorso di saperlo fare anche a sinistra.
Comunque col rientro di Abate è giusto che torni a sinistra, perché loro sono la coppia di terzini migliore.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Giocato benissimo ieri.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Oggi ha fatto un cross alla Beckham.



Con la differenza che Mattia l'ha fatto grazie al vento, mentre David l'effetti glielo dava a prescindere


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che Mattia l'ha fatto grazie al vento, mentre David l'effetti glielo dava a prescindere



Veramente il vento doveva spedire la palla in curva..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

ieri migliore in campo


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spero sia in formissima perché se Robinho gioca come al solito e se viene schierato a sinistra si troverà a fronteggiare le avanzate di Cerci-Darmian per tutta la partita.


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Se gioca a sinistra avrà un bruttissimo cliente e zero supporto, trovandosi in inferiorità numerica sul piede debole. Spero sia davvero in gran forma, ma potrebbe non bastare e non ci sarebbe nulla di strano.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se gioca a sinistra avrà un bruttissimo cliente e zero supporto, trovandosi in inferiorità numerica sul piede debole. Spero sia davvero in gran forma, ma potrebbe non bastare e non ci sarebbe nulla di strano.



Cerci lo marchi con il raddoppio sistematico, con la marcatura preventiva. Non puoi pensare di lasciarlo a giocare nell'uno contro uno con Desci o Emanuelson che sia. Ricordate a Parma con Bibiany? Succederebbe uguale, un disastro!


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nonostante tutto uno dei pochi, se non l'unico degno di indossare Quella Maglia... Si impegna e non è "un montato", ed è anche bravissimo... Probabilmente anche lui sta pagando la gestione Allegri e l'infortunio dal punto di vista fisico, ma sicuramente è quello in cui al momento si nota di meno...


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2014)

De Sciglio è il classico esempio di persona e giocatore che, se farà quel salto finale di personalità, può diventare un grande capitano ed esempio da seguire per la squadra.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Febbraio 2014)

Può e sa giocare meglio di quanto abbia fatto stasera, ma ha spinto come un dannato per tutti i 90 minuti, credo che il 90% delle azioni offensive siano nate da lui. Ha crossato alla Abate, ma ha fatto oltre al terzino pure il centrocampista e l'ala destra in assenza di Montolivo e Honda. Lo vedo in crescita dal punto di vista atletico. L'anno scorso era molto più pericoloso nelle sue sortite offensive, più lucido e più preciso. Giocare con El Shaarawy davanti è molto più facile, questo è sicuro.



2515 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio è il classico esempio di persona e giocatore che, se farà quel salto finale di personalità, può diventare un grande capitano ed esempio da seguire per la squadra.



Ha dannatamente bisogno di un vero allenatore e di una squadra decente per compiere il salto di qualità, IMHO.
Tra 3/4 anni (se non lo cedono prima) voglio vederlo con la fascia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ieri grande partita anche se deve migliorare sotto qualche aspetto.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2014)

In crescita...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

la personalità non gli è mai mancata...


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

Questa sera si trova di fronte il cliente più pericoloso del Napoli in questo momento, forse più di Callejon.
Spero che Trabant torni in difesa ad aiutarlo.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questa sera si trova di fronte il cliente più pericoloso del Napoli in questo momento, forse più di Callejon.
> Spero che *Trabant torni in difesa ad aiutarlo*.



 vuoi che Seedorf abbia già fatto il miracolo!?


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> vuoi che Seedorf abbia già fatto il miracolo!?





Non so proprio cosa aspettarmi. Mi immagino un Balotelli molto più scarso e molto più indolente, ma magari ci sorprende.
Insomma, deve giocare meno peggio dei 2 brasiliani, non dovrebbe essere così difficile


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non so proprio cosa aspettarmi. Mi immagino un Balotelli molto più scarso e molto più indolente, ma magari ci sorprende.
> Insomma, deve giocare meno peggio dei 2 brasiliani, non dovrebbe essere così difficile



Guarda, se gioca con lo spirito di sacrificio di Kakà torna eccome a coprire


----------



## robs91 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Sul terzo gol a cosa stava pensando?Male,male...


----------



## Milo (8 Febbraio 2014)

Stasera orripilante, tira fuori i gioielli cavolo!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2014)

Dai su riprenditi, sei l'unico in cui credo


----------



## 2515 (8 Febbraio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sul terzo gol a cosa stava pensando?Male,male...



Il fesso là è stato Mexes! De Sciglio non poteva arretrare prima perché altrimenti avrebbe tenuto in posizione regolare Higuain, che era comunque da solo davanti alla porta. Là la cavolata l'ha fatta Mexes che non è uscito.


----------



## iceman. (8 Febbraio 2014)

Oggi male, ma gliela passiamo dai, le ha giocate bene tutte fin dal suo esordio


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il fesso là è stato Mexes! De Sciglio non poteva arretrare prima perché altrimenti avrebbe tenuto in posizione regolare Higuain, che era comunque da solo davanti alla porta. Là la cavolata l'ha fatta Mexes che non è uscito.



esatto. De Sci ha tenuto la linea alta per mandare in fuorigioco Higuain. E' quel passaggio di Hamsik che non doveva proprio partire!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Febbraio 2014)

Male, malissimo

Gioca senza grinta, mordente, cattiveria. Sempre molle e ai due all'ora


----------



## The Ripper (9 Febbraio 2014)

Vero, ha perso la grinta.
Stagione proprio storta, mamma mia.


----------



## aleslash (9 Febbraio 2014)

A me sembra abbia proprio paura di scendere su quella fascia


----------



## The Ripper (9 Febbraio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> A me sembra abbia proprio paura di scendere su quella fascia



come dargli torto. nessuno che poi lo protegge, nessuno che gli fa fare una sovrapposizione...
Col centrocampo a 2 va nettamente in difficoltà perché non c'è nessuno che scala.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Febbraio 2014)

Oggi ha giocato male,ma per assurdo è un bene.Senza errori non si cresce.Avanti Mattia!
Sbaglierà ancora e ancora e ancora,è tutto normale.Gli errori saranno comunque una percentuale bassissima rispetto alle prestazioni mostruose che ha fatto e farà.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Febbraio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Male, malissimo
> 
> Gioca senza grinta, mordente, cattiveria. Sempre molle e ai due all'ora



Questo mi lascia sconcertato quest'anno.
Non vedo la determinazione che aveva l'anno scorso.
Capisco che in questa squadra è difficile potersi esprimere al meglio, ma vorrei vedere un po' più di cattiveria.
Lui ed El Shaarawy avrebbero bisogno di un allenatore vero che li faccia crescere, temo che si possano perdere tutti e 2. E sarebbe un delitto perché sono entrambi 2 grossi talenti. Però bisogna tirar fuori gli attributi.
Non critico la prestazione negativa, un giovane può e deve sbagliare per crescere, ma ci deve essere sempre il massimo impegno.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> La difesa a 3?? Per carità, non è nelle nostre corde. Mi è bastato lo scempio dell'anno scorso.



Però De Sciglio al centro non è una cattivissima idea secondo me. Non in una difesa a 3 comunque.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questo mi lascia sconcertato quest'anno.
> Non vedo la determinazione che aveva l'anno scorso.
> Capisco che in questa squadra è difficile potersi esprimere al meglio, ma vorrei vedere un po' più di cattiveria.
> Lui ed El Shaarawy avrebbero bisogno di un allenatore vero che li faccia crescere, temo che si possano perdere tutti e 2. E sarebbe un delitto perché sono entrambi 2 grossi talenti. Però bisogna tirar fuori gli attributi.
> Non critico la prestazione negativa, un giovane può e deve sbagliare per crescere, ma ci deve essere sempre il massimo impegno.



Secondo me non è l'impegno. E' proprio il suo carattere.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è l'impegno. E' proprio il suo carattere.



L'anno scorso ha dimostrato personalità, grinta e determinazione in gran parte delle partite in cui ha giocato. Anche quando ha commesso errori banali e ingenui come il fallo che ha fatto su Cuadrado a Firenze che ha regalato il 2-2 ai viola, la prestazione c'è sempre stata.
Anche in alcune partite di quest'anno, ma in quest'ultimo mese e mezzo in particolare escludendo un paio di prestazioni normali è quasi sempre insufficiente e soprattutto gioca senza mordente. Non credo che sia questione di carattere perché altrimenti l'anno scorso non avrebbe giocato come se fosse in Serie A da tanti anni. Magari è solamente un periodo negativo (che tra l'altro è quello di tutta la squadra), però è ora di rimettersi in carreggiata.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ha dimostrato personalità, grinta e determinazione in gran parte delle partite in cui ha giocato. Anche quando ha commesso errori banali e ingenui come il fallo che ha fatto su Cuadrado a Firenze che ha regalato il 2-2 ai viola, la prestazione c'è sempre stata.
> Anche in alcune partite di quest'anno, ma in quest'ultimo mese e mezzo in particolare escludendo un paio di prestazioni normali è quasi sempre insufficiente e soprattutto gioca senza mordente. Non credo che sia questione di carattere perché altrimenti l'anno scorso non avrebbe giocato come se fosse in Serie A da tanti anni. *Magari è solamente un periodo negativo (che tra l'altro è quello di tutta la squadra), però è ora di rimettersi in carreggiata*.



Logicamente la squadra non aiuta.

Su De Sciglio in generale ho già detto la mia più volte e non lo ripeterò per paura di essere linciato. Credo di essere uno dei pochi qui che non lo ritiene un potenziale fenomeno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

ragazzi io penso che come per molti altri lui attraversa un periodo di forma negativo dovuto alla preparazione atletica sbagliata, oltretutto lui si è pure allenato poco perchè fermo da infortunio, ha inizato subito a giocare e non ha piu smesso..


----------



## Belfast Boy (10 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però De Sciglio al centro non è una cattivissima idea secondo me. Non in una difesa a 3 comunque.



Io la trovo pessima. sacrifichiamo il nostro miglior terzino in grado di giocare in entrambe le fasce con lo stesso rendimento o quasi...per piazzarlo in mezzo? Quando cosi giovane e con zero esperienza non ha alcun punto di riferimento in tale posizione.
La trovo una follia tattica.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Io la trovo pessima. sacrifichiamo il nostro miglior terzino in grado di giocare in entrambe le fasce con lo stesso rendimento o quasi...per piazzarlo in mezzo? Quando cosi giovane e con zero esperienza non ha alcun punto di riferimento in tale posizione.
> La trovo una follia tattica.



Non sindacalizzo. Io ho un'idea diversa su di lui rispetto agli altri. La vedrò diversamente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Non mi fucilate: è un giocatore NORMALE.


----------



## robs91 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi fucilate: è un giocatore NORMALE.


non dici nulla di scandaloso,è la realtà.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi fucilate: è un giocatore NORMALE.



Di sicuro crescere in questo Milan non è semplice per un terzino dal dubbio collocamento


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi fucilate: è un giocatore NORMALE.



se lo vediamo oggi possiamo anche dire che è un giocatore scarso..io credo solo sia un periodo di forma negativo


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Febbraio 2014)

Periodo bruttino per Desci.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi fucilate: è un giocatore NORMALE.



Dì le tue ultime preghiere.

A me sono due anni che mi fulminano.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Febbraio 2014)

piuttosto involuto ultimamente,diro' una cavolata,ma secondo me rende molto meglio a sinistra che a destra


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi fucilate: è un giocatore NORMALE.



Può anche darsi, ma l'anno scorso ha dimostrato di non essere tale (e non in poche partite, anzi).
Boh, può essere semplicemente una stagione negativa.
Mi sta deludendo molto, inutile negarlo, ma credo molto in lui.
Al momento fossi in Prandelli lo porterei in Brasile ma non lo farei giocare.
Aspettiamo però a dare del fenomeno (giudizi del 99% dei milanisti l'anno scorso e anche nelle prime partite di questa stagione) o della pippa/mediocre/normale (giudizi attuali) ad un giocatore di 21 anni in un ruolo più delicato rispetto a quello di un attaccante.
Anche lui è completamente fuori condizione, non corre proprio.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Può anche darsi, ma l'anno scorso ha dimostrato di non essere tale (e non in poche partite, anzi).
> Boh, può essere semplicemente una stagione negativa.
> Mi sta deludendo molto, inutile negarlo, ma credo molto in lui.
> Al momento fossi in Prandelli lo porterei in Brasile ma non lo farei giocare.
> Aspettiamo però a dare del fenomeno (giudizi del 99% dei milanisti l'anno scorso e anche nelle prime partite di questa stagione) o della pippa/mediocre/normale (giudizi attuali) ad un giocatore di 21 anni *in un ruolo più delicato rispetto a quello di un attaccante.*



Eh purtroppo su questo non sono proprio d'accordo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2014)

Malissimo. Ma male male male


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Stasera pessimo, come a Napoli d'altronde.


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Se fosse Abate, l'avreste massacrato. Ma continuo a dire che lui gioca meglio sulla sinistra.


----------



## O Animal (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ma dove gioca meglio questo ragazzo? Non rispondetemi a sinistra perché l'anno scorso ha giocato da Dio... L'anno scorso anche Montolivo mezzala destra sembrava Gesù... Qualcuno l'ha seguito nelle giovanili? Come è cresciuto?


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma dove gioca meglio questo ragazzo? Non rispondetemi a sinistra perché l'anno scorso ha giocato da Dio... L'anno scorso anche Montolivo mezzala destra sembrava Gesù... Qualcuno l'ha seguito nelle giovanili? Come è cresciuto?



nelle giovanili ha giocato terzino destro, mezzala destra, esterno destro e sinistro nel 4-2-3-1. Sempre con ottimi risultati.

Cmq è in un momento no. E io gli preferirei Abate o preferirei spostarlo a sinistra sempre per far entrare Ignazio.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> nelle giovanili ha giocato terzino destro, mezzala destra, esterno destro e sinistro nel 4-2-3-1. Sempre con ottimi risultati.
> 
> Cmq è in un momento no. E io gli preferirei Abate o preferirei spostarlo a sinistra sempre per far entrare Ignazio.



Sisi, confermo. E concordo pure sullo spostarlo a sinistra per far entrare Abate.


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> E io gli preferirei Abate o preferirei spostarlo a sinistra sempre per far entrare Ignazio.





Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi, confermo. E concordo pure sullo spostarlo a sinistra per far entrare Abate.



*Seedorf: "Non è un bene, in questa fase della sua carriera, essere spostato sempre."*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Seedorf: "Non è un bene, in questa fase della sua carriera, essere spostato sempre."*



perfetto


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Febbraio 2014)

anche secondo me gioca meglio a destra.L unico nostro problema è che non abbiamo un terzino sinistro.Abate è una riserva e secondo me nemmeno di lusso come lo si fa sembrare,sa solo correre e per un terzino non è sufficiente.Ormai quest anno non abbiamo piu obiettivi,è giusto far crescere de sciglio nella posizione in cui può rendere al meglio anche in futuro.Abate in panchina con raiola procuratore significa addio certo.E io,sarò fuori dal coro,ma ne sono molto felice.


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Per me ha solo bisogno di un maledetto esterno destro capace di fare tale ruolo. Problema? NON CE L'ABBIAMO!

L'anno scorso a destra aveva come mezzala affianco un Montolivo in gran spolvero che gli dava copertura e supporto, non lasciandolo solo, poi a sinistra aveva El Shaarawy, un sostegno sia in difesa che in attacco. De Sciglio non può correre come un animale tutta la sera manco fosse Eto'o che ha tutta un'altra struttura fisica. De Sciglio purtroppo spesso deve salire quando è già una battaglia persa, ovvero quando è da solo contro 2 o contro 3, per poi tra l'altro dover correre spesso come un disperato in difesa perché i nostri perdono palla e lui, per dettame dell'allenatore, deve sempre accompagnare l'azione offensiva, quindi deve tornare indietro (e non ha pure modo di prendersela comoda visto che è pure il difensore più rapido). Se avessimo preso Cerci a quest'ora De Sciglio farebbe 5 volte meglio, perché salirebbe tranquillo con Cerci a portargli via uno o due avversari, e potrebbe essere molto più lucido in fase di cross. Che poi francamente è inutile che faccia dei bei cross, perché in attacco non abbiamo un solo giocatore bravo di testa a parte pazzini che entra gli ultimi 20 minuti, dopo che de sciglio ha corso come un dannato ed è già tanto che riesca ad alzare la testa quando colpisce la palla per crossare. Senza contare che per 70 minuti l'unico in area, forse, è balotelli, chiaramente circondato. Quindi che i suoi cross siano precisi o no poco cambia, non c'è nessuno che li saprebbe sfruttare! Almeno ci fossero 2 persone in area di rigore...almeno 2!

Potremmo fare i cross bassi? Sì. Problema? Balotelli non sa fare i movimenti da punta ad anticipare l'uomo (apoteosi col bologna quando pazzini ha crossato) ed è sempre tra l'altro l'unico in area di rigore, circondato e ignorante. Peggio di così... L'unico che potrebbe cavarsela nella nostra situazione è il Maicon dell'inter, quello che quando non c'era verso andava al tiro con un destro al tritolo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Per me ha solo bisogno di un maledetto esterno destro capace di fare tale ruolo. Problema? NON CE L'ABBIAMO!
> 
> L'anno scorso a destra aveva come mezzala affianco un Montolivo in gran spolvero che gli dava copertura e supporto, non lasciandolo solo, poi a sinistra aveva El Shaarawy, un sostegno sia in difesa che in attacco. De Sciglio non può correre come un animale tutta la sera manco fosse Eto'o che ha tutta un'altra struttura fisica. De Sciglio purtroppo spesso deve salire quando è già una battaglia persa, ovvero quando è da solo contro 2 o contro 3, per poi tra l'altro dover correre spesso come un disperato in difesa perché i nostri perdono palla e lui, per dettame dell'allenatore, deve sempre accompagnare l'azione offensiva, quindi deve tornare indietro (e non ha pure modo di prendersela comoda visto che è pure il difensore più rapido). Se avessimo preso Cerci a quest'ora De Sciglio farebbe 5 volte meglio, perché salirebbe tranquillo con Cerci a portargli via uno o due avversari, e potrebbe essere molto più lucido in fase di cross. Che poi francamente è inutile che faccia dei bei cross, perché in attacco non abbiamo un solo giocatore bravo di testa a parte pazzini che entra gli ultimi 20 minuti, dopo che de sciglio ha corso come un dannato ed è già tanto che riesca ad alzare la testa quando colpisce la palla per crossare. Senza contare che per 70 minuti l'unico in area, forse, è balotelli, chiaramente circondato. Quindi che i suoi cross siano precisi o no poco cambia, non c'è nessuno che li saprebbe sfruttare! Almeno ci fossero 2 persone in area di rigore...almeno 2!
> 
> Potremmo fare i cross bassi? Sì. Problema? Balotelli non sa fare i movimenti da punta ad anticipare l'uomo (apoteosi col bologna quando pazzini ha crossato) ed è sempre tra l'altro l'unico in area di rigore, circondato e ignorante. Peggio di così... L'unico che potrebbe cavarsela nella nostra situazione è il Maicon dell'inter, quello che quando non c'era verso andava al tiro con un destro al tritolo.



mi sa che ci hai azzeccato....


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Febbraio 2014)

Intervistato dal Corriere della Sera, ha affermato che si diverte di più quando gioca a sinistra piuttosto che a destra


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Febbraio 2014)

Niente, lui ed El Shaarawy è meglio che vadano a farsi un giretto a Lourdes.


----------



## vota DC (3 Marzo 2014)

Ma alla fine perché convocato? Prandelli ha ucciso lo staff di Milan Lab?


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine perché convocato? Prandelli ha ucciso lo staff di Milan Lab?



De Sciglio era già rientrato in gruppo, Seedorf ha preferito non rischiarlo a scopo precauzionale.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine perché convocato? Prandelli ha ucciso lo staff di Milan Lab?



In fondo è l' unica amichevole prima dei Mondiali, vorrà fare anche un po' di gruppo ai giocatori.


----------



## Jino (4 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine perché convocato? Prandelli ha ucciso lo staff di Milan Lab?



Dai non abbassiamoci ai livelli di Gonde ragazzi...


----------



## vota DC (4 Marzo 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio era già rientrato in gruppo, Seedorf ha preferito non rischiarlo a scopo precauzionale.



Ah ma è guarito. Penso sia l'unico caso dopo anni che uno rientra da un infortunio prima di quanto stabilito nelle prime indiscrezioni.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ah ma è guarito. Penso sia l'unico caso dopo anni che uno rientra da un infortunio prima di quanto stabilito nelle prime indiscrezioni.



ahaha...vero.
Però' in questo caso non c'erano muscoli o tendini danneggiati. I recuperi son molto soggettivi.


----------



## Belfast Boy (4 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Intervistato dal Corriere della Sera, ha affermato che si diverte di più quando gioca a sinistra piuttosto che a destra



Eh...il più è spiegarlo a Clarence...


----------



## Frikez (4 Marzo 2014)

Anche il suo procuratore è a Madrid, casualità?


----------



## O Animal (8 Marzo 2014)

Anche oggi partitaccia... Stagione da dimenticare, 2 buone prestazioni (Roma e Atalanta) ma per il resto non è nemmeno il lontano parente del giocatore della scorsa stagione...

Azzecca 2 cross (per noi un miracolo ma nel calcio moderno una normalità) ma poi non ne fa mezza di giusta... 

L'Udinese ha attaccato tutta la partita sulla sua fascia e il gol è venuto proprio da li...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Marzo 2014)

Ohiiiii svegliaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Marzo 2014)

Ho deciso di porre fine alla mia esistenza, quindi riprendo a scrivere in questa discussione.

Paradossalmente, non vedo grandi differenze di rendimento con l'anno scorso.


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche oggi partitaccia... Stagione da dimenticare, 2 buone prestazioni (Roma e Atalanta) ma per il resto non è nemmeno il lontano parente del giocatore della scorsa stagione...
> 
> Azzecca 2 cross (per noi un miracolo ma nel calcio moderno una normalità) ma poi non ne fa mezza di giusta...
> 
> L'Udinese ha attaccato tutta la partita sulla sua fascia e il gol è venuto proprio da li...



Il gol è colpa di Mexes che stava al limite dell'area a guardare il deretano di Di Natale prima di tutto. In secondo luogo ha messo tre palloni d'oro su tre cross. Nel secondo tempo hanno giocato solo sulla fascia sinistra visto che è entrato Balotelli e sono passati alla difesa a 4 quindi De Sciglio s'è trovato due difensori a tenerlo e Honda non camminava più quindi non gli dava la sovrapposizione per togliergliene uno. Veramente se per te questa è una brutta partita mettiti un paio d'occhiali.

Seriamente ma cosa volete da lui? Prima dite che si è dimenticato come si crossa e sta volta non ha sbagliato un cross, vi lamentate della difesa quando non è stato lui a sbagliare, che altro volete? Che vi porti la cena a casa? Più di così non poteva proprio fare.


----------



## O Animal (9 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di porre fine alla mia esistenza, quindi riprendo a scrivere in questa discussione.
> 
> Paradossalmente, non vedo grandi differenze di rendimento con l'anno scorso.



Paradossalmente è passato dall'essere il 16o difensore del campionato ad essere il 65o difensore del campionato... Qualche differenza l'ho vista...


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente è passato dall'essere il 16o difensore del campionato ad essere il 65o difensore del campionato... Qualche differenza l'ho vista...



Sì, dopo due infortuni al ginocchio che gli hanno fatto saltare mezza stagione e un ultimo sulle caviglie che gli ha fatto saltare la juve (e quei tre cross di Abate dove bastava appoggiare la palla rasoterra in mezzo spediti al secondo anello in curva mi fanno ancora girare i cosiddetti). Se giochi più di 20 partite in meno e hai fatto la preparazione con Allegri, è già tanto che sia vivo. Se poi volete lamentarvi della prestazione di oggi dove non poteva assolutamente fare di più, visto che nel secondo tempo non abbiamo mai giocato sulla destra mentre nel primo ha messo tre palle gol, allora attrezzatevi di macchina del tempo e prendete il Maicon mourinhano che faceva gol da solo.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente è passato dall'essere il 16o difensore del campionato ad essere il 65o difensore del campionato... Qualche differenza l'ho vista...



Date realmente retta a ste cacchio di statistiche? E' stato praticamente per mezza stagione.


----------



## O Animal (9 Marzo 2014)

Guardate purtroppo gli occhiali li porto già e non mi limito a valutare le prestazioni dai 2/3 cross o da l'assenza nel gol... Valuto i 90 minuti completi, i passaggi fatti (42 su 54), i cross (3 su 6), le palle intercettate (solo 1), i contrasti vinti (0 su 2), le scivolate (solo 1), i tiri in porta (0), ecc.ecc.

Non dico che sia stato il peggiore in campo (Mexes e non ci sono dubbi) ma nemmeno tra i migliori a prescindere...

Il 65o posto non è calcolato da inizio stagione (109o) ma da quando ha iniziato a giocare...

Comunque ho solo detto che è una stagione da dimenticare (a cominciare dagli infortuni, 2 mesi fa ero il primo a difenderlo)... Non godo mica se gioca male, non sono mica sadomasochista...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Date realmente retta a ste cacchio di statistiche? E' stato praticamente per mezza stagione.



Ogni tqnto ci prendono, tipo Abbiati il 23esimo portiere della Serie A.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Guardate purtroppo gli occhiali li porto già e non mi limito a valutare le prestazioni dai 2/3 cross o da l'assenza nel gol... Valuto i 90 minuti completi, i passaggi fatti (42 su 54), i cross (3 su 6), le palle intercettate (solo 1), i contrasti vinti (0 su 2), le scivolate (solo 1), i tiri in porta (0), ecc.ecc.
> 
> Non dico che sia stato il peggiore in campo (Mexes e non ci sono dubbi) ma nemmeno tra i migliori a prescindere...
> 
> ...



quindi valutare binho 6.5 per la partita di stasera ti sembra giusto? Mah.....


----------



## O Animal (9 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> quindi valutare binho 6.5 per la partita di stasera ti sembra giusto? Mah.....



La valutazione di Robinho nell'analisi della prestazione di De Sciglio mi sembra quantomai fuorviante...

Ad ogni modo se per te la prestazione è stata buona per i 3 cross mi va bene... Mi sorprende solo che per voi questo ragazzo sia spesso tra i migliori in campo anche quando fa delle prestazioni chiaroscure.. La partita di ieri di De Sciglio in difesa è stata gravemente insufficiente, seconda solo a quella di Mexes. Che poi in fase di possesso sia stato tra i migliori è un altro discorso ma questo non deve farci dimenticare i suoi demeriti dietro...

Purtroppo non siamo all'all star game alla gara dei tiri da 3... Se valutassimo le prestazioni esclusivamente in base ai cross, alle scivolate, ai passaggi filtranti, ai gol... dovremmo cominciare a dire che Balotelli è il più forte attaccante del mondo dato che è riuscito a segnare 14 gol in una squadra dove gli altri attaccanti (Matri, Pazzini e Petagna) ne hanno segnati tutti assieme 3...

Comunque forza De Sci... Continua a lavorare e a tenere duro che questa stagione difficile ti servirà a rafforzarti mentalmente e a diventare un giocatore migliore...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La valutazione di Robinho nell'analisi della prestazione di De Sciglio mi sembra quantomai fuorviante...
> 
> Ad ogni modo se per te la prestazione è stata buona per i 3 cross mi va bene... Mi sorprende solo che per voi questo ragazzo sia spesso tra i migliori in campo anche quando fa delle prestazioni chiaroscure.. La partita di ieri di De Sciglio in difesa è stata gravemente insufficiente, seconda solo a quella di Mexes. Che poi in fase di possesso sia stato tra i migliori è un altro discorso ma questo non deve farci dimenticare i suoi demeriti dietro...
> 
> ...



Il mio discorso era principalmente sull"utilita' di queste statistiche, aldila' che quando c'e' da criticare un calciatore, lo faccio. Incluso Mattia.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2014)

Ieri sera non ha fatto tanto bene...


----------



## Dexter (9 Marzo 2014)

Partitaccia,lontano parente del terzino dello scorso anno. Sta giocando nè meglio nè peggio di Emanuelson,solo che siccome viene dalla Primavera allora gli si perdona tutto. Forse il suo ruolo è a sinistra,rivoglio Ebete a DX.


----------



## Hammer (9 Marzo 2014)

Senza ******a e senza lode


----------



## iceman. (9 Marzo 2014)

Da terzino sinistro gioca meglio


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Da terzino sinistro gioca meglio



Sempre pensato anch'io...


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Marzo 2014)

Nel primo tempo mi è piaciuto abbastanza. Nel secondo tempo è crollato. In fase di possesso e di spinta è stato il migliore in campo ieri (c'è anche da dire che quando i cross arrivano e sono perfetti o quasi non si segna mai, non si possono non dare le colpe anche agli attaccanti che non segnano), ma un terzino è prima di tutto un difensore e ieri ha difeso male. Quando va in avanti non lo vedo mai tornare indietro velocemente e col sangue agli occhi per aiutare i suoi compagni di reparto. Nel complesso ieri non mi è poi nemmeno così tanto dispiaciuto (anche se non ha fatto di certo una partita memorabile, anzi), quest'anno ha giocato anche peggio.
Continuo a pensare che sia uno dei 4/5 giocatori di questa rosa che avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore vero che lo possa far crescere e sbocciare definitivamente. Le stagioni negative ci possono anche stare, l'importante è che si rafforzi mentalmente.
Sul suo futuro e sulle sue potenzialità non cambio idea di una virgola, bisogna solamente avere pazienza. Solamente una cosa voglio dire: la prossima volta che sento "il nuovo Maldini" denuncio chiunque abbia detto una bestemmia simile.


----------



## Serginho (11 Marzo 2014)

Galliani ha detto che col Real non hanno parlato di lui


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2014)

Non è scandaloso sia stato panchinato.

E' scandaloso che l'alternativa sia Abate\Emanuelson, ma il suo rendimento ultimamente è di gran lungo insufficiente


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Galliani ha detto che col Real non hanno parlato di lui



Con i terzini che si ritrova il Madrid non ho dubbi... non se ne fanno niente di Mattia.


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non è scandaloso sia stato panchinato.
> 
> E' scandaloso che l'alternativa sia Abate\Emanuelson, ma il suo rendimento ultimamente è di gran lungo insufficiente



Il peggior De Sciglio vale tre volte Emanuelson


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con i terzini che si ritrova il Madrid non ho dubbi... non se ne fanno niente di Mattia.



beh Carvajal non è un fenomeno...per me ci può stare veramente al Real


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> beh Carvajal non è un fenomeno...per me ci può stare veramente al Real



Non è un fenomeno, ma non è ne più ne meno di Desci che per noi in Italia è un grande ma all'estero conoscono fin la. Vale giusto un Carvajal appunto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è un fenomeno, ma non è ne più ne meno di Desci che per noi in Italia è un grande ma all'estero conoscono fin la. Vale giusto un Carvajal appunto.



appunto Ancelotti potrebbe benissimo preferirlo allo Spagnolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Galliani ha detto che col Real non hanno parlato di lui



Per me in palese imbarazzo, se hai notato ha parlato di basket attaccandosi subito ad un altro discorso..


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> appunto Ancelotti potrebbe benissimo preferirlo allo Spagnolo



Ma può anche piacere, ma ne deve fare di strada Desci prima di essere un giocatore di un certo livello, un livello da giustificare un esborso economico del Madrid.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma può anche piacere, ma ne deve fare di strada Desci prima di essere un giocatore di un certo livello, un livello da giustificare un esborso economico del Madrid.



hanno strapagato uno come illaramendi (chiiiii ?), ci sta che possa interessare anche un de sciglio, a maggior ragione se sponsorizzato da ancelotti. 

poi mi sa che coentrao è in partenza.


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> hanno strapagato uno come illaramendi (chiiiii ?), ci sta che possa interessare anche un de sciglio, a maggior ragione se sponsorizzato da ancelotti.
> 
> poi mi sa che coentrao è in partenza.



Si ma vedi lui è spagnolo, ha fatto un grandissimo europeo, è normale una squadra spagnola se lo voglia portare a casa. 

C'è poco da dire raga, i calciatori italiani non sono ambiti all'estero! 

Parlavo qualche settimana fa con un mio amico inglese, non lo conosce nemmeno De Sciglio e ne sono rimasto stupito!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> hanno strapagato uno come illaramendi (chiiiii ?), ci sta che possa interessare anche un de sciglio, a maggior ragione se sponsorizzato da ancelotti.
> 
> poi mi sa che coentrao è in partenza.



quoto al 100%


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma vedi lui è spagnolo, ha fatto un grandissimo europeo, è normale una squadra spagnola se lo voglia portare a casa.
> 
> C'è poco da dire raga, i calciatori italiani non sono ambiti all'estero!
> 
> Parlavo qualche settimana fa con un mio amico inglese, non lo conosce nemmeno De Sciglio e ne sono rimasto stupito!



appunto ho nominato ancelotti. 
al real intesa come società, magari non interessa, ma se carletto lo propone in una ipotetica lista della spesa, magari glielo prendono.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2014)

Può essere, ma siccome secondo me DeSci non migliora questo Real non saranno mai disposti a grossi investimenti...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> appunto Ancelotti potrebbe benissimo preferirlo allo Spagnolo



Non credo. Carvajal è la sorpresa della stagione del Real assieme a Jese. Anche se che Carvajal fosse forte lo sapevano tutti. L'anno scorso è stato pazzesco.

De Sciglio... ancora non ho sentito una parola del perché fosse in panca stasera. Abate e Emanuelson sono atroci. Abate ha regalato un gol a Diego Costa all'andata e anche stasera. Anzi, stasera è stato anche peggiore dell'andata. Una partita degna di quella contro il Napoli.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> beh Carvajal non è un fenomeno...per me ci può stare veramente al Real



Carvajal è un giocatore pazzesco, dagli tempo e vedrai come salirà alla ribalta internazionale nei prossimi anni..il Real su quella fascia è a posto per i prossimi 10 anni, in più è un canterano quindi difficilmente andrà via.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Marzo 2014)

Quest'anno non ha affatto giocato sui livelli dell'anno scorso, ma è uno dei pochi su cui costruirei il Milan del futuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Carvajal è un giocatore pazzesco, dagli tempo e vedrai come salirà alla ribalta internazionale nei prossimi anni..il Real su quella fascia è a posto per i prossimi 10 anni, in più è un canterano quindi difficilmente andrà via.



meglio così.. .si abbassano le possibilità di vedere De Sciglio al Real Madrid
io guardo il Real e si vede che è bravo, ma per adesso non lo vedo come un Marcelo


----------



## Belfast Boy (18 Marzo 2014)

Se lo vendono è roba da cambiare squadra...guardate che vista l'età e la duttilità ne passa uno ogni 20 anni di giocatori di questo genere.
E' un professionista serio, giovane, cresciuto da noi, ha già esperienza internazionale e stiamo qui a discutere? Vorrei 11 De Sciglio...averceli.
Il difetto, ma colpa sua non è...ha un fisico soggetto ad infortuni ma lo reputo il nostro vero gioiello insostituibile, Fosse per me nel Milan a vita, zero dubbi su persona ed atleta.


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2014)

Non dovete osare, maledetti


----------



## 666psycho (19 Marzo 2014)

non possiamo cederlo dai... é da manicomio! sono altri da cedere..


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non possiamo cederlo dai... é da manicomio! sono altri da cedere..



Per me a meno di un offerta super-monster tipo 30 milioni...non lo cedono.

E nemmeno avrebbe senso..


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Marzo 2014)

Se l'offerta del Real è vera lo hanno già venduto, inutile star qui a discutere.
Io gli auguro davvero di affermarsi, se lo merita come persona.
Se non dovesse trovare spazio al Real, non mi sorprenderei se tornasse in Italia tra qualche anno, ovviamente non nel Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2014)

Incredibile:

Ieri sera mio padre, che di solito è abbastanza attaccato ai calciatori, parlando di De Sciglio, mi ha detto che lui lo venderebbe a una buona cifra!

Mi ha detto che quando andava allo stadio, e vedeva giocare Maldini alla sua età era LETTERALMENTE un altro mondo, come paragonare un Kakà del 2007 al Kakà attuale.

Sono rimasto:




Che non fosse Maldini ok, ma nn credevo fosse una differenza cosi ampia.
Io di Maldini ho goduto appieno solo dopo il 1996-97..


----------



## addox (21 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Incredibile:
> 
> Ieri sera mio padre, che di solito è abbastanza attaccato ai calciatori, parlando di De Sciglio, mi ha detto che lui lo venderebbe a una buona cifra!
> 
> ...



Si però non esistono solo o i Maldini o i brocchi. C'è anche una via di mezzo. De Sciglio è un buon giocatore con la possibilità di diventare un ottimo giocatore, non mi sembra poco guardando i terzini che abbiamo schierato negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Marzo 2014)

De Sciglio è un bravo ragazzo, onora la maglia, si impegna ed è anche un buon giocatore.
Ma a mio modesto parere, non farà mai e poi mai la differenza.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio è un bravo ragazzo, onora la maglia, si impegna ed è anche un buon giocatore.
> Ma a mio modesto parere, non farà mai e poi mai la differenza.



Ha anche 21 anni.
Ho l'impressione che sia uno di quei giocatori che può beneficiare molto dall'avere campioni al suo fianco.
Tu credi che Thiago Silva non abbia imparato tantissimo da 2 fenomeni come Maldini (per 6 mesi ha avuto la possibilità di allenarsi assieme a lui) e Nesta?
Secondo me Mattia ha ottime potenzialità, ma deve crescere ancora tantissimo sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Ovviamente ora non fa assolutamente la differenza ma non è detto che in futuro non la possa fare o non possa diventare davvero forte.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> .



Maldini è il più grande difensore di sempre.
De Sciglio non vale un alluce di Paolo, ma non per questo è scarso.
Esistono anche le vie di mezzo, non è tutto bianco o tutto nero.
Al confronto di Maldini tutti i difensori di oggi sono scarsi.
Mattia attualmente è un giovane con ottime potenzialità che deve dimostrare ancora tutto. Però se al termine della prima stagione vera tra i professionisti nel bel mezzo dell'estate si è trovato sbattuto in prima pagina sul più importante quotidiano sportivo spagnolo come obiettivo del Real qualcosina avrà anche dimostrato, no?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha anche 21 anni.
> *Ho l'impressione che sia uno di quei giocatori che può beneficiare molto dall'avere campioni al suo fianco.
> Tu credi che Thiago Silva non abbia imparato tantissimo da 2 fenomeni come Maldini (per 6 mesi ha avuto la possibilità di allenarsi assieme a lui) e Nesta?*
> Secondo me Mattia ha ottime potenzialità, ma deve crescere ancora tantissimo sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> ...



E qui casca l'asino  Pensa te se imparasse da Abate e Constant


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E qui casca l'asino  Pensa te se imparasse da Abate e Constant



Infatti era più forte nei primi mesi dell'anno scorso e saltava anche l'uomo ogni tanto 
Purtroppo già l'anno scorso anche con sole 2 presenze in A era nettamente il miglior difensore in rosa. Non è che lui sia/fosse un fenomeno, ma sono gli altri ad essere proprio scarsi.
Ma tanto l'anno prossimo giocherà con Sergio Ramos, Varane, Pepe e Carvajal


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Marzo 2014)

La gestione di Claretta nei suoi confronti è abominevole. Come fa a preferirgli Emanuelson? Perché ok che quest'anno non sta giocando ai livelli dello scorso anno, ma non può non giocare perché il signor Seedorf gli preferisce Emanuela.

Oh poi magari è rotto e non lo so. In tal caso chiedo venia


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La gestione di Claretta nei suoi confronti è abominevole. Come fa a preferirgli Emanuelson? Perché ok che quest'anno non sta giocando ai livelli dello scorso anno, ma non può non giocare perché il signor Seedorf gli preferisce Emanuela.
> 
> Oh poi magari è rotto e non lo so. In tal caso chiedo venia



Già metterlo nella stessa frase con Emanuelson non gli fai un complimento eh.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La gestione di Claretta nei suoi confronti è abominevole. Come fa a preferirgli Emanuelson? Perché ok che quest'anno non sta giocando ai livelli dello scorso anno, ma non può non giocare perché il signor Seedorf gli preferisce Emanuela.
> 
> Oh poi magari è rotto e non lo so. In tal caso chiedo venia



Stupido io che non vedevo l' ora che tornasse De Sciglio per giocare finalmente con lui e Abate sugli esterni


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stupido io che non vedevo l' ora che tornasse De Sciglio per giocare finalmente con lui e Abate sugli esterni



Non so te ma se devo scegliere tra Abate-Emanuelson e Abate-De Sciglio io vado con la seconda coppia senza starci a pensare.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non so te ma se devo scegliere tra Abate-Emanuelson e Abate-De Sciglio io vado con la seconda coppia senza starci a pensare.



Anche io. Il mio era sarcasmo


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche io. Il mio era sarcasmo



Scusa non aveva capito


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Marzo 2014)

Premessa doverosa: a me de sciglio piace.
Però ok questa situazione schifosa nemmeno
Lui oggettivamente riesce a darci una mano
Zero assist, zero cross e zero gol.
Dai Mattia forza!!!


----------



## 2515 (23 Marzo 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Premessa doverosa: a me de sciglio piace.
> Però ok questa situazione schifosa nemmeno
> Lui oggettivamente riesce a darci una mano
> Zero assist, zero cross e zero gol.
> Dai Mattia forza!!!


Cross? Assist? L'unico capace di battere a rete di testa da noi è Pazzini e con l'udinese due volte l'ha messo davanti alla porta.


----------



## Hammer (23 Marzo 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Premessa doverosa: a me de sciglio piace.
> Però ok questa situazione schifosa nemmeno
> Lui oggettivamente riesce a darci una mano
> Zero assist, *zero cross* e zero gol.
> Dai Mattia forza!!!



Con l'Udinese di cross ne ha fatti, e per nulla male. Se poi abbiamo dei non-colpitori di testa...


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2014)

Quest'anno lo hanno massacrato, quella caviglia destra prende un intervento killer a partita.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quest'anno lo hanno massacrato, quella caviglia destra prende un intervento killer a partita.



Già 
Comunque sta palesemente puntando ad arrivare integro ai Mondiali dopo una stagione molto sfortunata.
Stagione più negativa che positiva, ma è così come quella di tutti tranne forse solamente quelle di Poli e De Jong.


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Marzo 2014)

ho paura che sia fisicamente un po fragile di suo.


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ho paura che sia fisicamente un po fragile di suo.



Mah... Quest'anno ha avuto tutti infortuni traumatici, riconducibili fondamentalmente al caso. Anche la caviglia che ora fa le bizze, purtroppo è cosi e vi parlo per esperienza, quando ti esce servirebbe un pò di tempo perchè recuperi abbastanza bene e invece si forza sempre il rientro, ma non si è al massimo. Oltretutto dai è sfortunato, s'è preso fallacci sempre sullo stesso posto.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Marzo 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ho paura che sia fisicamente un po fragile di suo.



Può anche darsi (speriamo di no), ma questa mi sembra una stagione maledetta in generale.
Non possono essere tutti Pato. Più che altro ci si dovrebbe fare qualche domanda, a prescindere da questo infortunio, sull'incapacità dello staff medico e dei preparatori.
Guarda la firma di [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION], è un martirio.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Aprile 2014)

Credo sia uno dei personaggi famosi tra i più timidi che ci siano sulla faccia della terra 
Dovrebbe essere disponibile tra una decina di giorni, salvo complicazioni.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (4 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Incredibile:
> 
> Ieri sera mio padre, che di solito è abbastanza attaccato ai calciatori, parlando di De Sciglio, mi ha detto che lui lo venderebbe a una buona cifra!
> 
> ...



A Maldini non si può paragonare NESSUNO, tanto è stato immane.
Paolo per me - e lo dico seriamente - è stato il più grande giocatore di tutti i tempi, perchè è troppo facile citare sempre i soliti tre quattro Pelè, Maradona, Messi, quando per loro parlano i gol e i giocatori non offensivi nessuno li considera. Maldini nel suo ruolo è stato semplicemente IL PIU' FORTE, ma persino più decisivo di questi tre. Se partiamo dal presupposto che uno come lui nascerà forse tra un miliardo di anni allora vivtremo il calcio in maniera più serena senza fare paragoni di questo tipo.

Fatta questa premessa, De Sciglio può diverntare uno dei primi dieci al mondo nel suo ruolo, ma per come siamo messi, mi accontenterei anche tra i primi cinquanta,


----------



## Elshafenomeno (4 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Incredibile:
> 
> Ieri sera mio padre, che di solito è abbastanza attaccato ai calciatori, parlando di De Sciglio, mi ha detto che lui lo venderebbe a una buona cifra!
> 
> ...



A Maldini non si può paragonare NESSUNO, tanto è stato immane.
Paolo per me - e lo dico seriamente - è stato il più grande giocatore di tutti i tempi, perchè è troppo facile citare sempre i soliti tre quattro Pelè, Maradona, Messi, quando per loro parlano i gol e i giocatori non offensivi nessuno li considera. Maldini nel suo ruolo è stato semplicemente IL PIU' FORTE, ma persino più decisivo di questi tre. Se partiamo dal presupposto che uno come lui nascerà forse tra un miliardo di anni allora vivtremo il calcio in maniera più serena senza fare paragoni di questo tipo.

Fatta questa premessa, De Sciglio può diverntare uno dei primi dieci al mondo nel suo ruolo, ma per come siamo messi, mi accontenterei anche tra i primi cinquanta,


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (4 Aprile 2014)

anche io lo venderei senza strapparmi i capelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Primo tempo abominevole di Mattia tra stop sbagliati, assist dati alla penide di augello e fase difensiva da film horror. Si dia 'na svegliata!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Primo tempo abominevole di Mattia tra stop sbagliati, assist dati alla penide di augello e fase difensiva da film horror. Si dia 'na svegliata!!!



per me a sinistra è tutto un altro giocatore, nonostante lui sia un destro naturale e di regola dovrebbe risultargli più facile giocare a destra.


----------



## Principe (4 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per me a sinistra è tutto un altro giocatore, nonostante lui sia un destro naturale e di regola dovrebbe risultargli più facile giocare a destra.



Ha fatto cose talmente scabrose che avrebbe potuto giocare anche punta .


----------



## Hammer (4 Maggio 2014)

Male, male


----------



## 2515 (4 Maggio 2014)

a me fa ridere che si giustifichi a volte kakà e a volte honda e lui invece pronto ad essere scannato, lui da quant'è che non gioca? E quanto ha giocato quest'anno? La sua stagione è ingiudicabile, ha giocato poco più di elsha.


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2014)

Ha avuto una caterva di infortuni quest'anno dai, non crocifiggiamolo, non è questo il vero DeSciglio


----------



## 666psycho (4 Maggio 2014)

oggi proprio male...speriamo si riprenda...


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2014)

Peggiore in campo assieme a Balotelli e Poli.
In questa stagione non ha mai avuto modo di giocare con continuità.
Lo aspetto, mahari più determinato, nella prossima stagione, sempre che non lo vendano.


----------



## Denni90 (4 Maggio 2014)

rientrato dp due mesi..che volevate? cafu in piena forma?


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2014)

Ripensate alla stagione, preparazione saltata, due stop o tre al ginocchio, due o tre alla caviglia, cioè è impensabile sia al top, non si è mai allenato bene quest'anno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Maggio 2014)

Grande Mattia! Anche non al top e dopo delle cappellate non ha perso la calma!

Lo stop che ha mancato nel cambio di gioco però non lo addebito tutto a lui, dall'altra c'erano Kakà, Taarabt e Montolivo, tutti vicini all'area di rigore e questi invece che prendere l'iniziativa, sparano un pallonaccio a DeSci, perchè lui e Poli devono poi inventarsi qualcosa? Per poi provare un cross nel nulla, per le tre torri interistei? Ma dai


----------



## prebozzio (5 Maggio 2014)

Meglio così, almeno non rischiamo offerte pazze per lui in estate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2014)

Ha capito che per restare al Milan deve giocare di melma


----------



## robs91 (5 Maggio 2014)

Continuo a pensare che De Sciglio non sia nulla di eccezionale, almeno per il momento.Un terzino discreto,che in Italia risalta per la totale assenza di interpreti del ruolo.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che De Sciglio non sia nulla di eccezionale, almeno per il momento.Un terzino discreto,che in Italia risalta per la totale assenza di interpreti del ruolo.



Io credo quest'anno abbia fatto un pò dimenticare la bontà di questo ragazzo, parliamo di uno che a vent'anni gioca con un'esperienza, un'intelligenza ed una tranquillità di un veterano. Di un giocatore in fase difensiva già di altissimo livello. La sua pecca era nella fase propositiva dove a mio avviso doveva smaliziarsi un pochettino ed imparare a muoversi meglio. Ma ripeto, pensate all'età di questo ragazzo, in Europa pochissimo sono cosi bravi a questa età, non scordiamolo. 

Certo la stagione fisicamente è stata NERISSIMA.


----------



## Gnagnazio (6 Maggio 2014)

Un scambio Desciglio=Coentrao, lo farei subito.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo quest'anno abbia fatto un pò dimenticare la bontà di questo ragazzo, parliamo di uno che a vent'anni gioca con un'esperienza, un'intelligenza ed una tranquillità di un veterano. Di un giocatore in fase difensiva già di altissimo livello. La sua pecca era nella fase propositiva dove a mio avviso doveva smaliziarsi un pochettino ed imparare a muoversi meglio. Ma ripeto, pensate all'età di questo ragazzo, in Europa pochissimo sono cosi bravi a questa età, non scordiamolo.
> 
> Certo la stagione fisicamente è stata NERISSIMA.



Ci si dimentica presto delle potenzialità dei giocatori, alle prime difficoltà si vogliono cacciare tutti, come se navigassimo in buone acque. Secondo me faremmo un gravissimo errore a privarci di Mattia così a cuor leggero.
La stagione sua e di El Shaarawy è stata nerissima, non hanno praticamente mai giocato, oltretutto Desci non ha nemmeno fatto la preparazione.
Non è il nuovo Maldini, non lo sarà mai (e sarebbe anche il caso di smetterla di associare i nomi, anche perché oltre alla blasfemia non si fa nemmeno il bene del giocatore), ma se pensiamo ai difensori migliori della Serie A alla sua età non avevano dimostrato nemmeno 1/10 di quanto ha fatto lui l'anno scorso (Barzagli giocava all'Ascoli, Chiellini giocava nel Livorno, Lichtsteiner nel Grasshoppers, Benatia nel Tours, giusto per fare qualche nome). Per rendimento nella scorsa stagione è stato uno dei 10 migliori terzini d'Europa (anche in Champions). Forse è prematuro considerarlo già tale, ma non è nemmeno mediocre o il primo scappato di casa come potrebbe sembrare in questa stagione.


----------



## Denni90 (6 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ci si dimentica presto delle potenzialità dei giocatori, alle prime difficoltà si vogliono cacciare tutti, come se navigassimo in buone acque. Secondo me faremmo un gravissimo errore a privarci di Mattia così a cuor leggero.
> La stagione sua e di El Shaarawy è stata nerissima, non hanno praticamente mai giocato, oltretutto Desci non ha nemmeno fatto la preparazione.
> Non è il nuovo Maldini, non lo sarà mai (e sarebbe anche il caso di smetterla di associare i nomi, anche perché oltre alla blasfemia non si fa nemmeno il bene del giocatore), ma se pensiamo ai difensori migliori della Serie A alla sua età non avevano dimostrato nemmeno 1/10 di quanto ha fatto lui l'anno scorso (Barzagli giocava all'Ascoli, Chiellini giocava nel Livorno, Lichtsteiner nel Grasshoppers, Benatia nel Tours, giusto per fare qualche nome). Per rendimento nella scorsa stagione è stato uno dei 10 migliori terzini d'Europa (anche in Champions). Forse è prematuro considerarlo già tale, ma non è nemmeno mediocre o il primo scappato di casa come potrebbe sembrare in questa stagione.



super d'accordo su tutto ma ti ricordo che su questo forum il cambio di opinione in base all ultimo quarto d'ora giocato è all'ordine del giorno


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

Quanto dovrebbe valere (in soldi) questo???!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Maggio 2014)

Questo è n' altro pompato dai giornali, ma che vale poco e nulla. Già Jankulovsky era molto più forte.


----------



## Musagete (11 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto dovrebbe valere (in soldi) questo???!



La metà.


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Beh c'è gente che sparava almeno 20, cifra assolutamente non congrua vista la stagione. Mattia vale attorno ai 12-15 ml, non di più. Si parla di Real, ma come dicevo mesi fa nonostante la stima di Carletto non credo proprio facciano un investimento su di lui, anche perchè a Madrid sarebbe solo un panchinaro. 

Detto questo De Sciglio è bravo e può e deve essere il futuro del Milan!


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Detto questo De Sciglio è bravo e può e deve essere il futuro del Milan!



Scherzi? No, è scarso, mediocre, non sa crossare ed è sempre infortunato. Vendere subito. Tanto arriva Darmian o un terzino scarso dal campionato francese.


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Ha bisogno di rimettersi fisicamente al top, stare bene, allenarsi. Ha passato una stagione fisicamente disastrosa e si vede.


----------



## Dexter (11 Maggio 2014)

Nelle ultime uscite mi ha ricordato Mesbah misto Taiwo,però destro  Mi auguro si riprenda la prossima stagione eh,è in una condizione imbarazzante.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2014)

Dai ragazzi,ha avuto una stagione piena di infortuni.Il vero De Sciglio non è questo.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Maggio 2014)

é l ultimo dei nostri problemi....qui tutti a voler una squadra giovane...poi uno fa 2-3 negative, in una stagione condita da tanti infortuni e hop bisogna cacciarlo! meritate gente come constant emanuelson e abate...


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2014)

Può darsi che giochi così perchè non è motivato, tra dissapori con Seedorf e rumor sulla cessione.


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2014)

Tra i problemi che abbiamo con Kakà, Matri e Emanuelson lui è sicuramente il primo da (s)vendere


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> é l ultimo dei nostri problemi....qui tutti a voler una squadra giovane...poi uno fa 2-3 negative, in una stagione condita da tanti infortuni e hop bisogna cacciarlo! meritate gente come constant emanuelson e abate...



Poi molti che lo vogliono cacciare sono gli stessi che magari vorrebbero un Milan giovane e vorrebbero vedere in campo Cristante (molto meno pronto rispetto a De Sciglio). In una stagione come questa sarebbe stato massacrato pesantemente da tutti e considerato una pippa immonda.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Questo è n' altro pompato dai giornali, ma che vale poco e nulla. Già Jankulovsky era molto più forte.



beh molto meglio abate, constant e Emanuelson... vero?? de Sciglio non é pompato. ha avuto una stagione difficile per via degli infortuni... e ti ricordo che ha solo 20anni e margini di miglioramente ne ha... meriteristi che milan rimanga con Abate et Constant tutta la vita.. certi giudizi proprio non li capisco..


----------



## 666psycho (11 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Scherzi? No, è scarso, mediocre, non sa crossare ed è sempre infortunato. Vendere subito. Tanto arriva Darmian o un terzino scarso dal campionato francese.



é ironico vero??


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> é ironico vero??



No no è proprio serio


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> No no è proprio serio



Mai stato così serio 
Veramente, quasi quasi per tutti quei tifosi che dicono "De Sciglio per più di 12-15 milioni lo porto io a Madrid", "Balotelli per 25-30 milioni può anche andare via", "El Shaarawy ha rubato lo stipendio per tutta la stagione, alla prima offerta se ne vada", "Montolivo è immondo: per 10 milioni faccio i salti di gioia", ecc..., mi auguro davvero che tutti questi vengano ceduti quest'estate. Poi però quando vedremo in campo Constant, un terzino destro scarsissimo (peggio di Abate), Matri, Sturaro (in arrivo dal Genoa) e giocatori simili non voglio sentire nessuno che si lamenta tra quelli che ora vogliono cacciare tutti. Nessuno.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (12 Maggio 2014)

Si è un po involuto, ma ci può anche stare considerando gli innumerevoli infortuni e la pessima annata della squadra.


----------



## Denni90 (12 Maggio 2014)

criticare de sciglio dopo la stagione tribolata che ha avuto è da pazzi... ma infatti sono in pochi che continuano a menare sto fatto della cessione... sono macchiette come caressa...hanno il loro personaggio sul forum ormai


----------



## davoreb (12 Maggio 2014)

Ieri non ha fatto male, ha anche messo un cross sulla testa di kaka al bacio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Maggio 2014)

Per 30 milioni lo vendo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Per 30 milioni lo vendo.


De Sciglio 30 mln? Di lire?  Massimo vale 15-20 dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2014)

Cederlo ora sarebbe un suicidio. Non vale più di 10-12 mln, vista la stagione appena terminata.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Per 30 milioni lo vendo.



Vabbè hai voglia, è una cifra folle che non vale e probabilmente mai varrà!

Ma tranquillo, nessuno li offre quei soldi!


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Maggio 2014)

speriamo non sia gia' venduto....


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2014)

Gente che venderebbe De Sciglio e poi si martella le p.alle perché schieriamo i Costant, gli Emanuelson (a quando il rinnovo?), e i Bonera.
Bah bah bah...


----------



## 666psycho (20 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Gente che venderebbe De Sciglio e poi si martella le p.alle perché schieriamo i Costant, gli Emanuelson (a quando il rinnovo?), e i Bonera.
> Bah bah bah...



quoto...tanti vogliono giovani in campo...e appena fa una stagione così così, condita da infortuni..eh hop lo vogliono cacciare...


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Gente che venderebbe De Sciglio e poi si martella le p.alle perché schieriamo i Costant, gli Emanuelson (a quando il rinnovo?), e i Bonera.
> Bah bah bah...



Io mi auguro che vengano venduti Balotelli, De Sciglio e El Shaarawy (mettiamoci anche Abate e Montolivo) e che non vengano riscattati Taarabt, Rami e Poli.
Nn Sn Da MiLaN!!!11!!1! MedioKrI!!!11!!11! SoPraVValUtatI!!!11!!1! HanNo FtT lA StaGiOnE DlL ViTa!!!11!!1!!!! Sn SmP RotTiIII!!!1!!!1!
L'anno prossimo di fronte alle prestazioni entusiasmanti di Constant, Matri, Kakà, Honda (anche se può solamente fare meglio di così), Essien e dei prossimi scarti del Genoa non voglio sentire e leggere nessuno che si lamenta. Nessuno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che vengano venduti Balotelli, De Sciglio e El Shaarawy (mettiamoci anche Abate e Montolivo) e che non vengano riscattati Taarabt, Rami e Poli.
> Nn Sn Da MiLaN!!!11!!1! MedioKrI!!!11!!11! SoPraVValUtatI!!!11!!1! HanNo FtT lA StaGiOnE DlL ViTa!!!11!!1!!!! Sn SmP RotTiIII!!!1!!!1!
> L'anno prossimo di fronte alle prestazioni entusiasmanti di Constant, Matri, Kakà, Honda (anche se può solamente fare meglio di così), Essien e dei prossimi scarti del Genoa non voglio sentire e leggere nessuno che si lamenta. Nessuno.



Tranquillo, pur di non vedere Balotelli mi guardo Matri tutta la vita


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, pur di non vedere Balotelli mi guardo Matri tutta la vita



Mi segno questa risposta 
Ci sentiamo verso metà settembre quando rimpiangerai Mario e tutte le sue balotellate


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi segno questa risposta
> Ci sentiamo verso metà settembre quando rimpiangerai Mario e tutte le sue balotellate



nelle condizioni in cui siamo e nell'incertezza su tutti i ruoli nella quale navighiamo uno come balotelli non aiuta...anzi e' deleterio.

nel Milan di una volta avrebbe richiesto il permesso per entrare a milanello.


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2014)

annata altalenante quella di De Sciglio dovuta agli infortuni....

Secondo me (poi magari mi sbaglio) ma c' è stato male per l' esonero di Allegri che lo aveva lanciato....mi auguro che gli passi presto!!


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2014)

Bo.

Le garanzie fisiche non mi sembrano esserci...non vorrei un pato 2.0...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Giugno 2014)

[MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] 

Lo abbiamo detto 39439483984398493 volte. Questi commenti non sono tollerati.


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Giugno 2014)

Sta ancora pagando, purtroppo, le preparazioni scellerate di Allegri.


----------



## Albijol (13 Giugno 2014)

L'ennesima vittima di Milan Lab.


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Giugno 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, pur di non vedere Balotelli mi guardo Matri tutta la vita



Abbiam visto Ronaldinho trascinarsi per 2 anni e mezzo, direi che uno sforzo lo puoi anche fare


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Abbiam visto Ronaldinho trascinarsi per 2 anni e mezzo, direi che uno sforzo lo puoi anche fare



O 15 anni di Abbiati.


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> O 15 anni di Abbiati.



Non mi toccare Abbiatone che, a differenza dello scaldabagno, qualche trofeo ce lo ha portato


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Sta ancora pagando, purtroppo, le preparazioni scellerate di Allegri.



a distanza di un anno è ancora colpa di Allegri :rotfl:


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> a distanza di un anno è ancora colpa di Allegri :rotfl:



La preparazione a gennaio l'ho fatta io.


----------



## Morghot (13 Giugno 2014)

Insomma i giovanni di talento qui al milan hanno un futuro di rottami garantito


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Insomma i giovanni di talento qui al milan hanno un futuro di rottami garantito



Scherzi a parte,è davvero preoccupante.
Pato,Elsha,De Sciglio....


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scherzi a parte,è davvero preoccupante.
> Pato,Elsha,De Sciglio....



Traorè e Birsa mica si sono spaccati.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Traorè e Birsa mica si sono spaccati.



Essere scarsi,al Milan,protegge dagli infortuni


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Essere scarsi,al Milan,protegge dagli infortuni



Ecco spiegato il motivo per cui fanno le radici.

Fine ot.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2014)

Se arrivasse sul serio una buonissima offerta, lo accompagnerei io. Non eccelle in niente.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2014)

E' una X gigante. Non sa fare niente in particolare

Tatticamente normale, non sa crossare, fisicamente viene sempre asfaltato in velocità e nei contrasti. Inoltre non sa saltare l'uomo

Essere abituati ad Abate distorce i giudizi, De Sciglio è mediocrissimo


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Giugno 2014)

Male male oggi.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' una X gigante. Non sa fare niente in particolare
> 
> Tatticamente normale, non sa crossare, fisicamente viene sempre asfaltato in velocità e nei contrasti. Inoltre non sa saltare l'uomo
> 
> Essere abituati ad Abate distorce i giudizi, De Sciglio è mediocrissimo



Non scherziamo, quando è diventato titolare era mostruoso nelle letture difensive e dell'azione in generale. Senso tattico, disciplina. Altroché!!! 
Piuttosto è da capire se era quello il vero De Sciglio, o questo qui (che non è meglio di un De Vito)...


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2014)

Aspetterei a valutarlo.
L'anno scorso era un giocatore da 7, che aveva messo in mostra buone potenzialità ma ancora troppo acerbo.
Quest'anno si è involuto in modo incredibile. E' vero, è sempre stato infortunato ma non può essere un alibi.
Io credo in lui e voglio avere pazienza con i giovani che hanno dimostrato delle potenzialità, ma ci vuole un'esorcista che gli tiri fuori una personalità.
Forse è stata una stagione nera o magari l'anno scorso ha fatto un exploit, lo scopriremo l'anno prossimo.
Non credo, come nel caso di Balotelli, che arrivino offerte per lui. Non di certo 20 milioni come i 35 milioni per Balotelli. Ma non facciamo ridere i polli.


----------



## Heaven (24 Giugno 2014)

Oggi non era in giornata. Comunque è realmente un giocatore "standart", ma questo non toglie che non possa essere anche un grande giocatore, oggi mi è piaciuto di più Darmian che ha in più di lui corsa e dribbling..


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Oggi non era in giornata. Comunque è realmente un giocatore "standart", ma questo non toglie che non possa essere anche un grande giocatore, oggi mi è piaciuto di più Darmian che ha in più di lui corsa e dribbling..



Darmian ha anche 3/4 anni in più. Solamente 2 anni fa faceva ridere.
Comunque oggi non mi è piaciuto affatto nemmeno Darmian.
Ma la colpa non è solamente dei giocatori, ma è soprattutto di Prandelli IMHO.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2014)

Aggiungo che De Sciglio ha avuto troppi problemi fisici per la sua età. Non è affatto normale e di buon auspicio


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2014)

comunque era la prima volta che giocava in posizione più avanzata.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2014)

Ha avuto una stagione a dir poco travagliata,perfino al Mondiale ha avuto infortuni.
Quando stava bene ha dimostrato di essere un ottimo giocatore,la mia paura è che sia l'ennesima vittima dei nostri scellerati medici/preparatori.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Giugno 2014)

Stagione travagliata, ha fatto vedere belle cose quando stava bene. Poi anche se ha un'espressione stile Bambi impaurito mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di uno che in ogni momento ci credeva.


----------



## runner (8 Luglio 2014)

nella prossima stagione deve fare il salto di qualità a livello di continuità....

resta uno dei nostri giocatori più talentuosi comunque


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> nella prossima stagione deve fare il salto di qualità a livello di continuità....
> 
> resta uno dei nostri giocatori più talentuosi comunque



Il prossimo anno per lui infatti è molto molto importante, giocherà una volta a settimana e avrò due anni da professionista titolare alle spalle, deve fare il salto di qualità in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Luglio 2014)

Questa stagione per lui non è mai iniziata praticamente.
Mi auguro che, tenendo a mente le difficoltà che ha avuto in questa stagione (infortuni a parte), riprenda il suo percorso di crescita dalla partita in Champions con l'Ajax, dove è stato uno dei migliori in campo, se non il migliore.
Da lì in poi non lo abbiamo mai visto praticamente sui suoi livelli, spesso è stato pessimo.
Mi aspetto il salto di qualità che mi sarei aspettato quest'anno o comunque un miglioramento rispetto a quanto mostrato finora (soprattutto dal punto di vista dell'atteggiamento).


----------



## Heaven (8 Luglio 2014)

La sua valutazione per me dev'essere minimo 30mln


----------



## Albijol (8 Luglio 2014)

Nella stagione 2011-2012 ha avuto un rendimento mostruoso...ripartiamo da qua Mattia


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> La sua valutazione per me dev'essere minimo 30mln



Vale 1\3 di quella cifra. Suvvia.....


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vale 1\3 di quella cifra. Suvvia.....



Un terzo no, ma vale la metà al massimo.


----------



## Heaven (9 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vale 1\3 di quella cifra. Suvvia.....



Ma se Shaw che non ha niente in più di lui è stato pagato 38 perchè lui 15? Miranda, Felipe Luis, tutti 30enni che valutano 30mln, David Luiz 50 e poi dirige difese che prendono 7 goal. Se fà una buona stagione il prezzo dev'essere alto.. terzini come lui non ce n'è molti. Magari 30-40 sono troppi, però 15 sono una vera miseria


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma se Shaw che non ha niente in più di lui è stato pagato 38 perchè lui 15? Miranda, Felipe Luis, tutti 30enni che valutano 30mln, David Luiz 50 e poi dirige difese che prendono 7 goal. Se fà una buona stagione il prezzo dev'essere alto.. terzini come lui non ce n'è molti. Magari 30-40 sono troppi, però 15 sono una vera miseria



Shaw ha un'esplosivita' muscolare che Mattia non ha, oltre ad avere un maggio tasso tecnico. E' superiore in tutto. Mattia nel pieno della forma, giocando con continuita', potra' valere sui 18 mln, ma li' si ferma. E' uno dei punti fermi da cui ripartire, ma non esageriamo.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Shaw ha un'esplosivita' muscolare che Mattia non ha, oltre ad avere un maggio tasso tecnico. E' superiore in tutto. Mattia nel pieno della forma, giocando con continuita', potra' valere sui 18 mln, ma li' si ferma. E' uno dei punti fermi da cui ripartire, ma non esageriamo.



.


----------



## Heaven (9 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Shaw ha un'esplosivita' muscolare che Mattia non ha, oltre ad avere un maggio tasso tecnico. E' superiore in tutto. Mattia nel pieno della forma, giocando con continuita', potra' valere sui 18 mln, ma li' si ferma. E' uno dei punti fermi da cui ripartire, ma non esageriamo.



Può anche darsi, ma in Inghilterra molti pensano che De Sciglio sia meglio di Shaw, l'ho messo a pagarone per questo


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

Bah, a me i terzini inglesi non piacciono molto. Molto "esuberanti" in fase di spinta, mediocre o a volte indecenti in fase difensiva.
Ovviamwente ci sono le eccezioni... e questo Shaw non lo conosco.
Ma De Sciglio potrebbe tranquillamente diventare il nuovo Zambrotta.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Può anche darsi, ma in Inghilterra molti pensano che De Sciglio sia meglio di Shaw, l'ho messo a pagarone per questo



Il mio amico inglese tifoso del City sa a malapena chi sia questo De Sciglio, nel senso che non lo conosce tanto bene, da quel poco che so io Mattia all'estero non è che goda di tantissima visibilità


----------



## Butcher (9 Luglio 2014)

Dai su, aspettiamolo Mattia che può diventare un gran bel giocatore  Diamogli tempo!


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Agosto 2014)

Ti rispondo di qui che sono IT 



Frikez ha scritto:


> Ultima cosa su De Sciglio, che ad oggi deve ancora dimostrare tutto a causa di mille infortuni che gli hanno impedito di crescere, ma mi spiegate dove vedete tutti questi bellissimi cross?? Quest'anno tra lui e Abate ne hanno sbagliati una vagonata.



Quest'anno ha fatto pena, ma nel suo primo anno ne ha fatti parecchi. Non è che in giro per l'Europa ci siano terzini che crossano a ripetizione eh. Il fatto è che molti suoi cross non venivano sfruttati, da Pazzini prima e da Balotelli poi. Ma deve lavorare molto anche sui cross.
Io rimango dell'idea (tutta mia, per carità, non dobbiamo pensarla tutti allo stesso modo) che Desci sia il giovane terzino più promettente. Nel suo primo anno, dati alla mano (mi pare Whoscored, o un sito del genere), è stato per rendimento tra i primi 10 terzini d'Europa sia in Serie A che in Champions. L'anno scorso si è involuto molto, questo è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma le qualità sono indubbie IMHO. Certo, è ora che le dimostri e si consacri definitivamente perché ne ha tutte le possibilità. Dipende da lui. Se non tira fuori un po' di personalità rimarrà sempre un buon giocatore ma nulla più. Deve migliorare anche da quel punto di vista.


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo di qui che sono IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfetto 

Tra i giovani terzini è sicuramente uno dei più promettenti, ora però come hai giustamente scritto serve un salto di qualità, la stessa cosa vale per Balotelli per esempio o lo stesso El Shaarawy.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perfetto
> 
> Tra i giovani terzini è sicuramente uno dei più promettenti, ora però come hai giustamente scritto serve un salto di qualità, la stessa cosa vale per Balotelli per esempio o lo stesso El Shaarawy.



Non a caso questi sono 3 dei 4 giocatori grazie ai quali siamo arrivati al 3° posto (anche con qualche favore arbitrale) 2 anni fa. Tutti e 3 hanno avuto una stagione positiva (ottima soprattutto quella dei ragazzi del '92).


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perfetto
> 
> Tra i giovani terzini è sicuramente uno dei più promettenti, ora però come hai giustamente scritto serve un salto di qualità, la stessa cosa vale per Balotelli per esempio o lo stesso El Shaarawy.



Il problema è che la crescita fisica ha dei limiti. A difendere è abbastanza bravo, è intelligente, è attento, tecnicamente non è un fenomeno ma comunque nella media, il suo problema è che è lento come una lumaca. Altrimenti peggio di Carvajal non sarebbe.


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la crescita fisica ha dei limiti. A difendere è abbastanza bravo, è intelligente, è attento, tecnicamente non è un fenomeno ma comunque nella media, il suo problema è che è lento come una lumaca. Altrimenti peggio di Carvajal non sarebbe.



Voglio sperare che non abbia una carriera così falcidiata dagi infortuni, ho forti dubbi che diventi il nuovo Maldini o un terzino fenomenale, mi basterebbe un terzino affidabile


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che non abbia una carriera così falcidiata dagi infortuni, ho forti dubbi che diventi il nuovo Maldini o un terzino fenomenale, mi basterebbe un terzino affidabile



Per me non riuscirà a dare più di quello dell'anno scorso. E anche di quest'anno, visto che per me non è cambiato di una virgola.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2014)

siete sicuri che sia lento? non mi pare
tecnicamente non è un fenomeno ma crossa molto bene
il problema è che pare fatto di cristallo, non trovando continuità non riesce a esprimersi al massino


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> siete sicuri che sia lento? non mi pare
> tecnicamente non è un fenomeno ma crossa molto bene
> il problema è che pare fatto di cristallo, non trovando continuità non riesce a esprimersi al massino



Per me sì, non ai livelli di Montolivo e Muntari ma quasi. nel ruolo del terzino purtroppo la velocità è tutto.


----------



## Jino (15 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me sì, non ai livelli di Montolivo e Muntari ma quasi. nel ruolo del terzino purtroppo la velocità è tutto.



De Sciglio non è per niente lento ragazzi, non capisco di cosa stiate parlando


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> De Sciglio non è per niente lento ragazzi, non capisco di cosa stiate parlando



Beh a questo punto io depongo le armi. Mi sbaglierò io, che devo dire...


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh a questo punto io depongo le armi. Mi sbaglierò io, che devo dire...



Nemmeno secondo me è lento. Ha altri difetti ma non è lento IMHO


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nemmeno secondo me è lento. Ha altri difetti ma non è lento IMHO



Chiariamoci, per velocità intendo quella di un terzino, non quella di un mediano tipo De Rossi/Schweini. Nagatomo per dire lo massacra secondo me.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Agosto 2014)

Non voglio fare il rompi palle,ma lo scorso anno tutti a elogiarlo come chissà che..Ora tutti a scaricarlo come se fosse un bidone.Per me questi sono i classici commenti un po' cosi cosi.Ha avuto tanti infortuni e il Milan ha avuto una stagione pessima.
E' questo l'anno in cui si vedrà il suo vero valore.Per me,se le cose gireranno come devono girare farà una grande stagione.Meglio della sua stagione d'esordio.Sa crossare bene e non è affatto vero che sia lento...E' giovane!Diamogli tempo!
Non nascono mica tutti come Maldini che a 16 anni era già un fenomeno.Anzi!Di Maldini ne nasce 1 ogni 150 anni!


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare il rompi palle,ma lo scorso anno tutti a elogiarlo come chissà che..Ora tutti a scaricarlo come se fosse un bidone.Per me questi sono i classici commenti un po' cosi cosi.Ha avuto tanti infortuni e il Milan ha avuto una stagione pessima.
> E' questo l'anno in cui si vedrà il suo vero valore.Per me,se le cose gireranno come devono girare farà una grande stagione.Meglio della sua stagione d'esordio.Sa crossare bene e non è affatto vero che sia lento...E' giovane!Diamogli tempo!
> Non nascono mica tutti come Maldini che a 16 anni era già un fenomeno.Anzi!Di Maldini ne nasce 1 ogni 150 anni!



Se ti riferisci a me è dalla sua prima partita che dico che è scarso. Ma evidentemente mi sbaglierò io.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a me è dalla sua prima partita che dico che è scarso. Ma evidentemente mi sbaglierò io.



Ahah no!Non mi riferisco affatto a te!!Era un discorso in generale legato anche ai tifosi che non frequentato il forum


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahah no!Non mi riferisco affatto a te!!Era un discorso in generale legato anche ai tifosi che non frequentato il forum



Ma anche se fosse stato così nessun problema eh.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche se fosse stato così nessun problema eh.



Ho capito.Ma non mi riferivo lo stesso a te.Non so cosa dicevi 1 anno fa di De Sciglio


----------



## numero 3 (15 Agosto 2014)

A me fa paura la parabola Santon....da predestinato superfenomeno a anonimo terzino del Newcastle...Spero che per De Sciglio non sia così ma tanto fa la stampa e gli " sponsor"...A mio parere finora è un buon giocatore con margini di miglioramento ma anche con margini di peggioramento. ..


----------



## Elshafenomeno (18 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a me è dalla sua prima partita che dico che è scarso. Ma evidentemente mi sbaglierò io.



BUM!!!

io capisco che vivi ancora nel mito di quei due che hai in avatar, ma in questo Milan un giocatore come De Sciglio fa la differenza ed è il più forte di tutti, fatta eccezione per Elsha...più forte secondo me nel suo ruolo anche di Balotelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> BUM!!!
> 
> io capisco che vivi ancora nel mito di quei due che hai in avatar, ma in questo Milan un giocatore come De Sciglio fa la differenza ed è il più forte di tutti, fatta eccezione per Elsha...più forte secondo me nel suo ruolo anche di Balotelli.



Ripeto, se fosse veloce e reattivo sarebbe un buon terzino, perchè è intelligente e tecnicamente è nella media. Se mettiamo insieme Abate e De Sciglio forse verrebbe fuori un terzino buono.

Purtroppo la velocità in quel ruoloè quasi tutto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (18 Agosto 2014)

beh è un altra cosa dire che è scarso però.


----------



## runner (20 Agosto 2014)

mi ricordo bene che per la prima di campionato è squalificato?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

Magari giocassi sempre così Mattia. Mi faresti chiudere la bocca per sempre.


----------



## davoreb (23 Agosto 2014)

Oggi partitona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

QUESTO è il vero Mattia.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2014)

Davvero niente male. Speriamo solo che non abbia più problemi fisici.


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Agosto 2014)

Pendolino de sciglio!


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2014)

Lichtsteiner ha fatto la figura dell'Abate stasera


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2014)

Stasera sontuoso, specialmente sulla sinistra.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

De sciglio ha azzeccato più cross di Abate in tutta la sua carriera.. grande mattia, speriamo continui così!!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (24 Agosto 2014)

QUESTO è il vero De Sciglio

è ancora il terzino italiano più forte e lo sarà prevedibilmente a lungo


----------



## chicagousait (24 Agosto 2014)

Ieri è stato il migliore in campo, e quanta grazia vedere dei cross decenti in area


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Agosto 2014)

Ma che partita ha fatto?? dovessi giudicarlo da questa tim cup posso solo dire...fortissimo!

Ogni volta ci ricasco...so che non bisogna nè deprimersi nè esaltarsi per una singola partita...ma da de sciglio e altri giocatori ho avuto delle sensazioni buonissime


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2014)

Pessimo.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Fa solo retropassaggi. Speriamo si riprenda...


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2014)

Tutta colpa sua. Diego Lopez è stato sfortunato, non si fa un passaggio da fuori area sotto pressione nello specchio della porta.

Forza, sveglia!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Deve tirar fuori personalità, retropassaggio bruttissimo, partita orrenda, mai andato avanti tranne nell'occasione del tiro, moscio, statico, sempre con quella faccia da cerbiatto mutilato

Non va bene


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Retropassaggio? era un tiro
Veramente male e incredibilmente peggio di Abate oggi.


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Deve tirar fuori personalità, retropassaggio bruttissimo, partita orrenda, mai andato avanti tranne nell'occasione del tiro, moscio, statico, sempre con *quella faccia da cerbiatto mutilato*
> 
> Non va bene


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2014)

Cerbiatto, esatto. Ha la faccia da Bambi.


----------



## Denni90 (14 Settembre 2014)

nn si fosse fatto autogol nn vedo che brutta partita abbia fatto ... ha sbandato in una difesa che ha fatto male per colpa del suo leader bonera ... e poi sono quasi certo che inzaghi gli abbia detto di nn avanzare visto il tipo di partita


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

spero per lui che abbia giocato da schifo per colpa degli impegni in nazionale, perché quello di stasera non è il de sciglio che conosco. 

partita orribile, deve riprendersi subito.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2014)

Da arresto questa sera.
Di gran lunga la sua peggiore partita da quando è professionista.
Non avrebbe giocato malissimo senza guardare agli episodi, ma è coinvolto in 3 dei 4 gol presi.
Il retropassaggio è folle, non si fa un retropassaggio verso l'area, è l'ABC del calcio.
In Nazionale ha giocato bene, questa sera da TSO.
Mattia svegliati!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2014)

3 settembre 1989, seconda giornata di campionato, a 21 anni:


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2014)

Un autogol può capitare anche ai migliori. Forza De Sciglio.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2014)

Ha giocato una discreta partita, sappiamo tutti che Mattia può e deve dare di più, certo è appena l'inizio abbiate pazienza.

Sull'autogol ha le sue colpe, passaggio davvero brutto


----------



## The Ripper (14 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi non diciamo calcolate. Quel retropassaggio ha rimbalzato ben due volte prima di arrivare nei pressi di Diego Lopez. Altro che tiro!! Ha sbagliato ad aspettare troppo e a farsi pressare....ha sbagliato in altre occasioni...ma quel retropassaggio era assolutamente innocuo


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non diciamo calcolate. Quel retropassaggio ha rimbalzato ben due volte prima di arrivare nei pressi di Diego Lopez. Altro che tiro!! Ha sbagliato ad aspettare troppo e a farsi pressare....ha sbagliato in altre occasioni...ma quel retropassaggio era assolutamente innocuo



Diego Lopez ha le sue colpe (anche se poi si è infortunato), ma Mattia ha sbagliato eccome perché il retropassaggio non si fa mai diretto in porta. Nel caso in cui il portiere si faccia male e non possa intervenire quantomeno regali un calcio d'angolo e non un gol.
Non avrebbe giocato malissimo in assoluto, ma gli episodi lo hanno condannato (per me ha colpe su 3 gol).


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Settembre 2014)

Sul goal di Cassano non ha colpe.Se guardate bene l'azione la colpa è solo di Bonera.De Sciglio giustamente marcava Aquah!!Su Cassano ci doveva stare Bonera!Mica il de sci!!Chi marcava quell'asino di Bonera?Nessuno!
Il retropassaggio è stata una cavolata pazzesca.Non si fa mai nello specchio della porta,ma soprattutto appena ha ricevuto la palla ha avuto il tempo di spazzare,ma ha aspettato troppo e l'ha dovuta dare dietro...Poteva buttarla anche in rimessa eh...In ogni caso però do più colpe a Diego Lopez!Quella palla era facile da prendere..Non so cosa gli sia successo.

Partita normalmente da 5 per il De Sci..Ma con quell'errore il voto cala a 4.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non diciamo calcolate. Quel retropassaggio ha rimbalzato ben due volte prima di arrivare nei pressi di Diego Lopez. Altro che tiro!! Ha sbagliato ad aspettare troppo e a farsi pressare....ha sbagliato in altre occasioni...ma quel retropassaggio era assolutamente innocuo



Proprio innocuo, no. Un retropassaggio te lo insegnano alle scuole calcio che non lo devi fare nello specchio, perchè se succede una cosa come stasera la frittata è fatta. Lopez la doveva e poteva prendere, ma Mattia deve imparare dai suoi errori, tra l'altro se non ricordo male alla Confederation Cup di un anno fa incappò in un altro errore piuttosto simile in un retropassaggio.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2014)

Però, complice di un mezzo errore mista a sfortuna, subiamo... Svegliati fuori! Non piangere e muoviti a recuperare e correre senza quella faccia lì, dai sù!


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2014)

Capita, forza Mattia.


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2014)

Imbarazzante , veramente imbarazzante . 2 goal per responsabilità sua , in difficoltà fisicamente penso che sia un vero bluff , uno forte non gioca in maniera così indecente .


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante , veramente imbarazzante . 2 goal per responsabilità sua , in difficoltà fisicamente penso che sia un vero bluff , uno forte non gioca in maniera così indecente .



Guarda, per me è colpevole addirittura su 3 gol, ma ho visto giocatori ben più forti di lui avere giornate ancora più negative di quella che ha avuto lui questa sera (escludendo gli episodi, per quanto sia impossibile, avrebbe giocato da 6). Può capitare, l'importante è imparare dagli errori commessi.


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Guarda, per me è colpevole addirittura su 3 gol, ma ho visto giocatori ben più forti di lui avere giornate ancora più negative di quella che ha avuto lui questa sera (escludendo gli episodi, per quanto sia impossibile, avrebbe giocato da 6). Può capitare, l'importante è imparare dagli errori commessi.



Speriamo anche perché abbismo 2 terzini e armero quindi le alternative non esistono , bonera non deve più vedere il campo ( grosso limite di Inzaghi insistere con bonera ) .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Settembre 2014)

Partita da 2 in pagella. Al momento alterna grandi prestazioni a partite assai discutibili. Deve assolutamente trovare continuità di rendimento, per un difensore è fondamentale.


----------



## Gas (15 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Capita, forza Mattia.



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2014)

A chi doveva somigliare sto qui? A Maldini?


----------



## malos (15 Settembre 2014)

Sono perplesso riguardo questo ragazzo, parlo in generale non di ieri sera. Prometteva molto bene il primo anno si sperava migliorasse per diventare un grande giocatore invece ha avuto un involuzione seria secondo me.
Prima spingeva e difendeva bene ora la maggior parte delle volte passa la palla indietro.
Non penso sia uno che non voglia lavorare e non si fermi a provare e riprovare cross e quant'altro. Per me il potenziale c'è ma a questo punto non so se a Milanello si sia in grado di insegnare calcio. Ma per esempio Tassotti che fa? Mah.

Spero di toppare clamorosamente o che sia una fase di passaggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2014)

Boh a me continua a non convincere al di la di ieri sera, non capisco come il Real possa seriamente puntare su di lui boh vedremo.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A chi doveva somigliare sto qui? A Maldini?



Vabbè dai, chiunque abbia un minimo di intelligenza non avrebbe mai dato alito a questo paragone


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Boh a me continua a non convincere al di la di ieri sera, non capisco come il Real possa seriamente puntare su di lui boh vedremo.



Ma quanto c'è di vero nel loro interessamento!? Io ho sempre avuto dubbi, seri dubbi. Non perchè non stimi il ragazzo, a me piace da matti, ma gli serve decisamente altro per ambire al Madrid.


----------



## runner (16 Settembre 2014)

secondo me De Sciglio è un campione nato, ovvio è giovane e qualche errore lo fa più di un altro, ma mi ricordo un autogol di testa in Champions su retropassaggio (tra l' altro gol bellissimo) pure di Baresi (mi ricordo che invece che arrabbiarsi si erano messi tutti a ridere) 

io comunque lo ritengo un centrale difensivo


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Settembre 2014)

Da 0:21 potete capire il motivo del suo retropassaggio (e nel complesso della sua prestazione) col Parma


----------



## colcuoresivince (16 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, chiunque abbia un minimo di intelligenza non avrebbe mai dato alito a questo paragone



forse aDito 
Comunque sta attraversando un momento non facilissimo, in nazionale gioca in una posizione diversa anche se sullo stesso lato e con compiti simili.
E' un ottimo giocatore, se trovasse continuità diventerebbe uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo.


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio fisicamente è ancora troppo leggero e anche a grinta sta messo non benissimo,se migliora questi due punti diventerà un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## Julian Ross (16 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me De Sciglio è un campione nato, ovvio è giovane e qualche errore lo fa più di un altro, ma mi ricordo un autogol di testa in Champions su retropassaggio (tra l' altro gol bellissimo) pure di Baresi (mi ricordo che invece che arrabbiarsi si erano messi tutti a ridere)
> 
> io comunque lo ritengo un centrale difensivo



Un campione nato? Per essere campioni ci vuole ben altro che un potenziale finora inespresso ed involuto.
Il primo anno, a conti fatti, è stato il suo migliore, poi non è mai progredito, anzi. In fase difensiva soffre perché ha un fisico troppo leggero e spesso è distratto, mentre in fase offensiva non incide MAI. Si parla sempre dei piedi a banana di Abate, ma De Sciglio mette un cross buono ogni venti sbagliati..

I media lo hanno gonfiato esageratamente. Maldini alla sua età era di un'altra galassia.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2014)

Ora non esageriamo però eh. Cioè ne ha di strada ancora da fare ma negare che questo sia un talento è innegabile su.
A prescindere dalla partita di domenica dove per me ha sbagliato quasi tutto lo sbagliabile.

E' per questo che i giovani, da noi, tranne rari casi [Desci incluso] non esploderanno mai del tutto. Siamo come a Madrid, appena le cose van bene son tutti fenomeni, toppi 2 o 3 partite sei un cesso. E' troppo facile poi nascondersi dietro "parlo in generale non dell'altra sera".


----------



## davoreb (16 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Un campione nato? Per essere campioni ci vuole ben altro che un potenziale finora inespresso ed involuto.
> Il primo anno, a conti fatti, è stato il suo migliore, poi non è mai progredito, anzi. In fase difensiva soffre perché ha un fisico troppo leggero e spesso è distratto, mentre in fase offensiva non incide MAI. Si parla sempre dei piedi a banana di Abate, ma De Sciglio mette un cross buono ogni venti sbagliati..
> 
> I media lo hanno gonfiato esageratamente. Maldini alla sua età era di un'altra galassia.



vabbè Maldini è solo forse il terzino più forte della storia del calcio 

io guarderei lahm, maicon etc. ma anche Zambrotta cosa facevano alla sua età. Ad oggi nonostante tutto è il terzino titolare della nazionale.


----------



## davoreb (16 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Un campione nato? Per essere campioni ci vuole ben altro che un potenziale finora inespresso ed involuto.
> Il primo anno, a conti fatti, è stato il suo migliore, poi non è mai progredito, anzi. In fase difensiva soffre perché ha un fisico troppo leggero e spesso è distratto, mentre in fase offensiva non incide MAI. Si parla sempre dei piedi a banana di Abate, ma De Sciglio mette un cross buono ogni venti sbagliati..
> 
> I media lo hanno gonfiato esageratamente. Maldini alla sua età era di un'altra galassia.



vabbè ma Maldini e probabilmente il terzino più forte nella storia del calcio.

guardiamo cosa facevano alla sua età maicon, lahm, evra, cole etc


in questo momento è il terzino titolare della nazionale e bisogna dargli fiducia.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Settembre 2014)

ma si dai..condanniamo De Sciglio, anzi vendiamolo e ci riprendiamo quel fenomeno di Antonini oppure Mesbah... Mai contenti, lasciamolo crescere tranquillamente. Non mi sembra che il De Sciglio contro la juve sia stato così orrendo..anzi...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> in questo momento è il terzino titolare della nazionale e bisogna dargli fiducia.



Dopo questo ha vinto direi.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Un campione nato? Per essere campioni ci vuole ben altro che un potenziale finora inespresso ed involuto.
> Il primo anno, a conti fatti, è stato il suo migliore, poi non è mai progredito, anzi. In fase difensiva soffre perché ha un fisico troppo leggero e spesso è distratto, mentre in fase offensiva non incide MAI. Si parla sempre dei piedi a banana di Abate, ma De Sciglio mette un cross buono ogni venti sbagliati..
> 
> I media lo hanno gonfiato esageratamente. Maldini alla sua età era di un'altra galassia.



non esageriamo, De Sciglio i cross li sa fare..! ha fatto più di un assist..Bisogna tenere conto che De Sciglio ha avuto anche un infortunio importante che non gli ha dato continuità, lasciamoli crescere in pace, solo il tempo ci dirà quello che vale veramente. Ha tutto per diventare un buon giocatore...


----------



## Hammer (16 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dopo questo ha vinto direi.



È più grosso di quanto sembri


----------



## colcuoresivince (17 Settembre 2014)

Se il calciomercato dipendesse dai tifosi molti giocatori sarebbero venduti e riacquistati varie volte aha


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dopo questo ha vinto direi.



Domenica era stanco, c'è da capirlo


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Boh a me continua a non convincere al di la di ieri sera, non capisco come il Real possa seriamente puntare su di lui boh vedremo.



Perché è palesemente più forte di Carvajal, mi sembra evidente


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Settembre 2014)

Commenti esagerati.Come fanno spesso i tifosi..passano da un'estremo all'altro.
La verità è che De Sciglio è uno dei migliori talenti italiani...Insieme a Verratti.
Pochi cavoli..Il ragazzo ha talento,sa usare bene entrambi i piedi e sa difendere divinamente.
Le serate storte capitano a tutti.
Fine della storia.


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2014)

Tirasse fuori un po' di garra, è timidissimo in fase offensiva e fa spesso il compitino..come ho scritto in passato, deve necessariamente fare uno step in avanti altrimenti resterà un buon terzino con del potenziale inespresso.


----------



## Serginho (17 Settembre 2014)

Eccallà che escono fuori i voltagabbana. Fortunatamente nel '89 non esistevano forum e siti internet, altrimenti chissà cosa avremmo letto dopo il rocambolesco autogol di Maldini (ben peggiore di quello di De Sciglio) contro la Lazio alla seconda giornata, che peraltro ci fece perdere pure la partita. Maldini allora 21enne tra l'altro


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eccallà che escono fuori i voltagabbana. Fortunatamente nel '89 non esistevano forum e siti internet, altrimenti chissà cosa avremmo letto dopo il rocambolesco autogol di Maldini (ben peggiore di quello di De Sciglio) contro la Lazio alla seconda giornata, che peraltro ci fece perdere pure la partita. Maldini allora 21enne tra l'altro



Sarebbe anche l'ora di finirla di parlare di Maldini in questo topic, per rispetto al capitano


----------



## Serginho (17 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche l'ora di finirla di parlare di Maldini in questo topic, per rispetto al capitano



Quale capitano? Montolivo o Bonera?


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quale capitano? Montolivo o Bonera?



Abate ovviamente


----------



## prebozzio (17 Settembre 2014)

Ho molta fiducia per questa stagione di Mattia, confido in una sua grande partita sabato per riscattare quella negativa di Parma.


----------



## The P (17 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me De Sciglio è un campione nato, ovvio è giovane e qualche errore lo fa più di un altro, ma mi ricordo un autogol di testa in Champions su retropassaggio (tra l' altro gol bellissimo) pure di Baresi (mi ricordo che invece che arrabbiarsi si erano messi tutti a ridere)
> 
> *io comunque lo ritengo un centrale difensivo*



ecco appunto. Troppo gracile e lento per fare il terzino.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> ecco appunto. Troppo gracile e lento per fare il terzino.


Troppo gracile per fare il terzino e lo metti a fare il centrale?


----------



## The P (17 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Troppo gracile per fare il terzino e lo metti a fare il centrale?



in fase difensiva non ha mai dimostrato di soffrire il fisico dell'avversario, anche perché in marcatura se la cava piuttosto bene , sopratutto per essere un terzino.

In fase offensiva invece, quando corre palla al piede, gli avversari lo spostano facilmente. 

Io lo vedo lì per il futuro.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tirasse fuori un po' di garra, è timidissimo in fase offensiva e fa spesso il compitino..come ho scritto in passato, deve necessariamente fare uno step in avanti altrimenti resterà un buon terzino con del potenziale inespresso.



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Fenomeno vero.





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A chi doveva somigliare sto qui? A Maldini?



Prendo solo questo come esempio di come tante volte, dall'entusiasmo o dopo una cattiva prestazione, a distanza di nemmeno un anno si diano giudizi diametralmente opposti (non te la prendere Ronaldì ). Ho preso una pagina a caso tornando indietro, ma ci sono sicuramente molti commenti di questo tenore.
E' normale che i giovani alternino prestazioni mostruose e pessime, ci sta nel processo di crescita. La verità sta nel mezzo: non era/è un fenomeno quando tira fuori prestazioni perfette, non è una pippa quando sbaglia tutto quello che si può sbagliare come a Parma. In Nazionale in un ruolo non suo ha giocato piuttosto bene (non benissimo, ma bene), sia a sinistra che a destra. Si può criticare, ma non si possono dimenticare le qualità che indubbiamente ci sono. Certo, attualmente è solamente un buon terzino con un (secondo me enorme) potenziale ancora inespresso. Vedremo se sarà in grado di compiere il definitivo salto di qualità oppure rimarrà sempre un discreto difensore e basta. Tuttavia non bisogna dimenticarsi che ha solo 21 anni: nel bene o nel male ha giocato già 2 competizioni internazionali con la propria Nazionale, ha già alle spalle una sessantina di presenze col Milan, gran parte delle quali giocate bene o comunque almeno da 6. Per quanto adori calcisticamente Kovacic (anche se è dell'Inter è funzionale all'esempio che voglio fare), il ragazzo è sempre stato considerato un potenziale campione nonostante abbia dimostrato le proprie qualità in pochissime partite. L'anno scorso è stato praticamente sempre insufficiente e non poteva essere solamente colpa di Mazzarri IMHO. Fosse stato italiano, fosse uscito dalla Primavera dell'Inter, sarebbe stato cacciato non dico a calci ma sicuramente a cuor leggero e sarebbe stato un errore. Dovremmo avere maggior pazienza con i talenti nostrani che hanno dimostrato di valere.



Frikez ha scritto:


> Tirasse fuori un po' di garra, è timidissimo in fase offensiva e fa spesso il compitino..come ho scritto in passato, deve necessariamente fare uno step in avanti altrimenti resterà un buon terzino con del potenziale inespresso.


Sono d'accordissimo.
Deve diventare più cattivo (che non significa fare fallacci agli avversari) e osare di più in fase offensiva.
Ho come l'impressione, spero di sbagliarmi, che abbia bisogno ancora di qualche annetto prima di compiere il salto di qualità.



Serginho ha scritto:


> Eccallà che escono fuori i voltagabbana. Fortunatamente nel '89 non esistevano forum e siti internet, altrimenti chissà cosa avremmo letto dopo il rocambolesco autogol di Maldini (ben peggiore di quello di De Sciglio) contro la Lazio alla seconda giornata, che peraltro ci fece perdere pure la partita. Maldini allora 21enne tra l'altro


Ah beh, sicuramente ci sarebbe stato qualche folle che gli avrebbe dato del sopravvalutato!
Mi accodo a Frikez, vi prego, basta nominare Maldini. Lasciamolo stare in pace


----------



## walter 22 (17 Settembre 2014)

Il futuro di De Sciglio è nella sua testa le qualità ce le ha ma penso che deve sconfiggere la sua timidezza.


----------



## Dexter (17 Settembre 2014)

Se non venisse dalla primavera sarebbe considerato alla pari di Mesbah. Un terzino è fondamentale sia continuo, ad oggi ricordo 2-3 partite ottime e basta.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se non venisse dalla primavera *sarebbe considerato alla pari di Mesbah*. Un terzino è fondamentale sia continuo, ad oggi ricordo 2-3 partite ottime e basta.



Esagerato...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (17 Settembre 2014)

Imbarazzanti sono i commenti di chi non lascerebbe mai crescere i giovani in santa pace, consentendo loro di sbagliare, non De Sciglio.

Pure Maldini a 21 anni fece un autogol clamoroso contro la Lazio tra l'altro decisivo, non come domenica. E De Sciglio non è assolutamente Maldini. Per cui, gli si dia la possibilità di sbagliare senza dargloi del bidone ad ogni errore.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Settembre 2014)

Mah per me De sciglio sarebbe un buon centrale. O anche una buona mezz'ala destra di quantità, non peggio di poli

Ma terzino è più ridicolo di nonna papera. Con tutta la simpatia che ho per lui.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio mezzala?


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2014)

Per il buon Angstgegner riguardo al tifo, ha fatto l'esempio lampante del tifoso medio italiano 
Prima sei un fenomeno, poi un cesso.

E ci chiediamo perchè i giovani qua non crescono e siam diventati il cimitero degli elefanti, beh fatevi due domandine!


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah per me De sciglio sarebbe un buon centrale. O anche una buona mezz'ala destra di quantità, non peggio di poli
> 
> Ma terzino è più ridicolo di nonna papera. Con tutta la simpatia che ho per lui.



Centrale lo potrà diventare, ma ad oggi gli manca la cattiveria giusta per fare il marcatore. Mezz'ala direi che è assolutamente improponibile. Il suo ruolo è il terzino, senza se e senza ma. Lasceto lavorare e migliorare nel ruolo, ha bisogno solamente di ritrovare la continuità che lo scorso anno non è riuscito ad avere.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Centrale lo potrà diventare, ma ad oggi gli manca la cattiveria giusta per fare il marcatore. Mezz'ala direi che è assolutamente improponibile. Il suo ruolo è il terzino, senza se e senza ma. Lasceto lavorare e migliorare nel ruolo, ha bisogno solamente di ritrovare la continuità che lo scorso anno non è riuscito ad avere.



Ovviamente era un'esagerazione.

Che dire, spero che migliori molto, però in due anni ormai ha fatto 0 progressi (anche colpa di un ambiente poco ambizioso).


----------



## markjordan (17 Settembre 2014)

diamogli un anno giocato x giudicarlo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Settembre 2014)

markjordan ha scritto:


> diamogli un anno giocato x giudicarlo



anche Maldini era criticato agli inizi... per fortuna che i frettolosi non vennero ascoltati. Mattia è già stato giudicato, è il futuro.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> anche Maldini era criticato agli inizi... per fortuna che i frettolosi non vennero ascoltati. Mattia è già stato giudicato, è il futuro.



Davvero ?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Davvero ?



Sì, iniziò bene ma poi ebbe dei periodi no, e in quei momenti si prendeva bordate di fischi e alcuni lo vedevano come il peggiore in campo ( anche perchè erano tutti fenomeni  )


----------



## Serginho (18 Settembre 2014)

Dopo "De Sciglio mezz'ala" credo di aver letto veramente tutto.


----------



## Schism75 (18 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sì, iniziò bene ma poi ebbe dei periodi no, e in quei momenti si prendeva bordate di fischi e alcuni lo vedevano come il peggiore in campo ( anche perchè erano tutti fenomeni  )



Ma di chi parli di Maldini? E a quali fenomeni ti riferisci?


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Dopo "De Sciglio mezz'ala" credo di aver letto veramente tutto.


 [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] fuma roba buona


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Dopo "De Sciglio mezz'ala" credo di aver letto veramente tutto.



Dillo a Filippo Galli  
Ha giocato mezza stagione in primavera in quel ruolo e, se vogliamo dirla tutta, ha giocato anche una discreta manciata di partite da attaccante esterno nel 4-2-3-1 sia a dx che sx


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma di chi parli di Maldini? E a quali fenomeni ti riferisci?



Credo si riferisca al primo Milan di Berlusconi, quello dei tre olandesi. Maldini aveva 20 anni o giù di lì.


----------



## davoreb (18 Settembre 2014)

mattia o è il nuovo maldini o la brutta copia di antonini.... una via di mezzo no???


----------



## Serginho (18 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Dillo a Filippo Galli
> Ha giocato mezza stagione in primavera in quel ruolo e, se vogliamo dirla tutta, ha giocato anche una discreta manciata di partite da attaccante esterno nel 4-2-3-1 sia a dx che sx



Ehh il grande competitivo e indicativo campionato primavera...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2014)

Non ha giocato male a Parma. Ogni volta che passa sullo schermo mi commuovo perchè dopo anni e anni di orrori abbiamo finalmente risolto il problema del terzino sx.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma evidentemente su De Sciglio mi sbaglio io visto che tutti lo reputano un gran prospetto, sia qui che i media. La differenza tra i due è che io non vedo in De Sciglio nessuna grande potenzialità, ecco tutto. La chiudo qui.


Perché chiudiamola qua?
Si sta parlando di calcio tranquillamente, non siamo all'Inquisizione 
Non è detto che ti sbagli, assolutamente. E' che da quando ha esordito ci sono state parecchie partite dove ha saputo mettersi in mostra e mostrare delle qualità, così come ce ne sono state altrettante in cui è stato insipido o dannoso (leggasi Parma, giusto per fare un esempio recentissimo).
Io lo considero solamente un giovane che ha dimostrato di avere del potenziale, tutto qui.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] Desci mezzala??? Bah.....


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> mattia o è il nuovo maldini o la brutta copia di antonini.... una via di mezzo no???



Secondo me può diventare un buon giocatore, né Maldini né Antonini.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] Desci mezzala??? Bah.....



Mi fa talmente schifio che non so più manco io che inventarmi. Mi sa che farò meglio a allontanarmi da questo topic.

Non farebbe peggio di Poli comunque.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ha giocato male a Parma. Ogni volta che passa sullo schermo mi commuovo perchè dopo anni e anni di orrori abbiamo finalmente risolto il problema del terzino sx.



Per me non ha fatto molto, un pò di danni (non più di Constant/Emanuelson) ma anche poco in avanti. E non solo Parma.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2014)

E comunque un terzino così forte nell'1 vs 1 non può essere messo da parte per 2 spicci.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me non ha fatto molto, un pò di danni (non più di Constant/Emanuelson) ma anche poco in avanti. E non solo Parma.



Anche a me non fa impazzire, ma difensivamente è 1000 volte meglio di Costant ed Ema. Senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche a me non fa impazzire, ma difensivamente è 1000 volte meglio di Costant ed Ema. Senza alcun dubbio.



Mm sì. Anche se messa così è come dire che io sono più alto di Giovinco.

Io non lo reputo mica un cesso, chiariamoci, è molto intelligente, tecnicamente non è eccelso, per usare un eufemismo, però diciamo che è nella media dei terzini avvicendatisi in nazionale, quello che non sopporto è il suo ritmo di gioco compassato. Diciamo De SCiglio con la velocità di abate sarebbe un ottimo giocatore. Purtroppo per il terzino la velocità non è tutto ma è molto.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm sì. Anche se messa così è come dire che io sono più alto di Giovinco.
> 
> Io non lo reputo mica un cesso, chiariamoci, è molto intelligente, tecnicamente non è eccelso, per usare un eufemismo, però diciamo che è nella media dei terzini avvicendatisi in nazionale, quello che non sopporto è il suo ritmo di gioco compassato. Diciamo De SCiglio con la velocità di abate sarebbe un ottimo giocatore. Purtroppo per il terzino la velocità non è tutto ma è molto.



Se non erro nei test di milanello De Sciglio è più veloce di Abate, certo non nei primi mentri, ma in generale si! Se non ricordo male!


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se non erro nei test di milanello De Sciglio è più veloce di Abate, certo non nei primi mentri, ma in generale si! Se non ricordo male!



Me l'hanno già fatta notare questa cosa. Onestamente mi sembra una vaccata. forse nei primissimi metri, ma quello che conta è la falcata, sui 15-20 metri.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm sì. Anche se messa così è come dire che io sono più alto di Giovinco.
> 
> Io non lo reputo mica un cesso, chiariamoci, è molto intelligente, tecnicamente non è eccelso, per usare un eufemismo, però diciamo che è nella media dei terzini avvicendatisi in nazionale, quello che non sopporto è il suo ritmo di gioco compassato. Diciamo De SCiglio con la velocità di abate sarebbe un ottimo giocatore. Purtroppo per il terzino la velocità non è tutto ma è molto.



Non può essere considerato un terzino normalissimo secondo me.
È molto molto forte nell'1 vs 1 e quindi già lì è un punto in più, è molto veloce alla distanza e come velocità di punta oltre a tenere tranquillamente sul suo uomo tanto che spesso si mette davanti e prende pure fallo; queste 2 cose basterebbero per farlo emergere nel suo percorso di crescita perché a mio modo di vedere può ancora crescere e imparare dai suoi errori.
Offensivamente deve migliorare, come scelta di quello che deve fare e nei cross, ma nel complesso è un giocatore che magari può avere una giornata no ma il più delle volte è sempre tra i più positivi.
Abate crea la superiorità numerica con la sua velocità ma finisce lì, certo se la squadra gira bene e viene messo nella condizione di saltare l'uomo con spazi immensi arrivano pure 2 assist in 2 partite di fila; De Sciglio può fare un certo tipo di gioco ma se la squadra gioca bene senza che lui spinga gli darei più compiti difensivi e se c'è la possibilità qualche volta può portar palla.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Me l'hanno già fatta notare questa cosa. Onestamente mi sembra una vaccata. forse nei primissimi metri, ma quello che conta è la falcata, sui 15-20 metri.



Non credo siano vaccate, i test atletici non possono mentire. Abate sarà indubbiamente più veloce nei primi metri, ma nei test su metrature più lunghe De Sciglio va più forte.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non credo siano vaccate, i test atletici non possono mentire. Abate sarà indubbiamente più veloce nei primi metri, ma nei test su metrature più lunghe De Sciglio va più forte.



Non ho mai visto nessun dato ufficiale, altrimenti mi starei ovviamente zitto. Ma i dati di per sè non bastano, vedo che ci mette anche poca cattiveria, che è una cosa che invece Abate ha. De Sciglio ha il passo da veterano, non so se mi spiego...

Uno come Nagatomo per esempio secondo me è molto più veloce.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non può essere considerato un terzino normalissimo secondo me.
> È molto molto forte nell'1 vs 1 e quindi già lì è un punto in più, è molto veloce alla distanza e come velocità di punta oltre a tenere tranquillamente sul suo uomo tanto che spesso si mette davanti e prende pure fallo; queste 2 cose basterebbero per farlo emergere nel suo percorso di crescita perché a mio modo di vedere può ancora crescere e imparare dai suoi errori.
> Offensivamente deve migliorare, come scelta di quello che deve fare e nei cross, ma nel complesso è un giocatore che magari può avere una giornata no ma il più delle volte è sempre tra i più positivi.
> Abate crea la superiorità numerica con la sua velocità ma finisce lì, certo se la squadra gira bene e viene messo nella condizione di saltare l'uomo con spazi immensi arrivano pure 2 assist in 2 partite di fila; De Sciglio può fare un certo tipo di gioco ma se la squadra gioca bene senza che lui spinga gli darei più compiti difensivi e se c'è la possibilità qualche volta può portar palla.



Diciamo che in difesa è dignitoso, non un vero fenomeno però lì è qualcosa che si migliora giocando. Però i difetti che gli riscontro no. In attacco secondo me è nullo, non arriva quasi mai sul fondo, e secondo me giocare a sinistra neanche lo aiuta (ma è una mia opinione). Se giocasse anche solo una volta col fuoco dentro mi accontenterei.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che in difesa è dignitoso, non un vero fenomeno però lì è qualcosa che si migliora giocando. Però i difetti che gli riscontro no. In attacco secondo me è nullo, non arriva quasi mai sul fondo, e secondo me giocare a sinistra neanche lo aiuta (ma è una mia opinione). Se giocasse anche solo una volta col fuoco dentro mi accontenterei.



È più facile migliorare il proprio gioco offensivo imparando diversi movimenti che imparare a difendere da un momento all'altro soprattutto nell'1 vs 1, infatti come centrale farebbe la sua porka figura ma non ha i chili per farlo.
L'unica cosa che secondo me deve imparare a fare con consistenza è giocare la palla con la testa soprattutto in certe situazioni ed è per questo che spesso quando spinge non sa cosa fare.
Altro piccolo appunto in marcatura deve migliorare ancora ma si ritorna sempre al discorso dell'esperienza che si deve fare e della possibilità di poter sbagliare senza essere marchiato a vita.


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Settembre 2014)

Comunque tutte queste critiche a De Sciglio sono state fatte dopo una partita dove lui veniva da 180' con le Nazionali, con buona parte dei compagni di squadra e degli avversari riposati. Deve migliorare, e molto, e purtroppo ha perso un anno e se ne porta dietro le scorie, ma secondo me può diventare veramente forte.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Credo si riferisca al primo Milan di Berlusconi, quello dei tre olandesi. Maldini aveva 20 anni o giù di lì.



Maldini esordì nell'85 (stagione 84/85), ed era già titolare, a 17 anni, nella stagione successiva (85/86). Il primo Milan di Gullit/Van Basten era della stagione 87/88, quando Paolo era già titolare da 2 anni. Quindi di quali fenomeni parliamo? 
E già a metà stagione 87/88 divenne terzino titolare della Nazionale, a 19 anni. Insomma di che parliamo?


----------



## robs91 (20 Settembre 2014)

Pietoso.Zero intensità,nullo.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Settembre 2014)

Premesso che è giusto puntare su di lui, perchè è giovane, proveniente dal vivaio, milanista, ecc... e che si deve avere pazienza e non bocciarlo prematuramente, va anche detto onestamente che in questi anni avrà giocato bene una decina di partita a dir tanto. Per il resto non ha mostrato nulla. Nè a livello difensivo, nè a livello offensivo, nè come personalità.
Ha tantissimo da migliorare, ed è ora che si dia una svegliata.


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2014)

Oggi male, la prossima lo lascerei fuori.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2014)

Pessima prova. Deve ritrovarsi.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2014)

Non ha fatto grossi danni così come non ha fatto niente.
Secondo me lui ha buone qualità ma se non si scende in campo con grinta non si può fare niente.
Ragazzo mio, svegliati. Sembra un neonato buttato in una vasca con i piranha.
E' giusto criticare le prestazioni quando sono incolori come quelle di questa sera, tuttavia con i giovani io preferisco sempre non affossarli quando va tutto male e non esaltarli quando va tutto bene. Personalmente se avessimo un terzino vero in rosa (Armero non lo è) gli farei fare panchina per un po' (e farei lo stesso con El Shaarawy se è quello di stasera). E' molle, superficiale, non osa, non si propone, timidissimo. Io aspetto ancora un paio di anni (ha 21 anni) per giudicarlo perché nel suo primo anno ha dimostrato di valere qualcosa (l'anno scorso non c'è mai stato praticamente), ma nonostante lui non riconosca possa avere del potenziale concordo pienamente con le critiche di mefisto.


----------



## Julian Ross (21 Settembre 2014)

Disattento, molle come pochi, senza un'iniziativa che sia una, sempre il solito "stop e retropassaggio" o "palla lunga a caso".

Il ragazzo è stato sovraccaricato di attese, pompato dai media e da molti tifosi, la verità è che al massimo potrà diventare un buon giocatore e ora è lontanissimo persino da questa prospettiva media.

Difensivamente soffre e mostra intensità pari a zero, e offensivamente non combina mai nulla. Inoltre andando per i 23 anni nel 2015...il tempo scorre e o inizia a inanellare prestazioni positive o io lo panchinerei.

Abate gli è diverse spanne sopra in questo inizio di stagione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Settembre 2014)

Il terzino più sopravvalutato degi ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il terzino più sopravvalutato degi ultimi 20 anni.


Eddai, su, un giocatore non può essere un fenomeno e diventare il più sopravvalutato degli ultimi 20 anni dopo nemmeno un anno.
Al momento è solamente un giocatore normalissimo che può avere del potenziale (secondo me lo ha eccome, secondo altri no, si può discutere), ma ci vuole equilibrio nei giudizi. Preferisco piuttosto chi dice che fa pena e lo pensa da sempre a questo punto.
Anche perché molto spesso ho letto che molti gli davano del campione per prestazioni non tanto migliori rispetto a quella di ieri sera (dove l'ho trovato molto irritante).


----------



## Hammer (21 Settembre 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il terzino più sopravvalutato degi ultimi 20 anni.



se vabbè


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Maldini esordì nell'85 (stagione 84/85), ed era già titolare, a 17 anni, nella stagione successiva (85/86). Il primo Milan di Gullit/Van Basten era della stagione 87/88, quando Paolo era già titolare da 2 anni. Quindi di quali fenomeni parliamo?
> E già a metà stagione 87/88 divenne terzino titolare della Nazionale, a 19 anni. Insomma di che parliamo?



Parliamo del fatto che Maldini fu criticato negli anni dei tre Tulipani a volte. Non è mai stato detto che Maldini fu criticato quando esordì, ma quando era giovane.


----------



## Julian Ross (21 Settembre 2014)

Paragonare De Sciglio a Paolo Maldini è come paragonare Brienza (con tutto il rispetto) a Maradona.

A me non è mai piaciuto, quindi sono coerente, è stato ipervalutato perché proveniente dal vivaio e il Milan non spende più un soldo sul mercato, ma realmente non ha affatto il potenziale che moltissimi in lui hanno (avevano?) visto.

La cosa più irritante è che gioca con sufficienza...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2014)

Male, veramente male.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

Soliti catastrofismi, abbassate le pretese su di lui, lasciatelo lavorare e giocare e a fine stagione tireremo le prime somme!


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2014)

Sbaglia chi ha (aveva?) delle aspettative super. E' un giocatore normalissimo (come tanti altri terzini in Serie A) che non eccelle in nulla.


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2014)

Le conclusioni le traiamo alla fine, dopo 3 partite con un centrocampo che sembra corra con le scarpe infangate di 3 kg può non essere al top e magari non troppo concentrato però aspetto a darlo per spacciato dopo che alla prima in casa giocò piuttosto bene.
Mi aspetto che faccia il suo e si migliori, magari qualcun altro in Questo contesto si pensava ci potesse essere un De Sciglio implacabile, difficile.. attendo vengano inseriti i titolari e chi ha le qualità per poter innalzare il livello di gioco completamente ASSENTE in queste 3 partite e allora dopo aver visto i titolari giocare assieme più partite mi farò un'idea migliore.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sbaglia chi ha (aveva?) delle aspettative super. E' un giocatore normalissimo (come tanti altri terzini in Serie A) che non eccelle in nulla.



Personalmente io non è che ho aspettative, le prestazioni sul campo c'erano e lo ritenevo un giocatore promettente.
Lo ritengo tuttora promettente, ma sia da lui che da El Shaarawy mi aspettavo un salto di qualità.
Non sta avvenendo, non solo, stanno regredendo in maniera imbarazzante.
Dall'anno scorso o hanno avuto milioni di infortuni oppure hanno fatto piangere praticamente in ogni partita.
Io sono paziente con i giovani che reputo promettenti (non potenziali campioni, quello si può definire Verratti che è di un altro pianeta), ma mi stanno deludendo tantissimo entrambi. Aspetto un paio di anni ancora ma se continuano così sono dei fuochi di paglia e mi spiace perché hanno le qualità per diventare dei buoni/buonissimi giocatori IMHO.
Mattia è stato persino irritante ieri sera.


----------



## aleslash (21 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sbaglia chi ha (aveva?) delle aspettative super. E' un giocatore normalissimo (come tanti altri terzini in Serie A) che non eccelle in nulla.



La penso come te, poi oltre al fatto che è un giocatore normale metrici che ha la paura(evidente) in faccia, ed ecco il """" nuovo Maldini""""


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2014)

Ancora pessima partita per lui.


----------



## markjordan (21 Settembre 2014)

l'avessero venduto tutti a far la rivoluzione come x quella pippa di cristante

io ci spero ancora , diamogli un anno , certo che pare sempre in catalessi , boh


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2014)

markjordan ha scritto:


> l'avessero venduto tutti a far la rivoluzione come x quella pippa di cristante
> 
> io ci spero ancora , diamogli un anno , certo che pare sempre in catalessi , boh



Adesso Cristante è una pippa? In base a cosa ? Che sa giocare a calcio mentre i nostri titolari sono muntari e poli sono dei falegnami indegni?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2014)

Non ha fatto male. Dalla sua parte aveva uno scandaloso Muntari e un Elsha al rientro forzato. Aveva contro Lichtsteiner, supportato da Pereyra e Caceres. E che ha combinato il Licht in tutta la partita? Io ho visto che lo ha fermato diverse volte. Bravo Mattia.


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ha fatto male. Dalla sua parte aveva uno scandaloso Muntari e un Elsha al rientro forzato. Aveva contro Lichtsteiner, supportato da Pereyra e Caceres. E che ha combinato il Licht in tutta la partita? Io ho visto che lo ha fermato diverse volte. Bravo Mattia.



Però c'è un evidente calo di condizione.
Questa stagione è molto rivelatoria per De Sciglio. Ha il potenziale per rendere bene, però non mi farei problemi a venderlo se dovesse dimostrarsi ancora discontinuo e soggetto a troppi infortuni.


----------



## Julian Ross (22 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ha fatto male. Dalla sua parte aveva uno scandaloso Muntari e un Elsha al rientro forzato. Aveva contro Lichtsteiner, supportato da Pereyra e Caceres. E che ha combinato il Licht in tutta la partita? Io ho visto che lo ha fermato diverse volte. Bravo Mattia.



E De Sciglio cos'ha combinato? Nulla, assolutamente nulla, invisibile, sempre scontato e timoroso.

Se il "terzino del furturo" per essere "bravo" è sufficiente che non faccia nulla, che passi sempre indietro la palla e non si proponga mai (oltretutto spesso soffrendo in difesa, si veda Parma), non siamo affatto messi bene...


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Adesso Cristante è una pippa? In base a cosa ? Che sa giocare a calcio mentre i nostri titolari sono muntari e poli sono dei falegnami indegni?



Manco un fenomeno visto che ha giocato qualche partita tra i professionisti


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> E De Sciglio cos'ha combinato? Nulla, assolutamente nulla, invisibile, sempre scontato e timoroso.
> 
> Se il "terzino del furturo" per essere "bravo" è sufficiente che non faccia nulla, che passi sempre indietro la palla e non si proponga mai (oltretutto spesso soffrendo in difesa, si veda Parma), non siamo affatto messi bene...



Allora gli juventini dovrebbero lamentarsi di Lichtsteiner, dato che è il miglior esterno destro della Serie A, e ha fatto quasi niente di più che un giovane timido e incapace di nome DeSciglio ?


----------



## Julian Ross (22 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Allora gli juventini dovrebbero lamentarsi di Lichtsteiner, dato che è il miglior esterno destro della Serie A, e ha fatto quasi niente di più che un giovane timido e incapace di nome DeSciglio ?



Lichtsteiner ha giocato decisamente meglio di De Sciglio: si è proposto con continuità e personalità, ha dato soluzioni di passaggio, qualche incursione interessante e non ha minimamente sofferto la temibile (sulla carta) velocità di Stephan...


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner ha giocato decisamente meglio di De Sciglio: si è proposto con continuità e personalità, ha dato soluzioni di passaggio, qualche incursione interessante e non ha minimamente sofferto la temibile (sulla carta) velocità di Stephan...


Ti dirò, secondo me Lichtsteiner ha fatto una partita piuttosto normale, da 6 e nulla più, ma più perché era forse stanco dalla partita in coppa che per meriti di De Sciglio (che lo ha fermato in 2/3 circostanze, ma che non ha fatto nient'altro). Con l'El Shaarawy di sabato sera c'era ben poco da soffrire


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner ha giocato decisamente meglio di De Sciglio: si è proposto con continuità e personalità, ha dato soluzioni di passaggio, qualche incursione interessante e non ha minimamente sofferto la temibile (sulla carta) velocità di Stephan...



Ma mica giocavano da soli, sulla sinistra la differenza è stata Pereyra > Muntari. Se tutta la squadra fa fatica non ha senso prensersela coi singoli, con un giovane che nemmeno ha demeritato. Davanti aveva la fascia destra più forte della Serie A, e da lì non sono arrivati pericoli, che sono arrivati dal centro e il gol è arrivato dalla parte di Abate che si è perso Tevez, ma no Abate ha fatto una partita da 7, avrà preso un punto in più per la dormita.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma mica giocavano da soli, sulla sinistra la differenza è stata Pereyra > Muntari. Se tutta la squadra fa fatica non ha senso prensersela coi singoli, con un giovane che nemmeno ha demeritato. Davanti aveva la fascia destra più forte della Serie A, e da lì non sono arrivati pericoli, che sono arrivati dal centro e il gol è arrivato dalla parte di Abate che si è perso Tevez, ma no Abate ha fatto una partita da 7, avrà preso un punto in più per la dormita.


Abate nonostante l'errore sul gol (che poi Poli è più colpevole di lui) ha giocato sicuramente meglio di Mattia.
Partendo dal presupposto che gli errori li fanno tutti, ho preferito De Sciglio in una partita come quella di Firenze di 2 anni fa dove causa il rigore del pari ma gioca tutta la partita con grande personalità e ferma sempre Cuadrado ripartendo puntualmente rispetto alla partita dell'altra sera in cui è stato totalmente inerme e non si è mai proposto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2014)

Con gli Elsha e Muntari dell'altra sera ha fatto bene a non proporsi. E bisogna anche considerare che forse è Inzaghi che gli ha chiesto di non proporsi, dato che non c'era un attaccante di riferimento.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Con gli Elsha e Muntari dell'altra sera ha fatto bene a non proporsi. E bisogna anche considerare che forse è Inzaghi che gli ha chiesto di non proporsi, dato che non c'era un attaccante di riferimento.



Dai, il suo atteggiamento era molle. Sembrava quasi non fosse in campo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dai, il suo atteggiamento era molle. Sembrava quasi non fosse in campo.



Può essere per via di un'alimentazione errata o insufficiente. Io gli darei delle gran bistecche al sangue o carne cruda, poi vedi come aggredisce gli avversari.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Può essere per via di un'alimentazione errata o insufficiente. Io gli darei delle gran bistecche al sangue o carne cruda, poi vedi come aggredisce gli avversari.



Io gli farei un elettroshock invece


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

Al di là che abbia potenziale o meno, ha giocato due partite ben al di sotto della sufficienza. Sarebbe ora di darsi una svegliata, invece di pensare a fare pubblicità.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

L'ho sempre sostenuto. Sempre. 
E si può sbagliare alla sua età, ma deve tirar fuori le palle.
Basta occhietti da cerbiatto.


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2014)

Troppo moscio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma che qualcuno gli dia due ceffoni... Senza personalità!!! E' spaventoso!!!!!


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2014)

Credo che sia meglio panchinarlo per un po' per fargli capire chiaramente che si deve svegliare.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2014)

Fisicamente non c'è proprio, fuori forma completamente


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Dentro Armero dai
Non è proprio in condizione


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Stasera nullo non mi piace per niente mah.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2014)

Mi sta deludendo molto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Certo che non si rende mai pericoloso, la passa sempre indietro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Dentro Armero dai
> Non è proprio in condizione



Almeno Armero fa un po' di casino in avanti, De Sciglio ha paura di crossare e in difesa è 0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Un paio di partite in panchina servono. Per adesso non e pervenuto in questa stagione, almeno non in modo positivo


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Non credo che Armero possa essere peggio di De Sciglio, dai.


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2014)

Male anche in fase difensiva.


----------



## Julian Ross (23 Settembre 2014)

Che giocatore scarso...gioca solo perché è raccomandato. Non fa NULLA di utile, NULLA.

Oggi Laurini sembrava Robben........e in avanti non fa mezzo cross..

Zero personalità.


----------



## walter 22 (23 Settembre 2014)

Inizio di campionato disastroso.


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

un altro che, ad oggi, il campo dovrebbe vederlo solo in cartolina

non si propone mai in avanti, dopo dieci metri di corsa si ferma SEMPRE, si volta, e la passa sistematicamente indietro


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2014)

Deve ritrovare un minimo di condizione fisica ragazzi, cosi è improponibile.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Settembre 2014)

Pessimo...non so se essere etichettato come il nuovo Maldini lo abbia un po' montato o che...stasera mille volte meglio abate.
Di Maldini manco l ombra .


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Pessimo...non so se essere etichettato come il nuovo Maldini lo abbia un po' montato o che...stasera mille volte meglio abate.
> Di Maldini manco l ombra .



Maddai il paragone con Maldini era eretico anche quando Mattia giocava bene. Non aveva senso. L'unico paragone poteva esser il ruolo di terzino e l'esser milanese che arriva dalle giovanili, stop. E quel giocare con l'assoluta capacità del veterano fin dalla giovane età. Di Maldini non ha però lo strapotere fisico che madre natura gli aveva dato, non ha la capacità tecnica, la cattiveria agonistica ne la personalità. Cioè in fin dei conti, nulla.


----------



## Frikez (24 Settembre 2014)

Altra partita indecente, è involuto in ogni aspetto..a parte caratterialmente dove si era già capito che avesse grossi limiti, ora sto incominciando a rivalutarlo anche tecnicamente, non azzecca un cross manco per sbaglio, non prova mai un'accelerazione o un dribbling scaricando sempre la palla dietro quando impostiamo e in fase difensiva non è una cima.
La copia di Janku in maglia rossonera, non la versione vista a Udine ovviamente, e se avessimo un'alternativa a sinistra sarebbe già finito in panchina da settimane.


----------



## Pivellino (24 Settembre 2014)

Vorrei insultarlo ma rifletto anche che non può essere così involuto. Non capisco cosa c'è sotto.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Settembre 2014)

3 partite consecutive di indecenza. A questo punto dentro Armero, e se De Sciglio volesse giocare dovrebbe riconquistarsi il posto.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Altra partita indecente, è involuto in ogni aspetto..a parte caratterialmente dove si era già capito che avesse grossi limiti, ora sto incominciando a rivalutarlo anche tecnicamente, non azzecca un cross manco per sbaglio, non prova mai un'accelerazione o un dribbling scaricando sempre la palla dietro quando impostiamo e in fase difensiva non è una cima.
> La copia di Janku in maglia rossonera, non la versione vista a Udine ovviamente, e se avessimo un'alternativa a sinistra sarebbe già finito in panchina da settimane.


Non è un terzino sinistro, lo dico da tempo, aldilà del fatto che sta giocando malissimo e a Cesena forse lo lascerei in panchina (se al posto di Armero avessimo un vero terzino lo avrei lasciato già con la Juve).
Con i giovani bisogna avere pazienza e soprattutto devono tirar fuori il carattere nei momenti di difficoltà che tutti hanno avuto. A me non sembra abbia proprio carattere, ma spero di sbagliarmi. Poi sono sempre dell'idea che sia lui che El Shaarawy avrebbero bisogno di un vero allenatore che li faccia crescere e maturare, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Maddai il paragone con Maldini era eretico anche quando Mattia giocava bene. Non aveva senso. L'unico paragone poteva esser il ruolo di terzino e l'esser milanese che arriva dalle giovanili, stop. E quel giocare con l'assoluta capacità del veterano fin dalla giovane età. Di Maldini non ha però lo strapotere fisico che madre natura gli aveva dato, non ha la capacità tecnica, la cattiveria agonistica ne la personalità. Cioè in fin dei conti, nulla.


Bè non é che l ho etichettato io come il nuovo Maldini...era su tutte le testate giornalistiche e tutti ne parlavano come un ragazzo prodigio e un futuro top player...


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

ma in quale altra zona del campo potremmo provarlo?

perchè mi pare evidente che, ad oggi, come terzino sx faccia più danni che altro


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Bè non é che l ho etichettato io come il nuovo Maldini...era su tutte le testate giornalistiche e tutti ne parlavano come un ragazzo prodigio e un futuro top player...



Un giocatore che finisce sulla prima pagina di As come possibile acquisto del Real ci arriva soprattutto per le prestazioni, non solo per le etichette (che io trovo sempre sbagliate, figuriamoci quella di nuovo Maldini che è una bestemmia colossale). L'anno scorso non va considerato perché ha avuto 800 infortuni, quest'anno è il suo vero secondo anno in Serie A. Non era Maldini (e non era nemmeno Zambrotta), non è Taiwo adesso. Bisogna avere pazienza, ma qui dopo 4 partite storte diventi la peggior pezza da piedi. Sia chiaro, io a Cesena lo lascerei in panchina, in modo tale che debba lottare, sudare, sputare sangue per il posto da titolare, perché forse ha bisogno di quello ed è adagiato sugli allori. Ma prima di bollarlo come pippa (poi magari sarà così) ci penserei 10 volte.
Se continua così è un giocatore inutile e mi delude moltissimo (io quando avevamo Balotelli, El Shaarawy e De Sciglio come giocatori più promettenti ero più sicuro sul futuro del terzo che su quello dei primi 2).
Forse è colpa mia che l'ho preso al fantacalcio, nella prossima asta lo vendo subito


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2014)

C'è chi ritiene (parlo di addetti ai lavori) che possa fare meglio da centrale che da terzino. Non so che pensare a riguardo, però si son già visti difensori centrali che sono nati come terzini (Chiellini è un esempio). De Sciglio è veloce e sa crossare, però a volte dà l'impressione di non avere abbastanza resistenza per fare il terzino. Questo però cozza con le sue prestazioni in Nazionali, sempre ottime nonostante venga impiegato in un modulo che prevede la difesa a tre e in cui deve correre di più. 

E' un enigma. 
A volte comunque la verità è l'ipotesi più semplice (e il fatto che lo sia non la rende automaticamente facile da accettare): forse non è felice di stare al Milan.
L'interesse del Real Madrid era (ed è) concreto. E' difficile essere concentrati sul Milan per uno dalla personalità semplice e non molto forte come De Sciglio.


----------



## Julian Ross (24 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Un giocatore che finisce sulla prima pagina di As come possibile acquisto del Real ci arriva soprattutto per le prestazioni, non solo per le etichette (che io trovo sempre sbagliate, figuriamoci quella di nuovo Maldini che è una bestemmia colossale). L'anno scorso non va considerato perché ha avuto 800 infortuni, quest'anno è il suo vero secondo anno in Serie A. Non era Maldini (e non era nemmeno Zambrotta), non è Taiwo adesso. Bisogna avere pazienza, ma qui dopo 4 partite storte diventi la peggior pezza da piedi. Sia chiaro, io a Cesena lo lascerei in panchina, in modo tale che debba lottare, sudare, sputare sangue per il posto da titolare, perché forse ha bisogno di quello ed è adagiato sugli allori. Ma prima di bollarlo come pippa (poi magari sarà così) ci penserei 10 volte.
> Se continua così è un giocatore inutile e mi delude moltissimo (io quando avevamo Balotelli, El Shaarawy e De Sciglio come giocatori più promettenti ero più sicuro sul futuro del terzo che su quello dei primi 2).
> Forse è colpa mia che l'ho preso al fantacalcio, nella prossima asta lo vendo subito



Lo hanno montato media e ambiente rossonero, facendolo passare per qualcosa che non è e non sarà mai.

Non ha nessuna caratteristica di Maldini: fisicamente è anni luce indietro, tecnicamente idem, non scende mai sulla fascia e dietro commette leggerezze, come carisma e personalità non commento nemmeno.

Qualcuno ha davvero mai creduto alle voci sul Real? Se avessero offerto 20 mln lo avrei portato a Madrid a mie spese all'istante.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Lo hanno montato media e ambiente rossonero, facendolo passare per qualcosa che non è e non sarà mai.
> 
> Non ha nessuna caratteristica di Maldini: fisicamente è anni luce indietro, tecnicamente idem, non scende mai sulla fascia e dietro commette leggerezze, come carisma e personalità non commento nemmeno.
> 
> Qualcuno ha davvero mai creduto alle voci sul Real? Se avessero offerto 20 mln lo avrei portato a Madrid a mie spese all'istante.



L'etichetta ha fatto male perché non vale e mai varrà 1/100 di Maldini. Ma non vorrei più sentirlo associato a nessun difensore del mondo prima che scatti la denuncia.
Nel primo anno, aldilà del fatto che la stampa lo abbia pompato (ed è verissimo esattamente come tutti gli altri giovani validi del nostro campionato), ha giocato bene ed è anche stato più costante del Faraone. A me non interessa quello che dice la stampa, io voglio vedere se quella stagione è stata una casualità oppure no, ma di certo non si può capirlo per 3 partite davvero pessime. Se continuerà a far pena lo vedremo ma non capisco perché non dare fiducia ad un ragazzo che ha dimostrato di valere. Se diventerà un buon/ottimo giocatore e se sarà il nostro Santon lo vedremo tra qualche mese.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Lo hanno montato media e ambiente rossonero, facendolo passare per qualcosa che non è e non sarà mai.
> 
> Non ha nessuna caratteristica di Maldini: fisicamente è anni luce indietro, tecnicamente idem, non scende mai sulla fascia e dietro commette leggerezze, come carisma e personalità non commento nemmeno.
> 
> Qualcuno ha davvero mai creduto alle voci sul Real? Se avessero offerto 20 mln lo avrei portato a Madrid a mie spese all'istante.



Il Real è interessato a lui, ma non ha mai offerto 20 milioni. 
Inoltre Inzaghi tra le poche richieste che ha avanzato alla società, c'era proprio quella di tenere De Sciglio e El Shaarawy.

Io sono sempre stato un fan di De Sciglio e Elsha, però comincio a essere dubbioso. 
Di Galliani si può dire tutto, ma quando cede i giocatori quasi sempre ci azzecca, e lui avrebbe già ceduto sia De Sciglio sia El Shaarawy (Elsha è voluto restare, ma le offete c'erano ed erano state accettate).


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2014)

Non é il De Sciglio che conosciamo, speriamo si riprenda in fretta! ho ancora fiducia in lui!! ma si deve svegliare!


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è chi ritiene (parlo di addetti ai lavori) che possa fare meglio da centrale che da terzino. Non so che pensare a riguardo, però si son già visti difensori centrali che sono nati come terzini (Chiellini è un esempio). De Sciglio è veloce e sa crossare, però a volte dà l'impressione di non avere abbastanza resistenza per fare il terzino. Questo però cozza con le sue prestazioni in Nazionali, sempre ottime nonostante venga impiegato in un modulo che prevede la difesa a tre e in cui deve correre di più.
> 
> E' un enigma.
> A volte comunque la verità è l'ipotesi più semplice (e il fatto che lo sia non la rende automaticamente facile da accettare): forse non è felice di stare al Milan.
> L'interesse del Real Madrid era (ed è) concreto. E' difficile essere concentrati sul Milan per uno dalla personalità semplice e non molto forte come De Sciglio.



troppo gracile per essere spostato al centro, imho
avrebbe un buon fisico per fare il terzino, è agile e rapido, ma se i risultati sono questi...

l'interessamento del real non lo so se è vero o no, ma se già se ne facevano poco del miglior DeSciglio, QUESTO DeSciglio non lo prenderebbero neanche per portare le borse, quindi che anche lui se ne faccia una ragione e pensi a migliorarsi


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Real è interessato a lui, ma non ha mai offerto 20 milioni.
> Inoltre Inzaghi tra le poche richieste che ha avanzato alla società, c'era proprio quella di tenere De Sciglio e El Shaarawy.
> 
> Io sono sempre stato un fan di De Sciglio e Elsha, però comincio a essere dubbioso.
> Di Galliani si può dire tutto, ma quando cede i giocatori quasi sempre ci azzecca, e lui avrebbe già ceduto sia De Sciglio sia El Shaarawy (Elsha è voluto restare, ma le offete c'erano ed erano state accettate).



Anch'io sono dubbioso, ma non ci può aspettare che in una squadra mediocre due ragazzi di 21 anni giochino sempre bene o con continuità. I periodi neri ci possono stare, l'importante è che ne escano. Io do fiducia ad entrambi, se poi il campo dirà che fanno pena o hanno avuto la stagione della vita nel loro primo vero anno di A me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> troppo gracile per essere spostato al centro, imho
> avrebbe un buon fisico per fare il terzino, è agile e rapido, ma se i risultati sono questi...
> 
> l'interessamento del real non lo so se è vero o no, ma se già se ne facevano poco del miglior DeSciglio, QUESTO DeSciglio non lo prenderebbero neanche per portare le borse, quindi che anche lui se ne faccia una ragione e pensi a migliorarsi



Pesa quanto Chiellini. Non può essere naturalmente uno stopper granitico, ma nell'eventualità farebbe il difensore veloce con doti di regia.

In ogni caso speriamo si ripigli.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> In ogni caso speriamo si ripigli.



In ogni caso a Cesena è giusto che vada in panchina e giochi al suo posto Armero (che mi fa assolutamente pena a dir la verità), in modo tale che non si senta più un titolare a prescindere. Se si sta adagiando sugli allori è giusto che gli si metta subito del pepe nel popò, detto in modo raffinato


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pesa quanto Chiellini. Non può essere naturalmente uno stopper granitico, ma nell'eventualità farebbe il difensore veloce con doti di regia.
> 
> In ogni caso speriamo si ripigli.





non ne avevo idea!


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

Certo che leggo dei post tragici da far paura, ragazzi un periodo no capita a tutti, il ragazzo va sostenuto non abbattuto. Si riprenderà, poi tutto di nuovo sul carro, eddai.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che leggo dei post tragici da far paura, ragazzi un periodo no capita a tutti, il ragazzo va sostenuto non abbattuto. Si riprenderà, poi tutto di nuovo sul carro, eddai.



Ah io sul carro non ci salirò proprio lo sai.

Detto questo sappiamo bene tutti che De Sciglio non è certamente un fenomeno ma neanche questo.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ah io sul carro non ci salirò proprio lo sai.
> 
> Detto questo sappiamo bene tutti che De Sciglio non è certamente un fenomeno ma neanche questo.



Non ce l'ho con nessuno in particolare, solo che trovo assurdo essere una bandiera, non si può passare dal giudicarlo come il migliore della rosa ad essere il peggiore, dal dichiararlo incedibile al volerlo regalare. Non parlo con utenti del forum in particolare, parlo anche di giornalisti e soci. 

Il ragazzo sta vivendo un momento difficile, come capita a tutti i calciatori, va sostenuto e con pazienza ne uscirà e tornerà a fare il De Sciglio che come dici tu non è un fenomeno, ma nemmeno un giocatore imbarazzante com'è in questo avvio di stagione.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ce l'ho con nessuno in particolare, solo che trovo assurdo essere una bandiera, non si può passare dal giudicarlo come il migliore della rosa ad essere il peggiore, dal dichiararlo incedibile al volerlo regalare. Non parlo con utenti del forum in particolare, parlo anche di giornalisti e soci.
> 
> Il ragazzo sta vivendo un momento difficile, come capita a tutti i calciatori, va sostenuto e con pazienza ne uscirà e tornerà a fare il De Sciglio che come dici tu non è un fenomeno, ma nemmeno un giocatore imbarazzante com'è in questo avvio di stagione.



Sì sì era solo per ricordarti che l'anno scorso quando cercavo di dire di stare calmi coi giudizi sono stato fatto a pezzi proprio in questa discussione.

Detto che secondo me vale poco, anche solo per mancanza di alternative deve giocare e dobbiamo sperare che recuperi una forma decente.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Un giocatore che finisce sulla prima pagina di As come possibile acquisto del Real ci arriva soprattutto per le prestazioni, non solo per le etichette (che io trovo sempre sbagliate, figuriamoci quella di nuovo Maldini che è una bestemmia colossale). L'anno scorso non va considerato perché ha avuto 800 infortuni, quest'anno è il suo vero secondo anno in Serie A. Non era Maldini (e non era nemmeno Zambrotta), non è Taiwo adesso. Bisogna avere pazienza, ma qui dopo 4 partite storte diventi la peggior pezza da piedi. Sia chiaro, io a Cesena lo lascerei in panchina, in modo tale che debba lottare, sudare, sputare sangue per il posto da titolare, perché forse ha bisogno di quello ed è adagiato sugli allori. Ma prima di bollarlo come pippa (poi magari sarà così) ci penserei 10 volte.
> Se continua così è un giocatore inutile e mi delude moltissimo (io quando avevamo Balotelli, El Shaarawy e De Sciglio come giocatori più promettenti ero più sicuro sul futuro del terzo che su quello dei primi 2).
> Forse è colpa mia che l'ho preso al fantacalcio, nella prossima asta lo vendo subito



Io non ho detto che non ci punto per il futuro,solo che forse rimarrà un buon giocatore e non un fenomeno per il suo ruolo.
Volevo dire che ieri é stato pessimo..non che lo sia in termini assoluti,come non é eccelso.
Forse avere un po' più di pressione ,con un altro terzino gli farebbe bene così da non sentirsi titolare fisso.
Io comunque come seedorf lo considero un terzino destro .


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che leggo dei post tragici da far paura, ragazzi un periodo no capita a tutti, il ragazzo va sostenuto non abbattuto. Si riprenderà, poi tutto di nuovo sul carro, eddai.



hai ragione, certo, non si può farlo passare per cesso (effettivamente non lo è) ed il ragazzo è ancora giovane..probabilmente il suo reale valore sta nel mezzo, però converrai con me che ad oggi è meglio panchinarlo, perchè è totalmente nullo..con questo non voglio buttargli la croce addosso, nè sbeffeggiarlo troppo per i paragoni su Maldini (tra l'altro da lui mai fatti quindi non ne ha colpa), ma semplicemente constatare che è come giocare in 10


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> hai ragione, certo, non si può farlo passare per cesso (effettivamente non lo è) ed il ragazzo è ancora giovane..probabilmente il suo reale valore sta nel mezzo, però converrai con me che ad oggi è meglio panchinarlo, perchè è totalmente nullo..con questo non voglio buttargli la croce addosso, nè sbeffeggiarlo troppo per i paragoni su Maldini (tra l'altro da lui mai fatti quindi non ne ha colpa), ma semplicemente constatare che è come giocare in 10



Hai mai visto giocare Armero ?


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che non ci punto per il futuro,solo che forse rimarrà un buon giocatore e non un fenomeno per il suo ruolo.
> Volevo dire che ieri é stato pessimo..non che lo sia in termini assoluti,come non é eccelso.
> Forse avere un po' più di pressione ,con un altro terzino gli farebbe bene così da non sentirsi titolare fisso.
> Io comunque come seedorf lo considero un terzino destro .



Ma non ha mai dimostrato né dato l'impressione di poter diventare un fenomeno e nemmeno un campione.
Poi magari da una stagione all'altra diventa un fenomeno così come si può imbrocchire definitivamente, tutto può essere.
Io l'ho sempre considerato un giovane promettente e basta e così lo reputo tuttora.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Hai mai visto giocare Armero ?



certo  e rabbrividisco al solo pensiero, però fisicamente Armero ci può stare, ha velocità e fiato

QUESTO DeSciglio, invece, fa solo passaggi indietro o al massimo in orizzontale..è fisicamente inconsistente, non si spinge mai in avanti..boh, io proverei a cambiare


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> certo  e rabbrividisco al solo pensiero, però fisicamente Armero ci può stare, ha velocità e fiato
> 
> QUESTO DeSciglio, invece, fa solo passaggi indietro o al massimo in orizzontale..è fisicamente inconsistente, non si spinge mai in avanti..boh, io proverei a cambiare



Onestamente per disperazione cambierei anch'io, però De Sciglio l'ho odiato dal suo esordio per cui non sono molto attendibile e oggettivo.


----------



## Frikez (24 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che leggo dei post tragici da far paura, ragazzi un periodo no capita a tutti, il ragazzo va sostenuto non abbattuto. Si riprenderà, poi tutto di nuovo sul carro, eddai.



Un periodo no che dura 12 mesi? Eddai Jino, De Sciglio per ora ha fatto bene 6 mesi in carriera, stessa cosa Elsha. C'entra poco salire o meno sul carro..tra problemi fisici e pessime prestazioni non vediamo il vero De Sciglio da secoli ormai..mi sta vedendo il dubbio che non abbia grandi qualità e viva di rendita per quel periodo fatto bene, nazionale inclusa.



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma non ha mai dimostrato né dato l'impressione di poter diventare un fenomeno e nemmeno un campione.
> Poi magari da una stagione all'altra diventa un fenomeno così come si può imbrocchire definitivamente, tutto può essere.
> Io l'ho sempre considerato un giovane promettente e basta e così lo reputo tuttora.



Amen, ad oggi ha dimostrato poco o niente IMHO e viene esaltato da stampa e tifosi senza apparenti motivi.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

a volte si ha la sensazione che si tratti più di fuochi di paglia che altro...

comunque che sfi.ga, è sconfortante pensare che non c'è mai un reparto (o anche solo un ruolo, in questo caso quello dei terzini) che sia a posto completamente, e che in generale la squadra non possa mai consolidare un modulo preciso e un 11 titolare che dia certezze..prima eravamo scarsi in attacco, adesso l'attacco è ok ma c'è da sistemare la difesa (colpa di Pippo), domani la difesa sarà ok ma il problema sarà il centrocampo, poi magari si fa male qualcuno in attacco e siamo punto e a capo


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Onestamente per disperazione cambierei anch'io, però De Sciglio l'ho odiato dal suo esordio per cui non sono molto attendibile e oggettivo.



Il 2012/2013 fu super. E non è che Ancelotti ti segue per caso.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il 2012/2013 fu super. E non è che Ancelotti ti segue per caso.



Ad adesso è al Milan, fosse andato al Real non me lo sarei spiegato (infatti secondo me non l'hanno chiesto). Comunque ripeto, chi è onesto intellettualmente sa bene che De Sciglio non è quello di ieri.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Amen, ad oggi ha dimostrato poco o niente IMHO e viene esaltato da stampa e tifosi senza apparenti motivi.


Non ha dimostrato niente non sono d'accordo. Che prima venisse esaltato troppo concordo al 100% invece.
A me De Sciglio piace (chiaramente quello che vediamo ora che è vomitevole), lo reputo promettente, bravo quando sta bene, ma niente di più al momento. Io vedo in lui ottime potenzialità, perché nel primo suo anno (fino ad aprile aveva giocato molto bene) in diverse partite e non con continuità ovviamente aveva dimostrato di essere polivalente e in grado di saper fare un po' tutto. Ripeto, dati alla mano, può piacere o no, è stato uno dei migliori terzini in Italia e anche in Europa in quella stagione per cross, interventi, tackle, ecc... (intendo nei primi 10/15, non dei primissimi in assoluto). L'anno scorso è stato sempre infortunato, esattamente come Elsha, non poteva avere continuità, era sempre in infermeria. Il suo vero secondo anno è questo e per il momento sta facendo tanto tanto pena. Ha giocato 3 partite però, che possono voler dire tanto o poco, perché altrimenti Abate sarebbe il terzino migliore del campionato.
Chiedo solamente una cosa (che non si verificherà mai ovviamente): se lo cedessimo a 2 lire e tra 2/3 anni dovesse esplodere definitivamente e diventare uno dei migliori sulla piazza (non è affatto scarso, non sarebbe un'ipotesi così campata per aria) nessuno di quelli che lo hanno criticato aspramente dopo averlo esaltato senza motivo si deve lamentare del fatto che al Milan non si ha pazienza con i giovani.


----------



## Frikez (24 Settembre 2014)

Ha dimostrato di essere da Milan e quindi di far parte della rosa, quello sicuramente ma non mi dà l'idea di poter diventare un grande terzino, in fase offensiva non ha movimenti degni di nota.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ha dimostrato di essere da Milan e quindi di far parte della rosa, quello sicuramente ma non mi dà l'idea di poter diventare un grande terzino, in fase offensiva non ha movimenti degni di nota.


Io ho l'impressione che ha il potenziale per poterlo diventare, ma al momento come ho già detto è solo promettente.
Concordo con te sulla fase offensiva, ma nel primo anno ha fatto delle giocate che un giocatore privo di tecnica non fa nemmeno morto (l'assist per Balo in una partita in Nazionale è stato stupendo, qualche giocata di ottima classe l'ha fatta anche in Confederations e durante il campionato), quindi non riesco a capire fin dove può arrivare. Se l'atteggiamento rimane quello di queste prime partite non può andare da nessuna parte e non è nemmeno da Milan, ma migliorerà.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me Desci, essendo giovane, paga l'annata brutta dello scorso anno, non a livello fisico ma a livello mentale.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un periodo no che dura 12 mesi? Eddai Jino, De Sciglio per ora ha fatto bene 6 mesi in carriera, stessa cosa Elsha. C'entra poco salire o meno sul carro..tra problemi fisici e pessime prestazioni non vediamo il vero De Sciglio da secoli ormai..mi sta vedendo il dubbio che non abbia grandi qualità e viva di rendita per quel periodo fatto bene, nazionale inclusa.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, ad oggi ha dimostrato poco o niente IMHO e viene esaltato da stampa e tifosi senza apparenti motivi.



Ho capito, ma nei giudizi serve equilibrio, esistono anche le vie di mezzo!


----------



## Dexter (24 Settembre 2014)

Giocatore stra-normale che non ha niente più di Constant da un annetto ormai. Un mediocre idolatrato da gente coi paraocchi, il binomio giovane-proveniente dal vivaio non vuol dire necessariamente che sia forte. Intorno ai 25 anni sarà un terzino decente forse. Zambrotta era di un altro livello.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

Sentenza Dexter. Ha 22 anni ragazzi, lasciamolo crescere in pace. Posto che al momento, Abate confronto a lui sembra Daniel Alves.


----------



## DannySa (28 Settembre 2014)

Io ci credevo ma se questa è la personalità è da relegare in panchina indeterminatamente.
Giocatore che per ora non sa di nulla, crossa a casaccio senza guardare, gioca sempre con la paura e sbaglia le cose più semplici e per di più non punta neanche più l'uomo.


----------



## aleslash (28 Settembre 2014)

Non ha le palle


----------



## Dexter (28 Settembre 2014)

Se avessimo acquistato Vrsaljko, questo gran giocatore farebbe panchina tutto l'anno. Non capisco il suo problema francamente, dovrebbe crescere invece fa sempre peggio. Si sente già arrivato? A me da' quest'impressione, un paio di panchine gli farebbero bene.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2014)

Troppo moscio, a quell'età l'erba te la devi mangiare....


----------



## robs91 (28 Settembre 2014)

Un pò meglio rispetto alle altre volte,però non va mai oltre il compitino.


----------



## Julian Ross (28 Settembre 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Un pò meglio rispetto alle altre volte,però non va mai oltre il compitino.



Meglio? Aveva di fronte Cascione...dai...un giocatore imbarazzante che giocherebbe a fatica in serie B...e De Sciglio cosa fa? Sbaglia controlli, azzecca un cross su dieci...non punta mai l'uomo...

Per piacere, ho capito non avere pretese da Maldini, ma Cascione avrebbe dovuto macinarlo, contro il Cesena non accetto il compitino (fatto pure male).


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Meglio? Aveva di fronte Cascione...dai...un giocatore imbarazzante che giocherebbe a fatica in serie B...e De Sciglio cosa fa? Sbaglia controlli, azzecca un cross su dieci...non punta mai l'uomo...
> 
> Per piacere, ho capito non avere pretese da Maldini, ma Cascione avrebbe dovuto macinarlo, contro il Cesena non accetto il compitino (fatto pure male).



Vendiamolo, Armero è in rampa di lancio


----------



## DannySa (28 Settembre 2014)

Tra l'altro quando avanza c'è un buco dietro abnorme, è un giocatore che ti dà l'idea di non essere mai in controllo di quello che fa.


----------



## robs91 (28 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Meglio? Aveva di fronte Cascione...dai...un giocatore imbarazzante che giocherebbe a fatica in serie B...e De Sciglio cosa fa? Sbaglia controlli, azzecca un cross su dieci...non punta mai l'uomo...
> 
> Per piacere, ho capito non avere pretese da Maldini, ma Cascione avrebbe dovuto macinarlo, contro il Cesena non accetto il compitino (fatto pure male).


Sono il primo critico di De Sciglio.Lo ritengo un terzino normale ,mentre avremo bisogno di ben altro li a sinistra.Oggi però quantomeno non ha fatto danni(anche perchè come dici tu aveva di fronte il nulla) e ha azzeccato uno-due cross e un tiro da fuori.
Visto che da lui non mi aspetto molto di più oggi ritengo la sua prova sufficiente.Un 6 senza i.n.f.a.m.i.a e senza lode.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Meglio? Aveva di fronte Cascione...dai...un giocatore imbarazzante che giocherebbe a fatica in serie B...e De Sciglio cosa fa? Sbaglia controlli, azzecca un cross su dieci...non punta mai l'uomo...
> 
> Per piacere, ho capito non avere pretese da Maldini, ma Cascione avrebbe dovuto macinarlo, contro il Cesena non accetto il compitino (fatto pure male).


Esattamente cos'ha sbagliato di clamoroso? Io oggi ho visto una partita pulita, da 6, nulla di eccelso ma ha fatto il suo.


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sono il primo critico di De Sciglio,lo ritengo un terzino normale ,mentre avremo bisogno di ben altro li a sinistra.Oggi però quantomeno non ha fatto danni(anche perchè come dici tu aveva di fronte il nulla) e ha azzeccato uno-due cross e un tiro da fuori.
> Visto che da lui non mi aspetto molto di più oggi ritengo la sua prova sufficiente.Un 6 senza i.n.f.a.m.i.a e senza lode.



Esatto, ma De Sciglio sa fare più di cosi, però sta vivendo un momento non particolarmente felice e in questo senso va benissimo faccia le partite sufficenti, sopratutto dietro.


----------



## DannySa (28 Settembre 2014)

Mmmhh ma, sufficiente dietro? l'ho visto spingere male e dietro di lui c'era un buco clamoroso.
È chiaramente un giocatore sfiduciato prima in se stesso e poi dal contesto in cui gioca, non ci metto una pietra sopra ora ma se continua così tanti saluti e grazie di niente.


----------



## Giuseppe milan (28 Settembre 2014)

in involuzione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Settembre 2014)

Parliamo di un 22 enne ad ottobre. Quindi potrebbe ancora venir fuori. Tuttavia ad oggi la mia sensazione è che non diventerà mai un gran terzino, per cui se Carletto sarà così gentile da offrirci almeno 15M (non sia così spilorcio), è da impacchettare e usare quei soldi in mezzo alla difesa dove ne abbiamo realmente bisogno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Settembre 2014)

C'è da dire che le ultime tre partite ha trovato davanti a sè dei terzini che hanno fatto delle grandi prestazioni: Lichsteiner, Laurini e poi oggi quello del Cesena, son stati tra i migliori in campo.


----------



## Penny.wise (28 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che le ultime tre partite ha trovato davanti a sè dei terzini che hanno fatto delle grandi prestazioni: Lichsteiner, Laurini e poi oggi quello del Cesena, son stati tra i migliori in campo.



Tutto giusto, ma sono stati tra i migliori in campo anche proprio per demerito suo


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2014)

TAnto per cambiare inutile anche stasera,....


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Ottobre 2014)

è impalpabile in questa fase iniziale di campionato, deve crescere


----------



## uoteghein (4 Ottobre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> TAnto per cambiare inutile anche stasera,....



Inutile? Ragazzi ma guardiamo le stesse partite?
Primo tempo discesa con assist perfetto per Bonaventura mi pare che sparacchia fuori.
Secondo tempo cross perfetto per Bonaventura che si arrotola e non trova la porta
Cross sul secondo palo per Muntari che alle spalle di tutti spara a lato di destro
Salvataggio UNO contro TRE nel contropiede del Chievo.

A me pare un'ottima prestazione stasera.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Ottobre 2014)

Per me ha giocato una buona partita, da 6.5.

Sempre presente davanti, anche se spesso non servito con i suoi inserimenti liberava spazio a chi portava palla.
Ha messo dentro qualche buon pallone, mettendo i compagni in condizione di segnare.

In difesa è stato attento e ha tenuto benissimo il contropiede 3 conto 1.


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2014)

Stasera anche a me sembra bene


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi meglio delle altre volte, niente di trascendentale ma speriamo continui così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2014)

Non riesce mai a convincermi pienamente. Mi dà sempre una sensazione di "normalità".


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Questa sera solo leggermente meglio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2014)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Inutile? Ragazzi ma guardiamo le stesse partite?
> Primo tempo discesa con assist perfetto per Bonaventura mi pare che sparacchia fuori.
> Secondo tempo cross perfetto per Bonaventura che si arrotola e non trova la porta
> Cross sul secondo palo per Muntari che alle spalle di tutti spara a lato di destro
> ...


Inutile magari è esagerato okm sul salvataggio vero ero talmente in "trans" che manco ho capito chi aveva salvato, meglio di altre volte ma da lui mi aspetto molto di più.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi ammetto che ha fatto bene. Mi starebbe bene se giocasse sempre così.


----------



## The P (5 Ottobre 2014)

mi sta dando la sensazione del giocatore "normale".

Tutto il contrario di quello che aveva dimostrato fino ad oggi, giocando partite di Champions addirittura da veterano.
Tuttavia, aspettiamo ancora un po'. Nel calcio i cali ci possono essere. Anche le involuzioni purtroppo.


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2014)

Per me ha giocato da cani anche ieri, fa tantissimi errori. Se sulla maglia ci fosse scritto Mesbah sarebbe ricoperto di insulti.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ieri leggermente meglio, però non mi ha convinto ed ha perso lo stesso un paio di palloni pericolosi. Partita da 5.5/6-.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nel primo anno in A ha giocato molte partite come quelle di ieri sera: i giudizi erano "campione", "bravissimo", "continua così". Ora invece sono tutti negativi, eppure le prestazioni sono sostanzialmente le stesse 



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per me ha giocato una buona partita, da 6.5.
> 
> Sempre presente davanti, anche se spesso non servito con i suoi inserimenti liberava spazio a chi portava palla.
> Ha messo dentro qualche buon pallone, mettendo i compagni in condizione di segnare.
> ...



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Ottobre 2014)

Per essere fuori ruolo ha giocato molto bene.


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Ottobre 2014)

Male anche ieri in nazionale.

Timidissimo contro gli azeri, mai un cross od una iniziativa diversa dal compitino difensivo contro giocatori che giocherebbero in serie B...(con tutto il rispetto per l'Azerbaijan).


----------



## Hammer (11 Ottobre 2014)

In tutta sincerità, ieri non mi è dispiaciuto.


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> In tutta sincerità, ieri non mi è dispiaciuto.



Il mondo è bello perché è vario, ma dire che ieri ha giocato bene, contando la qualità egli avversari, è abbastanza "strano" a sentirsi...

Io mi aspettavo molta più personalità, qualche cross, qualche volata sulla fascia, invece nulla.


----------



## Hammer (11 Ottobre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Il mondo è bello perché è vario, ma dire che ieri ha giocato bene, contando la qualità egli avversari, è abbastanza "strano" a sentirsi...
> 
> Io mi aspettavo molta più personalità, qualche cross, qualche volata sulla fascia, invece nulla.



In senso assoluto non ha giocato male: ha difeso dove possibile, si è avventurato più volte in avanti (il ruolo lo favoriva in questo), meno timidezza rispetto alle ultime apparizioni.

Poi chiaro, la qualità degli avversari non era eccelsa. Ma con questo metro di giudizio, nessuno degli undici ha mangiato il campo (Giovinco e Chiellini esclusi, forse) e quindi nessuno dovrebbe essere sufficiente.


----------



## runner (15 Ottobre 2014)

ma provarlo al centro con Rami o Alex?


----------



## bargnani83 (15 Ottobre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma provarlo al centro con Rami o Alex?


----------



## runner (15 Ottobre 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


>



secondo me può fare il difensore centrale tranquillamente....

come terzino gli manca qualcosa per ora


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Ottobre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me può fare il difensore centrale tranquillamente....
> 
> come terzino gli manca qualcosa per ora



Non è che può, deve.


E lo dimostra il fatto che se in rosa avessimo Marcelo asd ora come ora farebbe panchina ad Abate.

[MENTION=75]bargnani83[/MENTION] certo certo


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me può fare il difensore centrale tranquillamente....
> 
> come terzino gli manca qualcosa per ora



Ha fatto anche il centrale in primavera, ma per me non lo può ad oggi fare, non ha la dovuta cattiveria ma sopratutto i movimenti. Per ora è giusto che resti terzino, vedremo i prossimi anni se sarà il caso di dargli un altro ruolo. Peraltro, il concetto chiave è se il ragazzo vuole fare questo nuovo ruolo, perchè la convinzione è alla base di tutto. Se non fosse totalmente convinto succederebbero solo disastri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Ottobre 2014)

Da 6 fino a quando El Shaarawy era in campo a coprirlo, poi un disastro, passava pure mia nonna in carriola sulla sua fascia


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Deve riprendersi in tutti i sensi, mentalmente e fisicamente


----------



## Penny.wise (19 Ottobre 2014)

ma ha giocato, oggi?


----------



## 4-3-3 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Un birillo sarebbe meglio di Mattia...


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me ha giocato bene. Ha spinto molto poco ed è stato coinvolto pochissimo nelle azioni in ripartenza, ma da quel lato il Verona è stato annientato. Bene anche per due chiusure di testa.
E' calato moltissimo negli ultimi 15 minuti secondo me.


----------



## Albijol (19 Ottobre 2014)

In attacco nullo nullo nullo, ma che gli è successo?


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> In attacco nullo nullo nullo, ma che gli è successo?



Sa anche lui di non attraversare un periodo di particolare forma fisica e mentale, giustamente da difensore qual'è deve prima di tutto fare bene la fase di competenza, le eventuali sgroppate offensive meglio lasciarle a periodo più positivi.


----------



## Albijol (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sa anche lui di non attraversare un periodo di particolare forma fisica e mentale, giustamente da difensore qual'è deve prima di tutto fare bene la fase di competenza, le eventuali sgroppate offensive meglio lasciarle a periodo più positivi.



Sì ma non è che puoi lasciare tutto il compito offensivo al terzino del lato opposto, lo scatto è la cosa più stancante che c'è, un minimo di alternanza nelle sgroppate ci deve essere


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sì ma non è che puoi lasciare tutto il compito offensivo al terzino del lato opposto, lo scatto è la cosa più stancante che c'è, un minimo di alternanza nelle sgroppate ci deve essere



Beh generalmente c'è sempre fra i due laterali bassi uno che attacca di più, l'altro più dedito a coprire, in tutte le squadre. In questo momento è chiaro che fisicamente Abate è straripate, di conseguenza abbastanza ovvio Mattia stia più in posizione.

Poi anch'io sono d'accordo che in fase d'attacco può e deve fare di più, ma sono conscio che DeSci non è in un gran momento e va bene cosi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Ottobre 2014)

è da tempo che penso che forse sarebbe il caso di cercare un terzino sinistro mancino e trasformare definitivamente de sciglio in difensore centrale.Ruolo che,secondo me,potrebbe fare egregiamente


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> è da tempo che penso che forse sarebbe il caso di cercare un terzino sinistro mancino e trasformare definitivamente de sciglio in difensore centrale.Ruolo che,secondo me,potrebbe fare egregiamente



Che serva un laterale basso mancino è palese. Che DeSciglio abbia la voglia (concetto fondamentale per rendere) di cambiare ruolo non ne sono cosi convinto. Per me ad oggi è un laterale, non un centrale se non in casi di emergenza.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che serva un laterale basso mancino è palese. Che DeSciglio abbia la voglia (concetto fondamentale per rendere) di cambiare ruolo non ne sono cosi convinto. Per me ad oggi è un laterale, non un centrale se non in casi di emergenza.



puo' darsi,ma avere al fianco un "maestro del ruolo" come alex potrebbe rendere la cosa molto piu' semplice


----------



## Albijol (19 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh generalmente c'è sempre fra i due laterali bassi uno che attacca di più, l'



Sì ma mai 100 per 100 uno e zero per cento l'altro...se succede qualcosa non va.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sì ma mai 100 per 100 uno e zero per cento l'altro...se succede qualcosa non va.



Ma quello che non va è Mattia che fisicamente e mentalmente non è al top e si vede, non è che serve andare alla ricerca del problema, si conosce


----------



## Hammer (19 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> In attacco nullo nullo nullo, ma che gli è successo?



Non è che non attacca, è che non vuole attaccare. Secondo me Inzaghi ha capito che offensivamente non rende al massimo, infatti non prova praticamente mai la cavalcata. Probabilmente è bloccato per direttive dell'allenatore, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

comunque ho rivisto un po' di cose, e mi son reso conto che il miglior De Sciglio lo abbiamo avuto quando giocava a destra. Soprattutto in fase offensiva. 
E' proprio questione di piede e posizione del corpo, non c'è niente da fare...


----------



## Penny.wise (19 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque ho rivisto un po' di cose, e mi son reso conto che il miglior De Sciglio lo abbiamo avuto quando giocava a destra. Soprattutto in fase offensiva.
> E' proprio questione di piede e posizione del corpo, non c'è niente da fare...



imho la migliore stagione è stata due anni fa, e giocava a sinistra..l'anno scorso, a destra, non lo potevo vedere..è una delle (poche) cose che imputo veramente a Seedorf


----------



## Julian Ross (19 Ottobre 2014)

Anche oggi Abate lo ha surclassato per rendimento e carica agonistica.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> imho la migliore stagione è stata due anni fa, e giocava a sinistra..l'anno scorso, a destra, non lo potevo vedere..è una delle (poche) cose che imputo veramente a Seedorf



Concordo, se proprio si vuole trovare il picco di rendimento di Mattia è stato proprio laterale sinistro


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non è che non attacca, è che non vuole attaccare. Secondo me Inzaghi ha capito che offensivamente non rende al massimo, infatti non prova praticamente mai la cavalcata. Probabilmente è bloccato per direttive dell'allenatore, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe.



La mia impressione l'ho detta, il ragazzo fisicamente e mentalmente non sta al massimo e lo staff lo sa benissimo, in questi casi si dice sempre al ragazzo di concentrarsi a fare bene la fase difensiva che è la priorità, quella offensiva farla solo se si è sicuri. 

Non ci sarebbe cosa peggiore che si ficchi in testa di voler dare in un periodo in cui magari non sei al massimo cose al di fuori dell'ordinario, quando accade è li che si raccoglie prestazioni pietose e questa cosa va evitata per non rischiare di bruciarsi.


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2014)

Problemi in attacco ? Mi metto a ridere lo hanno infilato come il coltello con il burro , pietoso nell'uno contro uno . Ma che cosa è diventato ? Involuzione pazzesca .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Ottobre 2014)

De Sciglio, così come Abate, ho l'impressione che sia un giocatore "costruito". Nel senso che è stato allenato e impostato per fare il terzino unicamente per le sue doti atletiche. Ma tecnicamente e tatticamente vale davvero poco. La differenza è che Abate ha 28 anni e il ruolo del terzino sembra averlo ormai imparato discretamente... mentre De Sciglio è un 22 enne ancora troppo, troppo impalpabile. 
Probabilmente con lui abbiamo corso troppo, o ci siamo lasciati fuorviare da qualche prestazione sopra le righe. 

Non dovrebbe sorprendere, quindi, che la società stia cercando un terzino sinistro titolare.


----------



## Penny.wise (20 Ottobre 2014)

Mi dispiace veramente molto per Mattia, alla fine Abate è fisicamente quasi straripante in questa serie A, è lì la differenza più evidente tra i due, ad oggi


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2014)

Io resto dell'idea che in futuro in molti dovranno rimangiarsi parecchie considerazioni


----------



## Dexter (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nell'1 vs 1 lo salto pure io


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2014)

A Gennaio va comprato un terzino sinistro vero.

Per il momento proverei Armero. Non credo possa fare di peggio. Almeno è veloce...


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Gennaio va comprato un terzino sinistro vero.
> 
> Per il momento proverei Armero. Non credo possa fare di peggio. Almeno è veloce...


È evidente che nasce difensore centrale comunque, è un terzino di contenimento, non spinge mai, nonostante nelle prime apparizioni con Allegri era solito offendere... A me personalmente sembra involuto, però con la moria di terzini sx, accontentiamoci...


----------



## aleslash (26 Ottobre 2014)

Cesso


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> È evidente che nasce difensore centrale comunque, è un terzino di contenimento, non spinge mai, nonostante nelle prime apparizioni con Allegri era solito offendere... A me personalmente sembra involuto, però con la moria di terzini sx, accontentiamoci...



Nasce proprio scarso, secondo me.


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2014)

una roba atroce, altro che real madrid rotfl


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Ottobre 2014)

Vado o non vado? No dai aspetto

Ho la palla, vado sul fondo e crosso? No dai passiamola dietro

Ora devo difendere, ora la prendo, ora la prendo! Ahi com'è duro quest'avversario, passi pure collega

La crosso alta e tesa o bassa e molle? Dai la seconda sennò ci stanchiamo


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Io ti voglio bene. Perchè non mi dai mai un gioia ?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Ottobre 2014)

Come Carvajl.. si si identico


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come Carvajl.. si si identico



Macchè! Carvacavallo è scarso, De Sciglio ruberebbe la 7 a Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Aragorn (26 Ottobre 2014)

È evidente che è stato molto sopravvalutato, detto questo può solo migliorare perchè far peggio di ora credo sia veramente impossibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> È evidente che è stato decisamente sopravvalutato, detto questo può solo migliorare perchè far peggio di ora credo sia veramente impossibile.



Può migliorare a casa da solo però, non c'è necessità che lo vediamo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Ottobre 2014)

Giocatore senza né arte né parte, pompato dai media e dagli addetti ai lavori solo perché ha la faccia da bravo ragazzo

Tecnicamente schifoso, tatticamente inutile, mentalmente senza palle.

Si vergogni chi lo paragonava anche solo a Kaladze


----------



## Penny.wise (26 Ottobre 2014)

Sbarazziamocene al più presto, è come giocare perennemente in 10


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2014)

bah, inizio stagione terribile, speriamo sia solo un "attimo" di confusione che però dura da inizio stagione


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (26 Ottobre 2014)

Tutti a dargli contro adesso, mamma mia come vi lasciate trasportare per nulla. Zapata è da mettere in croce, non De Sciglio che si trovava davanti l'ala più forte della Serie A e che è riuscito a farla giocare il meno possibile con falli intelligenti e senza prendere il giallo.
Io credo nel ragazzo.


----------



## CrisRs (26 Ottobre 2014)

ragazzi ma siamo cosi sicuri che armero possa fare peggio? questo ora sta vivendo di rendita...sta facendo schifo questo de sciglio...qualche panchina ci vorrebbe...deve capire che non ha il posto assicurato...lui come bonera in questo inizio...molti gol partiti da errori suoi...


----------



## Aragorn (26 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Può migliorare a casa da solo però, non c'è necessità che lo vediamo.



Scusa ma non ho capito  nel senso che non deve più giocare ? si può fare ma l'alternativa è Armero, e tempo due partite e sono certo si comincerà ad insultare pure lui. Ahimè dal 2007 il reparto terzini è stato quasi sempre una roba immonda.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Inizio di stagione atroce. Ma tanto i suoi standard sono questi o poco meglio. E' limitato e non eccelle in nulla. Peraltro è timido all'estrema potenza. Altro che Real. Il Real Saragozza forse....


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito  nel senso che non deve più giocare ? si può fare ma l'alternativa è Armero, e tempo due partite e sono certo si comincerà ad insultare pure lui. Ahimè dal 2007 il reparto terzini è stato quasi sempre una roba immonda.



Hai ragione anche tu ma sta giocando veramente fuori fase. Secondo me Armero è un cesso ma fare peggio di così è dura.


----------



## DannySa (26 Ottobre 2014)

È nullo di testa, molle, quando ha la palla non sa cosa fare né dietro né quando arriva sul fondo.
Riassumendolo velocemente, quando gli passano la palla i centrali o la butta su o torna indietro e gliela ridà.
Personalità in attacco pari allo 0-, non capisco perché lo cerchino sempre come se fosse Honda tanto il risultato lo sappiamo tutti qual è, rallenta e torna indietro, oppure una cosa che avrete notato sicuramente è che prima di crossare sembra quasi impaurito del fatto che non possa partire il cross e quindi la tira sempre forte e bassa senza il minimo senso e senza nemmeno guardare in area.
I contrasti meglio evitarli poi, in difesa non mette mai cattiveria infatti ora lo battono in velocità quasi tutti.
Partecipazione alla manovra nulla, che la palla arrivi a lui o meno cambia niente, ci si accorge solo quando cannando 3-4 passaggi per distrazione gli altri vanno a segnare.
Io ci metterei una pietra sopra, esperienza o meno io in questo giocatore non vedo la testa per giocare a certi livelli, la personalità e la voglia di dare sempre il massimo.
Panchina e basta.


----------



## robs91 (26 Ottobre 2014)

E' un mediocre, nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vado o non vado? No dai aspetto
> 
> Ho la palla, vado sul fondo e crosso? No dai passiamola dietro
> 
> ...



Nome: Marek
Cognome: Jankulovski

Poi non venitemi a parlare di giovani da aspettare, condizione fisica ecc.. non c'entra nulla tutto questo, è un problema generale e di limiti evidenti. Il fatto di non avere concorrenza nel ruolo influisce sulle sue prestazioni, perché è sicuro del posto e allora non si sbatte più di tanto.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Sinceramente non mi aveva impressionato nelle prime apparizioni in prima squadra. Mi sembrava molto scarso e fisicamente molto debole. Poi c'è stato l'exploit del primo anno di Allegri, dove improvvisamente sembrava cresciuto e migliorato tantissimo. Ma è stato un fuoco di paglia, lo scorso anno tra infortuni e partite orribili mi ha ricordato quell'impressione. Ora invece è proprio quel giocatore scarso li. Mettesse Armero che almeno è veloce.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Nome: Marek
> Cognome: Jankulovski
> 
> Poi non venitemi a parlare di giovani da aspettare, condizione fisica ecc.. non c'entra nulla tutto questo, è un problema generale e di limiti evidenti. Il fatto di non avere concorrenza nel ruolo influisce sulle sue prestazioni, perché è sicuro del posto e allora non si sbatte più di tanto.



Hai ragione, uno non dovrebbe mai vedere la carta d'identità. Se uno è un cesso non gioca, può avere 20 o 40 anni. Se uno è forte deve giocare, a 16 o 35 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Quest'anno è una delusione totale. Mai attento.


----------



## Penny.wise (26 Ottobre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Tutti a dargli contro adesso, mamma mia come vi lasciate trasportare per nulla. Zapata è da mettere in croce, non De Sciglio che si trovava davanti l'ala più forte della Serie A e che è riuscito a farla giocare il meno possibile con falli intelligenti e senza prendere il giallo.
> Io credo nel ragazzo.



Ovviamente sono opinioni, ma quella che tu definisci l'ala più forte della Serie A ora come ora non salterebbe manco un birillo


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2014)

E' l'erede di Enzo Gambaro, altro che Maldini.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Tutti a dargli contro adesso, mamma mia come vi lasciate trasportare per nulla. Zapata è da mettere in croce, non De Sciglio che si trovava davanti l'ala più forte della Serie A e che è riuscito a farla giocare il meno possibile con falli intelligenti e senza prendere il giallo.
> Io credo nel ragazzo.



Anch'io credo nel ragazzo, tantissimo e non cambio idea (per il momento). Questo De Sciglio però è impresentabile a qualsiasi livello. Attualmente è per rendimento il peggior terzino del campionato. Scende in campo col terrore negli occhi, questo è grave. A Cagliari metterei Armero e comunque a gennaio sarebbe il caso di prendere un terzino sinistro: se dovesse ritornare sui livelli di 2 anni fa sarei felicissimo e ovviamente dovrebbe giocare anche con la febbre, altrimenti panchina e via. Gli errori si possono commettere, ma non si può scendere in campo con l'idea di tirare a campare al 90°.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2014)

Un cerbiattino.


----------



## folletto (27 Ottobre 2014)

Involuzione incredibile, irriconoscibile (e forse sopravvalutato in precedenza). Non credo sia tipo che si monta la testa ma l'inizio di campionato farebbe pensare al contrario.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2014)

E' la seconda volta che ci fa perdere 2 punti con la Fiorentina per un suo errore. Ma nella partita di 2 anni fa a Firenze aveva giocato con grande personalità contro un Cuadrado in una forma strepitosa. Lì l'errore si può anche accettare perché la prestazione c'è stata e capita di sbagliare anche ai campioni, figuriamoci ad un giovane. Ieri sera, se anche non avesse commesso quell'errore e avessimo vinto, la sua prestazione sarebbe rimasta insufficiente. Cuadrado oltretutto non ha giocato tanto meglio di lui, non ha combinato niente di niente.



folletto ha scritto:


> Involuzione incredibile, irriconoscibile (e forse sopravvalutato in precedenza). Non credo sia tipo che si monta la testa ma l'inizio di campionato farebbe pensare al contrario.


Dall'intervista che ha rilasciato a Sportmediaset sto iniziando a credere che si sia un pochino montato la testa. Spero di sbagliarmi. Sembrava quasi indisposto per le critiche, che deve invece imparare ad accettare per crescere. I suoi atteggiamenti in campo in queste prime 8 partite non mi sembrano tanto diversi da quelli di Balotelli.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Ottobre 2014)

Va fatto "riposare".
Un po' di panchina può solo fargli che bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2014)

Quel terzino argentino 27enne mi sa che viene a fare il titolare, altro che riserva


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quel terzino argentino 27enne mi sa che viene a fare il titolare, altro che riserva



Ma magari, anche se neanche lo conosco non può essere peggio di DeSciglio..
Anzi, non si può richiamare in attività Roberto Carlos? Farei volentieri il cambio..


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Ottobre 2014)

Che scarso...ci è costato un altro gol..


----------



## DannySa (27 Ottobre 2014)

Questo mi sa che fa una fine peggiore di Santon, tra 7-8 mesi manco ci ricorderemo che esiste.
Io gli metterei un po' di pepe al c., panca e poi si vedrà, ma credo non cambierà nulla anzi, questo giocatore è abbastanza pietoso nelle scelte che fa e cosa ancora peggiore ha un atteggiamento ridicolo quando è in campo.


----------



## smallball (27 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' l'erede di Enzo Gambaro, altro che Maldini.


sperando che non sia un opinionista cosi' odioso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi,vogliamo i giovani? De Sciglio non sta attraversando un buon periodo,questo e' certo,pero' bisogna avere un po di pazienza secondo me.Resta il fatto che se il suo livello dovesse confermarsi questo, non è quel campione che pensavamo.


----------



## runner (27 Ottobre 2014)

a mio avviso bisognerebbe andare allo stadio e sostenerlo, come tutti i ragazzi che in un momento del genere ci stanno salvando la faccia con una proprietà e una dirigenza vergognosa!!

è giovane e deve solo riprendere da dove aveva lasciato, poi ricordatevi che l' anno scordo ha avuto degli infortuni che lo hanno condizionato!!


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,vogliamo i giovani? De Sciglio non sta attraversando un buon periodo,questo e' certo,pero' bisogna avere un po di pazienza secondo me.Resta il fatto che se il suo livello dovesse confermarsi questo, non è quel campione che pensavamo.


I tifosi vogliono i giovani in campo, poi se sbagliano subito la prima partita li fischiano e dicono: "Eh, ma questo non è buono".
Se invece un giovane esordisce in Serie A alla grande, dopo 5 partite positive si tirano fuori i paragoni blasfemi (nuovo Maldini, nuovo Nesta, nuovo Buffon/Zoff) e lo si considera un campione/fenomeno/fuoriclasse. Dalla stagione successiva si pretende che questo giocatore trascini la squadra o sia sempre tra i migliori in campo. Se gioca un po' sottotono si passa al sopravvalutato, se invece attraversa un momento nero allora è scarso, mediocre, inutile, da vendere il prima possibile.
Bisogna essere coerenti nella vita: se si vogliono i giovani in campo li si sostiene anche nei momenti negativi, altrimenti si accettano i trentenni esperti che arrivano nelle nostre squadre quando non hanno più niente da dire. I giovani di 21/22 anni, a meno che non siano fenomeni (in squadra non ne abbiamo), dovrebbero avere delle alternative nei loro ruoli, in modo tale che quando hanno i loro momenti negativi vengono messi in panchina e amen.
Leggo che gran parte dei tifosi milanisti vorrebbero disfarsi sia di De Sciglio che di El Shaarawy. Perfetto, va benissimo. Nel caso remoto che dovessero esplodere tra 3/4 anni non voglio sentire o leggere nessuno che si lamenti del fatto che non abbiamo avuto pazienza ad aspettarli, nessuno. No, perché ci sono milanisti che rimpiangono Darmian che fino all'anno scorso non aveva dimostrato assolutamente niente di niente e a 22 anni appena compiuti finiva la stagione col Palermo avendo disputato meno di 15 partite.
In sostanza, mi sono stufato di sentire molti tifosi che parlano di progetto giovani visto che poi sono i primi a rinnegarlo.
I fenomeni si dimostrano tali o lasciano intravedere di esserlo già a 20/21 anni, certo, ma tra l'essere fenomeno e l'essere incapace ci sono un miliardo di sfumature. Non si può passare da un estremo all'altro nel giro di un anno e mezzo. Evidentemente la verità sta nel mezzo.


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Ottobre 2014)

ma quali giovani? io non voglio i giovani, io voglio (vorrei ) gente quantomeno decente, tocca puntare sui giovani perchè costano meno.
ma già a fare la fine dell'Arsenal (che comunque oggi sta cambiando) e del Borussia ora come ora ci metterei la firma, loro sì che hanno giovani forti..i nostri fanno pietà dai, pompati all'inverosimile come le squadre del nostro campionato che appena escono fuori dal Paese vengono piallate a destra e a sinistra e come la Nazionale prima del Mondiale che solo con la figura barbina che ha fatto s'è svegliata dal sogno..purtroppo, nonostante la situazione attuale, siamo pur sempre il Milan e ci serve gente buona, non possiamo permetterci di aspettare le eterne promesse, bisogna arrivare quantomeno terzi e se uno è scarso non deve giocare, giovane o vecchio che sia, sennò non andiamo manco in EL..questa è ovviamente la mia opinione e non voglio affermare con assoluta certezza che De Sciglio deve essere venduto, ma quantomeno accomodarsi in panchina sì


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> a mio avviso bisognerebbe andare allo stadio e sostenerlo, come tutti i ragazzi che in un momento del genere ci stanno salvando la faccia con una proprietà e una dirigenza vergognosa!!
> 
> è giovane e deve solo riprendere da dove aveva lasciato, poi ricordatevi che l' anno scordo ha avuto degli infortuni che lo hanno condizionato!!



Tranquillo, De Sciglio è sostenuto. La gente chiaramente si accorge il ragazzo sia l'ombra di quel che era, ma è giovane ed i momenti negativi capitano sopratutto a loro. Va sostenuto ed aspettato, allo stadio è cosi. E' qui dentro che si legge è peggio di Antonini e Mesbah


----------



## runner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, De Sciglio è sostenuto. La gente chiaramente si accorge il ragazzo sia l'ombra di quel che era, ma è giovane ed i momenti negativi capitano sopratutto a loro. Va sostenuto ed aspettato, allo stadio è cosi. E' qui dentro che si legge è peggio di Antonini e Mesbah



si certo immagino, tra l' altro dovremmo anche dire cosa fanno gli altri....

mi spiego meglio, è logico che se un ragazzo fa una prestazione da 6, quando gli altri al massimo la fanno da 6,5 non gli si può imputare più di tanto, secondo me a breve ripartirà e tornerà su un buon livello


----------



## Aron (27 Ottobre 2014)

La società c'aveva visto giusto quando ha pensato di cederlo. 
Ci sarebbe stata una reazione molto dura da parte dei tifosi, però ora ci si sta rendendo conto sempre di più che De Sciglio forse è stato pompato fin troppo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2014)

Non insulto il giocatore e non voglio esprimere giudizi estremi e categorici.

Però adesso non lo difendo più, e da adesso preferisco osservarlo in silenzio.

Perchè ora è lui che deve dimostrare qualcosa di concreto.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2014)

Non mi piace lo sguardo che ha. Gli errori si sistemano, lo sguardo no.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non mi piace lo sguardo che ha. Gli errori si sistemano, lo sguardo no.



Ecco, hai colto nel segno. Questa è una cosa che non mi è mai piaciuta nemmeno nei momenti positivi.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Ottobre 2014)

va bene tutto, ricordo però che fino a un mese fa il 100% degli utenti qua voleva sparare Abate sulla luna.
Bocciarlo è prematuro.


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Ottobre 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> va bene tutto, ricordo però che fino a un mese fa il 100% degli utenti qua voleva sparare Abate sulla luna.
> Bocciarlo è prematuro.



tutto vero ma Abate non era considerato un talento come De Sciglio, a questo punto è lecito chiedersi se lo sia davvero oppure no.

per di più Abate era dichiaratamente in rotta con Seedorf, De Sciglio è intoccabile per Inzaghi, non capisco che gli passa per la testa dato che ha la fiducia di tutti e ormai sono due anni (anche se l'anno scorso è stato anche infortunato) che fa pena.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> tutto vero ma Abate non era considerato un talento come De Sciglio, a questo punto è lecito chiedersi se lo sia davvero oppure no.
> 
> per di più Abate era dichiaratamente in rotta con Seedorf, De Sciglio è intoccabile per Inzaghi, non capisco che gli passa per la testa dato che ha la fiducia di tutti e ormai sono due anni (anche se l'anno scorso è stato anche infortunato) che fa pena.



L'anno scorso ha avuto 600 infortuni.
Capisco le critiche per questa stagione, ma per l'anno scorso personalmente no.


----------



## runner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non mi piace lo sguardo che ha. Gli errori si sistemano, lo sguardo no.



lo sguardo? 

perché lo conosci privatamente?


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ha avuto 600 infortuni.
> Capisco le critiche per questa stagione, ma per l'anno scorso personalmente no.



no infatti l'ho scritto, anche se qualche prestazione quantomeno decente poteva farla pure l'anno scorso quando è rientrato ma aveva delle scusanti, sì


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> I tifosi vogliono i giovani in campo, poi se sbagliano subito la prima partita li fischiano e dicono: "Eh, ma questo non è buono".
> Se invece un giovane esordisce in Serie A alla grande, dopo 5 partite positive si tirano fuori i paragoni blasfemi (nuovo Maldini, nuovo Nesta, nuovo Buffon/Zoff) e lo si considera un campione/fenomeno/fuoriclasse. Dalla stagione successiva si pretende che questo giocatore trascini la squadra o sia sempre tra i migliori in campo. Se gioca un po' sottotono si passa al sopravvalutato, se invece attraversa un momento nero allora è scarso, mediocre, inutile, da vendere il prima possibile.
> Bisogna essere coerenti nella vita: se si vogliono i giovani in campo li si sostiene anche nei momenti negativi, altrimenti si accettano i trentenni esperti che arrivano nelle nostre squadre quando non hanno più niente da dire. I giovani di 21/22 anni, a meno che non siano fenomeni (in squadra non ne abbiamo), dovrebbero avere delle alternative nei loro ruoli, in modo tale che quando hanno i loro momenti negativi vengono messi in panchina e amen.
> Leggo che gran parte dei tifosi milanisti vorrebbero disfarsi sia di De Sciglio che di El Shaarawy. Perfetto, va benissimo. Nel caso remoto che dovessero esplodere tra 3/4 anni non voglio sentire o leggere nessuno che si lamenti del fatto che non abbiamo avuto pazienza ad aspettarli, nessuno. No, perché ci sono milanisti che rimpiangono Darmian che fino all'anno scorso non aveva dimostrato assolutamente niente di niente e a 22 anni appena compiuti finiva la stagione col Palermo avendo disputato meno di 15 partite.
> ...



Sono perfettamente d'accordo.Qui dentro non leggo mezze misure,o sono fenomeni o incapaci fatti e finiti.Concordo assolutamente col panchinarlo per qualche gara,ma parlare addirittura di cessione mi pare veramente troppo.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Ottobre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> lo sguardo?
> 
> perché lo conosci privatamente?


Dai.
Guarda lo sguardo di uno come Muntari, di Poli.. Saranno scarsi ma son senza paura. De Sciglio sembra intimorito.


----------



## DannySa (28 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai.
> Guarda lo sguardo di uno come Muntari, di Poli.. Saranno scarsi ma son senza paura. De Sciglio sembra intimorito.



Quello che facevo notare anche io, ha l'atteggiamento di uno che sta lì tanto per, difatti i suoi errori sono frutto di disattenzioni e situazioni prese alla leggera.
Non è che lo giudico solo in base a questa partita ma osservandolo meglio quest'anno si capisce subito che è inadeguato.


----------



## runner (28 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai.
> Guarda lo sguardo di uno come Muntari, di Poli.. Saranno scarsi ma son senza paura. De Sciglio sembra intimorito.



si dai, scherzavo, ho capito cosa volevi dire



DannySa ha scritto:


> Quello che facevo notare anche io, ha l'atteggiamento di uno che sta lì tanto per, difatti i suoi errori sono frutto di disattenzioni e situazioni prese alla leggera.
> Non è che lo giudico solo in base a questa partita ma osservandolo meglio quest'anno si capisce subito che è inadeguato.



secondo me invece è solo una naturale conseguenza del fatto che è all' inizio della sua carriera in una squadra che non è di certo al top


----------



## Julian Ross (29 Ottobre 2014)

Ennesimo gol subito per colpa sua.

Scandaloso...si perde Ibarbo completamente.


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2014)

Armero o Essien terzino. Non possono fare di peggio. E' impossibile.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Ottobre 2014)

Questo è completamente partito ..


----------



## Hammer (29 Ottobre 2014)

Se Inzaghi continuerà imperterrito, si brucerà completamente


----------



## Penny.wise (29 Ottobre 2014)

ad oggi è completamente assente, almeno la panchina gli è dovuta, viste le prestazioni..anche solo per mettergli pressione, se continua così non si riprenderà più, infatti per me non tornerà quello della prima stagione anche se può essere che farà meglio di così, ma assolutamente non è un campioncino, ora come ora è solo un'eterna (seppur giovane, glielo concedo) promessa inespressa o bruciata o forse non è proprio una promessa..


----------



## aleslash (29 Ottobre 2014)

È una semplicemente una pippa


----------



## Aron (30 Ottobre 2014)

Penso che De Sciglio sia stato veramente vicino al Real Madrid, ma che il club spagnolo e il Milan non abbiano raggiunto un'intesa economica.
In pratica, il giocatore ha sentito il profumo del Real Madrid e dopo averlo fatto non ha più la voglia necessaria per giocare nel Milan. Questo va comunque contro di lui visto che con queste prestazioni non attira l'interesse nemmeno del Real Sociedad. 

Altri elementi che di sicuro influenzano il suo rendimento: la sua fragilità psicologica e quel pessimo passaggio fatto a Diego Lopez contro il Parma che ha innescato la papera del portiere.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2014)

Come contro la Fiorentina ha perso un pallone stupidissimo sulla trequarti sbagliando il passaggio e regalando palla a Conti, per fortuna sul cross seguente Abate ha fatto una chiusura della madonna anticipando Cossu che era pronto ad insaccare.

A questo punto gli serve un po' di riposo, così forse riordina le idee perché così non si può andare avanti.


----------



## Penny.wise (30 Ottobre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che De Sciglio sia stato veramente vicino al Real Madrid, ma che il club spagnolo e il Milan non abbiano raggiunto un'intesa economica.
> In pratica, il giocatore ha sentito il profumo del Real Madrid e dopo averlo fatto non ha più la voglia necessaria per giocare nel Milan. Questo va comunque contro di lui visto che con queste prestazioni non attira l'interesse nemmeno del Real Sociedad.
> 
> Altri elementi che di sicuro influenzano il suo rendimento: la sua fragilità psicologica e quel pessimo passaggio fatto a Diego Lopez contro il Parma che ha innescato la papera del portiere.



io sinceramente non penso, nella maniera più assoluta..per me è semplicemente che non è il fenomeno che si credeva e la squadra in generale sta facendo pietà in questo momento..non è che se uno gioca male è perchè deve per forza essere distratto dalle voci di mercato o pensare ad altre squadre (ha sempre detto di voler restare quì, poi, boh), se è mentalmente assente può dipendere da mille cose, ma da questa non credo, si tende troppo a difendere la bravura di De Sciglio (imho) e dire che magari i suoi problemi sono altri, la cattiveria, l'essere distratto dalle voci ecc..ecc.., quando invece ci si dovrebbe chiedere se alla fine è veramente così bravo, forse.

idem per il Faraone, ovviamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2014)

I giovani vanno aspettati solita storia, io i giovani li aspetto ma quelli che almeno mostrano un pochino di talento, questo che talento ha?tanto lui si sente sicuro visto che Inzaghi ha detto che con lui giocherà sempre titolare pff.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2014)

Io ho notato però una cosa, il primo anno quando giocava a sinistra usava il piede sinistro anche, ora invece usa solo il destro per stopparla e poi giocarla, cosi facendo perde sempre un tempo di gioco che diventa decisivo in negativo. Ha dimenticato come si usa il mancino? Era piuttosto bravo nel farlo, boh.


----------



## Dexter (30 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ho notato però una cosa, il primo anno quando giocava a sinistra usava il piede sinistro anche, ora invece usa solo il destro per stopparla e poi giocarla, cosi facendo perde sempre un tempo di gioco che diventa decisivo in negativo. Ha dimenticato come si usa il mancino? Era piuttosto bravo nel farlo, boh.



Hai ragione, io ricordo dei cross della madonna di mancino, tagliati perfetti, in un derby ne fece 2-3 in pochi minuti dopo un paio di sgaloppate. Boh, ,sembra il cugino scarso di Taiwo ad oggi.


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Ottobre 2014)

Ma al di là dell'errore sul gol,che c'è tutto e ci è costato di nuovo caro,solo io ieri in generale l'ho visto leggermente meglio?Sempre non un granchè,ma ha fatto qualche buona chiusura e "addirittura" un paio di volte si è fatto di nuovo vedere (sempre alquanto timido,per carità) in avanti,cosa che non quest'anno non aveva mai fatto.Non è certo quello che ci aspetteremmo da lui,ma perlomeno mi è sembrato sul pianeta terra,ecco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma al di là dell'errore sul gol,che c'è tutto e ci è costato di nuovo caro,solo io ieri in generale l'ho visto leggermente meglio?Sempre non un granchè,ma ha fatto qualche buona chiusura e "addirittura" un paio di volte si è fatto di nuovo vedere (sempre alquanto timido,per carità) in avanti,cosa che non quest'anno non aveva mai fatto.Non è certo quello che ci aspetteremmo da lui,ma perlomeno mi è sembrato sul pianeta terra,ecco.



Si ieri meglio rispetto alle prove scandalose degli ultimi periodi


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma al di là dell'errore sul gol,che c'è tutto e ci è costato di nuovo caro,solo io ieri in generale l'ho visto leggermente meglio?Sempre non un granchè,ma ha fatto qualche buona chiusura e "addirittura" un paio di volte si è fatto di nuovo vedere (sempre alquanto timido,per carità) in avanti,cosa che non quest'anno non aveva mai fatto.Non è certo quello che ci aspetteremmo da lui,ma perlomeno mi è sembrato sul pianeta terra,ecco.


Anch'io ho visto dei miglioramenti.
Io gli ho dato 6.
Ha commesso un errore sul gol, da condividere tuttavia con Rami, ma si è in parte riscattato con 2 salvataggi che potevano essere 2 gol fatti. Parliamoci chiaro, la sua prestazione col Cagliari non è diversa dal 50% delle prestazioni di 2 anni fa (l'anno scorso non conta, è sempre stato in infermeria) per le quali è stato esaltato. E' vero che ha 22 anni e ha ancora tempo per poter maturare e possono capitare anche i periodi negativi, ma ora ci si aspetta un salto di qualità o comunque un miglioramento, questo non c'è stato affatto, anzi. 2 anni fa ho visto guizzi, ottime giocate e prestazioni al limite della perfezione. Non mi aspetto che faccia tutto ciò in ogni giornata, ma se continua così, tralasciando il momento negativo alle spalle (secondo me lo sta lasciando), si assesterà sulla mediocrità più assoluta. Continuo a credere e credo che abbia le qualità per poter diventare un buon/ottimo difensore. Sta a lui tirarle fuori (anche se lui come tutti gli altri giocatori risente della mancanza di un vero allenatore che mette in atto degli schemi di gioco).


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho visto dei miglioramenti.
> Io gli ho dato 6.
> Ha commesso un errore sul gol, da condividere tuttavia con Rami, ma si è in parte riscattato con 2 salvataggi che potevano essere 2 gol fatti. Parliamoci chiaro, la sua prestazione col Cagliari non è diversa dal 50% delle prestazioni di 2 anni fa (l'anno scorso non conta, è sempre stato in infermeria) per le quali è stato esaltato. E' vero che ha 22 anni e ha ancora tempo per poter maturare e possono capitare anche i periodi negativi, ma ora ci si aspetta un salto di qualità o comunque un miglioramento, questo non c'è stato affatto, anzi. 2 anni fa ho visto guizzi, ottime giocate e prestazioni al limite della perfezione. Non mi aspetto che faccia tutto ciò in ogni giornata, ma se continua così, tralasciando il momento negativo alle spalle (secondo me lo sta lasciando), si assesterà sulla mediocrità più assoluta. Continuo a credere e credo che abbia le qualità per poter diventare un buon/ottimo difensore. Sta a lui tirarle fuori (anche se lui come tutti gli altri giocatori risente della mancanza di un vero allenatore che mette in atto degli schemi di gioco).



Sì,è tutto nelle sue mani.Speriamo bene!


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Ottobre 2014)

E' un cesso, vendiamolo.
Così poi, in caso di qualche prestazione decente altrove, potremo rimpiangerlo e gettare escrementi sulla dirigenza al momento opportuno.
Ormai la stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi milanisti questo vuole. Una scusa qualunque per sfogarsi.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> E' un cesso, vendiamolo.
> Così poi, in caso di qualche prestazione decente altrove, potremo rimpiangerlo e gettare escrementi sulla dirigenza al momento opportuno.
> Ormai la stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi milanisti questo vuole. Una scusa qualunque per sfogarsi.



Ma cosa dici?
Non ci sono speranze possa migliorare, anzi sarà sempre peggio. E' un giocatore sostanzialmente finito.
Ce ne dobbiamo liberare al più presto dopodiché torneremo a vincere in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Ottobre 2014)

Le uniche difficolta le ha avute giocando a sinistra, non riesce a controllare bene la palla, a passarla, ad andare in azione personale...

E' evidentemente a disagio ma ha fatto comunque il suo dovere col Cagliari.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Ottobre 2014)

Lancio uno spunto per chi di tattica ne mastica un po', e non sa parlare solo di moduli.
De Sci è inutile che va sul fondo visto che col sinistro non sa crossare. Credo che su quel lato Inzaghi abbia impostato così la situazione.
Ma in questo modo hai una fascia "bloccata". Non puoi tenere 2 destrorsi sulla fascia mancina! Da quel latosei prevedibile per questo. Se El Shaarawy scatta basta che il difensore gli fa portare la palla sul mancino... non c'è bisogno di raddoppiare (quindi non si libera spazio in mezzo) perché la sovrapposizione non arriverà mai...
A questo punto non è meglio inserire un terzino, seppur mediocre, ma quantomeno MANCINO e di spinta? 
La fascia destra funziona bene perché l'esterno fa movimenti a rientrare essendo di piede opposto, ma il terzino cerca la sovrapposizione perchésul fondo ci può andare senza problemi erché il cross, gousto o sbagliato, lo riesce a trovare sempre col suo piede. 
De Sciglio si trova SEMPRE ad avere il destro come piede di appoggio e mai per calciare, a meno che non fa LO STESSO MOVIMENTO che fa El Shaarawy. Insomma, la nostra fascia sx praticamente è *INUTILIZZATA*.

Con questo voglio dire che De Sci sta giocando male, ma il suo apporto offensivo e tattico in linea generale potrebbe essere migliore se la squadra fosse impostata diversamente.Il terzino deve giocare sempre dal lato in cui riesce a crossare, tirare o passare il pallone col suo piede naturale. E' anche questione di movimento del corpo.
De Sciglio ha senso a sinistra solo con 2 moduli: il 4-2-3-1 (in cui il centrale tra i trequartisti spesso scala e svaria molto) o il 4-3-1-2.

Giocassimo così:
Diego Lopez
Abate-Rami-Alex-De Sciglio
Van Ginkel-De Jong
Honda-Bonaventura-El Shaarawy
Menez
saremmo una bellissima squadra, con attaccanti che svariano molto e che creano per forza di cose spazio ai terzini anche per inserirsi in area di rigore (cosa che non vediamo dai tempi di Jankulovski ...sebbene fosse scarso).

Ma col 4-3-3 e con l'impossibilità di schierare attaccanti esterni mancini sulla fascia sinistra, e soprattutto con il modo di "gioco" che ha impostato Inzaghi, direi che De Sciglio non solo continuerà a far male, ma alla lunga rischi proprio di perderlo e di bruciargli tutto il potenziale che aveva mostrato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Novembre 2014)

De Sciglio è uno di quelli che ha spinto per cacciare Seedorf perché lo faceva giocare a destra.

Dovrebbe baciarsi le mani solo per il fatto che lo facesse giocare


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2014)

Stagione pessima.


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2014)

Linciatemi pure, ma stasera non l'ho visto male


----------



## 666psycho (2 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Linciatemi pure, ma stasera non l'ho visto male



si é proposto tanto in avanti e ha difeso, ma non ha azzecato mezzo cross..


----------



## aleslash (2 Novembre 2014)

Mollo


----------



## The Ripper (2 Novembre 2014)

Sicuramente meglio di Abate che ha deciso di smettere di difendere da ormai 7 partite.


----------



## Penny.wise (2 Novembre 2014)

stasera meglio del solito, e per dirlo io ce ne vuole..prestazione comunque insufficiente, velata per sua fortuna dalle aberranti giocate dei compagni..


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2014)

In difesa non ha fatto danni ma davanti è nullo ed ha il carattere di un bradipo in coma.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2014)

Si riprenderà, serve pazienza, criticarlo ogni settimana non ha senso


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (2 Novembre 2014)

Non può giocare a sinistra, basta, rientra sempre sul destro ed è troppo prevedibile così


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Non può giocare a sinistra, basta, rientra sempre sul destro ed è troppo prevedibile così



Ma non è neanche tanto la prevedibiltà, è che un cross effettuato a rientrare è molto più facile per i difensori avversari piuttosto di un cross effettuato dal fondo, si sa. 

Ad ogni modo, fisicamente non è al top, ma sopratutto di testa ha problemi, non da quello che vorrebbe. 

Ripeto, abbiate pazienza perchè il ragazzo le qualità le ha.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Novembre 2014)

Comunque a me è parso di vedere un miglioramento..


----------



## Gas (4 Novembre 2014)

A me De Sciglio contro il Palermo è piaciuto, anche se ha sbagliato qualche partita deve esser eun punto fermo, se no non costruiremo mai un futuro.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> A me De Sciglio contro il Palermo è piaciuto, anche se ha sbagliato qualche partita deve esser eun punto fermo, se no non costruiremo mai un futuro.



Ma cosa dici?
Vendiamo subito questo brocco incapace, inutile al mondo.
Ceduto lui torneremo a dominare in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo.
Con lui giochiamo in 10 da quando ha esordito in Serie A.


----------



## Julian Ross (4 Novembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> A me De Sciglio contro il Palermo è piaciuto, anche se ha sbagliato qualche partita deve esser eun punto fermo, se no non costruiremo mai un futuro.



Qualche partita? Ma alcuni di noi tifosi hanno i paraocchi? Le ha sbagliate TUTTE.
Ha costantemente fatto pena...e qualcuno parla di miglioramenti...è inconcepibile.
L'azione simbolo è stato l'ultimo (ennesimo) sciagurato cross che ha fatto col destro a fine partita...un passaggio al portiere dalla trequarti, una inutilità estrema.

E' uno dei nostri punti deboli, e gioca sempre perché "è il nuovo Maldini" (certamente, sarebbe un po' come dire che Saponara è il nuovo Rivera...).


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Qualche partita? Ma alcuni di noi tifosi hanno i paraocchi? Le ha sbagliate TUTTE.
> Ha costantemente fatto pena...e qualcuno parla di miglioramenti...è inconcepibile.
> L'azione simbolo è stato l'ultimo (ennesimo) sciagurato cross che ha fatto col destro a fine partita...un passaggio al portiere dalla trequarti, una inutilità estrema.
> 
> E' uno dei nostri punti deboli, e gioca sempre perché "è il nuovo Maldini" (certamente, sarebbe un po' come dire che Saponara è il nuovo Rivera...).



Hai ragione sul fatto che quest'anno abbia fatto piuttosto maluccio, ma ti correggo, gioca sempre perchè è l'unico terzino sinistro della rosa. Alla prima giornata al posto suo ha giocato Bonera e Armero giustamente non viene considerato tale. 

Comunque prima di bollarlo, come dico sempre, andiamoci calmi perchè le qualità ci sono ed i periodi negativi capitano a tutti.


----------



## Julian Ross (4 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che quest'anno abbia fatto piuttosto maluccio, ma ti correggo, gioca sempre perchè è l'unico terzino sinistro della rosa. Alla prima giornata al posto suo ha giocato Bonera e Armero giustamente non viene considerato tale.
> 
> Comunque prima di bollarlo, come dico sempre, andiamoci calmi perchè le qualità ci sono ed i periodi negativi capitano a tutti.



In realtà non sarebbe nemmeno un terzino sinistro (il mancino non sa di possederlo), ma è vero che Armero non sarebbe nemmeno un terzino (e su Bonera taccio).

Però il periodo negativo di questo tanto protetto De Sciglio dura da un po' troppo, se avessimo un VERO allenatore e non uno "Yes man" scalderebbe la panchina tutte le domeniche e giocherebbe un primavera.
L'anno scorso ha fatto pena e aveva l'alibi dei problemi fisici, quest'anno ha l'alibi della dificile annata scorsa, il prossimo anno avrà quello delle dufficili due annate precedenti?


----------



## DannySa (4 Novembre 2014)

Ragazzi... questo domenica ha fatto un cross senza nessuno davanti (dentro l'area) e l'ha svirgolata buttandola fuori e cosa ha fatto? si è messo le mani nei capelli, se arriva a mettersi le mani nei capelli e a crossarla sempre male, bassa, livello ginocchio e senza guardare allora sarà un miglioramento del nulla perché io ad oggi vedo un giovane con qualche anno di A alle spalle che non sa fare praticamente nulla e se lo fa lo fa male o senza la giusta cattiveria.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> In realtà non sarebbe nemmeno un terzino sinistro (il mancino non sa di possederlo), ma è vero che Armero non sarebbe nemmeno un terzino (e su Bonera taccio).
> 
> Però il periodo negativo di questo tanto protetto De Sciglio dura da un po' troppo, se avessimo un VERO allenatore e non uno "Yes man" scalderebbe la panchina tutte le domeniche e giocherebbe un primavera.
> L'anno scorso ha fatto pena e aveva l'alibi dei problemi fisici, quest'anno ha l'alibi della dificile annata scorsa, il prossimo anno avrà quello delle dufficili due annate precedenti?



Non ha concorrenza, gioca sempre per forza, vediamo a gennaio se faranno qualcosa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ha concorrenza, gioca sempre per forza, vediamo a gennaio se faranno qualcosa



Dalle notizie che si leggono, un rinforzo sulla fascia verra' fatto. Ma non aspettiamoci chissa' cosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Novembre 2014)

Finalmente giocherà nel suo ruolo


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Novembre 2014)

Vediamo quanta differenza ci sarà a destra...secondo me nessuna..


----------



## Julian Ross (9 Novembre 2014)

Gioca a destra e la musica non cambia, altra pessima prestazione.

Si perde Eder sul corner, è spesso in affanno e in avanti non si fa vedere MAI.


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Gioca a destra e la musica non cambia, altra pessima prestazione.
> 
> Si perde Eder sul corner, è spesso in affanno e in avanti non si fa vedere MAI.



Io non l'ho per niente vista insufficente, anzi l'ho visto fisicamente in crescita


----------



## 666psycho (9 Novembre 2014)

contro la samp, legerment meglio del solito...ma lo vedo ancora troppo moscio e non concentrato al 100% ! deve riprendersi!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2014)

Uno dei terzini più scarsi e allo stesso tempo sopravvalutati della storia del Milan. Jankulovsky gi dava le piste.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (11 Novembre 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Uno dei terzini più scarsi e allo stesso tempo sopravvalutati della storia del Milan. Jankulovsky gi dava le piste.



Scarso no dai, sopravvalutato concordo, si vede che può fare solo il terzino destro, visto che con il mancino non sa crossare, rimane comunque un buon terzino. Anche il paragone con maldini secondo me l'ha responsabilizzato troppo e non avendo una personalitá importante e forte, questo ha anche influito. Si deve un attimo ritrovare secondo me, ma non è scarso....


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Novembre 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Uno dei terzini più scarsi e allo stesso tempo sopravvalutati della storia del Milan. Jankulovsky gi dava le piste.



Mah, a me De Sciglio non fa impazzire, ma gente come Zambrotta, Mesbah, ha fatto molto di peggio, vuoi per vecchiaia o per scarsezza


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Scarso no dai, sopravvalutato concordo, si vede che può fare solo il terzino destro, visto che con il mancino non sa crossare, rimane comunque un buon terzino. Anche il paragone con maldini secondo me l'ha responsabilizzato troppo e non avendo una personalitá importante e forte, questo ha anche influito. Si deve un attimo ritrovare secondo me, ma non è scarso....



Tranquillo, un anno fa lo considerava un fenomeno


----------



## 666psycho (11 Novembre 2014)

io a de scoglio gli do ancora fiducia..secondo me sta solo passando un periodo difficile...


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Novembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Scarso no dai, sopravvalutato concordo, si vede che può fare solo il terzino destro, visto che con il mancino non sa crossare, rimane comunque un buon terzino. *Anche il paragone con maldini* secondo me l'ha responsabilizzato troppo e non avendo una personalitá importante e forte, questo ha anche influito. Si deve un attimo ritrovare secondo me, ma non è scarso....


ma stà storia del paragone con maldini chi la tirò fuori? una follia


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (12 Novembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma stà storia del paragone con maldini chi la tirò fuori? una follia



Prova ad indovinare.........


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Novembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Prova ad indovinare.........


zio fester?


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (12 Novembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> zio fester?


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2014)

Ha iniziato malino, ma l'ho visto in crescita rispetto alle uscite precedenti.
Nel secondo tempo mi è piaciuto, ha giocato con più determinazione e cattiveria.
Uno delle poche note liete della partita di oggi.
Ma rispetto alle qualità che ha non ci siamo ancora.
Da Mattia mi aspetto molto di più.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Novembre 2014)

si è spinto più in avanti del solito, ma ha poca personalità e una paura addosso degna di una formica che vede incombere su di sè l'ombra del piede dell'uomo che sta per schiacciarla.
anche ieri troppi palloni persi e un tiro sparato oltre lo stadio, non male insomma, se volesse abbattere qualche uccello.


----------



## Dexter (24 Novembre 2014)

Ogni partita leggo "sisi è in ripresa",praticamente fra due tre partite arriva al livello di Cafu ...io lo vedo sempre uguale, un 5 in pagella perenne.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2014)

Ieri non mi è dispiaciuto, buona partita. 

Certo in un'occasione in cui ha fatto la sovrapposizione a Stephan sulla bandierina dell'angolo, invece di sovrapporlo al centro, si capisce veramente come questa gente abbia bisogno di chi gli insegni a giocare al calcio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Novembre 2014)

Bello il tiro da trenta metri il primo tempo, mi è arrivato in casa


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Novembre 2014)

Ieri per me partita sufficiente. Resto ancora dubbioso sull'involuzione caratteriale del giocatore, non naturale. Forse avrebbe bisogno di giocare con meno pressioni e stabilmente sulla fascia destra.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Novembre 2014)

Buona partita


----------



## Julian Ross (24 Novembre 2014)

Altra partita insufficiente, ma viene protetto sempre...

Rami a destra (fuori ruolo) ha giocato mille volte meglio: più spinta, più grinta, più iniziative, più coraggio.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Altra partita insufficiente, ma viene protetto sempre...
> 
> Rami a destra (fuori ruolo) ha giocato mille volte meglio: più spinta, più grinta, più iniziative, più coraggio.



Insufficiente per aver fatto quali danni esattamente?


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Insufficiente per aver fatto quali danni esattamente?



Infatti non ha fatto niente, nè danni nè cose buoni...comunque ricordo bene alcuni palloni persi e un tiro alle stelle, tanto per dirne due  poi se lo si critica è anche perchè essendo giovane e milanista cresciuto nel Milan, gli si vuole bene e si spera possa fare di più, delle potenzialità le ha..comunque ieri un pò meglio, sì..


----------



## Julian Ross (24 Novembre 2014)

Insufficiente perché non ha fatto NULLA di rilevante. E sinceramente dal "miglior prodotto del vivaio" io mi attendo qualcosa di diverso dal nulla, specie se confrontato con un Rami straripante sebbene fuori ruolo.

Ah, il tiraccio senza senso alle stelle quando avrebbe dovuto mettere un buon cross o un pallone filtrante oppure un appoggio ad un compagno, io lo considero un errore grossolano da giocatore mediocre. Oppure il sovrapporsi in palese fuorigioco...o il non affondare mai il tackle, sono piccole cose, ma venendo da un infinito periodo negativo finiscono per risaltare.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Infatti non ha fatto niente, nè danni nè cose buoni...comunque ricordo bene alcuni palloni persi e un tiro alle stelle, tanto per dirne due  poi se lo si critica è anche perchè essendo giovane e milanista cresciuto nel Milan, gli si vuole bene e si spera possa fare di più, delle potenzialità le ha..comunque ieri un pò meglio, sì..



Nel secondo tempo ha giocato bene, nel primo tempo da 5,5. Ragazzi, non potete pensare che un terzino di 22 anni che può attraversare un momento di difficoltà in una squadra senza capo né coda prenda palla e ne scarti 5, perché non ha mai saltato l'uomo (in realtà l'ha datto in qualche frangente, ma non è comunque una sua peculiarità) nemmeno 2 anni fa quando le sue prestazioni era praticamente sempre convincenti.
Le critiche che si sta prendendo quest'anno non le hanno subite nemmeno Mesbah, Constant e roiti simili. Sia chiaro che mi sta deludendo, ma pare che sia da 4 in pagella ogni domenica a sentire i tifosi. Non sta facendo il salto di qualità, lo vedo anch'io, ma il periodo nero mi pare sia alle spalle, quantomeno in difesa difende con ordine.
Vabbé, forse è meglio che non entri più in questo topic o in quello di El Shaarawy per non farmi il sangue amaro. Tanto ormai si danno per falliti 2 ventiduenni. Beati voi che avete tutte queste certezze di 2 ragazzini in crisi in una squadra di scappati di casa senza allenatore.
Io sento che gli interisti portano sempre in palmo di mano Kovacic (che apprezzo molto) che non ha dimostrato nemmeno la metà di quanto hanno fatto sia De Sciglio che El Shaarawy. Sono dell'idea che se i nostri 2, Icardi e Kovacic vogliono davvero fare il salto di qualità (per diventare ottimi giocatori, per me nessuno di questi può diventare un campione) debbano andare via da Milano il prima possibile.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo ha giocato bene, nel primo tempo da 5,5. Ragazzi, non potete pensare che un terzino di 22 anni che può attraversare un momento di difficoltà in una squadra senza capo né coda prenda palla e ne scarti 5, perché non ha mai saltato l'uomo (in realtà l'ha datto in qualche frangente, ma non è comunque una sua peculiarità) nemmeno 2 anni fa quando le sue prestazioni era praticamente sempre convincenti.
> Le critiche che si sta prendendo quest'anno non le hanno subite nemmeno Mesbah, Constant e roiti simili. Sia chiaro che mi sta deludendo, ma pare che sia da 4 in pagella ogni domenica a sentire i tifosi. Non sta facendo il salto di qualità, lo vedo anch'io, ma il periodo nero mi pare sia alle spalle, quantomeno in difesa difende con ordine.
> Vabbé, forse è meglio che non entri più in questo topic o in quello di El Shaarawy per non farmi il sangue amaro. Tanto ormai si danno per falliti 2 ventiduenni. Beati voi che avete tutte queste certezze di 2 ragazzini in crisi in una squadra di scappati di casa senza allenatore.
> Io sento che gli interisti portano sempre in palmo di mano Kovacic (che apprezzo molto) che non ha dimostrato nemmeno la metà di quanto hanno fatto sia De Sciglio che El Shaarawy. Sono dell'idea che se i nostri 2, Icardi e Kovacic vogliono davvero fare il salto di qualità (per diventare ottimi giocatori, per me nessuno di questi può diventare un campione) debbano andare via da Milano il prima possibile.



no su El Shaarawy non la penso come su De Sciglio, lo apprezzo decisamente di più, nonostante riconosca che non è un campione e forse ormai ho perso la speranza che possa mai esserlo.
però quest'anno ha giocato nettamente meglio, pur con alti e bassi, di Mattia..e lui era reduce da un accantonamento clamoroso in favore di Balotelli, che imho gli ha fatto crollare l'autostima e ancora adesso ne paga le conseguenze, De Sciglio invece è praticamente sempre titolare, coccolato e difeso da tutti, mi sembra normale "accanirsi" di più contro di lui..persino i giornali non fanno altro che fare titoloni sul gol che manca(va) ad Elsha, manco fosse l'ultimo cesso peggio di Torres, tralasciando tutto il lavoro sporco che fa in fase di ripiegamento (anche questo è dovuto alle lacune di quelli che giocano a sinistra dietro a lui), e invece a De Sciglio mai una critica, mai un appunto, a uno che non fa bene neanche il "suo"..apparte che se gli dicono qualcosa questo risponde "per un giovane come me è normale avere alti e bassi", quindi ciao core.


----------



## davoreb (24 Novembre 2014)

Partita mediocre, non ha fatto niente. Per me deve giocare a destra (aveva ragione Seedorf).


----------



## gabuz (24 Novembre 2014)

In fase offensiva ha perso molto carattere e sicurezza, ma ieri in fase difensiva ha giocato bene, senza sbavature e con 2/3 anticipi davvero importanti. 
Un segno di risveglio c'è.


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> In fase offensiva ha perso molto carattere e sicurezza, ma ieri in fase difensiva ha giocato bene, senza sbavature e con 2/3 anticipi davvero importanti.
> Un segno di risveglio c'è.



Esatto, non si può sempre guardare i lati negativi e mai sottolineare quelli positivi, bravo


----------



## Dexter (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sembra Maldini. Non vedente senza una gamba.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

ma cos'ha gli hanno fatto?? boh...


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2015)

Abate ha azzeccato un paio di partite e qualche cross (cit.)

Lui manco quelle


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Gennaio 2015)

Andrà sicuramente a giocare a Madrid, al Rayo Vallecano però.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Mentalmente è un altro giocatore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sono due anni che lo dico con fermezza. Chissà che qualcuno apra gli occhi

Giocatore OSCENO


----------



## aleslash (6 Gennaio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono due anni che lo dico con fermezza. Chissà che qualcuno apra gli occhi
> 
> Giocatore OSCENO



È scarsissimo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Anche oggi assolutamente inutile, anzi, dannoso.


----------



## Dexter (6 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Andrà sicuramente a giocare a Madrid, al Rayo Vallecano però.



Ahaha assieme a Didac Vilà! Comunque sull'angolo ha il merito di perdere Zaza. Anche oggi ha fatto gol, grande Mattia!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Constant era meglio e Armero almeno fa ridere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Armero è diverse spanne sopra a De Sciglio, soprattutto fisicamente, ma anche tecnicamente


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Gennaio 2015)

Vendere subito al miglior offerente, sperando offrano più di quello che vale, cioè niente.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Decisamente fuori fase, da settembre ormai


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Via subito e dentro Vangioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2015)

Giocatorino mi dispiace ma non centra niente con Maldini ma proprio niente, leggo in giro ancora con sta storia e giovane e bla bla ma è un 92 mica eh.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Armero dietro fa pena, si sa, ma in attacco almeno ti mette qualche cross e punta il fondo. De Sciglio e....senza coraggio e poi quando arriva in fondo fa cross da brividi


----------



## Gekyn (6 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me bisogna lavorare psicologicamente con questo ragazzo.....ha troppi problemi.


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2015)

Beh, aria.


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Constant era meglio



senza dubbio, anche se in fase difensiva faceva spesso danni


----------



## Aragorn (6 Gennaio 2015)

Possibile che tutti i nostri giovani di talento siano casi problematici ? ne dubito, semplicemente non hanno nessun grande talento e altro non sono che dei sopravvalutati.


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il cross che doveva mettere al limite dell'area piccola e basso me lo deve spiegare come ha fatto a farlo a mò di cannonata finendo per altro molto oltre la parte opposta dell'area, boh.
Caro Mattia, it's over, non è un mistero che senza di lui qualcosina in più abbiamo fatto se poi si vuole continuare con la fatal combo De Sciglio, Zapata ed Essien ditelo subito.
Fuori, in attesa di cessione/regalo/disfacimento rifiuti.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Male oggi a parte un intervento in scivolata e un dribbling. È stato umiliato da Berardi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi, a parte un intervento forse, ha sfornato una prestazione che neanche in Lega Pro e' accettabile.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

E' semplicemente un giocatore scarso. Come tanti altri.


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2015)

L'ho sempre difeso ma adesso mi sono rotto, costantemente il peggiore in campo, dentro Armero che nella sua somaraggine almeno corre e un dribbling e un cross a partita li azzecca


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Non me lo sarei mai aspettato.


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Gennaio 2015)

Santon 2.0


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2015)

Intanto si è trovato una donna mica male 

Se si è montato la testa come penso si spiegherebbe la flessione che sta avendo da un anno a questa parte..popolarità, soldi e donne più il fatto di essere comunque titolare e nel giro della nazionale hanno inciso sul suo rendimento in campo IMHO

Quando era un signor nessuno e aveva una certa umiltà probabilmente si impegnava di più e le prestazioni infatti erano ottime, se venisse messo in discussione e buttato in panchina per qualche settimana secondo me potrebbe giovargli un sacco, a differenza di El Shaarawy che ormai è un caso perso.


----------



## smallball (7 Gennaio 2015)

ha subito un'involuzione pazzesca,inquietante


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Gennaio 2015)

7 giugno 2014 
scambio de sciglio-marcelo : si può


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2015)

Avete visto "Il ricco, il povero e il maggiordomo", l'ultimo film di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo?
Avete presente la squadra di ragazzini extracomunitari allenata da Aldo?
De Sciglio è China.


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Avete visto "Il ricco, il povero e il maggiordomo", l'ultimo film di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo?
> Avete presente la squadra di ragazzini extracomunitari allenata da Aldo?
> De Sciglio è China.



Lo stai difendendo come tuo solito?


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo stai difendendo come tuo solito?





E' un bambino cinese ciccione che si nasconde nell'armadietto ed ha paura di scendere in campo. Però nel finale del film il primo gol della sua squadra lo fa proprio lui


----------



## runner (9 Gennaio 2015)

nel cambiare sempre le carte in tavola è logico che i giovani siano quelli che si trovano più in difficoltà


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ho guardato ieri sera il primo tempo di una vecchia partita, cioè ragazzi non sembra nemmeno di vedere lo stesso giocatore. 

Era mentalmente forte, sicuro di sè, giocava da veterano, difficilissimo da saltare, destra o sinistra non cambiava nulla, tecnicamente valido..... ma come è riuscito a ridursi cosi? Sembra per lui in una stagione siano passati vent'anni, sembra uno a fine carriera. 

Spero si riprenda, ma capisco chi abbia perso la fiducia sinceramente.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho guardato ieri sera il primo tempo di una vecchia partita, cioè ragazzi non sembra nemmeno di vedere lo stesso giocatore.
> 
> Era mentalmente forte, sicuro di sè, giocava da veterano, difficilissimo da saltare, destra o sinistra non cambiava nulla, tecnicamente valido..... ma come è riuscito a ridursi cosi? Sembra per lui in una stagione siano passati vent'anni, sembra uno a fine carriera.
> 
> Spero si riprenda, ma capisco chi abbia perso la fiducia sinceramente.



E' vero, il primo De Sciglio faceva davvero ben sperare, poi si è involuto, forse si è sentito arrivato e forse nel Milan mediocre di questi anni i titolari sanno di non avere qualcuno dietro che gli può fregare il posto e quindi tendono ad accontentarsi e a non proseguire nella loro crescita...fatto a mio parere sottovalutato da tutti.


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho guardato ieri sera il primo tempo di una vecchia partita, cioè ragazzi non sembra nemmeno di vedere lo stesso giocatore.
> 
> Era mentalmente forte, sicuro di sè, giocava da veterano, difficilissimo da saltare, destra o sinistra non cambiava nulla, tecnicamente valido..... ma come è riuscito a ridursi cosi? Sembra per lui in una stagione siano passati vent'anni, sembra uno a fine carriera.
> 
> Spero si riprenda, ma capisco chi abbia perso la fiducia sinceramente.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho guardato ieri sera il primo tempo di una vecchia partita, cioè ragazzi non sembra nemmeno di vedere lo stesso giocatore.
> 
> Era mentalmente forte, sicuro di sè, giocava da veterano, difficilissimo da saltare, destra o sinistra non cambiava nulla, tecnicamente valido..... ma come è riuscito a ridursi cosi? Sembra per lui in una stagione siano passati vent'anni, sembra uno a fine carriera.
> 
> Spero si riprenda, ma capisco chi abbia perso la fiducia sinceramente.


Come il buon [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] ha spiegato prima, il ragazzo ha smesso di farsi i selfie 






Scherzi a parte, il De Sciglio di 2 anni fa, ma anche quello dell'anno scorso (penso a Milan-Ajax dove è stato impeccabile, un anno fa, o anche all'inizio di Milan-Atletico prima che venisse azzoppato da Insua), era l'esatto opposto di quello attuale. Si spingeva poco in avanti o non poteva osare di più (ma in alcune sfide spingeva come un dannato), ma ora non sale mai oltre la metà campo, è uno strazio in difesa, si fa saltare una volta sì e l'altra pure e sbaglia anche i passaggi più elementari. Io mi ricordo l'assist che ha fatto a Balotelli in Nazionale al volo di sinistro dopo averla stoppata con la coscia sinistra e anche altre giocate che ha fatto contro la Roma, la Juve, l'Inter e il Catania, cose che un giocatore scarso non riuscirà a fare mai nella vita.
Io avrei messo entrambe le mani sul fuoco sulla sua carriera a dispetto di El Shaarawy e Balotelli, ma il suo rendimento in questa stagione è raccapricciante. Continuo a non credere che sia scarso, anzi, ma attualmente è per rendimento il peggiore del ruolo in A.
Io credo che la società la smetta di coccolarlo e lo faccia scendere dal piedistallo, forse smetterà di stare nel suo mondo ovattato e fatato.


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho guardato ieri sera il primo tempo di una vecchia partita, cioè ragazzi non sembra nemmeno di vedere lo stesso giocatore.
> 
> Era mentalmente forte, sicuro di sè, giocava da veterano, difficilissimo da saltare, destra o sinistra non cambiava nulla, tecnicamente valido..... ma come è riuscito a ridursi cosi? Sembra per lui in una stagione siano passati vent'anni, sembra uno a fine carriera.
> 
> Spero si riprenda, ma capisco chi abbia perso la fiducia sinceramente.



Mi ricordo bene, completamente diverso e con una personalità più forte. Credo anche io che il problema sia, purtroppo, di testa.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

é evidente che soffre, c'é qualcosa che non quadra.. probabilmente é un problema mentale..


----------



## Ian.moone (10 Gennaio 2015)

È evidente che si è perso.
Colpa del Milan, colpa del giocatore, colpa delle scie chimiche, fatto sta che ad oggi è irriconoscibile.


----------



## runner (10 Gennaio 2015)

secondo me ha capito come gira in società.....


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> È evidente che si è perso.
> Colpa del Milan, colpa del giocatore, colpa delle scie chimiche, fatto sta che ad oggi è irriconoscibile.



L'unica cosa che mi vien da pensare è che solo con un allenatore come si deve, VERO, il ragazzo possa ritrovare la retta via... altri anni di non staff tecnico non so davvero dove lo possano portare, lui come tanti altri eh!


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi vien da pensare è che solo con un allenatore come si deve, VERO, il ragazzo possa ritrovare la retta via... altri anni di non staff tecnico non so davvero dove lo possano portare, lui come tanti altri eh!



chiaro! per un giovane é fondamentale aver un allenatore VERO! anche se odio Allegri, mi sembra che con lui aveva fatto un buon lavoro..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi vien da pensare è che solo con un allenatore come si deve, VERO, il ragazzo possa ritrovare la retta via... altri anni di non staff tecnico non so davvero dove lo possano portare, lui come tanti altri eh!



Comunque ok che siamo messi male ora ma non é che al milan non ci siano le condizioni per crescere bene,abbiamo strutture di prim ordine e milanello é un paradiso...infatti abbiamo visto come comunque anche i giocatori che se ne sono andati ci rimpiangono.
Può semplicemente essere che Mattia sia un santon 2.0 ,un pato 2.0 o un qualsiasi altro giocatore promettente che non ha mantenuto le aspettative.per me gioca meglio a dx che a sx lo proverei ancora li se fossi in panca...Altrimenti mi guardo intorno e trovando un sostituto lo piazzo al primo folle che mi fa una valutazione sopra ai 15 milioni..

C e chi é stufo dell allenatore,io invece dono stufo anche di questi giocatori che dopo alcuni buoni medi e quindi ritocchi di ingaggi e prolungamenti sembrano atterrati su Marte,spaesati impauriti e irriconoscibili.ci vuole anche testa e personalità per diventare grandi ,altrimenti vai all udinese se vuoi avere poche pressioni e giocare in quell dimensione.tutto ha un prezzo,se vuoi diventare un campione devi avere anche gli attributi per diventarlo..se Mattia ha due noccioline ora,forse non é solo colpa del milan


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Comunque ok che siamo messi male ora ma non é che al milan non ci siano le condizioni per crescere bene,abbiamo strutture di prim ordine e milanello é un paradiso...infatti abbiamo visto come comunque anche i giocatori che se ne sono andati ci rimpiangono.
> Può semplicemente essere che Mattia sia un santon 2.0 ,un pato 2.0 o un qualsiasi altro giocatore promettente che non ha mantenuto le aspettative.per me gioca meglio a dx che a sx lo proverei ancora li se fossi in panca...Altrimenti mi guardo intorno e trovando un sostituto lo piazzo al primo folle che mi fa una valutazione sopra ai 15 milioni..
> 
> C e chi é stufo dell allenatore,io invece dono stufo anche di questi giocatori che dopo alcuni buoni medi e quindi ritocchi di ingaggi e prolungamenti sembrano atterrati su Marte,spaesati impauriti e irriconoscibili.ci vuole anche testa e personalità per diventare grandi ,altrimenti vai all udinese se vuoi avere poche pressioni e giocare in quell dimensione.tutto ha un prezzo,se vuoi diventare un campione devi avere anche gli attributi per diventarlo..se Mattia ha due noccioline ora,forse non é solo colpa del milan



Ah si beh, sono il primo a dire che se non esplodi al Milan dove hai oggettivamente tutto per farlo di sicuro non lo fai da altre parti. Sono convinto che El Shaarawy se lascia il Milan abbia chiuso con certi palcoscenici ad esempio. Dicevo solo che da troppi anni non c'è un'idea tattica precisa, un progetto tecnico come si deve con una guida seria in panchina e questo sicuramente non aiuta nessuno.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah si beh, sono il primo a dire che se non esplodi al Milan dove hai oggettivamente tutto per farlo di sicuro non lo fai da altre parti. Sono convinto che El Shaarawy se lascia il Milan abbia chiuso con certi palcoscenici ad esempio. Dicevo solo che da troppi anni non c'è un'idea tattica precisa, un progetto tecnico come si deve con una guida seria in panchina e questo sicuramente non aiuta nessuno.


 Si concordo su questo.certo che é brutto dirlo perché sono dei nostri giocatori ,in cui io per primo credevo molto e ritenevo incedibili , ma...per me sia de sciglio che elsha sono dei flop


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Gennaio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Si concordo su questo.certo che é brutto dirlo perché sono dei nostri giocatori ,in cui io per primo credevo molto e ritenevo incedibili , ma...per me *sia de sciglio che elsha sono dei flop*



Costituivano la miglior fascia sinistra della Serie A, e sono arrivati in Nazionale. Oggi sono reduci entrambi da una serie di infortuni, e lo scarso rendimento dell'uno pregiudica il rendimento dell'altro e viceversa. Sembrano entrambi spaesati, De Sciglio però ha fatto bene le ultime partite in Nazionale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Imbarazzante


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Bene, bravo


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Uno dei giocatori più scarsi che abbia mai visto.

Manco in Serie B.


----------



## diavolo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Da vendere al primo che passa,magari tra 2 anni diventa Maldini ma non lo sopporto più.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Mister 12 mln.....


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dorme così tanto che si è fatto espellere per tornare al letto a dormire


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

E' l'erede di Enzo Gambaro


----------



## walter 22 (10 Gennaio 2015)

ci siamo illusi su questo ragazzo ma la verità è che è scarso forte


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' l'erede di Enzo Gambaro


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2015)

Carvajal a confronto è un mediocre (cit.)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2015)

Game over, basta.
Tutto il credito, la pazienza e la fiducia adesso sono finite.


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2015)

da tribunare per un bel po'...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Anche oggi ha confermato di essere un giocatore da neanche Lega Pro. Ancora non capisco come si fa a mettere un giocatore con questa forma fisica al posto di Abate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Anche questo qua sarebbe da spedire sulla Luna con 3/4 della squadra e allenatore.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ai nostri giovani bastano pochi mesi per esaltarsi e pensare di essere già arrivati ed ecco i risultati.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

panchina fissa per almeno 4-5 partite.


----------



## mr.wolf (10 Gennaio 2015)

ridatemi Constant


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

nelle ultime gare sulla fascia ho preferito persino BONERA, piuttosto che De Scempio. 

ho detto tutto. 

un bel po' di sane panchine non gliele leva nessuno.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Anche oggi no comment. Fisicamente e mentalmente non c'è.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non é abbastanza stimolato data che la sua dimensione é il real...da cestinare 
È dato che anche quest anno sta facendo pena non sfoltiremo la rosa e continueremo non armero che ora gli da le piste.
Non abbiamo un giocatore su cui fare affidamento ,mezze pippe punto,per questo dobbiamo averne 30 per fare una squadra di 11


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

scoppiato totalmente, non ho parole


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2015)

E' il terzino della nazionale!! un po' di rispetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2015)

SCARSIGLIO ... Pietà


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ma non voleva stendere Darmian, è stato un' infortunio; prima aveva fatto qualche buona azione accentrandosi in avanti.


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma non voleva stendere Darmian, è stato un' infortunio; prima aveva fatto qualche buona azione accentrandosi in avanti.



Ma come fai a difenderlo ancora?! Dai è ridicolo! Continui a dargli alibi quando è evidente che è uno SCANDALO. 
Qualche buona azione? Ha fatto PENA! 
Darmian sembrava bale...

Basta difendere questo scarpone senza personalità!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a difenderlo ancora?! Dai è ridicolo! Continui a dargli alibi quando è evidente che è uno SCANDALO.
> Qualche buona azione? Ha fatto PENA!
> Darmian sembrava bale...
> 
> Basta difendere questo scarpone senza personalità!



Darmian è forte, non lo si scopre mica oggi. Non è vero che non ha personalità è solamente fuori forma e c'è un centrocampo che fa acqua.


----------



## folletto (11 Gennaio 2015)

Per me è rimasto shockato da una delle visite del Nano a Milanello e non si è più ripreso


----------



## uoteghein (11 Gennaio 2015)

Definire De Sciglio scarso mi sembra un insulto all'intelligenza umana. È un buon terzino, certo non è Cafu tantomeno Lahm...ma è un giocatore molto intelligente tatticamente, dotato di una buona corsa e discreti piedi. È in una squadra alla
DERIVA, senza gioco, senza centrocampo in cui la difesa (composta per 2/4 sempre da falliti del calibro di Bonera-Armero-Zapata o bolliti come Mexes) viene sempre presa in contropiede! Alla Juve sarebbe un fenomeno...


----------



## de sica (11 Gennaio 2015)

Per me l'ha scioccato il pelo con lo spacco. Da quando l'ha vista si è rintronato completamente


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il punto è che fisicamente è in condizioni imbarazzanti, tutti attorno a lui sfrecciano al doppio


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Definire De Sciglio scarso mi sembra un insulto all'intelligenza umana. È un buon terzino, certo non è Cafu tantomeno Lahm...ma è un giocatore molto intelligente tatticamente, dotato di una buona corsa e discreti piedi. È in una squadra alla
> DERIVA, senza gioco, senza centrocampo in cui la difesa (composta per 2/4 sempre da falliti del calibro di Bonera-Armero-Zapata o bolliti come Mexes) viene sempre presa in contropiede! Alla Juve sarebbe un fenomeno...



Hai descritto bene De Sciglio, peccato che quello che ha fatto vedere quest'anno sia la bruttacopia, prestazioni giusto sufficenti si contano sulle dita di una mano, il resto è insufficente o addirittura drammatico come ieri


----------



## uoteghein (11 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai descritto bene De Sciglio, peccato che quello che ha fatto vedere quest'anno sia la bruttacopia, prestazioni giusto sufficenti si contano sulle dita di una mano, il resto è insufficente o addirittura drammatico come ieri



E le prestazioni di Bonera-Muntari-Montolivo-Armero-Niang-Honda...come le giudichiamo?


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> E le prestazioni di Bonera-Muntari-Montolivo-Armero-Niang-Honda...come le giudichiamo?



Ma che discorsi sono? Questo è il topic di De Sciglio, dovrei forse dire che sta facendo una stagione positiva? Dai su, smettiamola di tifare i giocatori, di difendere i pupilli. La partita di ieri è stata la peggiore di una lunga serie quest'anno, spero con tutto il cuore si riprenda ma ad oggi è osceno a dir poco.


----------



## gianluca1193 (11 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per me l'ha scioccato il pelo con lo spacco. Da quando l'ha vista si è rintronato completamente


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per me l'ha scioccato il pelo con lo spacco. Da quando l'ha vista si è rintronato completamente



Lo shock di quella roba lì ha toccato un po' tutti . Direi che a sto punto l'erede di Maldini è perdonato dalle pirlate degli ultimi tempi....


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per me l'ha scioccato il pelo con lo spacco. Da quando l'ha vista si è rintronato completamente


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2015)

Considero esaurito il suo ciclo al Milan.
Non ha la personalità per giocare in una big.

Sembra come se stia attraversando ciò che ha già passato Santon. Un ottimo periodo di rendimento per poi sparire senza ragione apparente.
Si riprenderà sicuramente, ma non al Milan e probabilmente non a grandi livelli.


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2015)

Devo comunque dare atto una cosa a Seedorf. A lui De Sciglio non piaceva e non si sarebbe fatto problemi a cederlo.
Devo dire che c'aveva visto giusto, evidentemente si era accorto della sua carenza di personalità.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2015)

E' una checc a.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Gennaio 2015)

Ieri sera si e' vista una lenta ripresa ma da quanto ha detto Inzaghi ieri, ha avuto un nuovo infortunio, alla pianta del piede. Molto sfortunato il ragazzo...


----------



## Dany20 (14 Gennaio 2015)

Ha fatto un buon tempo. Sfortunato, quanti infortuni subisce.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Aprile 2015)

E' tornato il nuovo Maldini


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Aprile 2015)

mi è sembrato in una forma fisica molto scadente. 

ma d'altra parte è fermo da mesi.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2015)

Contento sia tornato, sperando possa ritornare su ottimi livelli


----------



## Dany20 (13 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo di recuperarlo bene in vista del derby.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Maggio 2015)

Non so più come dirvelo


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Maggio 2015)

De Scempio.  

un altro che meno si fa vedere in campo, meglio è.


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2015)

Va recuperato completamente dal punto di vista mentale. Quella di oggi è la classica sciocchezza incredibile da assenza di concentrazione. Deve cambiare aria


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2015)

De Sciglio, l'erede di Enzino Gambaro


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2015)

E' entrato nella storia, si come espulsione più veloce della storia della serie A


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2015)

Abate rispetto a De Sciglio è il Maicon dell'Inter del triplete, roba da pazzi.


----------



## markjordan (4 Maggio 2015)

zero carattere zero testa (ma come si fa ad entrare cosi'? )


----------



## Gekyn (4 Maggio 2015)

Inzaghi lo ha rovinato del tutto.....mentalmente distrutto!


----------



## smallball (4 Maggio 2015)

un'altra perla della sua catastrofica stagione


----------



## folletto (11 Maggio 2015)

Io qualche speranza che torni ad essere il buon giocatore che tutti credevamo fosse ce l'ho. Di certo ci vogliono un allenatore capace e soprattutto un ambiente ben diverso intorno a lui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Maggio 2015)

Calabria ieri ha fatto UN cross ed è stato nettamente meglio di tutti quelli fatti da De Scgilio da Settembre


----------



## Jino (31 Maggio 2015)

Si chiude una stagione orribile, peggiore di quella dello scorso anno, sperando il ragazzo dal prossimo anno possa perlomeno riprendersi a livelli decenti.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Giugno 2015)

In questo momento è al minimo storico. Fare peggio della stagione appena conclusa credo sia davvero impossibile. Se Sinisa lo provasse da centrale? Chiaramente dovrebbe iniziare a provarlo definitivamente in quel ruolo solamente in allenamento e vedere se ne vale la pena. Io rimango dell'idea che possa essere un buon centrale (sempre che voglia tornare ad essere un giocatore di calcio). Un tentativo lo farei sinceramente.
Per quanto continui a credere che sia valido (e per me con un allenatore serio potrebbe tornare sui livelli del primo anno), anche per lui vale lo stesso discorso di El Shaarawy: o si riscatta con Sinisa oppure può benissimo andare a giocare nel Pergocrema. Io sono uno che ha pazienza con i giocatori giovani, ma non si possono aspettare in eterno e l'anno prossimo compiranno 24 anni.


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2015)

Vale lo stesso discorso di Stephan, il prossimo anno avrà un allenatore, ultimo treno, ultima chiamata.


----------



## forzaplus44 (7 Luglio 2015)

si dice in giro che si vuole provare da centrale. troppo gracile, cn un soffio di vento vola via!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

oggi non ne ha indovinata mezza neanche per sbaglio


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Prenotare sedute dal psicologo il ragazzo non ce con la testa.


----------



## Hammer (30 Luglio 2015)

Non mi è dispiaciuto


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2015)

Il suo problema è nella testa. Sta a Sinisa provare il miracolo di recuperarlo perchè questo è perso completo, ve l'assicuro. 

Ad oggi nelle gerarchie parte dietro Abate ed Antonelli...ed occhio a Calabria, pure lui lo può scavalcare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Luglio 2015)

Oggi senza fare nulla di eccezionale ha fermato in scioltezza C. Ronaldo,
ma ormai abbiamo deciso di crocifigerlo...


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oggi senza fare nulla di eccezionale ha fermato in scioltezza C. Ronaldo,
> ma ormai abbiamo deciso di crocifigerlo...



Senza dimenticare la scorsa stagione dove in scioltezza si è fatto uccellare da qualsiasi giocatore che abbia calcato la sua fascia


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Luglio 2015)

da un anno sono convinto che si debba reinventarlo centrale.Ha le caratteristiche per farlo.Come terzino lo abbiamo perso,credo.E' in difficoltà sia a sinistra che a destra,è incapace di saltare l'uomo,sia tecnicamente che in velocità


----------



## davoreb (30 Luglio 2015)

Per me ha fatto molto bene oggi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Senza dimenticare la scorsa stagione dove in scioltezza si è fatto uccellare da qualsiasi giocatore che abbia calcato la sua fascia



l'anno scorso è stato penoso, complice anche gli innumerevoli infortuni, ma è ingiudicabile,
Saponara e Niang appena andati via sembravano dei fenomeni, Antonelli appena è arrivato è diventato un paracarro.
Vediamo quest'anno, io dico che merita ancora simpatia e un pò di fiducia


----------



## aleslash (30 Luglio 2015)

Buono in difesa, in attacco moscio


----------



## Aron (30 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il suo problema è nella testa. Sta a Sinisa provare il miracolo di recuperarlo perchè questo è perso completo, ve l'assicuro.
> 
> Ad oggi nelle gerarchie parte dietro Abate ed Antonelli...ed occhio a Calabria, pure lui lo può scavalcare.



Calabria a oggi è titolare. Giocherebbe Abate solo per un questione di rispetto e per non fargli montare la testa.

De Sciglio invece è proprio perso per me, per diversi motivi: tre anni difficili che smonterebbero anche Maradona, scarsa personalità, insicurezza a causa dei molti infortuni (la paura di infortunarsi capita a diversi giocatori, il cui rendimento viene poi inevitabilmente condizionato), stanchezza del Milan dopo l'accostamento a certe big d'Europa, la sofferenza del confronto in lontananza con Darmian, e altro ancora.
Per me se restasse altri dieci anni al Milan, resterebbe quello che è.
Altrove potrebbe trovare la sua dimensione o esplodere come Darmian.


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

Ormai c'é una presa di posizione senza nemmeno giudicare i FATTI.
Oggi é stato insuperabile e giocava contro Cristiano Ronaldo, é tatticamente molto intelligente e corre moltissimo. Un paio di palloni buoni dentro li ha anche messi. Non trovo il senso dei commenti "De Sciglio penoso". Vhe partita guardate?


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Si può recuperare ma non so da noi, sarà fondamentale il lavoro mentale di Sinisa su quel ragazzo.
Che sia chiaro non sarà mai un fenomeno ma neanche tutto sto schifo può diventare un buon terzino se si riprende.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Luglio 2015)

Questo ragazzo ha enormi,forse insormontabili problemi di personalità. Ci sta essere timidi ed insicuri agli esordi,ma l'occhietto da cerbiattino a 23 anni suonati e con già una buona esperienza alle spalle è inaccettabile a questi livelli.


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo ha enormi,forse insormontabili problemi di personalità. Ci sta essere timidi ed insicuri agli esordi,ma l'occhietto da cerbiattino a 23 anni suonati e con già una buona esperienza alle spalle è inaccettabile a questi livelli.



Hai ragione. Un conto é ciò che dici tu, un conto é dire che fa schifo in campo. Assolutamente no. É uno dei giocatori tatticamente più attenti che abbiamo, potrebbe tranquillamente giocare DC.


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Luglio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ormai c'é una presa di posizione senza nemmeno giudicare i FATTI.
> Oggi é stato insuperabile e giocava contro Cristiano Ronaldo, é tatticamente molto intelligente e corre moltissimo. Un paio di palloni buoni dentro li ha anche messi. Non trovo il senso dei commenti "De Sciglio penoso". Vhe partita guardate?



Tu che partite guardi?

Oggi Cristiano nel primo tempo era in ciabatte e nel secondo in calzini. 
De Sciglio non è arrivato sul fondo nemmeno mezza volta, non ha provato mezzo dribbling per superare l'uomo, si è limitato a sbagliare molti appoggi semplici e a noiosi retropassaggi a Lopez (ne farà 10-15 a partita, una follia). 

Zero personalità, fisicamente debole, tecnicamente mediocre.


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Tu che partite guardi?
> 
> Oggi Cristiano nel primo tempo era in ciabatte e nel secondo in calzini.
> De Sciglio non è arrivato sul fondo nemmeno mezza volta, non ha provato mezzo dribbling per superare l'uomo, si è limitato a sbagliare molti appoggi semplici e a noiosi retropassaggi a Lopez (ne farà 10-15 a partita, una follia).
> ...



Giocate meno a Pes. Un terzino é un difensore prima di tutto. La sua princioale attitudine dev'essere la difesa. Se vi siete abituati a giocare a Pes con Babangida terzino destro quella non é la realtá.
Se i canoni di riferimento sono Roberto Carlos e Cafù, quelli erano fenomeni.
Vorrei la lista di questi famigerati terzini che saltano l'uomo e servono decine di assist. 
Nel calcio moderno il terzino si trova spesso chiuso da 2 giocatori minimo. In una squadra derelitta come il milan gli avversari, conoscendo la nullitá dei rossoneri al centro del campo, bloccano sistematicamente il gioco sulle fasce.
Il calcio non è una somma di sombreri, rabone e doppi passi con le gambe tese come pinocchio. É un insieme di movimenti tattici perfetti con alcuni solisti che spiccano. se pensi che un qualsiasi terzini al MONDO messo in questo Milan possa fare la differenza, forse bisogna cominciare a guardare con occhi diversi le partite di calcio. C'é talmente poco qualitá nel Milan che alcuni giocatori NON vengono pressati. Dunque oltre la metá campo siamo sempre in inferioritá numerica.
Dunque, o hai R.Carlos e Cafù in fascia con Pirlo e Seedorf al centro, oppure i Poli e i Montolivo sono marcati a 5/6 mt di distanza raddoppiando e chiudendo la strada ai terzini sistematicamentr.


----------



## Hammer (30 Luglio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ormai c'é una presa di posizione senza nemmeno giudicare i FATTI.
> Oggi é stato insuperabile e giocava contro Cristiano Ronaldo, é tatticamente molto intelligente e corre moltissimo. Un paio di palloni buoni dentro li ha anche messi. Non trovo il senso dei commenti "De Sciglio penoso". Vhe partita guardate?



No boh davvero. Cioè le scorse amichevoli non ha affatto giocato bene, in questa mi sembra se la sia cavata anche se non direi "insuperabile". Mi sa che qui ci si aspetta troppo il terzino alla Serginho.


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Luglio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Giocate meno a Pes. Un terzino é un difensore prima di tutto. La sua princioale attitudine dev'essere la difesa. Se vi siete abituati a giocare a Pes con Babangida terzino destro quella non é la realtá.
> Se i canoni di riferimento sono Roberto Carlos e Cafù, quelli erano fenomeni.
> Vorrei la lista di questi famigerati terzini che saltano l'uomo e servono decine di assist.
> Nel calcio moderno il terzino si trova spesso chiuso da 2 giocatori minimo. In una squadra derelitta come il milan gli avversari, conoscendo la nullitá dei rossoneri al centro del campo, bloccano sistematicamente il gioco sulle fasce.
> ...



Il tuo discorso è condivisibile in molti punti, ma De Sciglio è scarso. 
Oggi di terzini dal costo non esorbitante molto più presenti in fase offensiva (vitali in un 4-3-1-2) ce ne sono diversi: Alex Sandro, Kurzawa, Baba, Mendy, lo stesso Zappacosta sa scendere meglio del nostro Mattia.


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

Mendy, Alex Sandro e Kurzawa sono dei terzini di spinta. Stiamo parlando di cose diverse. Il Milan odierno non ha Desailly, non ha Davids, non ha Gattuso. Non può per equilibri tattici avere terzini che facciano fare "ooooh" al pubblico pagante ma che non conoscano il significato della parola "diagonale difensiva"
Zappacosta non lo commento nemmeno, alla prima partita a San Siro se la farebbe nei pantaloni.


----------



## Julian Ross (31 Luglio 2015)

In un modulo come il nostro i terzini che sappiano spingere sono indispensabili per il gioco sulle fasce. 

Zappacosta è già migliore di De Sciglio, parla il campionato passato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2015)

è un giocatore universalmente definito come ''da recuperare''


è il 31 Luglio


----------



## Dexter (4 Agosto 2015)

Un dirigente intellligente (quindi non il nostro AD) lo sbolognerebbe per una 15ina di milioni (tanto con i prezzi che girano..) e con quei soldi prenderebbe un centrocampista decente il giorno stesso. Tanto vale puntare su Calabria no? Lo salterei pure io a calcetto De Sciglio.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Agosto 2015)

Giocatore smarrito.


----------



## Snake (4 Agosto 2015)

verso il baratro e oltre


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Agosto 2015)

nono ma lo cerca il barça.


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Un dirigente intellligente (quindi non il nostro AD) lo sbolognerebbe per una 15ina di milioni (tanto con i prezzi che girano..) e con quei soldi prenderebbe un centrocampista decente il giorno stesso. Tanto vale puntare su Calabria no? Lo salterei pure io a calcetto De Sciglio.



Figuriamoci se esiste qualcuno che paga 15 mln per questo qui, basta averlo visto una volta 12 mesi a questa parte, una. 

Mentalmente è completamente perso e atleticamente non riesce a riprendersi. Se Sinisa lo recupera è un miracolo vero e proprio.


----------



## yohann (4 Agosto 2015)

Deve andate via per il bene di tutti.
Sta giocando come se rischiasse la sedia elettrica ad ogni giocata e sbaglia sempre...per non parlare della lentezza totalmente inadeguato.
Dispiace alla sua età dovrebbe avere voglio di spaccare il mondo invece è pieno di incertezze.


----------



## alcyppa (4 Agosto 2015)

Se c'è qualcuno disposto a darci anche solo un campionario di cialde per espresso per De Sciglio è proprio il caso di accettare, porgergli il buon Mattia tutto infiocchettato e schizzare via prima che ci ripensino.

Che sia crollato mentalmente fino a raggiungere lo stadio di un mitile o che sia realmente inadeguato non importa: da noi non ha più nulla da dare.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Agosto 2015)

Non c'è più. È fragile, si fa saltare con una facilità incredibile e non spinge sulla fascia.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2015)

Dare in prestito al Genoa, subito. Ma ora come ora probabilmente non lo prenderebbe manco il Carpi


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2015)

Mi auguro che questo precampionato serva a farlo fuori definitivamente.

Scarsissimo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Agosto 2015)

E' veramente scarso, per carità bravo ragazzo, ma a noi serve gente che sà correre e crossare sulle fasce e lui, da terzino quale è, non lo sa proprio fare. Quei pochi mesi con Allegri qualche anno fa, furono un caso.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Agosto 2015)

davvero inguardabile,non sa fare più niente


----------



## Serginho (5 Agosto 2015)

Spero non venga schierato piu', ormai non ne azzecca una da secoli. Puntiamo su Calabria come giovane in rampa di lancio


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2015)

A walking dead man.


----------



## danyaj87 (5 Agosto 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Spero non venga schierato piu', ormai non ne azzecca una da secoli. Puntiamo su Calabria come giovane in rampa di lancio



Perchè poretto Mattia ha 34 anni. Io dico che allo stesso modo verrà bruciato Calabria. Proprio allo stesso identico modo. Bisogna fargli ritrovare la fiducia a sto ragazzo. Altrimenti faccia come Darmian, giri l'Italia, trovi il suo Torino e poi esploda definitivamente.


----------



## Serginho (5 Agosto 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Perchè poretto Mattia ha 34 anni. Io dico che allo stesso modo verrà bruciato Calabria. Proprio allo stesso identico modo. Bisogna fargli ritrovare la fiducia a sto ragazzo. Altrimenti faccia come Darmian, giri l'Italia, trovi il suo Torino e poi esploda definitivamente.



Non dico questo, ma sta giocando male sempre da ormai un anno. La scorsa stagione è stato uno dei peggiori e a noi servono certezze, altrimenti non ci si può lamentare se arriviamo dietro


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2015)

Quanto è scarso, sbaglia ogni cosa


----------



## Julian Ross (5 Agosto 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Perchè poretto Mattia ha 34 anni. Io dico che allo stesso modo verrà bruciato Calabria. Proprio allo stesso identico modo. Bisogna fargli ritrovare la fiducia a sto ragazzo. Altrimenti faccia come Darmian, giri l'Italia, trovi il suo Torino e poi esploda definitivamente.



Ormai De Sciglio ha 23 anni, non più 19, eppure invece di migliorare è sempre regredito (io ho pensato sin dall'inizio che fosse scarso, nonostante il pompaggio mediatico inverosimile). 
La realtà è che è davvero scandaloso! Si fa saltare sempre e da chiunque, sbaglia appoggi, stop, cross, non azzecca nulla!

Qualcuno lo lodava per la partita con il Madrid dicendo che aveva fermato un Ronaldo in ciabatte, beh...ieri tra Bernat e Douglas (non Messi e Neymar) non ci ha capito nulla ed è stato umiliato più di una volta. 

Mandatelo via!


----------



## danjr (5 Agosto 2015)

Il nulla cosmico


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2015)

Scarso.Ma non è che il terzino dall'altra parte sia molto meglio eppure nessuno ne parla.


----------



## Julian Ross (5 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Scarso.Ma non è che il terzino dall'altra parte sia molto meglio eppure nessuno ne parla.



Perchè nessuno ha mai paragonato Antonelli a Maldini. Le aspettative insensate su De Sciglio rendono il suo crollo più fragoroso. 
Antonelli è un medio giocatore e tale rimarrà sempre.


----------



## robs91 (5 Agosto 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Perchè nessuno ha mai paragonato Antonelli a Maldini. Le aspettative insensate su De Sciglio rendono il suo crollo più fragoroso.
> Antonelli è un medio giocatore e tale rimarrà sempre.


Qui in Italia appena un giovane fa una prestazione decente partono i paragoni assurdi.Tanto per fare un es Bernardeschi per due golletti in amichevole contro il Barca è già il nuovo Baggio.Ma aldilà dei paragoni abbiamo solo terzini scandalosi,e non si fa nulla x rimediare.


----------



## DannySa (5 Agosto 2015)

Giocatore imbarazzante, noto che comincia le partite sempre con una certa calma e controllo, poi piano piano comincia a sparire dal match mentalmente e ad essere completamente nullo in entrambe le fasi, è un giocatore che salterebbe pure mia nonna, tanto l'unica cosa che fa quando lo puntano è indietreggiare, ieri sul primo gol doveva pressare il giocatore invece di lasciargli tutto lo spazio per accentrarsi e tirare (tra l'altro il fenomeno si aspettava che andasse sulla fascia ed è stato un gioco da ragazzi); la differenza con un terzino come Darmian è spaventosa, Darmian oltre a non indietreggiare mai troppo va sempre diretto sull'uomo e nell'1vs1 è decisamente dura andargli via, De Sciglio ormai è un giocatore completamente spento e oltre tutto non è nemmeno 'sto gran terzino, ergo è un giocatore che non può più stare qui.
Io non ho dubbi, dentro Calabria fuori lui definitivamente, la differenza anche con lui è netta, Calabria si mantiene costante nel gioco e al limite cresce con l'andare del match, De Sciglio l'unica cosa che fa è ESSERE scarso.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Agosto 2015)

Magari fosse scarso.
In questo momento non è proprio un calciatore, il che è ancora peggio.
Io continuo ad avere una piccolissima speranza possa cambiare (molto molto piccola), ma se non tira fuori gli attributi nelle prime 2/3 giornate di campionato può marcire in tribuna da qui a quando rimarrà con questa maglia.


----------



## Julian Ross (5 Agosto 2015)

Anche in questi pochi minuti ha sbagliato TUTTI gli appoggi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2015)

Toh, a destra e ina squadra di calcio gioca bene

Che strano eh ?


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Toh, a destra e ina squadra di calcio gioca bene
> 
> Che strano eh ?


Assolutamente normale.
Solo il classico milanista da bar comincia a insultare un ragazzo di 23 anni dopo una stagione imzaghiana drammatica.
Questo é forte, io lo dico da mesi amche quando tutti lo insulavano.
Ordinatissimo in difesa, salta l'uomo e oggi ha messo un paio di cross interessanti


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Assolutamente normale.
> Solo il classico milanista da bar comincia a insultare un ragazzo di 23 anni dopo una stagione imzaghiana drammatica.
> Questo é forte, io lo dico da mesi amche quando tutti lo insulavano.
> Ordinatissimo in difesa, salta l'uomo e oggi ha messo un paio di cross interessanti



D'accordo sul ragazzo ma lasciamo perdere i discorsi sul classico milanista...


----------



## uoteghein (17 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> D'accordo sul ragazzo ma lasciamo perdere i discorsi sul classico milanista...



Non era riferito a te!
Ma é verissimo che il tifoso medio é capace di mitizzare e demolire un giocatore in 4 partite.
De Sciglio é forte, PUNTO.
Sono valori oggettivi che vanno analizzati.
Non é un fuoriclasse certo, ma in una squadra di calcio decente con un sistema di gioco é un giocatore tutto fuorché scarso!


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2015)

Oggi si è visto il De Sciglio di una volta. Per niente timido, ha spinto molto sulla fascia offrendo cross. Molto lucido anche in fase difensiva.


----------



## Love (17 Agosto 2015)

calabria a farsi le ossa,tipo ely in questi anni,de sciglio titolare a dx con riserva abate...antonelli riserva a sx di coentrao che il real per 12/15 mln ti cede tranquillamente...ma mi sa che chiedo troppo..


----------



## Julian Ross (18 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Oggi si è visto il De Sciglio di una volta. Per niente timido, ha spinto molto sulla fascia offrendo cross. Molto lucido anche in fase difensiva.



Vediamolo contro una squadra di serie A.
Lanzafame stasera lo ha comunque saltato un paio di volte. Piano a riabilitarlo.


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Buona partita. De Sciglio sarà un ottimo calciatore. Mai un fuoriclasse assoluto, ma ottimo lo diventerà. A differenza di El Shaarawy è recuperabile. Poi è un terzino più difensivo che offensivo e questo è già un plus. Il suo difetto maggiore è la poca personalità e l'influenzabilità dello spogliatoio. Ma sono convinto che sarà il calciatore che più gioverà le cure di Sinisa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Ho sempre pensato che lui sarebbe stato uno dei recuperati di Mihajlovic.


----------



## Hammer (18 Agosto 2015)

Credo in Sinisa



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Toh, a destra e ina squadra di calcio gioca bene
> 
> Che strano eh ?



.


----------



## Milanoide (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Buona partita. De Sciglio sarà un ottimo calciatore. Mai un fuoriclasse assoluto, ma ottimo lo diventerà. A differenza di El Shaarawy è recuperabile. Poi è un terzino più difensivo che offensivo e questo è già un plus. Il suo difetto maggiore è la poca personalità e l'influenzabilità dello spogliatoio. Ma sono convinto che sarà il calciatore che più gioverà le cure di Sinisa.



Sottoscrivo, ma per me è più offensivo che difensivo.
Nei cross (quelli degli esordi che si spera di rivedere), >> Abate.
Nella marcatura sembra essersi un po' perso, specie nell'anticipo.
Strano per uno che si ipotizzava potesse anche giocare centrale.

Con un po' di calcinculo serbi e potenziamento muscolare forse ritroviamo un giocatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che lui sarebbe stato uno dei recuperati di Mihajlovic.



E se l'altro fosse Montolivo ?


----------



## davoreb (18 Agosto 2015)

ieri molto bene anche in tandem con bertolacci anche se si fa saltare troppo facilmente.


----------



## 2515 (18 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se l'altro fosse Montolivo ?



La lentezza resterebbe e non è un'opzione accettabile nel gioco che vuole proporre il mister. E poi Montolivo è (ahia) il capitano, anche se venisse recuperato (miracolosamente), non avrebbe comunque la personalità che serve per guidare la squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se l'altro fosse Montolivo ?


Io ho fatto due nomi: De Sciglio e Montolivo, però pare che col secondo non stia funzionando...


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

Non mi incanta.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Agosto 2015)

Il primo a tifare per la sua resurrezione è Conte IMHO.
Oltre a noi, anche alla Nazionale manca un terzino giovane che ha già accumulato un minimo di esperienza internazionale.
Lui corrisponde a queste caratteristiche, ma Sinisa dovrà fare un grande lavoro sulla testa del giocatore.
Il primo anno è stato incensato oltre misura, verissimo, ma questo non significa che in quella stagione non giocò bene.
Invito ad andare a rivedere alcune partite della sua prima stagione in A.
Quel De Sciglio non sembra nemmeno parente di 10° grado di quell'aborto dell'anno scorso.
Per lui sarà una stagione importante: se dimostrerà le sue qualità potrà rimanere assolutamente, altrimenti se dovesse avere un'altra stagione in linea con le precedenti, arrivederci e grazie.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Deve ancora trovare quadratura ma oggi è stato abbastanza determinato e affamato. Certo, deve migliorare ancora in tutto però non lo svaluto questa sera.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Un pò sciatto e disordinato avanti, ma almeno inizia a prendere fiducia


----------



## bmb (23 Agosto 2015)

Sono convinto che quest'anno farà molto bene.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Buon prestazione


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Non male, se fosse un pò più incassoso sarebbe meglio.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Agosto 2015)

L'ho già detto di là,il fatto che piano piano si stia ritrovando è stata l'unica nota positiva della serata. Sono contenta che forse lui per primo stia cominciando a ritrovare fiducia,perchè ho sempre pensato che avesse un enorme blocco mentale che gli impediva di fare anche le cose più semplici. Speriamo continui su questa strada e torni ai suoi livelli migliori,ne avremmo bisogno.


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

È palese come debba recuperare appieno la serenità e la fiducia, e la strada potrebbe essere quella giusta. Dopodiché (ri)avremo un ottimo terzino.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2015)

Contro Perugia e Fiorentina si è finalmente rivisto un De Sciglio positivo. Sopratutto mentalmente, speriamo sia la strada giusta.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2015)

Pensando allo scorso campionato sembrerebbe uno scherzo, ma a mio avviso è stato l'unico giocatore di movimento che ieri ha meritato la sufficienza nel disastro di ieri sera. Nulla di eccezionale, ma il ragazzo sembra in ripresa rispetto alla scorsa deprimente stagione. Speriamo di recuperarlo, perché, volente o nolente, è il miglior terzino che abbiamo in rosa dal punto di vista qualitativo. Dovrebbe solamente mostrare più determinazione e cattiveria ... Un passo alla volta: prima di tutto deve ridiventare a tutti gli effetti un giocatore di calcio. Dai Mattia!


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2015)

"I giganti d'Europa vestono le tre strisce"


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "I giganti d'Europa vestono le tre strisce"



Sto malissimo

Ma non avevano nessun altro di più "strong"? In questa immagine già Morata fa abbastanza ridere, sembra un pischellino


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sto malissimo
> 
> Ma non avevano nessun altro di più "strong"? In questa immagine già Morata fa abbastanza ridere, sembra un pischellino



Infatti i due li hanno messi all'angolo.


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sto malissimo
> 
> Ma non avevano nessun altro di più "strong"? In questa immagine già Morata fa abbastanza ridere, sembra un pischellino



Pensandoci mi viene in mente solo Diego Lopez, ma lui è portiere e quindi non va bene. Bacca, forse.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sto malissimo
> 
> Ma non avevano nessun altro di più "strong"? In questa immagine già Morata fa abbastanza ridere, sembra un pischellino



Di fianco a Xabi Alonso e Diego Costa, Morata e Desci sembrano 2 tredicenni 



Butcher ha scritto:


> Pensandoci mi viene in mente solo Diego Lopez, ma lui è portiere e quindi non va bene. Bacca, forse.


Bisogna vedere chi è sponsor Adidas.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2015)

Questo è quello che ci possiamo permettere di offrire, ho detto tutto.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "I giganti d'Europa vestono le tre strisce"



le alternative erano questi 3 bidoni dell'umido.....quindi va bene ancora de sciglio.






anche se per "il marketing in orienteh !!111!!" potevano scegliere honda.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> le alternative erano questi 3 bidoni dell'umido.....quindi va bene ancora de sciglio.



Sì sì, viste le alternative va bene Mattia.
Lo avrei voluto vedere in un Milan diverso, dove sarebbe stato panchinaro all'inizio e sarebbe potuto crescere all'ombra di grandi campioni. In questo Milan un po' (tanto) si sta rovinando lui e un po' lo sta rovinando l'ambiente da cui è circondato.


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2015)

Si parla di centrocampisti ma serve anche un terzino destro tutta la stagione con lui ed Abate sarà una sofferenza.


----------



## Kaladin85 (30 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Si parla di centrocampisti ma serve anche un terzino destro tutta la stagione con lui ed Abate sarà una sofferenza.



C'è Calabria.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

Dall'errore per il gol dell'Empoli in poi non c'ha capito più niente.


----------



## walter 22 (30 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> C'è Calabria.



Serve esperienza, Calabria sembra promettere bene ma non dobbiamo commettere gli errori del passato mandarlo in campo oggi come oggi è un grosso rischio. Io lo farei crescere altrove senza inutili pressioni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2015)

Non so più come commentarlo


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2015)

Passi avanti nelle prime due ufficiali, ieri tornato nelle sue paure. Questo con la testa non ci sta proprio.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2015)

segue molto l'umore del tecnico a mio avviso....

a mio avviso è un altro quest'anno!!
piena fiducia in lui


----------



## mark (7 Settembre 2015)

Visto ieri con l'Italia!! A mio avviso si sta riprendendo, io punto ancora molto su di lui, ovviamente va recuperato mentalmente, ma Sinisa sembra lo stia facendo!!


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2015)

E' vero, mi è sembrato in questo periodo il miglior de Sciglio della sua pur mediocre carriera.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2015)

Mattia sembra davvero si stia riprendendo rispetto all'anno scorso (partita da 6,5 ieri sera), ma è secondo me ancora un lontano parente del giocatore della stagione 2012/2013. Se comunque nel primo anno in A è stato sopravvalutato (il vero problema è stato quel paragone blasfemo), rimango convinto che sia un giocatore che può dare ancora molto a Milan e Nazionale. Dipende tutto dalla sua testa.


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Settembre 2015)

buona prova ieri sera.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mattia sembra davvero si stia riprendendo rispetto all'anno scorso (partita da 6,5 ieri sera), ma è secondo me ancora un lontano parente del giocatore della stagione 2012/2013. *Se comunque nel primo anno in A è stato sopravvalutato* (il vero problema è stato quel paragone blasfemo), rimango convinto che sia un giocatore che può dare ancora molto a Milan e Nazionale. Dipende tutto dalla sua testa.



Ricordo perfettamente come sai.


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2015)

Il suo problema un anno a questa parte è chiaramente mentale.


----------



## koti (7 Settembre 2015)

Ieri sembrava un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ricordo perfettamente come sai.



Però le prestazioni c'erano. Molti tifosi lo considerano un brocco totale come se avesse giocato sempre male, magari dopo averlo esaltato il primo anno. Aldilà di ieri, vedo dei segnali (piccoli per ora) di miglioramento. Prima di cantar vittoria aspetto di vederlo all'opera al derby


----------



## wildfrank (7 Settembre 2015)

Sulla strada del completo recupero tecnico/agonistico/mentale!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Però le prestazioni c'erano. Molti tifosi lo considerano un brocco totale come se avesse giocato sempre male, magari dopo averlo esaltato il primo anno. Aldilà di ieri, vedo dei segnali (piccoli per ora) di miglioramento. Prima di cantar vittoria aspetto di vederlo all'opera al derby



Beh il calo è stato evidente e si prende giustamente le critiche, non è da risparmiare solo perchè giovane. Speriamo migliori ancora gradualmente dopo questo buon inizio.


----------



## Alex (7 Settembre 2015)

ieri non mi e' dispiaciuto


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh il calo è stato evidente e si prende giustamente le critiche, non è da risparmiare solo perchè giovane. Speriamo migliori ancora gradualmente dopo questo buon inizio.



No no, aspè, non intendevo questo. Anzi, secondo me è stato criticato anche poco viste le prestazioni.
Mi auguro riesca a non farmi vedere più giocare Abate, nemmeno per errore.


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Settembre 2015)

ieri non mi è dispiaciuto, appare in crescita, ma a parer mio deve darsi una svegliata caratterialmente, sempre troppo timido e crescere tecnicamente.. fa sempre il compitino, mai una giocata completa fatta bene


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ieri non mi è dispiaciuto, appare in crescita, ma a parer mio deve darsi una svegliata caratterialmente, sempre troppo timido e crescere tecnicamente.. fa sempre il compitino, mai una giocata completa fatta bene



In questi tempi per lui difficili va benissimo faccia il compitino e lo faccia bene, voler strafare porta sempre e solo danni. Quando avrà trovato un suo equilibrio psicofisico allora si è giusto provi a dare anche qualcosina in più, ad oggi meglio il compitino con diligenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2015)

Io sinceramente sono sconcertato dalla mancanza di personalità cronica dei terzini italiani...Mattia mi pare un esempio lampante: ha doti fisiche e anche tecniche eppure mai che tenti una giocata, un dribbling, un accentramento con tiro, raramente si propone..sembra che un terzino debba fare solo le diagonali e qualche sovrapposizione...siamo fermi alla categoria giovanissimi qua eh....


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Lui è recuperabile a differenza del caso perso El Shaarawy. De Sciglio è poi un terzino più difensivo che offensivo. Merce rara ad oggi. Speriamo Mihajlovic lo risollevi.

Secondo me in questo biennio si è fatto troppo influenzare dalle serpi dello spogliatoio. E' timido e ha già poca personalità. Ma se le serpi togliessero il disturbo potrebbe sviluppare ancor meglio il suo carattere.


----------



## alessandro77 (7 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> In questi tempi per lui difficili va benissimo faccia il compitino e lo faccia bene, voler strafare porta sempre e solo danni. Quando avrà trovato un suo equilibrio psicofisico allora si è giusto provi a dare anche qualcosina in più, ad oggi meglio il compitino con diligenza.



non intendevo dire che deve strafare, ma il compitino sono bene o male due stagioni che glielo vedo fare, a parte la stagione d'esordio giocata nella prima parte alla grande.. sarebbe ora che si elevasse un "cicinin"


----------



## Hammer (7 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mattia sembra davvero si stia riprendendo rispetto all'anno scorso (partita da 6,5 ieri sera), ma è secondo me ancora un lontano parente del giocatore della stagione 2012/2013. *Se comunque nel primo anno in A è stato sopravvalutato* (il vero problema è stato quel paragone blasfemo), rimango convinto che sia un giocatore che può dare ancora molto a Milan e Nazionale. Dipende tutto dalla sua testa.



C'è da dire che aveva fatto una stagione da top five dei terzini di Serie A, quell'anno. Poi vabbè, il paragone è roba da mentecatti giornalai...


----------



## 666psycho (7 Settembre 2015)

dai! sembra riprendersi! Forza Mattia!


----------



## folletto (7 Settembre 2015)

In nazionale sembra un altro, sarà lo spogliatoio del Milan che ormai dovrebbe essere veramente na schifezza, in linea con la (non)società


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Settembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> In nazionale sembra un altro, sarà lo spogliatoio del Milan che ormai dovrebbe essere veramente na schifezza, in linea con la (non)società



Ho notato la stessa cosa. Uno spogliatoio normale lo agevolerebbe molto. Ma probabilmente contano anche i tifosi, che a San Siro ormai lo avranno puntato. Non è un caso se in nazionale offre sempre prestazioni migliori. Purtroppo ha un carattere debole e per giocare serenamente ha bisogno di un ambiente sano e che gli dia fiducia. Non ha la forza mentale per superare da solo certi problemi.


----------



## Symon (10 Settembre 2015)

Per me le difficoltà di De Sciglio sono legate a due fattori, una a suo favore una contro:

La prima è che non si trova a suo agio a Milanello, c'è qualcosa che non lo fà essere tranquillo nelle partite giocate col Milan e quindi la non serenità si riflette in campo: ha paura di sbagliare, non si propone, fà il "compitino" e a volte sbaglia pure quello. Però quel "qualcosa" non si capisce cosa possa essere, e non lo si verrà neanche a sapere se non si è all'interno o "vicini" allo spogliatoio. Il punto è che lo abbiamo da 4 stagioni nella rosa del Milan e non ha mai combinato nulla di buono. Se non si sveglia in breve (ha già 23 anni) vuol dire che non'è adatto ad una squadra come il Milan e forse neanche alla serie A. Non può permettersi il 6 politico (se non meno) in qualsiasi partita, a questi livelli.

La seconda è meno verosimile, ma quello che scaturisce è che è una gran raccomandato. Dai giornalisti, ai telecronisti, agli allenatori del Milan e non, passando da dirigenti, ci sono un sacco di complimenti esagerati e capacità tecniche inventate e altro che non gli competono assolutamente.
Ora capisco che gli addetti ai lavori lo vedano spesso anche in allenamento e che lì possa esprimere il meglio di sè (ricollegandosi alla prima ipotesi) ma se uno non fà le stesse cose su due campi da calcio uguali con la sola differenza della centralità del contesto vuol dire che non'è un giocatore da Milan.
Futuro Maldini? Esperienza e classe da giocatore navigato? Tranquillità assoluta e doti tecniche superiori???
Ma vediamo allo stesso modo le cose? Pare di no. Sottolineo che sono frasi riportate.


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Settembre 2015)

Symon ha scritto:


> Per me le difficoltà di De Sciglio sono legate a due fattori, una a suo favore una contro:
> 
> La prima è che non si trova a suo agio a Milanello, c'è qualcosa che non lo fà essere tranquillo nelle partite giocate col Milan e quindi la non serenità si riflette in campo: ha paura di sbagliare, non si propone, fà il "compitino" e a volte sbaglia pure quello. Però quel "qualcosa" non si capisce cosa possa essere, e non lo si verrà neanche a sapere se non si è all'interno o "vicini" allo spogliatoio. Il punto è che lo abbiamo da 4 stagioni nella rosa del Milan e non ha mai combinato nulla di buono. Se non si sveglia in breve (ha già 23 anni) vuol dire che non'è adatto ad una squadra come il Milan e forse neanche alla serie A. Non può permettersi il 6 politico (se non meno) in qualsiasi partita, a questi livelli.
> 
> ...



La penso esattamente come te. 
Si sono inventate storie incredibili su doti improbabili che il campo smentisce sempre.


----------



## Gas (11 Settembre 2015)

L'ipotesi di problemi con l'ambiente di Milanello potrebbe essere verosimile. Potrebbe essere ad esempio che sia stato osteggiato da Abate perchè gli avrebbe rubato il ruolo di terzino destro, difatti l'hanno dirottato sulla sinistra.



Symon ha scritto:


> Futuro Maldini? Esperienza e classe da giocatore navigato? Tranquillità assoluta e doti tecniche superiori???
> Ma vediamo allo stesso modo le cose? Pare di no. Sottolineo che sono frasi riportate.



Io non dimentico la prima stagione, in quella stagione quelle doti le aveva messe in mostra, io le avevo viste e non mi rimangio quelle impressioni. Poi è successo qualcosa e ad ora, hai ragione, non si vedono più.


----------



## Symon (11 Settembre 2015)

Scusami ma non sono d'accordo.
Abate per me deve giocare perchè LUI ha fatto vedere doti da Milan nelle prime due stagioni. Corsa, voglia di proporsi sempre, ottimi cross, resistenza sopra la media, e anche ottime capacità difensive con recuperi, diagonali ecc.
E De Sciglio è stato dirottato a sinistra perchè manca Antonelli. Visto che Galliani in sede di mercato non si è accorto che oltre al titolare (-.-) Antonelli... non c'era più nessun terzino sin di ruolo, bisogna incominciare ad adattare.

Inoltre io De Sciglio che gioca bene l'ho visto in 3 anni in una partita: un derby di due stagioni fà. Poi mai più.
Se è vero che il Real di Carletto offriva 20 mln di euro per lui, lo avrei scortato io a Madrid, giuro.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (11 Settembre 2015)

Symon ha scritto:


> Scusami ma non sono d'accordo.
> Abate per me deve giocare perchè LUI ha fatto vedere doti da Milan nelle prime due stagioni. Corsa, voglia di proporsi sempre, ottimi cross, resistenza sopra la media, e anche ottime capacità difensive con recuperi, diagonali ecc.
> E De Sciglio è stato dirottato a sinistra perchè manca Antonelli. Visto che Galliani in sede di mercato non si è accorto che oltre al titolare (-.-) Antonelli... non c'era più nessun terzino sin di ruolo, bisogna incominciare ad adattare.
> 
> ...



Abate ha fatto vedere doti da Milan? Ma quando mai? Abate e ottimi cross sono due cose che non possono stare insieme, come anche ottime capacità difensive. Lui ha dalla sua parte SOLO la corsa.
Per quanto riguarda De Sciglio, non è vero che ha giocato bene solo una partita di 3 anni fa, in quell'anno ha dimostrato di avere talento, e non poco... che poi si sia perso completamente questo è fuori dubbio, sicuramente gli infortuni non l'hanno aiutato e ancora meno la situazione attuale, dove è difficile mantenere una costante crescita per un giovane in una rosa simile, composta da amebe e mezz'uomini. 
Pian pianino sta dimostrando evidenti miglioramenti, con Sinisa e Conte in nazionale che gli danno fiducia, tornerà a giocare ai suoi livelli secondo me.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2015)

Sta linea del fuorigioco?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

Oggi bene. Solo un errore

E se lo dico io...


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Stasera davvero bene, errore palese a parte. Non lo dico per scaramanzia...


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Mah.
Le partite da sei in pagella di De Sciglio si abbassano di almeno mezzo punto nel momento in cui si vede come giocano i terzini delle altre squadre.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Settembre 2015)

Oggi bene. Si sta riprendendo. Io credo ancora in lui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Solita partitina buona, ottima in difesa

Aveva il compagno di minipersonalità Santon davanti, poteva e doveva spingere molto di più

Fosse uscito un attimo prima dalla posizione e avesse chiuso Guarin gli avrei fatto una statua, ma non è colpa sua lì


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2015)

Bello vederlo in crescita, speriamo continui.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2015)

Ricordiamoci che l'anno scorso era il nulla più assoluto.
Chiaramente non era il giocatore di 2 stagioni fa ma è in crescita.
Difensivamente ha sbagliato solo il fuorigioco (che però poteva costare il gol di Icardi), si è spinto qualche volta in avanti ma contro Santon poteva fare molto di più. Comunque bene.


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2015)

anche stasera deludente,ha sulla coscienza i goal subiti


----------



## Snake (19 Settembre 2015)

patetico, su quel tentativo al volo son cascato dalla sedia


----------



## Dexter (19 Settembre 2015)

Da cedere il prima possibile per finanziare l'acquisto di un terzino vero.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2015)

E' davvero scarso.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Si è perso da tempo.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

Calabria è un terzino.
De Sciglio non lo è da tempo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Settembre 2015)

basta basta basta basta....grazie di tutto ma basta...


----------



## Snake (19 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> basta basta basta basta....grazie di tutto ma basta...



grazie di niente, è De Sciglio mica Maldini


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Settembre 2015)

È troppo scarso...è semplicemente troppo scarso e ha la personalità di un dodicenne.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (20 Settembre 2015)

Ogni partita se non ne combina una non è contento. Non ci siamo Mattia, non ci siamo proprio. Ah, controlla se per caso non hai scambiato le scarpe... Tiri a banana come se piovesse.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

Peccato, alterna buone cose (si propone costantemente davanti, crossa, tenta alcune volte il tiro e solitamente è preciso nelle chiusure difensive a parte stasera) a momenti di black-out (errori tecnici grossolani e stasera addirittura sbaglia su entrambi i gol).


----------



## The Ripper (20 Settembre 2015)

calabria e antonelli titolari
de sciglio noin ha carisma. ha solo buona volontà


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Settembre 2015)

Tristissimo come sempre, quando c'è da mettere una palla in mezzo c'è da piangere. In più l'errore sul secondo gol è gravissimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> calabria e antonelli titolari
> de sciglio noin ha carisma. ha solo buona volontà



A malincuore non posso che condividere


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Settembre 2015)

Spero che la immonda partita di eri metta una pietra tombale sulla sua avventura al Milan.
Peccato che Felicioli sia infortunato, perchè sarebbe 100 volte meglio.
A gennaio un terzino sinistro deve essere la prima necessità sul mercato


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Spero che la immonda partita di eri metta una pietra tombale sulla sua avventura al Milan.
> Peccato che Felicioli sia infortunato, perchè sarebbe 100 volte meglio.
> A gennaio un terzino sinistro deve essere la prima necessità sul mercato



C'è già Antonelli che almeno per ora secondo me basta e avanza.


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è già Antonelli che almeno per ora secondo me basta e avanza.



Antonelli è molto propenso agli infortuni, è un rischio avere solo lui in rosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Oggi bravo, il primo gol è merito anche suo.


----------



## diavolo (22 Settembre 2015)

Oggi sembra un calciatore


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

La squadra gira => lui gioca decentemente

La squadra degenera => cala 10 volte più degli altri diventando uno dei punti più deboli

Manca totalmente di personalità


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2015)

Ieri mi è piaciuto...io continuerei con lui e calabria terzini....sperando che lui migliori sempre di più e non abbia più cali spaventosi e calabria non si monti la testa,lavori,si impegni e cresca sempre di più diventando quello che tutti si aspettano che diventi e cioè un signor terzino...


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Settembre 2015)

Ieri non ha fatto errori difensivi gravi (ma di incertezze almeno un paio).
In fase offensiva però è stato un disastro, ha perso praticamente tutti i palloni.
Non c'è nulla da fare, sia lui che abate non sono capaci di fare entrambe le fasi: se giocano bene in difesa, sono inutili in attacco, se spingono, fanno vaccate dietro.
Attualmente Antonelli e Calabria sono di tre spanne migliori di lui e meritano di giocare loro.


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2015)

Continuo a sostenere che sia un terzino destro


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Continuo a sostenere che sia un terzino destro



Si beh, il sinistro lo usa poco e male, è chiaramente un destro. Mica come Maldini che giocava a sinistra ed usava bene entrambi.


----------



## Danielsan (23 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ieri non ha fatto errori difensivi gravi (ma di incertezze almeno un paio).
> In fase offensiva però è stato un disastro, ha perso praticamente tutti i palloni.
> Non c'è nulla da fare, sia lui che abate non sono capaci di fare entrambe le fasi: se giocano bene in difesa, sono inutili in attacco, se spingono, fanno vaccate dietro.
> Attualmente Antonelli e Calabria sono di tre spanne migliori di lui e meritano di giocare loro.



Mi pare che la punizione di Balotelli sia scaturita da una giocata offensiva di De Sciglio...


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh, il sinistro lo usa poco e male, è chiaramente un destro. Mica come Maldini che giocava a sinistra ed usava bene entrambi.



Stiamo parliando in assoluto del miglior difensore degli ultimi vent'anni...


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2015)

Ieri bene nel primo tempo, la punizione di Balotelli arriva grazie ad una sua azione offensiva.
Nel secondo tempo è andato in confusione come tutto il resto della squadra, anche se l'Udinese ha continuato a sfondare sull'altra fascia.
Ha però sbagliato, specie nel secondo tempo, passaggi davvero elementari, tipici di un giocatore debole mentalmente, non scarso.
Siccome non lo considero scarso, da lui mi aspetto di più.
Secondo me non ha iniziato male, ma sia nel derby che col Palermo ha commesso 2 errori "mortali" nel fare il fuorigioco: uno ci ha costato il gol, l'altro poco ci mancava. Più attenzione durante il match, più cattiveria e meno frenesia quando si tratta di passare il pallone ai compagni.



Hammer ha scritto:


> Continuo a sostenere che sia un terzino destro


.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

De Sciglio sta facendo meglio dell'anno scorso. Deve ritrovare la sicurezza, è troppo condizionato dalla atteggiamento generale della squadra. finché la squadra gira, gira anche lui. Speriamo continui a migliorare


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *De Sciglio sta facendo meglio dell'anno scorso.* Deve ritrovare la sicurezza, è troppo condizionato dalla atteggiamento generale della squadra. finché la squadra gira, gira anche lui. Speriamo continui a migliorare



Fare peggio era pressoché impossibile


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Fare peggio era pressoché impossibile



vero.  anche se Bonera ha dimostrato che è possiblie fare sempre peggio.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2015)

Meglio dello scorso anno, ma non è un terzino titolare da Milan. Ormai me ne sono convinto pure io. 
Gli manca la personalità e la cattiveria. STOP.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Settembre 2015)

Troppo criticato, ha ancora molti margini di crescita


----------



## Albijol (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il mio più grande errore di valutazione, ammetto che dopo quelle prestazioni dell'anno del terzo posto io vedevo un futuro radioso per lui. Ho cannato completamente: non sa crossare, non sa dribblare, è mediamente lento per essere un terzino, fa errori tattici da Lega Pro, si perde sempre l'uomo, si fa saltare come se fosse un birillo...ma che cacchio sa fare questo qua? Non deve più vedere il campo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Posso vantarmi di averci visto parecchio lungo qualche anno fa. 
Idem per Antonelli


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2015)

Penso che sarebbe inadatto anche in Serie B.

E' davvero scarso. Ma scarso scarso.


----------



## koti (5 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che sarebbe inadatto anche in Serie B.
> 
> E' davvero scarso. Ma scarso scarso.


Forse nel Sassuolo o nel Chievo ci potrebbe giocare.


----------



## Julian Ross (5 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Troppo criticato, ha ancora molti margini di crescita



Troppo poco criticato. 
Farebbe fatica in serie D perché non ha un minimo di carattere e poi, diciamocelo, tecnicamente non ha nulla! 
Ieri Insigne e Mertens si sono divertiti come alla scapoli Vs ammogliati. 
Ridicolo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Troppo poco criticato.
> Farebbe fatica in serie D perché non ha un minimo di carattere e poi, diciamocelo, tecnicamente non ha nulla!
> Ieri Insigne e Mertens si sono divertiti come alla scapoli Vs ammogliati.
> Ridicolo.



Allora i nostri CT sono degli idioti visto che continuano a convocarlo in nazionale?

Ieri Insigne a iniziato a scherzarlo quando è entrato Cerci che non gli dava copertura come aveva fatto Kucka.

è un giovane che deve crescere ma è estremamente difficile farlo in questa squadra.
Tecnicamente ha velocità e piede, nella squadra giusta e con la guida giusta diverrebbe il nuovo Tassotti.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che sarebbe inadatto anche in Serie B.
> 
> E' davvero scarso. Ma scarso scarso.



Ma scarso scarso scarso. Manca di carattere e tecnica. Da panchinare subito. Calabria e Antonelli titolari. Oppure lo reinventassero centrale, magari cambia.


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2015)

Non mi faccio prendere dalla rabbia (sportiva). De Sciglio non è scarso, lo dimostra il modo in cui giocava alla sua stagione d'esordio e in quella successiva: cross dal fondo, di destro e sinistro, dribbling, lanci precisi...
Tutte cose che non si vedono più.

E' spento psicologicamente al Milan. Forse al Torino seguirebbe le orme di Darmian, ma allo stato attuale offre delle prestazioni paragonabili a quelle dei terzini delle squadre che lottano per la salvezza; ma a dir tanto.
E' un giocatore da cedere, ma lo si sa da tempo.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fastidiosa sta cosa di partire e fare 30-40 metri palla al piede, poi stoppare e ritornare indietro/passarla indietro. SEMPRE. SEMPRE.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2015)

Perché quando è in forma cadaverica è titolare fisso e quando viene da due grandi partite con la nazionale si accomoda in panca?


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché quando è in forma cadaverica è titolare fisso e quando viene da due grandi partite con la nazionale si accomoda in panca?



Assolutamente inspiegabile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ma quanto fa schifo?


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2015)

Far entrare lui e non Calabria..
Questo si chiama ASSISTENZIALISMO.
Milan società mafiosa inside.
Comandano i procuratori.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Ottobre 2015)

È di una scarsezza fuori dal comune


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2015)

Andate verso pagina 28 o giù di lì. Guardate i commenti del 2012 e 2013. Lo stesso topic...due giocatori completamente diversi.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Tecnicamente è diventato imbarazzante. A 20 anni metteva un cross più bello dell'altro, bah..


----------



## 666psycho (29 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Andate verso pagina 28 o giù di lì. Guardate i commenti del 2012 e 2013. Lo stesso topic...due giocatori completamente diversi.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente è diventato imbarazzante. A 20 anni metteva un cross più bello dell'altro, bah..





l'abbiamo perso mentalmente...ambiente marcio. Altrove tornerebbe quello di due anni fa...


----------



## Tobi (29 Ottobre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> l'abbiamo perso mentalmente...ambiante marcio. Altrove tornerebbe quello di due anni fa...



non fa danni, non regala gol all'avversario, ma si è involuto moltissimo. Lento e goffo quando sale palla al piede, prevedibile nelle giocate e molto insicuro nella gestione del pallone. Ma è infinitamente meglio di Abate


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Ottobre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> l'abbiamo perso mentalmente...ambiente marcio. Altrove tornerebbe quello di due anni fa...



Quello di due anni fa era comunque un giocatore insulso


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quello di due anni fa era comunque un giocatore insulso



Sè.. Il De Sciglio del 2012-2013 era il miglior terzino in Italia insieme a Lichtsteiner e anche nei confronti contro le grandi squadre (che fosse nazionale o club) faceva sempre molto bene.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Ottobre 2015)

Qual'è il vero De Sciglio? Quello che gioca nel Milan è suo fratello scarso, che se ne vada al più presto da questa squadra. Deve cambiare aria.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sè.. Il De Sciglio del 2012-2013 era il miglior terzino in Italia insieme a Lichtsteiner e anche nei confronti contro le grandi squadre (che fosse nazionale o club) faceva sempre molto bene.



In che universo? Ha giocato BENE pochissime partite. Una su tutte contro la Juve in casa e con la Lazio sempre in casa. Poi se teniamo conto che ormai siamo una provinciale ok, ma i terzini del Milan dovrebbero essere forti.

Domanda: quanti assist ha fatto De Sciglio in 4 anni?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> In che universo? Ha giocato BENE pochissime partite. Una su tutte contro la Juve in casa e con la Lazio sempre in casa. Poi se teniamo conto che ormai siamo una provinciale ok, ma i terzini del Milan dovrebbero essere forti.
> 
> Domanda: quanti assist ha fatto De Sciglio in 4 anni?



Uno in meno di Armero.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Uno in meno di Armero.



Tu mi capisci


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> In che universo? Ha giocato BENE pochissime partite. Una su tutte contro la Juve in casa e con la Lazio sempre in casa. Poi se teniamo conto che ormai siamo una provinciale ok, ma i terzini del Milan dovrebbero essere forti.
> 
> Domanda: quanti assist ha fatto De Sciglio in 4 anni?



Ma se arò la fascia sinistra per 90 minuti in un derby mettendo Balotelli due volte in condizioni di segnare. Quell'anno fece tutte ottime partite.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma se arò la fascia sinistra per 90 minuti in un derby mettendo Balotelli due volte in condizioni di segnare. Quell'anno fece tutte ottime partite.



Hai degli standard molto bassi mi sa allora


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Hai degli standard molto bassi mi sa allora



Eh, sì pure Prandelli e tutti quelli che gli elogiavano allora, che te devo di' Piscio?


----------



## Albijol (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mi spiace dirlo però i picchi di pippaggine che sta raggiungendo Mattia un bidone come Antonini non li ha toccati mai.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ieri cosi cosi, anche se nel primo tempo c'è l'attenuante dell'esser entrato a freddo. 

Nel secondo tempo comunque ha messo dentro un assist in area che definire un cioccolatino è poco, peccato non ci fosse nessuno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eh, sì pure Prandelli e tutti quelli che gli elogiavano allora, che te devo di' Piscio?



Ma appunto il mondo del calcio è popolato da gente che non ne capisce nulla. Guarda che fine ha fatto Prandelli e chi è AD del Milan


----------



## Superpippo9 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ma solo io noto che quando riceve palla o dai centrali o dal portiere è sempre ma sempre spalle alla porta avversaria ed è costretto a cercare di girarsi per poi sparacchiare a caso in avanti oppure scaricare di nuovo indietro? Non ha mai la giusta postura che gli permetterebbe di avere almeno tre opzioni di gioco!!!


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io noto che quando riceve palla o dai centrali o dal portiere è sempre ma sempre spalle alla porta avversaria ed è costretto a cercare di girarsi per poi sparacchiare a caso in avanti oppure scaricare di nuovo indietro? Non ha mai la giusta postura che gli permetterebbe di avere almeno tre opzioni di gioco!!!



Questo è comunque un problema generale del calcio italiano secondo me, si lavora davvero poco sulla coordinazione e sulla postura appunto. E sono aspetti fondamentali sullo sviluppo del gioco. 

Ma io voglio porre una domanda. Perchè De Sciglio in nazionale gioca su buonissimi livelli mentre al Milan su livelli piuttosto discreti?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo è comunque un problema generale del calcio italiano secondo me, si lavora davvero poco sulla coordinazione e sulla postura appunto. E sono aspetti fondamentali sullo sviluppo del gioco.
> 
> Ma io voglio porre una domanda. Perchè De Sciglio in nazionale gioca su buonissimi livelli mentre al Milan su livelli piuttosto discreti?



Boh, a me non sembra giochi ad alti livelli, ma decenti. E secondo me è perchè gli avversari sono più modesti e si difendono chiudendosi e non pressando, quindi va meno in difficoltà. E poi ooviamente perchè l'Italia è meglio del Milan e quindi lo agevola.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Boh, a me non sembra giochi ad alti livelli, ma decenti. E secondo me è perchè gli avversari sono più modesti e si difendono chiudendosi e non pressando, quindi va meno in difficoltà. E poi ooviamente perchè l'Italia è meglio del Milan e quindi lo agevola.



No dai, nelle ultime due partite con la nazionale ha fatto la prima da 6,5 e la seconda da oltre il 7, tanto che è stato sicuramente tra i migliori in campo. Oggettivamente gioca con due atteggiamenti completamente differenti. E' chiaro al Milan sia un problema mentale, fa tremendamente fatica.


----------



## Superpippo9 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo è comunque un problema generale del calcio italiano secondo me, si lavora davvero poco sulla coordinazione e sulla postura appunto. E sono aspetti fondamentali sullo sviluppo del gioco.
> 
> Ma io voglio porre una domanda. Perchè De Sciglio in nazionale gioca su buonissimi livelli mentre al Milan su livelli piuttosto discreti?



Secondo me è dovuto al fatto che quasi tutte le nazionali non vanno a pressare alte e lasciano più tempo a chi inizia il gioco! In serie A, invece, appena la palla esce sui terzini tutte le squadre salgono per recuperare palla e lui come dicevo prima è sempre messo male col corpo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Ottobre 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io noto che quando riceve palla o dai centrali o dal portiere è sempre ma sempre spalle alla porta avversaria ed è costretto a cercare di girarsi per poi sparacchiare a caso in avanti oppure scaricare di nuovo indietro? Non ha mai la giusta postura che gli permetterebbe di avere almeno tre opzioni di gioco!!!



Tecnicamente è indecoroso ed è sempre messo sbagliato col corpo, anche quando deve calciare. Fa bene solo le scivolate le poche volte che le prova


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Ottobre 2015)

fino ad oggi un sopravvalutato di prima categoria..


----------



## Didaco (31 Ottobre 2015)

Una mezza calzetta...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Mamma mia , metadone De Sciglio è una sciagura ...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Una sciagura, lascia 3-4-5 metri agli avversari che nel frattempo possono scoparsi la madre e fare quello che gli pare col pallone


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Pensavo che le sue cattive prestazioni dipendessero dallo schifo generale, ma adesso giochiamo bene e lui fa male lo stesso. Vabè..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Novembre 2015)

ormai non ci sta più con la testa...deve cambiare aria come il faraone...assurdo insistere su di lui quando hai uno come Calabria che ogni volta che ha giocato è stato uno dei migliori...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Novembre 2015)

Sul gol della Lazio IN AREA era a due metri dall'avversario. Oggi non si può nemmeno dire che la squadra abbia fatto male, quindi...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ormai non ci sta più con la testa...deve cambiare aria come il faraone...assurdo insistere su di lui quando hai uno come Calabria che ogni volta che ha giocato è stato uno dei migliori...



si infatti, come si sta insistendo con Donnarumma non capisco perché non si sia insistito con Calabria, anziché accantonarlo subito. 

in quanto a de sciglio, continuo a preferirlo ad Abate, però non può fare sti errori. 
sulla prima dormita donnarumma ci ha messo una pezza, sulla seconda giustamente prendi gol.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2015)

Peggiore in campo nella miglior partita da 3 anni a questa parte ....

Che poi , mi fa arrabbiare perché non ci mette MAI la cattiveria è mollissimo ..


----------



## markjordan (1 Novembre 2015)

da cedere , anche gratis
non ha carattere


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2015)

E' l'anello debole.

Riesce nell'impresa di far rimpiangere Abate.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Timido, a volte poco sicuro in quello che fa, mentalmente s'è proprio perso.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Novembre 2015)

Ieri sera l'unico ad avere fatto una brutt partita. Sempre molle e senza attributi


----------



## davoreb (2 Novembre 2015)

A questo punto io metterei Calabria che sa anche crossare.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2015)

In queste condizioni non è schierabile. Con l'Atalanta voglio vedere Calabria.

P.S.: la Gazzetta gli ha dato 6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2015)

Ha la personalità di una pannocchia cit.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2015)

Solite critiche a sproposito, ieri può essere sembrato il meno brillante,
ma ha avuto davanti i clienti più scomodi: Anderson, Lulic e Krisna, oltretutto sulla sua fascia ha Cerci che sicuramente aiuta molto meno rispetto a Bonaventura.
Non è un caso che I giornali gli hanno dato tutti la sufficienza,

del resto mi rendo conto che in questo momento è difficile prendersela con qualcuno, allora va bene anche lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Solite critiche a sproposito, ieri può essere sembrato il meno brillante,
> ma ha avuto davanti i clienti più scomodi: Anderson, Lulic e Krisna, oltretutto sulla sua fascia ha Cerci che sicuramente aiuta molto meno rispetto a Bonaventura.
> Non è un caso che I giornali gli hanno dato tutti la sufficienza,
> 
> del resto mi rendo conto che in questo momento è difficile prendersela con qualcuno, allora va bene anche lui



smettila di fare la faziosA  

ieri è stato il peggiore in campo , vero che aveva i clienti peggiori però non ha carattere .. è un MOLLO (Cit. )


----------



## kolao95 (2 Novembre 2015)

Avesse qualche chilo in più lo proverei centrale. Difensivamente, a parte qualche erroraccio ieri, è sempre stato impeccabile.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Novembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si infatti, come si sta insistendo con Donnarumma non capisco perché non si sia insistito con Calabria, anziché accantonarlo subito.
> 
> in quanto a de sciglio, continuo a preferirlo ad Abate, però non può fare sti errori.
> sulla prima dormita donnarumma ci ha messo una pezza, sulla seconda giustamente prendi gol.



Preferirlo ad Abate non è e non può essere un'opinione, è come chiedere ad un eterosessuale se preferirebbe prenderlo in quel posto da Rocco Siffredi o giacere con Monica Bellucci.

Abate è l'unico giocatore del Milan (in compartecipazione con Zapata) che riesce a farmi bestemmiare in lingue che non sapevo nemmeno esistessero.

A mio modestissimo parere il problema di De Sciglio è solo ed esclusivamente mentale, gli farebbe bene un anno in prestito, meglio se all'estero per togliersi di dosso tutte le paure che ha.
Probabilmente l'ambiente Milan, in questo momento storico della squadra e suo in particolare, non gli fa bene.
Non è difetto di personalità e nemmeno di qualità, altrimenti in nazionale (mica al torneo di calcetto dell'oratorio) avrebbe gli stessi problemi, a maggior ragione con uno come Conte che ti toglie la pelle di dosso.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> smettila di fare la faziosA
> 
> ieri è stato il peggiore in campo , vero che aveva i clienti peggiori però non ha carattere .. è un MOLLO (Cit. )



Sicuramente il peggiore in campo, anche se ieri sera parlare di "peggiore" non ci sta visto che sono tutti sufficenti. Certo deve da un punto di vista caratteriale dare una svolta alla sua carriera, è giovane ma non è più un ragazzino, è uno dei più anziani in rosa oramai.


----------



## Dexter (2 Novembre 2015)

E' scarsissimo. La mancanza di terzini decenti è un grande handicap per la nostra squadra, alla pari del centrocampo di cessi.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Avesse qualche chilo in più lo proverei centrale. Difensivamente, a parte qualche erroraccio ieri, è sempre stato impeccabile.



Questa mi pare una ottima idea, cmq prima di tutto deve lasciare la paura che ha ogni volta che deve intervenire


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2015)

è il più scarso della rosa per distacco, ehhhhh ma se gioca abate è perché è raccomandato


----------



## Pivellino (2 Novembre 2015)

Qui in toscana si definirebbe "mencio".
Un terzino deve anche essere intimidatorio e roccioso quando serve, quando mai.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Vista l'età e quello che ci ha fatto vedere fino a due anni fa non me la sento assolutamente di bollarlo come bidone, ma una cosa è sicura, da un punto di vista mentale deve fare un salto di qualità perchè cosi faticherà a rimanere al Milan a lungo.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Novembre 2015)

Ho l'impressione che sia mentalmente perso. Proverei a mandarlo in prestito per cercare di recuperarlo. Ma come dice [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION], non me la sento di bollarlo come bidone. Ha fatto vedere buone cose e penso che abbia qualità.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che sia mentalmente perso. Proverei a mandarlo in prestito per cercare di recuperarlo. Ma come dice @Jino, non me la sento di bollarlo come bidone. Ha fatto vedere buone cose e penso che abbia qualità.



Io credo il prestito non serva a nulla, se è veramente da Milan si deve saper riprendere qui, altrimenti se va in provincia poi trova li la sua dimensione e tanti saluti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Novembre 2015)

Che scandalo


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Da cedere al più presto. Un danno continuo.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Novembre 2015)

definitivamente perso.. non lo recuperiamo più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2015)

Bisogna pensare al più presto alla cessione.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Novembre 2015)

In nazionale è un altro calciatore. Non capisco che problema abbia con noi.


----------



## Tobi (8 Novembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> In nazionale è un altro calciatore. Non capisco che problema abbia con noi.



Ma niente di superbo, quantomeno non fa danni.
Dovrebbe essere semplicemente una buona riserva


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Novembre 2015)

Non devo aggiungere nulla a ciò che dico da anni


----------



## koti (8 Novembre 2015)

Forse ieri ha raggiunto uno dei picchi più bassi da quando è al Milan. Prestazione sconcertante tanto da farci rimpiangere super bidone Abate. 
Eh, ma è un nazionale!


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2015)

Ieri sera espulso da Sinisa, il rosso per lui ci poteva stare e sarebbe stato il terzo o quarto nel giro di un anno e mezzo. E' inutile, è un ragazzo che al Milan fatica da morire, sente troppo la pressione.


----------



## Djici (8 Novembre 2015)

Lo scambio alla pari con Marcelo vale ancora ?


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

E' l'unica certezza di questo Milan. Quando gioca è SEMPRE il peggiore in campo.


----------



## gabuz (8 Novembre 2015)

Io proverei a darlo in prestito in Italia per fargli cambiare ambiente. Tipo al Sassuolo se danno via Vrsaljko


----------



## Serginho (9 Novembre 2015)

Le scuse ormai son finite, e' ora che venga ceduto. Ci servono terzini veri che abbiano intensita', gamba e velocita' di pensiero. Calabria va bene come riserva, De Sciglio manco nella primavera renderebbe giocando in questo modo


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2015)

Se Sinisa continua a metterlo in campo io comincio a sperare per un infortunio, è brutto dirlo ma non ce la faccio piu


----------



## Sheva my Hero (9 Novembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se Sinisa continua a metterlo in campo io comincio a sperare per un infortunio, è brutto dirlo ma non ce la faccio piu



e chi dovrebbe fare giocare? penso che la scelta di perdisa sia più dettata dalla disperazione che dalla scelta tecnica... dovrebbe mettere in campo l'ingellato metrosexual? così dopo 20 minuti si infortuna e bisogna buttare un cambio? ah, e questa è la migliore delle ipotesi, perchè in quei 20 minuti che ti gioca è capace di fare pure un paio di cappellate. Ha dei piedi come due ferri da stiro ed è una capra tatticamente, oltre a detenere il record mondiale di cross sulla schiena degli avversari.

O dovrebbe mettere Calabria? Per carità un buon prospetto ma quando lo vedi giocare si capisce che è acerbo, basta aver visto come veniva surclassato dai giocatori atalantini. Se è veramente forte cerchiamo di tutelarlo, questo non è propriamente il momento di gettare in pasto ai cani i nostri giovani.

Purtroppo ci tocca sorbirci quell'addormentato cerbiattino impaurito di de sciglio, perchè il nostro incompetente sportivo non è stato in grado (e non ne avevo il minimo dubbio) di allestire una squadra non dico competitiva, ma almeno decente.


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Le scuse ormai son finite, e' ora che venga ceduto. Ci servono terzini veri che abbiano intensita', gamba e velocita' di pensiero. Calabria va bene come riserva, De Sciglio manco nella primavera renderebbe giocando in questo modo



Purtroppo si, ci serve dannatamente un giocatore di intensità sull'esterno basso, che abbia un minimo di piede e sappia partecipare alla fase offensiva. Ormai inutile continuare a puntare su questo ragazzo, s'è perso e stop, può rimanere come riserva giusto per la sua duttilità su entrambe le fasce.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Le scuse ormai son finite, e' ora che venga ceduto. Ci servono terzini veri che abbiano intensita', gamba e velocita' di pensiero. Calabria va bene come riserva, De Sciglio manco nella primavera renderebbe giocando in questo modo



Ma non eri tu che due anni fa avevi tirato fuori statistiche sul fatto che fosse il secondo giocatore più veloce della rosa dopo Abate ?


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non eri tu che due anni fa avevi tirato fuori statistiche sul fatto che fosse il secondo giocatore più veloce della rosa dopo Abate ?



Comunque non ha detto De Sciglio sia lento, ha detto che non ha intensità ed è un dato di fatto, non ha la gamba per farsi la fascia su e giu come un pistone ed è vero pure questo, come è verissimo che prima di connettere il cervello al piede e fare la giocata perde sempre un tempo di gioco.


----------



## smallball (9 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si, ci serve dannatamente un giocatore di intensità sull'esterno basso, che abbia un minimo di piede e sappia partecipare alla fase offensiva. Ormai inutile continuare a puntare su questo ragazzo, s'è perso e stop, può rimanere come riserva giusto per la sua duttilità su entrambe le fasce.



hai perfettamente ragione,la sua duttilita' e' l'unico motivo per cui non debba essere ceduto ,ma restare come riserva


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> hai perfettamente ragione,la sua duttilita' e' l'unico motivo per cui non debba essere ceduto ,ma restare come riserva



Ovvio che davanti ad un'offerta importante (10 mln lo sono) non ci sarebbe da esitare. Ma ad oggi vale poco e niente il cartellino di Desci.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque non ha detto De Sciglio sia lento, ha detto che non ha intensità ed è un dato di fatto, non ha la gamba per farsi la fascia su e giu come un pistone ed è vero pure questo, come è verissimo che prima di connettere il cervello al piede e fare la giocata perde sempre un tempo di gioco.



Per me De Sciglio non ha nulla di quello che hai detto, non è neanche veloce in valore assoluto, poi non mettendoci intensità, è ancor più penalizzato.


----------



## Ian.moone (9 Novembre 2015)

Ennesimo giovane pompato dagli amichetti di Galliani.
Un normalissimo terzino, forse a 30 anni riuscirà a fare un cross decente.


----------



## Serginho (9 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non eri tu che due anni fa avevi tirato fuori statistiche sul fatto che fosse il secondo giocatore più veloce della rosa dopo Abate ?



Impossibile sia io perché 1)Non lo penso, 2)Non guardo le statistiche


----------



## gabuz (9 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Impossibile sia io perché 1)Non lo penso, 2)Non guardo le statistiche



Il tuo avatar ti mette in cima ai sospettati


----------



## Serginho (10 Novembre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il tuo avatar ti mette in cima ai sospettati



 beh dai con lui non servivano le statistiche, bastava guardarlo con i propri occhi


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> beh dai con lui non servivano le statistiche, bastava guardarlo con i propri occhi



ma quello correva col pallone nei piedi e non lo pigliava nessuno, altro che abate, tralasciando sempre il fatto dei cross..


----------



## neversayconte (11 Novembre 2015)

Credo sia l'unico giocatore che abbia in attivo più autogol che gol.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Credo sia l'unico giocatore che abbia in attivo più autogol che gol.



Aggiungo: gol+assist


----------



## sballotello (11 Novembre 2015)

scarso


----------



## walter 22 (11 Novembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> scarso



magari fosse soltanto scarso questo qui è pure dannoso.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Novembre 2015)

Son sicuro di una cosa: Se il Milan tornera' ad essere una buona squadra, organizzata bene De Sciglio diventera' uno dei terzini piu' forti del mondo. La stessa cosa accadra' se approdera' in una squadra forte e gia' blasonata come Barcellona o Real Madrid. 

E' il Milan che l'ha bruciato. Fine della storia.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Novembre 2015)

Il discorso secondo me è molto semplice, gli anni di crescita li ha passati in un Milan disastrato e alla deriva e questo aggiunto al fatto che non ha mezzi tecnici/velocità/intelligenza tattica notevoli, lo ha reo attualmente uno dei peggiori terzini del campionato.

In nazionale non ho visto queste sue grandi partite, è arrivato qualche volta sul fondo e ha fatto qualche cross dalla trequarti, ma contro nazionali imbarazzanti.

Non so se è un giocatore bruciato, ma poco ci manca.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il discorso secondo me è molto semplice, gli anni di crescita li ha passati in un Milan disastrato e alla deriva e questo aggiunto al fatto che non ha mezzi tecnici/velocità/intelligenza tattica notevoli, lo ha reo attualmente uno dei peggiori terzini del campionato.
> 
> In nazionale non ho visto queste sue grandi partite, è arrivato qualche volta sul fondo e ha fatto qualche cross dalla trequarti, ma contro nazionali imbarazzanti.
> 
> Non so se è un giocatore bruciato, ma poco ci manca.



Nelle ultime partite con l'Italia ha fatto molto molto molto meglio del tanto acclamato Darmian.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Novembre 2015)

Ma dove, che Darmian fece una grande prestazione in quella partita dove segnò anche. Ormai De Sciglio gioca a livelli talmente imbarazzanti che se supera la metà campo pare abbia fatto un miracolo 

Che poi se Darmian è tanto acclamato un motivo c'è, se De Sciglio a fine primo tempo contro l'Atalanta viene sostituito pure


----------



## DannySa (12 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime partite con l'Italia ha fatto molto molto molto meglio del tanto acclamato Darmian.



Altro contesto, Darmian a certi livelli può giocarci senza problemi, De Sciglio invece a parte il Milan non giocherebbe titolare in nessuna altra squadra con un minimo di ambizione, è uno di quei giocatori che fuori dal Milan fallirebbero al secondo giorno e tornerebbero qui, nella famiglia del mulino bianco (per la cronaca Darmian ha segnato pure con la nazionale in Azerbaijan).


----------



## kolao95 (12 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma dove, che Darmian fece una grande prestazione in quella partita dove segnò anche. Ormai De Sciglio gioca a livelli talmente imbarazzanti che se supera la metà campo pare abbia fatto un miracolo
> 
> Che poi se Darmian è tanto acclamato un motivo c'è, se De Sciglio a fine primo tempo contro l'Atalanta viene sostituito pure



Dove? Vatti a riguardare la partita intera sul sito della Rai, cosa devo dirti? Che Darmian segnò poi non c'entra niente.


----------



## DannySa (12 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dove? Vatti a riguardare la partita intera sul sito della Rai, cosa devo dirti? Che Darmian segnò poi non c'entra niente.



Quando vedrò De Sciglio andare in pressione sulla trequarti, recuperare palla e segnare da fuori area allora ti darò ragione (se con la nazionale tanto meglio), siccome l'ho visto solo tirare in curva con tentativi imbarazzanti da 25 metri allora non posso dire altro.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Novembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Quando vedrò De Sciglio andare in pressione sulla trequarti, recuperare palla e segnare da fuori area allora ti darò ragione (se con la nazionale tanto meglio), siccome l'ho visto solo tirare in curva con tentativi imbarazzanti da 25 metri allora non posso dire altro.



Per me questo non è il lavoro che tocca al terzino. Il terzino deve andare sul fondo, crossare se può e deve saper difendere (che sia la diagonale, la marcatura, ecc.), e ciò De Sciglio in Nazionale lo fa piuttosto bene, che poi non lo fa al Milan lo so anch'io.


----------



## DannySa (12 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me questo non è il lavoro che tocca al terzino. Il terzino deve andare sul fondo, crossare se può e deve saper difendere (che sia la diagonale, la marcatura, ecc.), e ciò De Sciglio in Nazionale lo fa piuttosto bene, che poi non lo fa al Milan lo so anch'io.



Darmian lo ha fatto anche in nazionale, solo che è un giocatore con tutt'altra mentalità, è un giocatore da alti livelli che sa gestirsi durante la partita e generalmente rimane costante, oltre a questo è sempre stato un leader negli anni scorsi cosa che De Sciglio non sarà mai (nemmeno all'Atalanta).
Non penso che alcune partite in nazionale in cui De Sciglio non è mai andato troppo in difficoltà possano definire De Sciglio un giocatore affidabile, è un contesto differente, guardo la carriera e non c'è proprio storia, guardo la personalità e non c'è storia, ecco un terzino senza personalità o gioca nel Milan dove rimane per anni e anni o va allo Utd.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Novembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Darmian lo ha fatto anche in nazionale, solo che è un giocatore con tutt'altra mentalità, è un giocatore da alti livelli che sa gestirsi durante la partita e generalmente rimane costante, oltre a questo è sempre stato un leader negli anni scorsi cosa che De Sciglio non sarà mai (nemmeno all'Atalanta).
> Non penso che alcune partite in nazionale in cui De Sciglio non è mai andato troppo in difficoltà possano definire De Sciglio un giocatore affidabile, è un contesto differente, guardo la carriera e non c'è proprio storia, guardo la personalità e non c'è storia, ecco un terzino senza personalità o gioca nel Milan dove rimane per anni e anni o va allo Utd.



Ma guarda che io non ho mai detto che Darmian e De Sciglio siano alla pari, e neanche lo penso ovviamente. Dicevo solo che nelle ultime partite in Nazionale De Sciglio, a mio modesto avviso, è andato anche meglio del collega. 
C'è anche da dire che Darmian all'età di De Sciglio era scandaloso: basta rivedersi un po' di video di quando giocava al Torino nel 2011-12 e nel 2012-13, cappellava ogni partita.


----------



## DannySa (12 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io non ho mai detto che Darmian e De Sciglio siano alla pari, e neanche lo penso ovviamente. Dicevo solo che nelle ultime partite in Nazionale De Sciglio, a mio modesto avviso, è andato anche meglio del collega.
> C'è anche da dire che Darmian all'età di De Sciglio era scandaloso: basta rivedersi un po' di video di quando giocava al Torino nel 2011-12 e nel 2012-13, cappellava ogni partita.



Già, ovviamente aspetteremo che avrà 30 anni per capire che ha la personalità di una ciabatta col buco dietro ma che vuoi mai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2015)

Nella classifica degli assist stagionali è stato superato da Viviano


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2015)

Giusto resti fuori. Sinisa con lui deve compiere davvero un miracolo per recuperarlo da un punto di vista mentale.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Novembre 2015)

Bene, ieri ha dato il suo contributo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Per me questo giocatore non riusciremo piu' a recuperarlo, forse cambiare squadra puo fargli bene. Finche' e' possibile farci qualche soldo, lo cederei all'istante


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Dicembre 2015)

Non ha vinto nemmeno un contrasto di fisico, non ha fatto un cross, non ha fatto nulla.
Contro una squadra di serie B, dove non giocherebbe assolutamente visto che il suo collega del Crotone ha fatto una partita clamorosa in confronto alla sua


----------



## de sica (2 Dicembre 2015)

Da quando ha visto la "fessa", è caduto in un vortice depressivo e di mediocrità. Non mi viene da dire idiota perché sarebbe un insulto a chi lo è davvero


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non ha vinto nemmeno un contrasto di fisico, non ha fatto un cross, non ha fatto nulla.
> Contro una squadra di serie B, dove non giocherebbe assolutamente visto che il suo collega del Crotone ha fatto una partita clamorosa in confronto alla sua



Veramente. Il terzino sx del crotone darebbe le piste ai nostri 4.


----------



## koti (2 Dicembre 2015)

Peggio di Abate.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Dicembre 2015)

boh... ma cosa gli hanno fatto??? anche lui continua a deludermi. Ormai non so più come difenderlo..


----------



## Serginho (2 Dicembre 2015)

E' stato un fantasma, non ha fatto particolari danni, ma non si e' mai proposto. Il tutto contro una squadra di serie B, il salto di categoria si dovrebbe vedere e invece nulla. Da cedere al piu' presto


----------



## mrsmit (2 Dicembre 2015)

Inesistente, mai una sovrapposizione, mai un cross, nulla di nulla.
iscritto con merito alla lista degli inutili.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ha fatto sembrare Zaccardo un giocatore formidabile. Una costante


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha fatto sembrare Zaccardo un giocatore formidabile. Una costante



Nel primo tempo su una palla in verticale Zaccardo l'ha recuperato in velocità.

Com'erano i dati, il secondo giocatore della rosa più veloce dopo Abate ? (cit.)


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2015)

Impalpabile, come sempre.


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2015)

Rimpiango il giovine e ho detto tutto


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo su una palla in verticale Zaccardo l'ha recuperato in velocità.
> 
> Com'erano i dati, il secondo giocatore della rosa più veloce dopo Abate ? (cit.)



Secondo i test atletici tutti i giocatori del Milan sono incredibilmente veloci. "Test superpositivi il più veloce della rosaaa" per qualsiasi giocatore. Torres secondo questi test sembrava dovesse viaggiare alle velocità della luce.
Ora aspetto i test di Boateng, che dovrebbe raggiungere la velocità del suono almeno.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Dicembre 2015)

Speriamo che l'amico Preziosi a gennaio se lo prenda in prestito, ma ho dei dubbi.


----------



## DannySa (7 Dicembre 2015)

La sua azione migliore è stata quando si è inserito in area e da bello addormentato qual è stava per sfasciarsi la caviglia inciampando sul piede di un avversario.
Ha la rogna addosso, fa scelte stupide, i suoi cross sono talmente poco pericolosi che se invece di crossare si fermasse e chiudesse gli occhi avremmo più probabilità di andare a segnare.
Da segare a fine stagione, dovrebbe già ora andare a giocare in provincia (tra panca e tribuna) come ogni _grande_ prospetto mancato degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2015)

Quando sento criticarlo per la faccia "addormentata" mi vien da ridere. Ognuna ha la propria espressione, Pirlo con una faccia da sonno ha fatto una carriera fantastica. Gente come Xavi pure, non avendo facce da pitbull. 

Ricordate cosa si diceva di Mattia gli esordi? Nonostante la giovane età gioca come fosse un veterano, grande esperienza, senso della posizione, capacità di lettura e cose semplici e fatte bene. Ecco, da un annetto e mezzo ad esser svanito è quello. Per assurdo sembra adesso agli esordi, non tre anni fa. 

E' evidente che alla base è tutto un discorso mentale. Che sia perso per sempre o recuperabile solo il tempo ce lo dirà.


----------



## DannySa (7 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando sento criticarlo per la faccia "addormentata" mi vien da ridere. Ognuna ha la propria espressione, Pirlo con una faccia da sonno ha fatto una carriera fantastica. Gente come Xavi pure, non avendo facce da pitbull.
> 
> Ricordate cosa si diceva di Mattia gli esordi? Nonostante la giovane età gioca come fosse un veterano, grande esperienza, senso della posizione, capacità di lettura e cose semplici e fatte bene. Ecco, da un annetto e mezzo ad esser svanito è quello. Per assurdo sembra adesso agli esordi, non tre anni fa.
> 
> E' evidente che alla base è tutto un discorso mentale. Che sia perso per sempre o recuperabile solo il tempo ce lo dirà.



Non ha solo la faccia da addormentato, chiarifico, lo è proprio come calciatore.
Quest'anno si diceva che con Sinisa avremmo visto un altro De Sciglio, avremmo visto il suo vero potenziale, beh mi pare non sia cambiato proprio nulla, mediocre come gli ultimi anni e la scusa della giovane età non esiste più.
Avesse avuto le palle e tutt'altra personalità sarebbe venuto fuori proprio quando erano i compagni a giocare male o a non incidere.. invece è la stessa sbobba di sempre.


----------



## Butcher (7 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo i test atletici tutti i giocatori del Milan sono incredibilmente veloci. "Test superpositivi il più veloce della rosaaa" per qualsiasi giocatore. Torres secondo questi test sembrava dovesse viaggiare alle velocità della luce.
> Ora aspetto i test di Boateng, che dovrebbe raggiungere la velocità del suono almeno.



Attenzione per chi vive nei pressi di Milanello, nei prossimi giorni si sentirà un Sonic Boom. Sono i test fisici di Boateng.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Adesso per la paura di perdere il "nuovo Darmian" ci terremo sto scandalo in eterno...terzino inutilissimo...evidentemente la gente non si ridora nemmeno più cosa voleva dire avere uno come Serginho lì invece di questo somaro gobbo


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Dicembre 2015)

Moscio senza grinta, non ha carattere, almeno fino adesso non l'ha mai dimostrato.Fara' la fine di El Sharawy , deve svegliarsi


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adesso per la paura di perdere il "nuovo Darmian" ci terremo sto scandalo in eterno...terzino inutilissimo...evidentemente la gente non si ridora nemmeno più cosa voleva dire avere uno come Serginho lì invece di questo somaro gobbo



Guarda, magari avessi un Kaladze sulla fascia, non sto nemmeno qui a sognare di poter rivedere un Maldini. Mi basta un buon giocatore, non chiedo un alieno.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Dicembre 2015)

un abominio


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ieri non ne ha indovinata una ... Tra lui e Cerci roba da spararsi in faccia


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Dicembre 2015)

Giocatore di una mediocrità imbarazzante..non ci sono più aggettivi per descrivere le sue prestazioni disastrose.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, magari avessi un Kaladze sulla fascia, non sto nemmeno qui a sognare di poter rivedere un Maldini. Mi basta un buon giocatore, non chiedo un alieno.



Kaladze per anni pareva una mezza sciagura in tante partite...avercelo ora...penso questo dia bene la dimensione di come siamo ridotti


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Kaladze per anni pareva una mezza sciagura in tante partite...avercelo ora...penso questo dia bene la dimensione di come siamo ridotti



I primi anni di Kaladze da terzino furono super! Poi dopo la vicenda del fratello non fu più lo stesso, staccò la spina, si riciclò da centrale con risultati altalenanti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2015)

E' agghiacciante come oggi sia stata la sua miglior prestazione degli ultimi due anni


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi davvero bene, ma in fase difensiva se l'è sempre cavicchiata


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Dicembre 2015)

Avessi visto un cross. Ma i terzini nel milan a cosa servono?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Avessi visto un cross. Ma i terzini nel milan a cosa servono?



A farci imbestialire.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Dicembre 2015)

il credito ormai è prossimo allo zero.

si dia una sveglia o lo si ceda pura al madrid o barcellona (cit.)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Dicembre 2015)

Ieri molto bene, e infatti questo topic viene ignorato...


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ieri molto bene, e infatti questo topic viene ignorato...



Vero. Certo da lui ci aspettiamo gli standard si alzino e prestazioni come ieri sera diventino la normalità, come lo era nei primi anni.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Al di là dei limiti che mostra da un po', scende in campo con una mollezza imbarazzante.


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Da quando ha visto la "fessa", è caduto in un vortice depressivo e di mediocrità. Non mi viene da dire idiota perché sarebbe un insulto a chi lo è davvero



Niente da dire, mi riquoto e basta. Questo neanche è demente, è solo un bimbetto del parco


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma perché non si infortuna mai? E' moscio e scarso. Una nullità. Insopportabile, ma fa parte del giro giusto, quindi in campo a prescindere.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Questo ragazzo ha bisogno di essere appeso al muro, forse cosi' si da una svegliata


----------



## Sheva my Hero (9 Gennaio 2016)

è nato morto. non si sveglia


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Gennaio 2016)

e Calabria sempre in panca...


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che questo è il nostro uomo simbolo nelle sponsorizzazioni Adidas? Da Kakà a lui, come siamo caduti in basso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Non trovo parole per esprimere quanto faccia schifo. Fa sempre più schifo.


Calabria in panchina è un abominio visto chi scende in campo.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2016)

boh... toglieteli la metadone..


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ma perchè Antonelli non gioca più? Comunque sono d'accordo, vista la pochezza dei nostri esterni bassi qualche chance al giovane Calabria andrebbe data.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mi andrebbe bene anche Felicioli al suo posto.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (10 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Antonelli non gioca più? Comunque sono d'accordo, vista la pochezza dei nostri esterni bassi qualche chance al giovane Calabria andrebbe data.



esatto...perchè ha fregato il posto ad antonelli?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Incredibile come questo bambolotto abbia ancora estimatori.

Incredibile.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come questo bambolotto abbia ancora estimatori.
> 
> Incredibile.



Forse perché non è scarso... Non come si dice.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Forse perché non è scarso... Non come si dice.



A parte che a me sembra ache scarso tecnicamente, ma dico, a parte i piedi, non fa nulla. Non si muove, zero aggressività, compassato nella corsa, anche in difesa soffre i brevilinei.

L'unica qualità che gli riconosco è la protezione della palla, perchè mette bene il corpo quando la palla sta per uscire e la protegge, quello lo sa fare.

Posso capire che a sinistra sia più difficile per un destro, ma dà zero alla manovra, secondo me è come giocare con uno in meno.


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Gennaio 2016)

Kevin Lasagna sembrava Usain Bolt, pippone aveva 20 metri di vantaggio e si e' fatto superare come un pensionato.Vergognati


----------



## Dany20 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Cosa è successo a Mattia. Davvero osceno. 3 anni fa sembrava un predestinato.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Non pervenuto.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Gennaio 2016)

E' meglio cambi aria, lo dico soprattutto per lui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che sega è.

Non fa NIENTE
E' lento, checcé ne dica qualcuno, visto che non sta dietro manco a Lasagna
Sbaglia gli appoggi
Difende male

Boh


----------



## patriots88 (14 Gennaio 2016)

na roba indegna. e il fatto che lo ergano a simbolo del vivaio incomincia a diventare una roba imbarazzante


----------



## 666psycho (14 Gennaio 2016)

toglieteli la metadone per favore..


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Gennaio 2016)

io mi chiedo perché calabria non abbia più giocato. 

de sciglio è ancora giovane ma sembra già un pensionato: lento, svogliato, poco propositivo, sembra si sia adagiato sugli allori (quali poi ?). 

e poi ha una personalità di un moscerino, sembra pauroso.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io mi chiedo perché calabria non abbia più giocato.
> 
> de sciglio è ancora giovane ma sembra già un pensionato: lento, svogliato, poco propositivo, sembra si sia adagiato sugli allori (quali poi ?).
> 
> e poi ha una personalità di un moscerino, sembra pauroso.



Perchè Calabria non è riuscito a gestire nemmeno l' ala del Crotone!


----------



## patriots88 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io mi chiedo perché calabria non abbia più giocato.
> 
> de sciglio è ancora giovane ma sembra già un pensionato: lento, svogliato, poco propositivo, sembra si sia adagiato sugli allori (quali poi ?).
> 
> e poi ha una personalità di un moscerino, sembra pauroso.



calabria è acerbissimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè Calabria non è riuscito a gestire nemmeno l' ala del Crotone!


Però nelle altre partite ha fatto bene, De Sciglio mai.

Col Crotobe tolto Bonaventura dimmi chi era da 6


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Però nelle altre partite ha fatto bene, De Sciglio mai.
> 
> Col Crotobe tolto Bonaventura dimmi chi era da 6



Vero, ma dalla sua parte abbiamo sofferto particolarmente.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè Calabria non è riuscito a gestire nemmeno l' ala del Crotone!



Col Crotone neanche Lahm avrebbe fatto molto, considerando che Calabria era spesso 1vs2 perché Suso e la mezzala destra (Poli?) non raddoppiavano mai.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

E dopo Perugia finalmente una buona prestazione del nostro terzinone nazionale.

Contro le squadre di categoria inferiore è un'arma in più.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E dopo Perugia finalmente una buona prestazione del nostro terzinone nazionale.
> 
> Contro le squadre di categoria inferiore è un'arma in più.



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Pure stasera ha dimostrato che in Lega Pro vedrebbe il campo col binocolo.

E' riuscito a sbagliare TUTTO. Tutto.

Una vergogna vederlo in campo, una socità normale dopo tre anni così lo avrebbe già spedito su Marte. Ma l'agente è amico di Galliani.


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pure stasera ha dimostrato che in Lega Pro vedrebbe il campo col binocolo.
> 
> E' riuscito a sbagliare TUTTO. Tutto.
> 
> Una vergogna vederlo in campo, una socità normale dopo tre anni così lo avrebbe già spedito su Marte. Ma l'agente è amico di Galliani.



e Calabria resta fisso in panchina


----------



## LukeLike (26 Gennaio 2016)

De Sciglio sarebbe riserva anche nell'Alessandria.


----------



## Albijol (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ma io dico: ma chi abbiamo ammazzato noi milanisti per meritarci questa pena in campo?


----------



## Kaladin85 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo me non ha sfigurato contro avversari di pari livello.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Gennaio 2016)

Uno che come me e' cresciuto guardando i Maldini, Baresi, Tassotti, e' un trauma vedere questi pipponi


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Uno che come me e' cresciuto guardando i Maldini, Baresi, Tassotti, e' un trauma vedere questi pipponi



cafu' ancora oggi sarebbe meglio dei terzini che abbiamo in rosa....


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Gennaio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> cafu' ancora oggi sarebbe meglio dei terzini che abbiamo in rosa....


Senza ombra di dubbio e pure il migliore terzino di tutta la serie a


----------



## Julian Ross (28 Gennaio 2016)

Ogni volta che gioca fa peggio della precedente...è scandaloso. 
Ha fatto sembrare alcuni giocatori dell'Alessandria Iniesta e Hazard.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Gennaio 2016)

Non è scarso, non è una pippa. E' proprio un abominio. Riceve palla e senza manco alzare la testa la butta in avanti a casaccio, come viene viene, come nelle partitelle amatoriali settimanali tra amici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2016)

Pellegatti nel suo editoriale auspica diventi il futuro capitano del Milan.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2016)

Fai schifo


----------



## alcyppa (28 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti nel suo editoriale auspica diventi il futuro capitano del Milan.



Capiton futuro


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti nel suo editoriale auspica diventi il futuro capitano del Milan.



capitano  un ragazzino senza personalità, che fa sembrare montolivo un leader ? no grazie. 
e poi penso che il prossimo capitano sarà l'altro raccomandato Abate.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Giocatore schifoso..uno scempio ogni volta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Grandissima partita, credo la migliore da quando è al Milan, la sua assenza è fondamentale


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ti insegnano dai pulcini a non rinviare la palla centralmente, ***** mondo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

A differenza di quello che continuavano a ripetere i telecronisti sky, ha fatto pena, non ha fatto un cross decente, una sovrapposizione decente, una chiusura complicata

Sempre divorato da LAXALT e quell'altro lì che se lo scherzava continuamente

E, nel finale, la ciliegina sulla torta

Abate torna presto


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi non aveva fatto neanche male....


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> A differenza di quello che continuavano a ripetere i telecronisti sky, ha fatto pena, non ha fatto un cross decente, una sovrapposizione decente, una chiusura complicata
> 
> Sempre divorato da LAXALT e quell'altro lì che se lo scherzava continuamente
> 
> ...



Oggi per me aveva giocato bene (e ti credo, se faceva pena pure con questi...), però almeno una cappella a partita deve farla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oggi per me aveva giocato bene (e ti credo, se faceva pena pure con questi...), però almeno una cappella a partita deve farla.



D'accordissimo.


----------



## smallball (14 Febbraio 2016)

oggi a destra pareva un giocatore


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi grandissima partita, giocasse sempre cosi!


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bah, per me oggi ha fatto una bellissima partita. La prima da secoli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danielsan (14 Febbraio 2016)

Molto bene oggi


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

Anche secondo me ha giocato molto bene. Innanzitutto perché schierato nel suo ruolo naturale, a destra.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me ha giocato molto bene. Innanzitutto perché schierato nel suo ruolo naturale, a destra.



per me ha giocato con maggiore grinta e convinzione rispetto al solito De Sciglio molliccio.


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per me ha giocato con maggiore grinta e convinzione rispetto al solito De Sciglio molliccio.



Questo l'ho notato anche io. Specialmente quando si faceva tutta la fascia


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2016)

a destra è un altro giocatore, non lo scopriamo certo oggi.


----------



## davoreb (14 Febbraio 2016)

bene oggi, pero alla fine fa una cosa da lega pro che purtroppo porta la sua partita ad essere insufficiente.


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi l'ho visto più convinto e meno perso per il campo, deve ritrovare certezze, il suo problema è chiaramente solo mentale.

Una cosa è sicura, tutta la squadra è diventata più solida ed è chiaro anche tutti i singoli ne traggano beneficio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mah , almeno ieri ha dimostrato rispetto al solito più convinzione ... Certo che l errore è veramente da Lega Pro.


----------



## gheorghehagi (27 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah , almeno ieri ha dimostrato rispetto al solito più convinzione ... Certo che l errore è veramente da Lega Pro.



si ma anche bonucci ogni volta faceva autogoal...ci vuole solo serenità


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Non è capace di fare un cross decente...mai...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2016)

Come ripeto da 251 pagine: non sa fare NIENTE. Non ha NESSUNA qualità.

Se guardo Vrsaljiko dall'altra parte mi viene da piangere


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2016)

Lo vuole ancora la Juventus?


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2016)

malissimo oggi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

Perde ogni scontro fisico, non si fa mai trovare pronto per una sovrapposizione facendo soffrire Honda come un cane cinese morto


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

E ha pure sulla coscienza il secondo gol. 

Fisicamente perde tutti i duelli, ha due ciabatte al posto dei piedi, in avanti mai visto (tranne il solito cross a campanile 60 metri di altezza).

Capitano poi...Ahaahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2016)

SCHIFO , schifo più totale .


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2016)

ma per quale motivo abate sta fuori al posto di sto qua, via subito


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma per quale motivo abate sta fuori al posto di sto qua, via subito



Perché è squalificato


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

E' peggio di Taiwo


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2016)

Seriamente, Constant era molto più forte


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2016)

Capitano...capitano...non ci posso credere...svegliatemi, non è vero...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2016)

Il nulla cosmico. Ti accorgi che esiste solo se fa qualche errore.

Il piccione che oggi veniva inquadrato dalle telecamere di Sky è stato più protagonista.


----------



## uoteghein (6 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il piccione che oggi veniva inquadrato dalle telecamere di Sky è stato più protagonista.



Questa devo riconoscere che era bella


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2016)

è rientrato... si è visto


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Marzo 2016)

Io ancora non capisco come si faccia a dimenticarsi così completamente del proprio uomo.
Capirei su un contropiede o un'azione in velocità, ma lì aveva tutto il tempo di vedere dove fosse l'avversario e contrastarlo.
La sua pochezza è impressionante, potrebbe essere utile giusto come esterno di centrocampo per far rifiatare Honda negli ultimi dieci minuti


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2016)

Cento presenze, le festeggia da capitano con una prova impalpabile. Lo dicevo ad inizio anno, è tutto un problema di testa e se nemmeno con Sinisa riesce a rimettersi c'è poco da fare. I mesi passano ma il ragazzo davvero non da segni di vita. 

Peccato.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2016)

E' giovane ma già spero che si ritiri al più presto


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2016)

Con De Sciglio si perde, nulla di nuovo.
In estate bisogna fare un po' di pulizia, questo qui in primis dovrebbe andare a giocare in B o in qualche squadra che lotta per non retrocedere.
Tutte le volte che l'ho visto in campo è sempre o troppo avanti o completamente fuori dal gioco, in estate deve sparire e fare la fine di Santon.
Comunque considerando che Squinzi è milanistissimo è pazzesco che non riusciamo mai a prenderci un Vrsaliko o intavolare qualche trattativa decente, Di Francesco poi sta portando una rosa come quella del Sassuolo a lottare per andare in EL, con Acerbi e Peluso in difesa, se Sinisa dovesse liberarsi a fine stagione io piglierei lui.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Marzo 2016)

ahhhh finalmente eccomi nella pagina del mio preferito! ciao ragazzi sono nuovo e vi avverto che praticamente sono entrato per scrivere male su de sciglio  Scherzi a parte questo è veramente il peggio del peggio, cioè a vent'anni non puoi essere così molle se giochi nel Milan. Mai una protesta, un pò di decisione, un pò di personalità, un fallo di reazione che ti faccia capire che è un essere umano e non un ameba, con quella faccia da chierichetto mezzo morto! Pazienza essere scarsi, ma depressi così no eh! Per non parlare delle sue specialità: il passaggio a caso per togliersi la palla dai piedi e il suoi magnifici cross che non riescono ad alzarsi da terra più di 8 centimetri. Penoso, può già pensare di ritirarsi dal calcio giocato.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2016)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> ahhhh finalmente eccomi nella pagina del mio preferito! ciao ragazzi sono nuovo e vi avverto che praticamente sono entrato per scrivere male su de sciglio  Scherzi a parte questo è veramente il peggio del peggio, cioè a vent'anni non puoi essere così molle se giochi nel Milan. Mai una protesta, un pò di decisione, un pò di personalità, un fallo di reazione che ti faccia capire che è un essere umano e non un ameba, con quella faccia da chierichetto mezzo morto! Pazienza essere scarsi, ma depressi così no eh! Per non parlare delle sue specialità: il passaggio a caso per togliersi la palla dai piedi e il suoi magnifici cross che non riescono ad alzarsi da terra più di 8 centimetri. Penoso, può già pensare di ritirarsi dal calcio giocato.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


>



Ho esordito in tono goliardico ovviamente ma per il resto lo penso davvero. Dubito sosterrai che de sciglio è anche solo un buon giocatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2016)

Incredibile , è più scarso ancora da esterno di centrocampo ..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (3 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> *Con De Sciglio si perde, nulla di nuovo*.



Come si dice, la storia è ciclica


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2016)

Già fatica nel suo ruolo, figuriamoci a giocare dove non ha mai giocato se non da ragazzino.


----------



## Heaven (26 Aprile 2016)

Comunque si è fatto proprio un brutto taglio a Verona. Mi dispiace per lui.

Riprenditi presto !


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2016)

Ha fatto una bella partita stasera stasera, finalmente propositivo in attacco


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Maggio 2016)

Bello che la miglior partita dell'anno l'abbia fatta alla sua ultima in rossonero contro la sua prossima squadra.

Spero davvero smetta di camminare


----------



## TheZio (22 Maggio 2016)

Giocasse sempre così....


----------



## massvi (22 Maggio 2016)

Non lo venderei. E' in ripresa e potrebbe continuare questo trend positivo altrove.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Maggio 2016)

Ottima partita e quella cavalcata sulla fascia da applausi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Maggio 2016)

Nonostante le ultime stagioni deludenti cederlo sarebbe idiota,
le qualità le ha, deve essere guidato dall'allenatore giusto e probabilmente anche dallo spogliatoio giusto in termini di personalità.
Se invece di essere sgrezzato dai Bonera, Zapata, Abate avesse avuto come mentori i Baresi, Costacurta, Maldini sono convinto che ora sarebbe tutt'altro giocatore.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Maggio 2016)

Che partita hai fatto Mattia? Forse la migliore della sua carriera. È un giocatore che va recuperato perché il potenziale c'è e si è visto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Maggio 2016)

Nonostante la buona prestazione anche ieri abbiamo rischiato di subire un gol per colpa sua quando ha lasciato colpire liberamente Lichtsteiner di testa che per fortuna ha piazzato il pallone nelle mani di Donnarumma.
A livello difensivo e troppo scarso e timido. Ogni gara si rischia di subire gol per colpa sua.

Dispiace, perche ieri ha fatto veramente una gran gara su livelli non visti da tanto tempo, ma nonostante questo la solita dormita poteva costarci caro. Secondo me non sara mai un grande giocatore, troppi limiti fisici e mentali. Puo essere utile in una squadra che funziona, ma non piu di quello.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Maggio 2016)

Ha voluto fare bella figura per la sua prossima squadra.........anche con la nuova proprietà lo terrei per cercarlo di ricuperare mentalmente, secondo me ha del potenziale.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Maggio 2016)

Cosa succede a De Sciglio? Nelle ultime partite sembra un giocatore di calcio


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2016)

Voltare pagina.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Maggio 2016)

Lo so che io sono il primo a non dare seconde possibilità, vedi cessò tellus, ma farei un ultimo tentativo, mi é piaciuto troppo con la juve


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Nonostante la buona prestazione anche ieri abbiamo rischiato di subire un gol per colpa sua quando ha lasciato colpire liberamente Lichtsteiner di testa che per fortuna ha piazzato il pallone nelle mani di Donnarumma.
> A livello difensivo e troppo scarso e timido. Ogni gara si rischia di subire gol per colpa sua.
> 
> Dispiace, perche ieri ha fatto veramente una gran gara su livelli non visti da tanto tempo, ma nonostante questo la solita dormita poteva costarci caro. Secondo me non sara mai un grande giocatore, troppi limiti fisici e mentali. Puo essere utile in una squadra che funziona, ma non piu di quello.



Una grande squadra, come quella che eravamo, che meritiamo di essere e potremmo/dovremo tornare con l'avvento della nuova proprietà, deve necessariamente avere una rosa profonda.
Nessuno prevede per lui un futuro da fuoriclasse del ruolo ma nei 25 ci può e ci deve stare


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Dio mio, nonostante la musichetta di sottofondo, la flemma nel risponder di Di Sciglio mi stava facendo addormentare.


----------



## uoteghein (27 Giugno 2016)

esattamente gli espertoni dicevano di De Sciglio?
Ah ecco.
A risentirci suvvia.
Partita MOSTRUOSA, contro la Spagna.
Basta non giocare con Zapata e il fantoccio Romagnoli esaltato come un dio, ma con giocatori seri, che Mattia dimostra di avere un senso tattico da primissima fascia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2016)

Questo in nazionale ogni volta sembra Facchetti....


----------



## Butcher (27 Giugno 2016)

Bravissimo, perfetto!


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questo in nazionale ogni volta sembra Facchetti....



Oggi soprattutto. Mostruoso.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2016)

Conte fa sembrare un grande giocatore anche De Sciglio.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2016)

Mi sa che il Mental coach di De Sciglio era un esorcista


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2016)

Boh, nel momento decisivo se l'è fatta sotto anche oggi, doveva buttare giù la porta


----------



## wildfrank (27 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il Mental coach di De Sciglio era un esorcista


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> esattamente gli espertoni dicevano di De Sciglio?
> Ah ecco.
> A risentirci suvvia.
> Partita MOSTRUOSA, contro la Spagna.
> Basta non giocare con Zapata e il fantoccio Romagnoli esaltato come un dio, ma con giocatori seri, che Mattia dimostra di avere un senso tattico da primissima fascia.



volevo tenerlo prima, figuriamoci adesso... questo se motivato è un ottimo terzino... GUAI darlo ai gobbi, sarebbe una cassata pazzesca


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il Mental coach di De Sciglio era un esorcista



probabilmente si... da tenere senza manco pensarci su


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (27 Giugno 2016)

Da tenere come era da tenere El Sha


----------



## smallball (27 Giugno 2016)

partita sontuosa,poco da aggiungere


----------



## pennyhill (27 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il Mental coach di De Sciglio era un esorcista



Gonde?

Oggi Gonde li telecomandava  Dettava tutti i passaggi, le chiusure.


----------



## evangel33 (28 Giugno 2016)

Mai avuto il minimo dubbio. Secondo me, al Milan fino ad adesso gli è mancata la tranquillità di giocare in un ambiente sereno e con giocatori professionali. Partita mostruosa. Bravo Mattia.


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2016)

Forse si sta riprendendo, dopo due annetti di vomito. Evidentemente il suo era un problema di testa.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Giugno 2016)

La vera domanda da farsi: se il Milan non cambia, De Sciglio sarà capace di queste prestazioni anche da noi? O ritornerà il terzino insicuro visto negli ultimi due anni?


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2016)

Messo in un contesto giusto è fortissimo.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La vera domanda da farsi: se il Milan non cambia, De Sciglio sarà capace di queste prestazioni anche da noi? O ritornerà il terzino insicuro visto negli ultimi due anni?



Domanda retorica.

L'involuzione di De Sciglio è molto colpa del club. Negli ultimi anni in nazionale ha sempre fatto bene, è con il Milan che non ci sta con la testa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2016)

Ho letto l'intervista al suo mental coach e mi sono reso conto che alla fine è un ragazzino e noi tante volte siamo stati veramente cattivi .
Forse non era ancora pronto per tutta quella pressione .


----------



## Butcher (1 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho letto l'intervista al suo mental coach e mi sono reso conto che alla fine è un ragazzino e noi tante volte siamo stati veramente cattivi .
> Forse non era ancora pronto per tutta quella pressione .



Dove posso leggerla?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Dove posso leggerla?



Googola che la trovi


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho letto l'intervista al suo mental coach e mi sono reso conto che alla fine è un ragazzino e noi tante volte siamo stati veramente cattivi .
> Forse non era ancora pronto per tutta quella pressione .



Che ingaggio piglia il ragazzino?


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che ingaggio piglia il ragazzino?



De Sciglio prende 1,5 a stagione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> De Sciglio prende 1,5 a stagione.



Sono 3 miliardi di vecchie lire per giocare a calcio, male, 10 mesi all'anno...scusate se non mi fa pena


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono 3 miliardi di vecchie lire per giocare a calcio, male, 10 mesi all'anno...scusate se non mi fa pena




E anche te hai ragione .


----------



## Dany20 (3 Luglio 2016)

Ha disputato un ottimo europeo. Speriamo continui su questa strada.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (3 Luglio 2016)

Anche oggi bene. Messo in una squadra razionale funziona eccome. Noi negli ultimi anni non lo siamo mai stati. L'ultimo anno intero di Allegri lo eravamo ancora


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Luglio 2016)

Lo sfregiassero anche dall'altra parte


----------



## Schism75 (3 Luglio 2016)

Pensavo che il rigore lo sbagliasse e che si sarebbe impiccato dopo. Non l'ha tirato nemmeno male, rispetto a quel Pippetta di darmian. Io lo proveremo centrale. Secondo me potrebbe essere sorprendente li.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Luglio 2016)

de sciglio secondo è un caso particolare....comunque vada con lui rischi di sbagliare....nel senso che se resta al milan probabilmente resta il solito de sciglio mediocre e quindi è una fregatura......se lo dai via tipo alla juve diventa un ottimo giocatore e quindi è una fregatura lo stesso.....


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2016)

con la difesa della Juventus ha fatto bene


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (3 Luglio 2016)

cmq vorrei ricordare a tutti che ha giocato da esterno del 3 5 2...ed è diverso dal giocare terzino a 4...ergo ha fatto un buon europeo e merita un'altra chance...però non riiniziamo a definirlo il nuovo Maldini per 2 partite per favore


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2016)

Ha giocato un grande europeo.
Qui non avrà conte, ma Montella... affianco non Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini, ma Lacraoix-Zapata-altrocesso e Romagnoli, dietro non Buffon ma (con tutto il rispetto ovviamente) Donarumma.
Non mi aspetto il De Sciglio di queste uscite.

Comunque sono contento anche per il rigore che ha segnato. L'avesse sbagliato, avrebbe dovuto fare un altro anno di sedute dal mental coach...


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Luglio 2016)

A mio parere è stato uno dei migliori in campo ,se non addirittura il migliore, nelle ultime due partite contro spagna e germania. Fortissimo nella marcatura, bravo a reggere l'1vs 1 quando veniva puntato, perfetto nelle diagonali difensive e nei raddoppi, attento e sveglio di testa, bravo nei fraseggi, propositivo nel gioco offensivo. Bravo Mattia!!!!
Non sarà maldini e non lo sarà mai ma in un contesto serio, in una squadra organizzata, in uno spogliatoio decente, con un mister preparato non ci sta bene ma BENISSIMO!!!!!
Malgrado qualcuno giochi al massacro , io resto della mia idea : quello da sbolognare è abate!!!!!


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A mio parere è stato uno dei migliori in campo ,se non addirittura il migliore, nelle ultime due partite contro spagna e germania. Fortissimo nella marcatura, bravo a reggere l'1vs 1 quando veniva puntato, perfetto nelle diagonali difensive e nei raddoppi, attento e sveglio di testa, bravo nei fraseggi, propositivo nel gioco offensivo. Bravo Mattia!!!!
> Non sarà maldini e non lo sarà mai ma in un contesto serio, in una squadra organizzata, in uno spogliatoio decente, con un mister preparato non ci sta bene ma BENISSIMO!!!!!
> Malgrado qualcuno giochi al massacro , io resto della mia idea : quello da sbolognare è abate!!!!!



Sono d'accordo sull'europeo del ragazzo. Per quanto riguarda il nostro contesto molto dipenderà anche da lui, deve affrontare la prossima stagione con maggior cattiveria, convinzione. Capisco il nostro non sia in questo momento un contesto facile, ma lui ormai ha un'età in cui deve prendersi maggiori responsabilità, in cui deve esser più convinto in quello che fa.


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Luglio 2016)

Sono stato sorpreso positivamente dalla qualità e precisione dei suoi disimpegni, in particolare quelli di prima, dove ha stravinto il confronto con Florenzi.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Luglio 2016)

Florenzi ieri è stato uno dei peggiori, De Sciglio uno dei 2-3 migliori.
Vorrei vederlo a destra per crossare col suo piede naturale e Vangioni a sinistra in una difesa a 5


----------



## Tobi (3 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo che non lo cedano


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Luglio 2016)

Bravissimo MAttia! Forse uno dei pochi giocatoriin circolazione che ha bisogno di più sicurezza e strafottenza che al giorno d'oggi hanno tutti.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me va al Barcellona o Bayern e ricaveremo un tesoretto anche da lui...il fatto che sia rimasto a Milanello assieme a Bacca mi puzza un pò...


----------



## massvi (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me va al Barcellona o Bayern



Nell'Igea Virtus Barcellona e Monaco 1860? Intendevi queste?


----------



## massvi (11 Agosto 2016)

Si e' presentato in forma. Ma non diciamo niente e aspettiamo le partite ufficiali.


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Si e' presentato in forma. Ma non diciamo niente e aspettiamo le partite ufficiali.



Il suo problema da anni è la testa, quindi bisogna sperare si sia presentato non tanto in forma ma con una testa diversa.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Speditelo sulla luna. Una piaga assurda, non ha azzeccato una giocata..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

Quello "di un altro pianeta" rispetto a Constant


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2016)

Indeciso tra chi faccia più schifo tra lui e Abate, forse giocando su entrambe le fasce lui fa schifo doppiamente e la spunta...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Bambi De Ciglio non si smentisce mai quando si tratta di mostrare lo scroto


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Agosto 2016)

Niente ormai sono completamente disilluso. Via prima che torni a svalutarsi.


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Ho rivisto il terzo gol 
Stava dormendo alla grande.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Antonelli gli da le piste.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2016)

Oggi assurdo. Sembrava sotto oppiacei


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

sembra di rivedere el sharawy. 

via finchè ci danno ancora un po' di soldi, ma ormai non se lo accatterà più nessuno.


----------



## massvi (28 Agosto 2016)

Almeno Mesbah un goal contro la Juve l'aveva fatto.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

Macchinoso e pochissime volte concentrato....inoltre col ruolo di terzino sinistro non ci ha mai azzeccato nulla...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2016)

Penso che la sua "resurrezione" vista nella finale di Coppa Italia e con Conte sia già finita.
E' tornato il De Sciglio di sempre.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Macchinoso e pochissime volte concentrato....inoltre col ruolo di terzino sinistro non ci ha mai azzeccato nulla...



Perché a destra..?


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Perché a destra..?



a destra quello forte è calabria


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2016)

Questo ragazzo io credo veramente abbia bisogno di cambiare aria per rinascere. Uno scambio con Paredes lo farei al volo, ma temo la Roma non ci senta. 

Magari uno scambio di prestiti.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Agosto 2016)

Fin quando non risolve i propri problemi non diventerà mai un vero professionista. Forse cambiando aria, ma riprendere fiducia e mantenerla non è certo un gioco da ragazzi.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2016)

Un giocatore che in un ambiente è abituato a fallire, continuerà a fallire. Soprattutto se non ha i mezzi materiali e/o mentali per migliorare l'ambiente. 

Al Milan degli ultimi anni hanno riscritto, sbagliando, la consuetudine di rifondare una rosa dopo una o più stagioni molto negative.
Capello voleva mandare via Albertini, Maldini e Costacurta perché poco fiducioso che potessero riprendersi dopo due annate pessime.
Capello si sbagliò, perché quei giocatori ebbero le palle per ripigliarsi. 
Tuttavia, c'è da riflettere se uno come Capello aveva avuto dei dubbi per giocatori come quelli. 
Figuriamoci per gente come De Sciglio, Montolivo, Zapata, Abate e Poli, lo zoccolo duro del Milan attuale. Giocatori abituati a perdere che continuano a perdere.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2016)

Un momento! 
Abbiamo Vangioni!

Problema risolto.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2016)

Lo darei alla Juventus per:

Rugani + Asamoah.
Rugani + 10 milioni.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

Io mi chiedo solo una cosa: ma Conte come fa? Che trucchi usa quell'uomo?


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Penso che la sua "resurrezione" vista nella finale di Coppa Italia e con Conte sia già finita.
> E' tornato il De Sciglio di sempre.



è tornato il desciglio di sempre perché secondo me è rimasto pure controvoglia. 
l'hanno cercato juve e napoli e alla fine visto il buon europeo ci siamo convinti a tenerlo, ma visto che non hai sacrificato nemmeno bacca, i soldi per fare mercato li avrei presi da lui. 

ma ormai non c'è più tempo temo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Settembre 2016)

Ma cosa fa schifo al C . ??? 

Oggi é entrato e ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile .... Come fa ad essere il peggiore in una banda di terzini da serie B ?? Ci vuole per essere il più cesso tra i cessi .


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Settembre 2016)

Giocatorino morto, mentalmente bollitissimo.


----------



## massvi (23 Settembre 2016)

Ogni volta che e' in ballottaggio con Antonelli, nettamente più forte, si scoprono infortuni per non ammettere che neanche Montella lo considera di alto livello. E meno male che su di lui c'erano Barcellona e Bayern Monaco.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Settembre 2016)

non ce la faccio più...ai livelli di Taiwo e Mesbah...non ne fa una giusta manco per sbaglio...


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

eeeeh ma non possiamo venderlo se no poi esplodeeeeh


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

che tassa.


----------



## smallball (25 Settembre 2016)

inguardabile stasera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2016)

Babbabia che roba...


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Settembre 2016)

"Eh, ma alla Juve diventa il nuovo Roberto Carlos" multicit.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2016)

A me piacerebbe venire qua e dire che ha fatto una grande prestazione e che è fortissimo.

Ma la realtà è che come ho sempre sostenuto è un incpace da Lega Pro senza nessuna minima qualità, e anzi mentalmente verrebbe sovrastato anche da Montolivo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Settembre 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2016)

Vaccata sul rigore a parte non ha fatto malissimo, però più attenzione non guasterebbe.


----------



## Julian Ross (26 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vaccata sul rigore a parte non ha fatto malissimo, però più attenzione non guasterebbe.



In verità è stato disastroso, soprattutto un primo tempo da incubo: appoggi sbagliati, panico ogni volta che veniva puntato, chiusure in ritardo, sciocchezze in serie...

Scandaloso.


----------



## Alfabri (26 Settembre 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> In verità è stato disastroso, soprattutto un primo tempo da incubo: appoggi sbagliati, panico ogni volta che veniva puntato, chiusure in ritardo, sciocchezze in serie...
> 
> Scandaloso.



Questo. Nel primo tempo non è ha fatta una giusta, una sciagura assoluta. Il buco sul rigore da ritiro delle gambe. Per fortuna nel secondo tempo ha trovato una quadra, però anche contro Tello ha sofferto al punto che Montella ha ritenuto di affidargli il supporto di Antonelli. Dannoso, o si sveglia o lo porto alla NASA.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vaccata sul rigore a parte non ha fatto malissimo, però più attenzione non guasterebbe.



Non ha fatto malissimo?
Non ha fatto malissimo?

E' stato l'esterno offensivo più pericoloso della Fiorentina. Con lui anche un incapace come Bernardeschi sembrava avere qualcosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2016)

Questo qui ha seri problemi psicologici e caratteriali, calcisticamente parlando.
Sembrava un ragazzino di 10 anni impaurito e paralizzato dalla paura.

Il confronto con Donnarumma che ha 17 anni è imbarazzante.


----------



## Dexter (26 Settembre 2016)

Ieri Montella il primo tempo è praticamente impazzito per colpa sua, parole di Sky. Credo, e spero, che Antonelli lo panchinerà tutta la stagione...


----------



## Zani (26 Settembre 2016)

Non mi pare che abbia fermato Berardeschi una volta che sia una ieri, situazione del rigore causata da lui. Ho perso davvero ogni speranza


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Settembre 2016)

Ieri partita che definire indecente è un eufemismo. Mi sono stancato di aspettarlo, per me può andare dove gli pare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2016)

Ve la ricordate quella di ''Ha fermato Dani Alves?''

Ahahahahahahahha


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Settembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo qui ha seri problemi psicologici e caratteriali, calcisticamente parlando.
> Sembrava un ragazzino di 10 anni impaurito e paralizzato dalla paura.
> 
> Il confronto con Donnarumma che ha 17 anni è imbarazzante.



è questa la cosa che salta subito all'occhio. 
non ha deficit di velocità o di fisico da non riuscire a star dietro agli avversari, la sua è una cosa mentale, o di personalità. 

ma non si era pigliato un mental coach ? 
cioè fra 1 mese fa 24 anni, non sei più un primavera....persino calabria e locatelli sembrano giocare più spavaldi, non parliamo poi di gigio che di testa sembra un 30enne.


----------



## arcanum (26 Settembre 2016)

Assoldasse il mental coach di Bonucci che in passato ho preso parecchio in giro....in realtà l'ha fatto diventare anche un pò troppo spavaldo, per non dire un abnorme testa di casco!


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Settembre 2016)

Farlo giocare titolare è un crimene e una sofferenza, sopratutto per lui..


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2016)

dentro Antonelli...sempre


----------



## Tobi (26 Settembre 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> dentro Antonelli...sempre



Ma anche no


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Settembre 2016)

Questo andava ceduto questa sessione dopo gli europei e ci facevamo 15 pippotti, adesso è tardi e ce lo teniamo sul gruppone a stu Cess


----------



## Djici (27 Settembre 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Assoldasse il mental coach di Bonucci che in passato ho preso parecchio in giro....in realtà l'ha fatto diventare anche un pò troppo spavaldo, per non dire un abnorme testa di casco!





ti quoto.


----------



## Symon (27 Settembre 2016)

Mi vien da ridere e da pensare, su come ci sono alcuni tifosi che gli danno ancora chance di giocare, e invece Abate che ha fatto si e no 3 partite da insufficienza in tutta la sua carriera al Milan, venga già panchinato...a-s-s-u-r-d-o. Montella è un pirla perchè x questioni di simpatie schiera Calabria. Prima skill negativa di Montella che riconosco: - Rancoroso


----------



## 666psycho (27 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Mi vien da ridere e da pensare, su come ci sono alcuni tifosi che gli danno ancora chance di giocare, e invece Abate che ha fatto si e no 3 partite da insufficienza in tutta la sua carriera al Milan, venga già panchinato...a-s-s-u-r-d-o. Montella è un pirla perchè x questioni di simpatie schiera Calabria. Prima skill negativa di Montella che riconosco: - Rancoroso



no vabbè dai.. abate 3 partite negative da quando è al milan non si può leggere. Vabbè che sei un suo fan ma bisogna essere obiettivi...


----------



## Symon (27 Settembre 2016)

E' vero sono stato di parte... arriviamo a 10 ad essere obiettivi.
Quelle di De Sciglio sono 10...ma quelle che ha giocato da 6 in pagella stiracchiato. La mia considerazione iniziale vale allo stesso modo.


----------



## Tobi (27 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Mi vien da ridere e da pensare, su come ci sono alcuni tifosi che gli danno ancora chance di giocare, e invece Abate che ha fatto si e no 3 partite da insufficienza in tutta la sua carriera al Milan, venga già panchinato...a-s-s-u-r-d-o. Montella è un pirla perchè x questioni di simpatie schiera Calabria. Prima skill negativa di Montella che riconosco: - Rancoroso



Dai symon, avrà giocato bene 10 partite in tutta la sua carriera al Milan, su tutte quella contro il Real quando riusci a contenere Ronaldo, il Derby del 3-0 e faccio fatica a ricordare altre partite per i suoi assist, i suoi cross a pennello e i suoi dribbling.


----------



## Butcher (27 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Mi vien da ridere e da pensare, su come ci sono alcuni tifosi che gli danno ancora chance di giocare, e invece Abate che ha fatto si e no 3 partite da insufficienza in tutta la sua carriera al Milan, venga già panchinato...a-s-s-u-r-d-o. Montella è un pirla perchè x questioni di simpatie schiera Calabria. Prima skill negativa di Montella che riconosco: - Rancoroso



Sei un troll vero?


----------



## Symon (27 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Dai symon, avrà giocato bene 10 partite in tutta la sua carriera al Milan, su tutte quella contro il Real quando riusci a contenere Ronaldo, il Derby del 3-0 e faccio fatica a ricordare altre partite per i suoi assist, i suoi cross a pennello e i suoi dribbling.



Le corse sulla fascia, le diagonali, i recuperi in area, le palle messe in mezzo da fondo campo e mal sfruttate, pure queste non ricordi?
Capisco essere in malafede contro la presunta associazione Galliani, Montolivo, De Sciglio, Abate vs Seedorf, ma cerchiamo di essere obiettivi su tutti e 4. Ad esempio x Montolivo io non ho problemi a dire che le ultime 3 partite ha giocato bene, e nell'ultima è stato il migliore in campo. Voi penso di sì. Come con Abate...lo stesso discorso. Probabilmente su questo nervo scoperto non riuscite ad essere abbastanza obiettivi.
De Sciglio, non sarebbe mancanza di obiettività, sarebbe pazzia, fortunatamente gente pazza quà dentro non mi pare di averne letta... fino a prova contraria.


----------



## Symon (27 Settembre 2016)

No. 
Tu, Butcher?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Settembre 2016)

Per me uno dei motivi per cui ha giocato è perchè Montella voleva Antonelli in panca, pronto nel caso a subentrare sia a De Sciglio che a Bonaventura, mentre vede DeSciglio solo come terzino.


----------



## ps18ps (28 Settembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sei un troll vero?



no non è un troll. A lui piace molto Abate, però si può discutere tranquillamente con lui.


----------



## ps18ps (28 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Le corse sulla fascia, le diagonali, i recuperi in area, le palle messe in mezzo da fondo campo e mal sfruttate, pure queste non ricordi?
> Capisco essere in malafede contro la presunta associazione Galliani, Montolivo, De Sciglio, Abate vs Seedorf, ma cerchiamo di essere obiettivi su tutti e 4. Ad esempio x Montolivo io non ho problemi a dire che le ultime 3 partite ha giocato bene, e nell'ultima è stato il migliore in campo. Voi penso di sì. Come con Abate...lo stesso discorso. Probabilmente su questo nervo scoperto non riuscite ad essere abbastanza obiettivi.
> De Sciglio, non sarebbe mancanza di obiettività, sarebbe pazzia, fortunatamente gente pazza quà dentro non mi pare di averne letta... fino a prova contraria.



guarda abbiamo già discusso,piacevolmente, molto su Abate, quindi sai che per me è già meglio Calabria, che vedo in costante crescita nonostante qualche errore di inesperienza, ma per migliorare deve giocare per fare esperienza. Per quanto riguarda De Sciglio Montella lo vede solo come terzino sinistro e li si gioca il posto con Antonelli, ma penso che il mister non lo veda ancora pronto a rientrare dopo il colpo alla testa che ha avuto, ma penso che presto riprenderà il posto sulla sinistra ai danni di De Sciglio


----------



## davoreb (28 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Mi vien da ridere e da pensare, su come ci sono alcuni tifosi che gli danno ancora chance di giocare, e invece *Abate che ha fatto si e no 3 partite da insufficienza in tutta la sua carriera al Milan*, venga già panchinato...a-s-s-u-r-d-o. Montella è un pirla perchè x questioni di simpatie schiera Calabria. Prima skill negativa di Montella che riconosco: - Rancoroso



ok, i famosi derby di fila dove ha regalato di tutto a Milito non contano? quest'anno Montella ha fatto di tutto per tenerlo in campo ma si è dovuto arrendere all'evidenza.

Abate ha fatto una stagione sufficiente al Milan che è stata quella dello scudetto, prende uno stipendio da top player ed è a malapena da metà classifica, quando se ne andrà dal Milan farà la fine del gemello sull'altra fascia (Antonini).

Giocatore sopravalutato, non ci rendiamo conto di quanto è scarso ma quando non sarà più protetto dalla mafia interna ed andrà in una squadra con un sistema meritocratico sarà panchina ovunque e finirà in una squadra da salvezza o in serie B.

Seedorf che giustamente voleva provare la squadra con De Sciglio a destra e senza Montolivo è stato fatto cacciare neanche avesse panchinato Maldini e Baresi al top.


----------



## Symon (28 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> guarda abbiamo già discusso,piacevolmente, molto su Abate, quindi sai che per me è già meglio Calabria, che vedo in costante crescita nonostante qualche errore di inesperienza, ma per migliorare deve giocare per fare esperienza. Per quanto riguarda De Sciglio Montella lo vede solo come terzino sinistro e li si gioca il posto con Antonelli, ma penso che il mister non lo veda ancora pronto a rientrare dopo il colpo alla testa che ha avuto, ma penso che presto riprenderà il posto sulla sinistra ai danni di De Sciglio



Ciao ps18ps, conosco la tua opinione 
Visto che poi possiamo discutere sempre di formazioni sulla carta, idee, prove ed è questo il bello dei forum dei tifosi, parlando chiaramente su quello che si può fare effettivamente con i giocatori che si hanno a disposizione e valutare tutti i pro ed i contro, la soluzione migliore potrebbe essere questa, imho, ovviamente^^: Calabria a dir la verità a me non è mai dispiaciuto perchè analogamente ad Abate ha quella verve, quella voglia, quell'aggressività che manca totalmente a De Sciglio; Detto ciò, la linea primaria di ogni squadra è promuovere i giovani, quando sono a livello dei titolari (o anche meglio) e puntare su di loro, affidabilità e casini annessi permettendo (vedi Totti alla Roma...); Per cui l'ideale sarebbe puntare su Calabria, ma puntare anche su Abate, che reputo il miglior terzino in rosa allo stato attuale delle cose (come ben sapete...eheh), quindi partendo dal fatto che Calabria sà giocare su entrambe le fasce e Abate no, Calabria può prendersi la titolarità a sinistra, a scapito a questo punto di Antonelli che comunque non mi è sembrato ancora in condizione, e ad Abate rimane la sua fascia.


----------



## Symon (28 Settembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ok, i famosi derby di fila dove ha regalato di tutto a Milito non contano? quest'anno Montella ha fatto di tutto per tenerlo in campo ma si è dovuto arrendere all'evidenza.


Visto che vogliamo andare indietro nel tempo le corse sulla fascia e i palloni in mezzo con lo scudetto di Allegri e prima ancora con Leonardo non le ricordi? La stagione iniziale è stata una sfilza di 7-7.5. Poi ha alternato buone stagioni (2012-13 e 2015-16) ad altre discrete condizionate da infortuni e impossibilità di entrare in forma. Sempre però titolare quando disponibile da 7 anni...un motivo ci sarà pure.

Montella non ha fatto nulla x lasciarlo in campo... Fare tutto vuol dire avere i due terzini che bucano le chiusure e sulla stessa azione fanno fallo da rigore e riconfermarli la gara dopo, ogni riferimento a Calabria e De Sciglio è puramente casuale......-.-
Questo vuol dire FARE DI TUTTO. Abate ha avuto 2 partite, poi ha litigato con Montella che l'ha escluso.


Su Seedorf, a me risulta che quando Abate stava bene, giocava lui alternandosi con De Sciglio.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Ciao ps18ps, conosco la tua opinione
> Visto che poi possiamo discutere sempre di formazioni sulla carta, idee, prove ed è questo il bello dei forum dei tifosi, parlando chiaramente su quello che si può fare effettivamente con i giocatori che si hanno a disposizione e valutare tutti i pro ed i contro, la soluzione migliore potrebbe essere questa, imho, ovviamente^^: Calabria a dir la verità a me non è mai dispiaciuto perchè analogamente ad Abate ha quella verve, quella voglia, quell'aggressività che manca totalmente a De Sciglio; Detto ciò, la linea primaria di ogni squadra è promuovere i giovani, quando sono a livello dei titolari (o anche meglio) e puntare su di loro, affidabilità e casini annessi permettendo (vedi Totti alla Roma...); Per cui l'ideale sarebbe puntare su Calabria, ma puntare anche su Abate, che reputo il miglior terzino in rosa allo stato attuale delle cose (come ben sapete...eheh), quindi partendo dal fatto che Calabria sà giocare su entrambe le fasce e Abate no, Calabria può prendersi la titolarità a sinistra, a scapito a questo punto di Antonelli che comunque non mi è sembrato ancora in condizione, e ad Abate rimane la sua fascia.



Il problema è che non sono sicuro che calabria possa fare bene a sinistra..


----------



## ps18ps (28 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Ciao ps18ps, conosco la tua opinione
> Visto che poi possiamo discutere sempre di formazioni sulla carta, idee, prove ed è questo il bello dei forum dei tifosi, parlando chiaramente su quello che si può fare effettivamente con i giocatori che si hanno a disposizione e valutare tutti i pro ed i contro, la soluzione migliore potrebbe essere questa, imho, ovviamente^^: Calabria a dir la verità a me non è mai dispiaciuto perchè analogamente ad Abate ha quella verve, quella voglia, quell'aggressività che manca totalmente a De Sciglio; Detto ciò, la linea primaria di ogni squadra è promuovere i giovani, quando sono a livello dei titolari (o anche meglio) e puntare su di loro, affidabilità e casini annessi permettendo (vedi Totti alla Roma...); Per cui l'ideale sarebbe puntare su Calabria, ma puntare anche su Abate, che reputo il miglior terzino in rosa allo stato attuale delle cose (come ben sapete...eheh), quindi partendo dal fatto che Calabria sà giocare su entrambe le fasce e Abate no, Calabria può prendersi la titolarità a sinistra, a scapito a questo punto di Antonelli che comunque non mi è sembrato ancora in condizione, e ad Abate rimane la sua fascia.





666psycho ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non sono sicuro che calabria possa fare bene a sinistra..



Anche per me Calabria a sinistra non può giocare, salvo emergenza in quanto è un terzino destro e le poche volte che ha giocto a sinistra è sempre stato in difficoltà.


----------



## Symon (28 Settembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Anche per me Calabria a sinistra non può giocare, salvo emergenza in quanto è un terzino destro e le poche volte che ha giocto a sinistra è sempre stato in difficoltà.



Io anche a destra l'ho visto in difficoltà a dire il vero...Comunque se vogliamo puntare su di lui un pò di scotto dobbiamo pagarlo, e se è ambidestro e ha le qualità che tanti gli riconoscono, penso non abbia problemi a stare a sinistra. Anche perchè l'eventuale difficoltà sorgerebbe più che altro in fase offensiva; Già che farebbe bene dietro in modo costante sarebbe buona cosa, davanti può specializzarsi nel tiro o nelle triangolazioni col destro.


----------



## Alfabri (28 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Io anche a destra l'ho visto in difficoltà a dire il vero...Comunque se vogliamo puntare su di lui un pò di scotto dobbiamo pagarlo, e se è ambidestro e ha le qualità che tanti gli riconoscono, penso non abbia problemi a stare a sinistra. Anche perchè l'eventuale difficoltà sorgerebbe più che altro in fase offensiva; Già che farebbe bene dietro in modo costante sarebbe buona cosa, davanti può specializzarsi nel tiro o nelle triangolazioni col destro.



Ascolta, ho capito che ti piace Abate e vuoi difenderlo strenuamente, ed è anche vero che è uno che in campo mette l'anima a differenza di De Scoglio. Però perfino Berlusconi si era accorto che non era capace di mettere un cross che fosse uno (ed è assai raro che Berlusconi si accorga di qualcosa concernente il calcio), oltre a discutibili capacità in fase difensiva (migliorate con il tempo, bisogna ammetterlo). In conclusione? Calabria tutta la vita a destra, a sinistra Galliani con i carboni ardenti legati ai piedi per aver preso quella vanga di Vangioni.


----------



## Symon (28 Settembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> *Ascolta, ho capito che ti piace Abate e vuoi difenderlo strenuamente, ed è anche vero che è uno che in campo mette l'anima a differenza di De Scoglio.*


Scusami Alfabri, ma in questo Milan così così, è una qualità che mi STRAbasta e STRAavanza.
Poi, ragazzi, per chi ha giocato a calcio soprattutto, un terzino non'è solo cross e palle in mezzo...Dio ci benedica se in questo Milan c'è un giocatore tra i più veloci di serie A (se non il più veloce), che si impegna, che da l'anima come dici giustamente tu, che sà fare le diagonali che pressa...ma che caspita volete di più? Capisco che non vi stà simpatico x il discorso Seedorf, però io al contrario di Montella e di alcuni di voi non schiero il Milan a simpatie.



> Però perfino Berlusconi si era accorto che non era capace di mettere un cross che fosse uno (ed è assai raro che Berlusconi si accorga di qualcosa concernente il calcio), oltre a discutibili capacità in fase difensiva (migliorate con il tempo, bisogna ammetterlo)



Quà però penso di non essere l'unico qui dentro a non essere d'accordo 
Devo ricordarti Zoff? o caxxate da presunto allenatore che si credeva? Allegri che non capisce di calcio? Il sarto Zaccheroni e le sue coperte corte, complici difesa a 3?

Conclusione mia? Se volete che Calabria sfidi Abate che sia sfida, vediamo se sarà palesemente migliore oppure dovrà rientrare in campo il vice capitano x vedere giocare un terzino, da terzino. Per il bene del Milan, io spero che Abate rientri nella sua fascia, e al massimo Calabria giochi a sinistra, perchè l'indole di carattere che ha (simile a quella di Abate), mi piace. A sinistra l'unico è Antonelli, o mister x Vangioni. Ma ripeto, tutti questi terzini sono inferiori attualmente ad Abate, quindi Abate gioca, gli altri di conseguenza...


----------



## 666psycho (28 Settembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Scusami Alfabri, ma in questo Milan così così, è una qualità che mi STRAbasta e STRAavanza.
> Poi, ragazzi, per chi ha giocato a calcio soprattutto, un terzino non'è solo cross e palle in mezzo...Dio ci benedica se in questo Milan c'è un giocatore tra i più veloci di serie A (se non il più veloce), che si impegna, che da l'anima come dici giustamente tu, che sà fare le diagonali che pressa...ma che caspita volete di più? Capisco che non vi stà simpatico x il discorso Seedorf, però io al contrario di Montella e di alcuni di voi non schiero il Milan a simpatie.
> 
> 
> ...



beh a me abate sembra in fase callante e le ultime apparizioni ne sono la dimostrazione. Se montella ha preferito dare spazio ad un diciannovenne un motivo ci sarà... o no? In questo inizio di stagione Calabria sta facendo meglio di Abate, dunque giusto dargli spazio, anche perché se non giochi non cresci. Abate non migliorerà più, anzi.. quando avrà perso anche la sua velocità sarà un pippa fatta e finita. Meglio puntare su di un giovane che ha margini di miglioramento che su di Abate che non garantisce niente.


----------



## Symon (29 Settembre 2016)

Far fuori Abate e definirlo finito, x sole due partite giocate non al meglio penso sia alquanto prematuro se non ridicolo...ha 30 anni no 43, può affinare qualche dote cm la precisione e perdere un po' di velocità,ma la strada e' lontana..cmq Montella non lo schiera xke' ci ha discusso, non x altro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Mi vien da ridere e da pensare, su come ci sono alcuni tifosi che gli danno ancora chance di giocare, e invece Abate che ha fatto si e no 3 partite da insufficienza in tutta la sua carriera al Milan, venga già panchinato...a-s-s-u-r-d-o. Montella è un pirla perchè x questioni di simpatie schiera Calabria. Prima skill negativa di Montella che riconosco: - Rancoroso



Hai perfettamente ragione, mi hai finalmente aperto gli occhi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Ottobre 2016)

il nulla cosmico...ormai col Milan ha chiuso....che vada dove gli pare e faccia il Maldini dove vuole....xkè qui sembra Taiwo/Mesbah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2016)

Montella l'ha messo BLOCCATO dietro, ma lui ci prova lo stesso a far danni


----------



## Alfabri (16 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Montella l'ha messo BLOCCATO dietro, ma lui ci prova lo stesso a far danni



Un altro da allunare al più presto, non ci sta più con la testa, l'errore a fine partita è da procedimento per direttissima. Spero che alla Juve o al Barca (?!?) continuino a guardare le repliche dell'europeo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Ottobre 2016)

se pigliavamo gol su quella boiata finale mi fiondavo a Verona....schifoso....imbarazzante santo dio....la personalità di un muflone morto


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Se non fosse per il danno a fine partita sarebbe da 6,5, ha tenuto bene la posizione, ha fatto qualche bella chiusura dietro e ha fatto un buonissimo cross per Lapadula.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Un altro da allunare al più presto, non ci sta più con la testa, l'errore a fine partita è da procedimento per direttissima. Spero che alla Juve o al Barca (?!?) continuino a guardare le repliche dell'europeo





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se pigliavamo gol su quella boiata finale mi fiondavo a Verona....schifoso....imbarazzante santo dio....la personalità di un muflone morto





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per il danno a fine partita sarebbe da 6,5, ha tenuto bene la posizione, ha fatto qualche bella chiusura dietro e ha fatto un buonissimo cross per Lapadula.



che ha fatto? me lo sono perso, qualche anima pia che me lo racconta?


----------



## arcanum (17 Ottobre 2016)

La palla stava andando in fallo laterale dalle parti sue ed era in netto vantaggio sul giocatore del Chievo che gli correva incontro.
Doveva semplicemente proteggere col corpo la palla per farla scorrere oltre la linea e guadagnare un fallo laterale, invece il brocco si è fatto soffiare la palla! stavamo ancora sul 1-2 ed è scattato un contropiede pericolosissimo....rischiavamo seriamente il 2-2


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> La palla stava andando in fallo laterale dalle parti sue ed era in netto vantaggio sul giocatore del Chievo che gli correva incontro.
> Doveva semplicemente proteggere col corpo la palla per farla scorrere oltre la linea e guadagnare un fallo laterale, invece il brocco si è fatto soffiare la palla! stavamo ancora sul 1-2 ed è scattato un contropiede pericolosissimo....rischiavamo seriamente il 2-2



Grazie

Beh che manca di personalità non lo scopriamo certo oggi, per me è impresentabile se vogliamo tornare ad essere una big


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Ottobre 2016)

A Gennaio un terzino sinistro è un obbligo morale.

Questo è davvero una cosa senza senso


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Ottobre 2016)

Bisogna lavorare sulla testa del ragazzo, perché le qualità le ha.


----------



## Symon (17 Ottobre 2016)

A mio parere andrebbe provato come centrale, o in un eventuale difesa a 3 a sinistra.
Come dimostrato in Nazionale e da lui stesso nella poca propensione alla fase offensiva come terzino, verrebbe "costretto" ad occuparsi e concentrarsi solo nel difendere. Sà anticipare, sà disimpegnare è quando vuole è attento. Terzino sinceramente ha deluso, come centrale io lo vedo bene.


----------



## Alfabri (17 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo Maldini da quella parte hanno soggiornato 1516 terzini sinistri, ma se li metti in campo tutti insieme contro Paolo da solo vince lui... E' che anche sul mercato c'è pochino di decente. L'unico che terrei (come riserva) è Antonelli in un milan cinese.


----------



## Gas (22 Ottobre 2016)

Per me oggi con la Juve ha fatto un'ottima partita.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Ottobre 2016)

Qualche errore c'è stato, ma considerando chi si trovava davanti, ci può stare..buona partita, sicuramente sufficiente..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Ottobre 2016)

Quando il mare è in tempesta lo Sciglio comincia a giocare.


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2016)

Buona partita, attento e concentrato, contro avversari di spessore. Comunque anche Montella ha confermato che è lui a chiedere a De Sciglio di rimanere un pò piu bloccato dietro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi non ha fatto male, un 6 ci sta tutto. Miglior prestazione stagionale


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2016)

Oggi non male. Nulla di eclatante, ma mi sembra in ripresa.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Novembre 2016)

Contro il Palermo. Nessuna discesa. Solito compitino. Se avevamo un Gobbi qualunque avrebbe giocato allo stesso modo.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Contro il Palermo. Nessuna discesa. Solito compitino. Se avevamo un Gobbi qualunque avrebbe giocato allo stesso modo.



E' Montella che chiede ai terzini di star bassi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Novembre 2016)

Nelle ultime partite è migliorato molto: è passato da dannoso ad inutile


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2016)

Stasera gioca palesemente contro, come sempre peraltro!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Novembre 2016)

non ce la fa proprio di testa...inutile continuare a crederci...speriamo Vincenzo rinsavisca e lo panchini a vita...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Novembre 2016)

Una sciagura. Insufficiente pure in una vittoria 1-4.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2016)

Regaliamolo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Novembre 2016)

Un aborto senza fine.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Novembre 2016)

Da dare via il prima possibile a chiunque paghi più di 5 euro


----------



## Jaqen (27 Novembre 2016)

Speriamo in Davide


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2016)

Ma quanto è scarso ? Ieri è stato dannoso su ogni palla .. incredibile , se lo facesse apposta non ci riuscirebbe


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Dicembre 2016)

Una sciagura, il gol subito è al 90% colpa sua. Brutto maiale schifoso, patetico quando cerca di "incitare" la folla dopo il goal di Pasalic.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Un allenatore serio il campo a questo non glielo farebbe vedere nemmeno con il binocolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Bisognerebbe aprire il contatore ufficiale dei gol subiti.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

da cedere all'istante!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma secondo voi più dannoso De Sciglio o Bonera? Almeno Bonera da giovane era un buon rimpiazzo, anche se è da considerare che giocava con mostri sacri, però ricordo due partite col Barcellona da terzino che De Sciglio levati per favore

De Sciglio non ha mai giocato bene, ha fatto un paio di partite da 6 in tutta la sua fott*uta carriera insignificante


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

D'ora in poi bisogna chiamarlo De Scempio..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Lo dico da 4 anni, lo ripeto oggi. In serie B farebbe fatica


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma non lo vuole piu il Barcellona?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Lo dico da 4 anni, lo ripeto oggi. *In serie B farebbe fatica*



.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi più dannoso De Sciglio o Bonera? Almeno Bonera da giovane era un buon rimpiazzo, anche se è da considerare che giocava con mostri sacri, però ricordo due partite col Barcellona da terzino che De Sciglio levati per favore
> 
> De Sciglio non ha mai giocato bene, ha fatto un paio di partite da 6 in tutta la sua fott*uta carriera insignificante



Madonna davvero..


----------



## fra29 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Io,vorrei capire il lavoro fatto da Gonde questa estate.
Pazzesco.
Un imbrancato, un inetto di questo sport, trasformato in un terzino gonadi-dotato.
Scandaloso, Antonelli rientra ti prego.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Inutile, dannoso e osceno. Antonelli titolare per favore.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ormai basta, lo difeso fin troppo! Via lontano da milanello! anche per due spicci!


----------



## Dexter (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non ho capito come lui e D'Ambrosio possano giocare in Serie A. Il terzino sinistro del Pescara, Crescenzi, è più forte. Se mi chiedessero quali sono le qualità di De Sciglio, farei fatica a rispondere perchè non ne ha. E' scarso in entrambe le fasi ed atleticamente io, che non gioco in Serie A, lo distruggerei.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Finchè lui e Abate non toglieranno il disturbo, non avremo mai un reparto terzini all'altezza

Servono due titolari, uno per fascia, sono stufo di aspettare che questo si svegli e quell'altro si ricordi di essere un calciatore.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Dicembre 2016)

io sono arrivata al punto di sperare che la juve ce lo compri. 

non lo reggo davvero più, ogni partita sono insulti su insulti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Dicembre 2016)

È un Taiwo con la fava piccola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Giocatore senza speranza, dai. Irrecuperabile ormai.


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ho sperato in lui fino alla fine e dopo l' Europeo mi ero veramente illuso. Ma direi che è il momento di dire basta.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Dicembre 2016)

come esterno in un centrocampo a 5 (come all'europeo) ancora ancora può essere utile...come terzino a 4 è una sciagura...zero difesa zero spinta zero cross...solo retropassaggi e boiate varie...poi vabbè come carisma siamo proprio sotto il nucleo terrestre...da sbolognare al primo che passa...


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Dicembre 2016)

Anche i telecronisti (argentini, ho visto la partita su Fox) di Milan - Crotone si interrogavano circa l'involuzione di De Sciglio. Questo se non lo vendiamo in fretta rischia di valere poco o nulla nel giro di 1-2 anni (a meno di miracolose resurrezioni calcistiche).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Gennaio 2017)

Per me come riserva di un terzino forte ci sta da Dio.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non ci sta neanche con la testa sto depresso. Un altro passaggio in difesa che per un pelo non ci costa il secondo gol. Abbattetelo!


----------



## Kaw (29 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo me quel macellaio gli ha spezzato la caviglia...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

Come diavolo ha fatto l'arbitro a non dare cartellino rosso a De Paul. Gli ha fatto un fallo assurdo dai... Chissà per quanto lo avrà rotto...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Spiace per il fallaccio subito. Fino a quel momento era stato imbarazzante. Sembra Michele di Masterchef..


----------



## Victorss (30 Gennaio 2017)

Non sono daccordo sulle critiche sulla prestazione di ieri, ha sbagliato quell appoggio vero però difensivamente ha sbagliato poco e fatto un paio di bei recuperi.
In fase difensiva non è affatto male è in fase di impostazione e in fase offensiva che è imbarazzante.


----------



## Symon (3 Febbraio 2017)

Solo 3 settimane? che pizza...ma non poteva beccarsi qualche mese?
Così dovremo sorbirci ancora i suoi inutili retropassaggi e guardare un terzino che gioca da centrale, anzi che gioca da centrale x la squadra avversaria......


----------



## Symon (3 Febbraio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Spiace per il fallaccio subito. Fino a quel momento era stato imbarazzante. Sembra Michele di Masterchef..




E' vero...un pesce fuor d'acqua.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Febbraio 2017)

Dirò una cosa che farà incavolare tutto il forum. Per me è il miglior terzino che abbiamo ed è uno dei più forti in Italia. Però ci sono dei grossi "ma" attorno a lui. Il problema di Mattia è la sua mancata esplosione. Nei suoi 6 mesi fantastici da debuttante per qualcuno ha fatto vedere il meglio di sè, per me in realtà ha fatto vedere solo una piccola parte del suo talento. Il problema è che lui si trova in un limbo. Non è esploso, ma non è nemmeno più un ragazzino. Non è scarso. La prova l'abbiamo avuta con la Nazionale di Conte. Lui se messo in un contesto serio, tatticamente valido, dà il meglio di sé. Per questo motivo non va ceduto alla Juve. In quella squadra potrebbe iniziare a giocare con continuità a livelli alti ed esplodere definitivamente. Perché a Mattia manca questo. Giocare in una squadra decente, con continuità. Perché giocare in questo Milan altalenante non gli fa bene. Ogni giocatore è fatto a modo suo ed esplode a modo altrettanto suo. Non credo neanche che abbia fatto 6 mesi da miracolato, perché le prestazioni in Nazionale dimostrano che il talento c'è e continua ad esserci. Solo che nel Milan non riesce ad esprimerlo! La stessa cosa vale per ogni altro giocatore che abbiamo in rosa. 
Difensivamente è bravo, sa difendere e con i piedi ci sa fare. Spero davvero che il Milan del prossimo anno sia una squadra decente. Son sicuro che potrebbe rinascere.


Ora fucilatemi pure.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Marzo 2017)

Ieri solita partita incolore, più gli errori in fase offensiva che le cose degne di nota, nonostante fosse sulla sua fascia. Per carità, il 6 in pagella ci sta ma è un giocatore di una mollezza unica nel suo genere e non si può dire che non abbia i mezzi per essere uno dei migliori in Italia. Eppure non riesco ancora a capire se sia un problema mentale o se sia proprio scarso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Marzo 2017)

Che cancro.

Ragazzi è scarso, non è mentale. Se fosse mentale, qualche cross prima o poi riuscirebbe a farlo


----------



## Dany20 (5 Marzo 2017)

Questo giocatore è un mistero.


----------



## fra29 (5 Marzo 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che cancro.
> 
> Ragazzi è scarso, non è mentale. Se fosse mentale, qualche cross prima o poi riuscirebbe a farlo



Vro.. però è anche vero che se uno è scarso (un Antonini per intenderci, le cui prestazioni a volte ricordano quelle di Mattia) non fa l'europeo che ha fatto con Gonde.
Avversari tosti, tensione a mille.. eppure De Sci è stato uno dei migliori della spedizione, probabilmente il migliore esterno del torneo..
Mah.,


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Marzo 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Vro.. però è anche vero che se uno è scarso (un Antonini per intenderci, le cui prestazioni a volte ricordano quelle di Mattia) non fa l'europeo che ha fatto con Gonde.
> Avversari tosti, tensione a mille.. eppure De Sci è stato uno dei migliori della spedizione, probabilmente il migliore esterno del torneo..
> Mah.,



vabbè, conte è un caso a parte, dato che rivitalizza cessi conclamati e rende campioni anche gli scarpari più scarsi. 

a me ha stufato, che vada dove gli pare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Marzo 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Vro.. però è anche vero che se uno è scarso (un Antonini per intenderci, le cui prestazioni a volte ricordano quelle di Mattia) non fa l'europeo che ha fatto con Gonde.
> Avversari tosti, tensione a mille.. eppure De Sci è stato uno dei migliori della spedizione, probabilmente il migliore esterno del torneo..
> Mah.,


Agli Europei ha avuto un po' più di grinta e basta. La palla non la sa toccare ragazzi, e se giochi a calcio è un problema


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Agli Europei ha avuto un po' più di grinta e basta. La palla non la sa toccare ragazzi, e se giochi a calcio è un problema



e infatti credo sia dura trovare un altro terzino che fa 126 presenze col club + 35 tra nazionale e under senza riuscire a segnare uno straccio di gol. 

ma neanche per sbaglio riesce a buttarla dentro. 
poi vabbe, magari dici, non segna ma compensa con gli assist......e invece pure qua casca l'asino. 
alla fine difende e basta, ma pure lì non è che sia un fenomeno eh.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2017)

E' talmente scarso che è l'unico in rosa capace di giocare su due fasce.
Non so a volte come si valuti la tecnica di base di un calciatore e come si facciano giudizi approssimativi.
Rispetto comunque il parere di tutti.
Se il miglior mattia lo abbiamo visto quando gioca da terzino destro qualcosa vorrà dire.
Ah, piccola osservazione, visto che i confronti andrebbero fatti alla pari mettiamo abate a sinistra e magari vangioni e antonelli a destra e poi ci facciamo due risate.
E magari vediamo pure chi è più forte tecnicamente.
I terzini in rosa più forte TECNICAMENTE sono calabria e desciglio.
Quando mattia giocherà dieci partite di fila nel suo ruolo e farà male sistematicamente allora ne riparliamo ma buttare melma addosso al povero terzino solo perchè da anni deve lasciare la fascia di competenza ad abate ( che altrove non sa giocare) non mi pare giusto.


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' talmente scarso che è l'unico in rosa capace di giocare su due fasce.
> Non so a volte come si valuti la tecnica di base di un calciatore e come si facciano giudizi approssimativi.
> Rispetto comunque il parere di tutti.
> Se il miglior mattia lo abbiamo visto quando gioca da terzino destro qualcosa vorrà dire.
> ...



Lo diciamo da anni che a destra De Sciglio gioca meglio.

A sinistra fa fatica, perchè non è ambidestro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' talmente scarso che è l'unico in rosa capace di giocare su due fasce.
> Non so a volte come si valuti la tecnica di base di un calciatore e come si facciano giudizi approssimativi.
> Rispetto comunque il parere di tutti.
> Se il miglior mattia lo abbiamo visto quando gioca da terzino destro qualcosa vorrà dire.
> ...



Ma infatti De Sciglio fa schifo a sinistra come a destra perché non avendo nessuna qualità, non ha niente in cui può peggiorare.

Non sa corssare con nessun piede, non sa saltare l'uomo, non sa nemmeno fare passaggi di piatto se non rasoterra.

E comuqnue fu lui a voler giocare a sinistra, e fu uno dei motivi per cui anche lui si mise contro Seedorf tre anni fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma infatti De Sciglio fa schifo a sinistra come a destra perché non avendo nessuna qualità, non ha niente in cui può peggiorare.
> 
> Non sa corssare con nessun piede, non sa saltare l'uomo, non sa nemmeno fare passaggi di piatto se non rasoterra.
> 
> E comuqnue fu lui a voler giocare a sinistra, e fu uno dei motivi per cui anche lui si mise contro Seedorf tre anni fa.



Ti faccio una domanda , ipotesi per assurdo : hai a disposizione solo de sciglio e abate tra i terzini in rosa.
Chi metti a destra, chi a sinistra e motiva la scelta.
Io dico che 10 tecnici su 10 mettono abate a destra e DI CONSEGUENZA desciglio a sinistra.
A nessuno verrebbe mai in mente il contrario e non a caso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda , ipotesi per assurdo : hai a disposizione solo de sciglio e abate tra i terzini in rosa.
> Chi metti a destra, chi a sinistra e motiva la scelta.
> Io dico che 10 tecnici su 10 mettono abate a destra e DI CONSEGUENZA desciglio a sinistra.
> A nessuno verrebbe mai in mente il contrario e non a caso.



Ho capito ma cosa c'entra? Non è che se abate fa schifo allora De Sciglio non fa schifo. Fanno schifo in modo diverso e allo stesso tempo uguale.

L'unica differenza è che Abate è più veloce e ogni tanto salta l'uomo, ma poi tanto il risultato è sistematicamente palla sul difensore\fuori\curva.

Il problema è che gli ultimi 10 anni hanno abituato il milanista a questi scempi. De Sciglio non è un giocatore di calcio, come Abate ed Antonelli e i loro amici


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma cosa c'entra? Non è che se abate fa schifo allora De Sciglio non fa schifo. Fanno schifo in modo diverso e allo stesso tempo uguale.
> 
> L'unica differenza è che Abate è più veloce e ogni tanto salta l'uomo, ma poi tanto il risultato è sistematicamente palla sul difensore\fuori\curva.
> 
> Il problema è che gli ultimi 10 anni hanno abituato il milanista a questi scempi. De Sciglio non è un giocatore di calcio, come Abate ed Antonelli e i loro amici



Capisco molto bene il tuo sfogo e il tuo disappunto ma il calcio è cambiato e ciò che si richiede al terzino oggi è qualcosa di esagerato.
E cosi abbiamo o terzini come i nostri o il bruno peres o alves di turno che si scordano di difendere.
Oggi al fluidificante si chiede di giocare a tutta fascia, di difendere, far la diagonale, marcare, saltare in area e poi nella metà capo avversaria di proporsi , saltare l'uomo, crossare e ogni tanto far gol.
Non ti pare un pò troppo? Un mostro!!!
Non era meglio ai tempi del tasso che difendeva e poi dava la palla in avanti a zorro boban e lui correva in sovrapposizione?


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2017)

E' un '92, ormai 25enne. Calabria è giovane, questo ormai sta entrando nel pieno della sua carriera. Il Poli della difesa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capisco molto bene il tuo sfogo e il tuo disappunto ma il calcio è cambiato e ciò che si richiede al terzino oggi è qualcosa di esagerato.
> E cosi abbiamo o terzini come i nostri o il bruno peres o alves di turno che si scordano di difendere.
> Oggi al fluidificante si chiede di giocare a tutta fascia, di difendere, far la diagonale, marcare, saltare in area e poi nella metà capo avversaria di proporsi , saltare l'uomo, crossare e ogni tanto far gol.
> Non ti pare un pò troppo? Un mostro!!!
> Non era meglio ai tempi del tasso che difendeva e poi dava la palla in avanti a zorro boban e lui correva in sovrapposizione?



Vengono pagati milioni di Euro, dovrebbero saper fare ben di più. E comunque basta guardare Alex Sandro


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vengono pagati milioni di Euro, dovrebbero saper fare ben di più. E comunque basta guardare Alex Sandro



Beh se la mettiamo sul fattore economico ti do ragione, ma che si deve fare?
Ecco, bravissimo, hai tirato fuori un bel paragone : alex sandro.
Credo in italia sia il migliore o uno dei migliori interpreti del ruolo. Il brasiliano nasce come ala o comunque laterale di spinta in quanto dotato di buona tecnica, corsa e personalità.
Arrivato in italia aveva grosse lacune in fase difensiva tant'è che allegri si è messo con impegno ad insegnargli principi di tattica che non rientravano nel suo bagaglio di calciatore. Nel suo primo periodo bianconero infatti ha visto il campo ben poco e il suo utilizzo è stato centellinato, dopo mesi di lavoro in allenamento, tirato a lustro dal mister ne è venuto fuori il giocatore a tutta fascia che ora conosciamo.
Morale delle favola?
Forse meglio prendere un giocatore di fascia dalla grande qualità ed insegnargli dettami di tattica e di marcatura che prendere un terzino poco tecnico e sperare che migliori in qualità perchè i dribblig, i cross e la tecnica non la si impara che da piccoli.
La si migliora, ma non la si impara da grandi.
Gli ultimi grandi terzini che abbiamo avuto chi sono stati?
Cafu, zambrotta, serginho... tutti giocatori nati conm caratteristiche offensive.
Anche a me piacciono i calciatori che tu citi ma i desciglio, abate sono onesti terzinacci.
Non gli chiediamo la luna.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2017)

Prendiamo chiesa dalla fiorentina, insegniamogli a difendere e marcare da terzino(diagonali,fuorigioco,corpo a corpo ecc ecc), piazziamolo come esterno basso e avremo fatto in casa il terzino del futuro.
Lo stesso abate non nasce come esterno alto?? Con quei piedacci però..... non ha fatto il salto di qualità nemmeno indietreggiando il suo raggio d'azione.


----------



## Symon (10 Marzo 2017)

La peggiore delle peggiori di sto cesso. Di solito è da 4, oggi ha giocato x la Juve.
Quando finiranno le raccomandazioni? Capitano e titolare?!? Mi vien da vomitare.
Quando i compagni sfociano la rabbia sull'arbitro rischiando provvedimenti il capitano deve intervenire come faceva Montolivo e come fà Abate...questo scappava, e si nascondeva...che pena....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Marzo 2017)

cavategli un occhio e trapiantelo ad abate, questo qua è veramente uno scandalo coi piedi.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Marzo 2017)

Che asino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2017)

Migliore in campo della Juve, dopo l'arbitro.


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Marzo 2017)

spero che torni presto a giocare in infermeria


----------



## Symon (10 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> cavategli un occhio e trapiantelo ad abate, questo qua è veramente uno scandalo coi piedi.


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2017)

C'è ancora qualcuno che dice che è più forte di Vangioni? Desciglio è il cancro


----------



## Aron (11 Marzo 2017)

Una volta uno come De Sciglio sarebbe durato un anno al Milan, poi sarebbe finito in una squadra di mezza classifica nella migliore delle ipotesi.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una volta uno come De Sciglio sarebbe durato un anno al Milan, poi sarebbe finito in una squadra di mezza classifica nella migliore delle ipotesi.



Nella serie A di una volta... Avrebbe giocato in serie B


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2017)

Partita sui suoi standard.

A confronto Vangioni è un semidio


----------



## smallball (11 Marzo 2017)

vai dai Gobbi va..


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2017)

Ha fatto l'impossibile. L'impossibile.


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una volta uno come De Sciglio sarebbe durato un anno al Milan, poi sarebbe finito in una squadra di mezza classifica nella migliore delle ipotesi.



Il migliore Antonini se lo mangia a colazione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2017)

Dove sono i "speriamo che De Skifo torni al più presto, Vangioni e Abate inguardabili"?

Senza speranze, vada dove vuole tanto vale meno di un Marco Motta qualsiasi


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

Ma vi ricordate quando lo paragonavano a un giovane Maldini? 

Questo aborto e Paolo Maldini (anche in versione infante) non dovrebbero neanche stare non nella stessa frase, non nella stessa pagina, non nello stesso libro, proprio nella stessa biblioteca.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2017)

Raga.. dopo decenni dei vari Tassotti, Maldini, Cafù o Sergio cosa abbiamo fatto per meritarci questa gente senza un minimo di personalità?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2017)

Qualcuno ha ancora il coraggio di dirmi che ha una sola qualità?


----------



## Alfabri (11 Marzo 2017)

Madò che orrore, ieri sera l'avrei gambizzato...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Marzo 2017)

DEVE giocare a destra...PUNTO...non che abbia fatto un partitone...ma almeno 2 o 3 cross decenti li ha messi...a sinistra è inutile e imbarazzante...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Marzo 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> DEVE giocare a destra...PUNTO...non che abbia fatto un partitone...ma almeno 2 o 3 cross decenti li ha messi...a sinistra è inutile e imbarazzante...



è in ripresa fisica, stasera una delle sue migliori prestazioni.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (18 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è in ripresa fisica, stasera una delle sue migliori prestazioni.



si ma si vede che a sinistra fa fatica...non spinge mai non fa un cross decente...a destra è molto più utile...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Marzo 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> DEVE giocare a destra...PUNTO...non che abbia fatto un partitone...ma almeno 2 o 3 cross decenti li ha messi...a sinistra è inutile e imbarazzante...



Dei cross arrivati da destra nessuno era suo.

Anche oggi il niente più totale, ma non ha fatto errori quindi sembrava quasi decente


----------



## Jaqen (19 Marzo 2017)

Non è che se non sbaglia per una volta qualcosa allora diventa forte


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Marzo 2017)

Ieri ho sentito un tifoso bianconero dire che De Sciglio nella Juventus di Allegri sarebbe ideale nel ruolo di Barzagli nella difesa a 3.


----------



## Symon (21 Marzo 2017)

Contro un Genoa INESISTENTE ha giocato una delle migliori partite da quando è quà.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Marzo 2017)

Finalmente nel suo ruolo. E ora lasciamolo giocare qualche partita da questa parte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Meglio Vanigioni e ho detto tutto.

In 45 minuti ha sbagliato tutto e alla fine ha regalato la gara all'Inter.

Sempre indeciso. Un cesso clamoroso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Aprile 2017)

Venitemi ancora a dire qualcosa dai.

Su, vi sfido.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Aprile 2017)

È un pezzo di cornuto clamoroso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Venitemi ancora a dire qualcosa dai.
> 
> Su, vi sfido.



Se lo vendi alla Juve!!!! Pallone d'oro!!!!!!!!!!!! Deve giocare a destra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E' giovane ha solo 24 anni e mezzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Il futuro della Nazionale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Almeno 15 milioni per lui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vuoi liberarti di De Sciglio??? E chi metti???????????????????????


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Aprile 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Se lo vendi alla Juve!!!! Pallone d'oro!!!!!!!!!!!! Deve giocare a destra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E' giovane ha solo 24 anni e mezzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Il futuro della Nazionale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Almeno 15 milioni per lui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vuoi liberarti di De Sciglio??? E chi metti???????????????????????



Vangioni mai dai!!!!! No Vangioni fa male!!!!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Aprile 2017)

Uomo di fango


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2017)

Editata la firma con un'altra priorità.
Altro che Montolivo sulla luna...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Puo andare alla Juve e diventare quindi un fenomeno ma basta che non lo vedo piu' con la nostra maglia e soprattutto con la fascia sul braccio. Basta.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Aprile 2017)

Che scarso. Quanti punti ci ha fatto perdere per errori personali?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2017)

Io aspetto ancora di vederlo giocare a destra in una difesa seria.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Aprile 2017)

indecoroso, i due gol dell'Inter sono suoi


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Vada, vada pure alla Juventus. Ma di corsa però. Se non va, si spara col fucile caricato a pallettoni di sale grosso.


----------



## Albijol (15 Aprile 2017)

COn un qualsiasi terzino titolare in Serie B al posto suo avremmo vinto facilmente. Una maledizione.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Io ho finito gli insulti, le parole, le reazioni, tutto...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Aprile 2017)

Spero se ne vada al più presto, è disgustoso. Con la fascia da capitano poi... Indecente.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Aprile 2017)

giocatore indecente, una cosa indecorosa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Aprile 2017)

credo che alla fine lo terranno. Da qualche parte ho sentito che è uno dei giocatori preferiti dalle ragazzine in Cina


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> credo che alla fine lo terranno. Da qualche parte ho sentito che è uno dei giocatori preferiti dalle ragazzine in Cina



si, hai proprio ragione è così. è amato dalle ragazzine in cina


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

una delle peggiori partite che ha fatto. Veramente indecente


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Aprile 2017)

Ieri ha palesato il suo tentativo di sabotarci..


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2017)

Quando siamo passati alla difesa a 3 ha alzato gli standard...o forse era calato forte l'Inter?!

Ad ogni modo io lo terrei...ma deve credere lui in primis nel progetto Milan e sposare la causa altrimenti in estate tanti saluti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Aprile 2017)

Ma come si deve fare con sto ragazzo? Almeno Romagnoli dopo la sbandata ha avuto una reazione di carattere, lui proprio non ce la fa. Io comunque l'ho sempre visto come centrale, meglio se in difesa a tre, del terzino in lui non ho mai visto nulla.


----------



## robs91 (23 Aprile 2017)

Altro che Juve questo può aspirare a giocare all'Avellino, forse.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Aprile 2017)

279 pagine (+ vecchio forum) che dico che è un incapace.

4 anni che dico che è un incapace.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Aprile 2017)

Indegno e ingrato. Via subito dal Milan !


----------



## Dany20 (23 Aprile 2017)

Col Crotone non ci sarà per squalifica. Forse abbiamo qualche speranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2017)

Gobbo maledetto.


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2017)

Tenere in tribuna fino a scadenza di contratto, questo atteggiamento scocciato ha rotto le palle.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Aprile 2017)

Vedere questo cesso immondo in campo con la fascia da capitano fa venire l'epatite. Non devono farlo entrare neanche a Milanello. Vada pure a Torino sto depresso, così inizierà il declino della Juve.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2017)

Questo ha la testa già alla Juve. Gobbaccio. 
Da tribunare per 1 anno intero.


----------



## Crox93 (23 Aprile 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Questo ha la testa già alla Juve. Gobbaccio.
> Da tribunare per 1 anno intero.



Questo ha la testa al nulla da 24 anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2017)

Fischiato giustamente quando è stato sostituito, e poi ha litigato pure con due tifosi (Premium). Quella è la porta, se vuole andare via può farlo alle nostre condizioni.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Aprile 2017)

Fischiatelo più che potete! Se li merita tutti. Non so quale sia il suo problema ma non può più stare al Milan, gli auguro una buona carriera da un'altra parte.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2017)

terzino da genoa...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (23 Aprile 2017)

Mah, per me è un mistero. Non si può esordire come lui in A e in nazionale a 20 anni e poi avere questa involuzione. Un po' mi fa venire in mente Coco, che però era un esuberante


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2017)

A me dispiace ma oggi ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Aprile 2017)

la cosa più bella della giornata è quando è uscito sommerso da fischi. 

direi che la frattura con tutto l'ambiente ormai è insanabile. 
vattene pure a torino bidone.


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Aprile 2017)

Inutile insistere, il giocatore deve avere fiducia è palese. Al Milan ormai non è più possibile, difficile giocare quando ti fischiano prima ancora di toccare palla. 

Mandare via un giocatore quando ha problemi di sicurezza è sempre un rischio e mandarlo alla juve si potrebbe avere un deja vù.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2017)

Il ragazzo indubbiamente è in difficoltà ma la gestione tecnica è a dir poco scriteriata e scellerata!!!!
Non è un cafu e mai lo diverrà però se un giorno trovasse una società che lo facesse giocare TERZINO DESTRO e facesse il suo io non mi stupirei.
Non mi aspetto 7,5 in pagella ne giocate alla garrincha negli ultimi 16 metri ma un rendimento normale da giocatore affidabile quale credo che sia. 
Tutto mi aspettavo tranne che dopo l'infortunio di abate vangioni fosse nuovamente panchinato rispolverando calabria e spostando mattia sulla sinistra. Questa folle girandola di terzini non me l'aspettavo. Far le cose semplici no vincenzino eh??
In un colpo solo abbiamo messo sulla destra un ragazzo con grosse difficoltà a difendere ( calabria è fortissimo tecnicamente ma deve molto crescere ancora) e sulla sinistra stiamo perdendo ormai definitivamente mattia.
So che sul forum tutti chiedono la sua testa e di certo vedendo certe prestazioni come l'ultima contro l'empoli anche il sottoscritto su unirà alla maggioranza. 
Ma il dubbio mi rimarrà sempre : perchè non sul suo piede e nel suo ruolo??
Vederlo condurre palla sulla fascia sinistra col piede destro per farsela scippare come un pivello mi ha fatto arrossire dalla vergogna. Oltre a tutto il resto fatto di cross ritardati, rinvii sbagliati, cross deboli, passaggi sbagliati.
Ne usciamo con un giocatore perso e svalutato ai minimi storici. Qualche altra apparizione del genere e dovremo pagare noi affinchè cambi maglia.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo indubbiamente è in difficoltà ma la gestione tecnica è a dir poco scriteriata e scellerata!!!!
> Non è un cafu e mai lo diverrà però se un giorno trovasse una società che lo facesse giocare TERZINO DESTRO e facesse il suo io non mi stupirei.
> Non mi aspetto 7,5 in pagella ne giocate alla garrincha negli ultimi 16 metri ma un rendimento normale da giocatore affidabile quale credo che sia.
> Tutto mi aspettavo tranne che dopo l'infortunio di abate vangioni fosse nuovamente panchinato rispolverando calabria e spostando mattia sulla sinistra. Questa folle girandola di terzini non me l'aspettavo. Far le cose semplici no vincenzino eh??
> ...



Il ragazzo ha tutte le attenuanti del caso per il ruolo, hai ragione. Però di chi è la colpa se la rosa ha 3 terzini destri e due sinistri di cui uno scarso ed uno sempre rotto?!

Qualcuno a sinistra ci deve andare e tra Calabria e Desci scelgo anch'io Mattia tutta la vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha tutte le attenuanti del caso per il ruolo, hai ragione. Però di chi è la colpa se la rosa ha 3 terzini destri e due sinistri di cui uno scarso ed uno sempre rotto?!
> 
> Qualcuno a sinistra ci deve andare e tra Calabria e Desci scelgo anch'io Mattia tutta la vita.



Una scelta d'emergenza è diventata una consuetudine, la lacuna nel ruolo di terzino sinistro è ormai cronica da anni e la 'duttilità' di mattia rispetto ad altri interpreti si è rivelato un pericoloso boomerang per la sua carriera.
C'è chi dice che sia il ragazzo a preferire a giocare a sinistra ma per me resta una follia .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2017)

De Sciglio ha sempre fatto vomitare anche a destra, basta con questa a favola del fuori ruolo


----------



## Pivellino (25 Aprile 2017)

Mi farò tante risate quando sarà alla Juve.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Aprile 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Mi farò tante risate quando sarà alla Juve.



Anche io, perchè sono convinto che farà molto bene


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda alla juve può anche diventare il nuovo Dani Alves, non lo rimpiangerò mai.
Lo valuterò solo per lo SCHIFO che ha fatto vedere in questi anni, oramai ha 25 anni, il giocatore è questo.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una scelta d'emergenza è diventata una consuetudine, la lacuna nel ruolo di terzino sinistro è ormai cronica da anni e la 'duttilità' di mattia rispetto ad altri interpreti si è rivelato un pericoloso boomerang per la sua carriera.
> C'è chi dice che sia il ragazzo a preferire a giocare a sinistra ma per me resta una follia .



Non facciamo mercato dall'estate dell'arrivo di Sinisa. Abbiamo una lacuna da anni, ma è anche vero che non facciamo mercato da anni. Infatti in difesa ci sono due giocatori da prendere la prossima sessione di mercato: un centrale ed un terzino mancino. 

Stop.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche io, perchè sono convinto che farà molto bene



E' ovvio che fare meglio di quanto non faccia adesso!!! Perchè è la Juventus stessa ad andar meglio!!! Metti Dani Alves in questo Milan, farebbe ridere, questa è la verità! 

Il Milan deve migliorare nel collettivo per far si che i singoli elevino il proprio rendimento.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo indubbiamente è in difficoltà ma la gestione tecnica è a dir poco scriteriata e scellerata!!!!
> Non è un cafu e mai lo diverrà però se un giorno trovasse una società che lo facesse giocare TERZINO DESTRO e facesse il suo io non mi stupirei.
> Non mi aspetto 7,5 in pagella ne giocate alla garrincha negli ultimi 16 metri ma un rendimento normale da giocatore affidabile quale credo che sia.
> Tutto mi aspettavo tranne che dopo l'infortunio di abate vangioni fosse nuovamente panchinato rispolverando calabria e spostando mattia sulla sinistra. Questa folle girandola di terzini non me l'aspettavo. Far le cose semplici no vincenzino eh??
> ...



Questo è il dubbio che resterà sempre anche a me,e sono sicura che in una squadra con un collettivo più forte farà meglio.Ma questo anche perché ha un problema di personalità un po' debole che lo porta a destabilizzarsi facilmente,e di certo le bordate di fischi peggiorano il tutto.A me spiace perché l'ho sempre difeso,ma ad oggi è indifendibile e credo sia meglio per tutti separarsi qui.L'unica cosa che mi spiacerebbe tanto sarebbe vederlo con la maglia dei gobbi,un tifoso milanista non dovrebbe farlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche io, perchè sono convinto che farà molto bene



Esatto. E mi dispiace che va via proprio ora che abbiamo cambiato proprietà.

Se c'era quando eravamo veramente una squadra seria, sarebbe esploso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2017)

Non capisco perché in nazionale gioca sempre bene.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Aprile 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché in nazionale gioca sempre bene.



definite il giocare bene. No perchè tutti dicono in nazionale è un giocatore diverso ma sinceramente a me è sempre sembrato il solito mediocre. La nazionale gioca di rado, quello che va valutato è su un campionato esteso e continuato.

De Sciglio ha fallito e ha deciso di andar via. Deve andare via!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Aprile 2017)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché in nazionale gioca sempre bene.



Anche questa è una leggenda metropolitana.

In nazionale fa schifo come al Milan, solo che a fianco ha la difesa della Juve e non Zapata


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Maggio 2017)

un capitanooooo...c'è solo un capitanooooo


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2017)

Inutile criticarlo, ha già svuotato l'armadietto, deve però giocare perchè di terzini ne abbiamo due.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Maggio 2017)

Vederlo giocare fa veramente cadere le gonadi


----------



## gabuz (8 Maggio 2017)

Viste le prestazioni, a voler essere maligni, sembra che sapendo di andarsene si stia levando qualche sassolino dalle scarpe...


----------



## Butcher (8 Maggio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sapevo di chi prendermi la maglietta, adesso che c'ha pure il 2 ne sono più convinto, sarò forse uno dei primi a prenderla.





Brain84 ha scritto:


> De Scigilio è la rivelazione del Milan...era dai tempi di Maldini che non avevamo un terzino italiano veramente forte





Bawert ha scritto:


> E' il nostro futuro in difesa.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo titolare a vita dai..Se Allegri non lo schiera titolare è meglio che si dia ad un altro sport





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Titolare inamovibile.



Così ragazzi, per divertirci!


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Viste le prestazioni, a voler essere maligni, sembra che sapendo di andarsene si stia levando qualche sassolino dalle scarpe...



Ovvio, rema contro.

Idiota chi lo fa giocare.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2017)

Antonini in confronto era Roberto Carlos. Almeno si dava da fare, nella sua mediocrità.


----------



## Gas (8 Maggio 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Così ragazzi, per divertirci!



Ai tempi di quei commenti De Sciglio era stato una vera e propria rivelazione, aveva fatto una stagione d'esordio interessantissima.


----------



## alcyppa (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio, rema contro.
> 
> Idiota chi lo fa giocare.



Motivo in più per ritenere INQUALIFICABILE il fatto che gli sia stata data ancora la fascia di capitano.

Io onestamente questo pezzente non lo venderei nemmeno: gli farei fare tribuna fissa per un anno e allenamento con la primavera.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Maggio 2017)

Ieri sera prestazione ottima a destra, visto che di solito gioca male a sinistra perché è invertito. O no?


----------



## 666psycho (8 Maggio 2017)

.

@666psyco DEVI rispettare le idee altrui. Così come gli altri rispettano le tue. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## Albijol (8 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Antonini in confronto era Roberto Carlos. Almeno si dava da fare, nella sua mediocrità.



.


----------



## Serginho (9 Maggio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ieri sera prestazione ottima a destra, visto che di solito gioca male a sinistra perché è invertito. O no?



Da voto 0 e' passato a voto 3. Apgreid


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2017)

Vattene e fai il posto a ricardone, cesso


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio, rema contro.



Scusate, ma rema contro da 4 anni? Perché De Sciglio è dalla stagione 2013-2014 che è così eh


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Maggio 2017)

Non so più cone insultarlo. A sto punto è colpa di Montella volerlo far giocare... è palese non voglia restare da noi e stia cercando di inimicarsi tutti per andar via a due lire..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Maggio 2017)

Non va venduto, va deportato alla juve sto indegno *********


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2017)

Non vedo l'ora che vada nell'Hall of Shame


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

Una colonna del Milan, un giocatore che ci mancherà...dispiace che stia partendo...




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## malos (17 Luglio 2017)

Lo spostiamo nella hall of fame?


----------



## Jino (17 Luglio 2017)

Vi dico la verità, un pò mi spiace, non che se ne vada perchè è cosa buona e giusta, ma mi spiace perchè sono convinto in un Milan diverso e non avesse avuto cosi tanti infortuni avrebbe potuto dire la sua. Ormai qui non poteva più restare, la storia è palesemente finita.


----------



## malos (17 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi dico la verità, un pò mi spiace, non che se ne vada perchè è cosa buona e giusta, ma mi spiace perchè sono convinto in un Milan diverso e non avesse avuto cosi tanti infortuni avrebbe potuto dire la sua. Ormai qui non poteva più restare, la storia è palesemente finita.



Vero.


----------



## vota DC (17 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi dico la verità, un pò mi spiace, non che se ne vada perchè è cosa buona e giusta, ma mi spiace perchè sono convinto in un Milan diverso e non avesse avuto cosi tanti infortuni avrebbe potuto dire la sua. Ormai qui non poteva più restare, la storia è palesemente finita.



Contento lui di andare con l'allenatore che prima di provarlo ha pensato bene di far giocare Abate rotto al posto suo e sprecare un cambio dopo un quarto d'ora. Tra l'altro come impara la grinta se Bonucci va via perché ha intimato a Dybala a non rotolare per niente e il mister è dai dai dai?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2017)

Era da un po' che non aggiornavo la firma, ora sono più sollevato


----------



## Pitermilanista (17 Luglio 2017)

Ti servirà paparino per difenderti dagli insulti dei gobbi fra pochi mesi, quelli sono molto più cattivi e meno pazienti di noi.
Addio e a mai più rivederci, coniglio imbelle!


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Finalmente il somaro gobbo andrà dove gli conviene..

Addio per sempre, non ci mancherai dato che in SEI anni non hai mai fatto qualcosa degno di nota


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Poveraccio, come lo state massacrando 

Per curiosità.. quanto prende alla Juve per fare lo pseudoterzino?


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

Lo dicevo io che prima o poi lo sgarro Matri l'avrebbero pagato caro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Luglio 2017)

Addio inetto incapace senza talento


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Luglio 2017)

Ciao cerbiattino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Poveraccio, come lo state massacrando
> 
> Per curiosità.. quanto prende alla Juve per fare lo pseudoterzino?



2 milioni per 5 anni


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2017)

Pensare che gli volevo bene davvero


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Addio lurido inutile cesso.
Hai disonorato la maglia e la fascia con prestazioni orrende ed ostentato menefreghismo.
A mai piu, "buona fortuna" per la tua ridicola carriera


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Luglio 2017)

va a fare il padoin della situazione. 

addio e buona panca/tribuna.


----------



## bmb (18 Luglio 2017)

Che personalità il ragazzo.


----------



## Sotiris (18 Luglio 2017)

Un invertebrato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma è ufficiale l'addio? ho visto i gobbi in rivolta..spero la Juve non si tiri indietro...


----------



## 666psycho (18 Luglio 2017)

addio campione


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Vai ed insegna agli angeli come si fanno le diagonali ..... solo quello però facevi bene.


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Luglio 2017)

12 milioni di saluti con la manina. Ciao Mattia, porta la tua grinta sotto la Mole.


----------



## neoxes (19 Luglio 2017)

La folla delle grandi occasioni per accogliere De scempio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Luglio 2017)

Tra poco si chiude questo topic <3


----------



## mrsmit (19 Luglio 2017)

penso sia uno dei pochi terzini al mondo che in sei anni non hanno mai fatto gol........per fortuna si chiude sta storia.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Luglio 2017)

Uno dei giocatori più misteriosi di sempre. Sembrava un predestinato 4 anni fa. Poi piano piano è calato a picco. Forse sarà problema di testa, forse sono gli infortuni. Chi lo sa, eppure in nazionale gioca in maniera accettabile. Mi fa anche tenerezza quando lo vedo in faccia perché si vede che è un bravo ragazzo, tipo Ranocchia. Buona (s)fortuna.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Sono seriamente emozionato, quasi in lacrime.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2017)

Chiudo.

_Arrivederci arrivederci_


----------

